# Weekly Shounen Jump Discussion. - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2012)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Discussion.*

There's no active discussion thread for the most famous magazine in Japan, so I've decided to start one 
In this thread you can talk about anything related to WSJ, of course! about the ToC rankings, news, post the magazine's cover, etc.

So, let's start with next week's ToC ranking, shall we? 



> *#34 (07/26) :*
> Naruto (Lead Color Poster)
> Beelzebub (Color)
> Toriko (Color)
> ...


Next week, as you can see, starts the Golden Future Cup, some competition between new One shots, and the winners will get serialized. I think that they may allow the readers vote through the internet and decide which one shots will get serialized, too.

So for now, we've only the names of the writers. Hopefuly, we'll get something interesting.
Ah, and by the way, last week, Metaluca was one of the one shots who won the GFC. Two years ago, Beelzebub won.

Also, according to this ToC, two weeks from now there's a double issue, so no Jump the week after issue #35-36.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2012)

"Akira" creator to make a new manga, maybe in JUMP.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2012)

Is there any place where the whole magazine is weekly translated?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting. Let's see what story he has to offer this time around.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Is there any place where the whole magazine is weekly translated?


Other than the weekly chapters and the TOC, I don't think there's much to translate. It's mostly advertisments in the mag.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm excited about Katsuhiro Otomo's manga even if it's shounen.

Akira was a masterpiece.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 30, 2012)

This weeks chapters were good - liked Naruto and KHR, but One Piece and Beelzebub were great. Bleach was meh, but it could have been worse. And of course, Oda takes another break next week as I predicted he would. Like clockwork, really.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2012)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> This weeks chapters were good - liked Naruto and KHR, but One Piece and Beelzebub were great. Bleach was meh, but it could have been worse. And of course, Oda takes another break next week as I predicted he would. Like clockwork, really.


No wonder, the guy sleeps 4 hours on average per night.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2012)

Law-swag was awesome

Naruto was decent

Beelzebub not so good as the previous, but okay

Bleach


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 30, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> "Akira" creator to make a new manga, maybe in JUMP.


That is some great news.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh snaps. Why'd he wait so long?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 31, 2012)

The amount of breaks that Oda takes has gone up lately, hasn't it?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, dude needs some sleep though. So it's understandable.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 31, 2012)

He's running himself ragged.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 31, 2012)

Any news on ST&RS and its status?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 31, 2012)

Naruto was boring as fuck this week
When will the ItaSasu fanservice stop


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 31, 2012)

LooneR said:


> Any news on ST&RS and its status?


No news about cancellation for now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 31, 2012)

more like



Fluttershy said:


> Bleach



am i right or am i right


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 4, 2012)

*Jump #19 (09/04) :*
*Bleach (Lead Color Page)*
Toriko
*Naruto (Cover)*
Bakuman
Pajama na Kanojo
*Medaka Box (Color Page, 24 pg.)*
*Hq!! (First Rank)*
Nisekoi
*Double Bullet (Color Page,** One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Reborn!
*Sket Dance (Color Page)*
Kochikame
Gintama
Inumaru Dashi
Beelzebub
Magico
Kurogane
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
ST&RS
*One Piece (Absent)*
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#20:
Lead CP: Kochikame
CP: Nisekoi, Hq!!, Black Katana (One Shot)*


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 11, 2012)

Jump #20
Kochi Kame (Lead Color, Cover)
One Piece
Naruto
Beelzebub
Sket Dance
Hq!! (Color)
Toriko
Gintama
Mut? Black / Daijir? Nonoue (Oneshot, Color, 47p)
Nisekoi (Color)
Bakuman
Kuroko no Basket
Inumaru Dashi
Kanojo na Pajama
Bleach
Kateky? Hitman Reborn!
Kurogane
Magico
Nuratihyon no Mago
Medaka Box
Pakki
Stars (End)

#21-22 :

One Piece (Lead Color)
Beelzebub (Color, 24 pages)
Bakuman (Color)
Kaito / Cross Manage (Oneshot, Color, 47 pages)
Hq!! (23 pages)


----------



## Hariti (Apr 11, 2012)

Bleach and Reborn.


----------



## Koori (Apr 11, 2012)

Good, good, Bleach heading to the place it always deserved since Kubo went retard mode on.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 11, 2012)

lol bleach dropped back to the bottom half again, not surprising.


----------



## 8 (Apr 11, 2012)

beelzebub back to where it belong.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 11, 2012)

Beezlebub in 3rd feels godlike. 

Pretty much every manga is around the place where it should be. The only ones I would place somewhat higher are Magico, Nurariyhon no Mago and Toriko.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 11, 2012)

poor stars...


----------



## rice (Apr 11, 2012)

I liked St&rs, it's very interesting and has a unique concept, I just don't understand


----------



## blackbird (Apr 11, 2012)

Fucking incredible to see Kochikame still in the race.


----------



## Xnr (Apr 11, 2012)

I knew ST&RS would get cancelled with the short-term outlook the manga industry takes with its creations. Damn it, Japanese people, why you not vote for such a unique series...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2012)

LooneR said:


> I knew ST&RS would get cancelled with the short-term outlook the manga industry takes with its creations. Damn it, Japanese people, why you not vote for such a unique series...



How?s its end handled anyway? Does it get a spontaneous end or it just ends with a normal chapter?!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2012)

Medaka Box not doing good in rankings.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 11, 2012)

this thread should be renamed to Weekly Shounen Jump *Rankings* Discussion


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 11, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> this thread should be renamed to Weekly Shounen Jump *Rankings* Discussion



What else would we talk about in this thread?

If you are interested in talking about a particular manga you go to its thread/board.

All there is to discuss here is the rankings, which determines the order, tells you which series will have colour pages, and which series are in danger of being cancelled, and the occasional annoucements about new series or breaks.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2012)

*Jump #21-22 (16/04) :*
*One Piece (Cover &** Lead Color Page)*
Naruto
Toriko
Sket Dance
Gintama
*Beelzebub (Color Page, 24 pg.)*
Pajama na Kanojo
*Cross Manege (Color Page,** One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Kochikame
Bleach
Nisekoi
Inumaru Dashi
*Hq!! (23 pg.)*
Magico
Reborn!
Kurogane
Nurarihyon no Mago
*Bakuman (Color Page,** End)*
Kuroko no Basket
Medaka Box
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#23:
Lead CP: Koisome Momiji / Sakamoto Tsugirou & Miura Tadahiro (New Series)
CP: Kuroko no Basket, Magico*

*#24:
Lead CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki / Asou Shuuichi (New Series)*

*#25:
Lead CP: Sensei no Balge / Horikochi Kouhei (New Series)*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

*Jump #23 (16/04) :*
*Koisome Momiji (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.)*
Gintama 
Toriko
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)*
Naruto
One Piece
Nisekoi 
Hq!!
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
*Magico (Color Page)*
Inumaru Dashi
Pajama na Kanojo
Bleach
Kochikame
Reborn!
Medaka Box
Nurarihyon no Mago
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#24:
Lead CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki (New Series)
CP: Koisome Momiji, Medaka Box, Reborn!*

*-----*

Ohana missed Kurogane.


----------



## 8 (Apr 27, 2012)

what is hunter x hunter doing on that list? there's a single chapter and hiatus right away?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

8 said:


> what is hunter x hunter doing on that list? there's a single chapter and hiatus right away?


No, just keeps mentioning that HXH is on hiatus. That's all.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 9, 2012)

*Jump #24 (14/05) :*
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 26 pg.)*
Naruto
One Piece
Gintama
Hq!!
Toriko
*Koisome Momiji (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Beelzebub
Nisekoi
*Medaka Box (Color Page,  Third Year Anniversary)*
Sket Dance
Pajama na Kanojo
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basket
Kochikame
*Reborn! (Color Page)*
Bleach
Kurogane
Magico
Nurarihyon no Mago
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#25:
Lead CP: Sensei no Balge / Horikochi Kouhei (New Series)
CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki, Hq!!, Pajama na Kanojo *


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 9, 2012)

Suprising not too see Toriko in the top 3 for once Gintama continues it's high rankings and Bleach in the bottom 4.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 9, 2012)

Nice to see this arc of Gintama gettin some love. Really was fantastic.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2012)

Good to see One Piece doing what it does best.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 9, 2012)

PSI Kusuo Saiki's a new series right? Anybody knows what it's about?


----------



## Sinoka (May 16, 2012)

#25 :

    Sensei no Balge (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color)
    One Piece
    Naruto
    Toriko
    Ch?n?ryokusha Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (Color)
    Gintama
    Koisome Momiji
    Hq!! (Color)
    Nisekoi
    Beelzebub
    Pajama na Kanojo (Color)
    Sket Dance
    Bleach
    Inumaru Dashi
    Kochi Kame
    Medaka Box
    Kuroko no Basket
    Reborn
    Kurogane
    Magico
    Nurarihyon no Mago

    #26 :

    Toriko (Lead Color)
    Beelzebub (Color)
    Sensei no Balge (25p, Color)
    Ichir? Takahashi / Ayakashi Policeman Hiyokoppu (Oneshot, 47p, Color)


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Medaka Box not doing good in rankings.



How are the volume sells for it?


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2012)

Over 100 or 200k per volume.


----------



## Sinoka (May 23, 2012)

Jump Issue #26 TOC
Toriko (Lead CP, Cover)
Naruto
One Piece
Gintama
Haikyu!!
Sensei no Bulge (Center Colour, 25p)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Nisekoi
Ayakashi Policeman Hiyokoppu (Oneshot, 47p, Center Colour)
Koisome Momiji
Inumaru Dashi
Beelzebub (Center Colour)
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Reborn!
Pajama na Kanojo
Bleach
Kurogane
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kuroko no Basket
Magico


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2012)

Koori said:


> Over 100 or 200k per volume.



That is not bad. Maybe to the greedy guys who run things but to me that's pretty fuckin good.


----------



## Delicious (May 24, 2012)

Jump Issue #27 Information
Lead CP: Bleach
Center Colour: Nurarihyon no Mago, Koganeiro, Kurogane
Extra Pages: Sensei no Bulge


----------



## Sinoka (May 30, 2012)

Jump Issue #27 TOC
Bleach (Cover, Lead CP)
Toriko
One Piece
Gintama
Naruto
Koganeiro (Center Colour, Mini Series, 31pg.) <- Artist of Onani Master Kurosawa
Haikyuu!!
Sensei no Bulge (23pg.)
Koisome Momiji
Kurogane (Center Colour)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Nisekoi
Beelzebub
Sket Dance
Nurarihyon no Mago (Center Colour, Character Popularity Contest Results)
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Bakset
Reborn!
Pajama na Kanojo
Magico
Inumaru Dashi (END)

Jump Issue #28 Information
Cover: Nisekoi
Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Haikyuu!!, Bleach
Absent: Gintama

Jump Issue #29 Information
END: Koganeiro


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2012)

just wondering if anyone got a link to the jump covers this year?


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 6, 2012)

> Jump Issue #28 TOC
> Kuroko no Basket (Lead Color)
> Naruto
> One Piece
> ...


**


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 13, 2012)

Jump Issue #29 TOC
Beelzebub (Cover, Lead CP)
Toriko
One Piece
Nisekoi
Sensei no Bulge
Haikyuu!! (Center Colour, Extra Pages)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Koganeiro (END, Extra Pages)
Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
Gintama
Koisome Momiji
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Reborn!
Bleach
Pajama na Kanojo (Center Colour)
Kurogane
Nurarihyon no Mago
Magico

Absent: Naruto

Jump Issue #30 Information
Lead CP: Toriko
Center Colour: Reborn!, Medaka Box (Popularity Poll), Bimbougami Ga! (26pg.)
Extra Pages: Kurogane
Absent: One Piece


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 13, 2012)

I think Japan just has a vendetta against Kubo. Bleach hasn't been thaaat bad.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

Toriko with lot of 1st rankings recently.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 14, 2012)

Well the Toc for Bleach has proven yet again to be of little value

apparently Bleach vol 55 sold 500 k+ right away, which hasn't happened to a bleach vol since 2010


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

I think giving Souls Reboot free with Volume 55 was smart marketing strategy. It might attract some new customers.

And the old readers might return due to Bleach being on last arc and/or Fullbring Arc/HM arc have ended. Bleach could get quite a boost.

Though they might not reach anywhere close to the range of Turn Back The Pendulum Volume (Volume 36) sales.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 14, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sarun (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> How often were those volumes sold?


900K+, maybe even close to 1 million!


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 17, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> I think Japan just has a vendetta against Kubo. Bleach hasn't been thaaat bad.



I think it's cause it's been at that level of bad for years now and people just got tired, lol.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

Any predictions for this week's TOC?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> How often were those volumes sold?


For exact figure, according to a post from Zeromcd of Mangahelpers forum, Bleach volume 36 (which sold the msot ever among Bleach Volumes and contains chapters just from Turn Back The Pendulum arc with Shinji in the cover pic) sold 955,085 issues (when it was 1st released).

The next closest was the volume following that (Volume 37). Volume 37 (containing remaining chapters form turn Back The Pendulum arc and 1 or 2 fights from FKT arc with Yumichika in the cover pic) had 947,022 sales (again according to a post from Zeromcd of Mangahelpers forum) (when it was first released). No other volumes from Bleach got over 900K sold (when it was first released).


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 18, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

What are the color page mangas and lead cover manga for this issue?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 18, 2012)

Lead CP: Toriko
Center Colour: Reborn!, Medaka Box (Popularity Poll), Bimbougami Ga! (26pg.)


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

Before the spoilers come out, any predictions on the TOC standings for this week?


----------



## Badalight (Jun 18, 2012)

I predict Toriko stomping again.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 18, 2012)

Well... Toriko can't be 1st if it's the lead CP .


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

Is One Piece absent?


----------



## Delicious (Jun 18, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Is One Piece absent?



Yes it is.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

And with Toriko the Lead Color, I guess we could say Naruto as #1 for this week. Or maybe Gintama!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 19, 2012)

I predict Bleach somewhere in the bottom half


----------



## Sarun (Jun 19, 2012)

It could even end up in Top 5!


----------



## 8 (Jun 19, 2012)

i wonder.. which series do everyone read? and how would you personally rank them? (from enjoyable to boring) my list would be like this:

One Piece
Beelzebub
-
Gintama
-
Toriko
Naruto (i average it out on this spot, but the last arc is low tier)
-
Magico
Medaka Box
Nurarihyon no Mago (been on hold for a year)
Pajama na Kanojo
Sensei no Bulge (too early to rate properly)
Nisekoi
-
Bleach
-
Reborn! (dropped it about 18 months ago)


----------



## Sarun (Jun 19, 2012)

Saw a post in Mangahelpers forum saying that that new series is gonna debut in issue 30 and issue 31 (this week is issue 30).

Wonder if (which) two series are gonna end in next issues.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 20, 2012)

*Jump Issue #30 TOC*
*Toriko (Cover, Lead CP)*
Naruto
Haikyuu!!
Sket Dance
Nisekoi
*Medaka Box (Center Colour, Popularity Poll)*
Sensei no Bulge
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Gintama
Kuroko no Basket
*Binbougami Ga! (Center Colour, Extra Pages)*
*Koisome Momiji (First Ranking)*
Kochikame
Beelzebub
*Reborn! (Center Colour)*
*Kurogane (Extra Pages)*
Pajama na Kanojo
Bleach
Magico
*Nurarihyon no Mago (END)*

*Absent: One Piece*

* Nurarihyon no Mago's final chapter will be published in the upcoming Jump NEXT! -> PICTURE HERE <-

*Jump Issue #31 Information**
Lead CP: Assassination Classroom (New Series, 50pg.)
Center Colour: Nisekoi, PSI Kusuo Saiki, Kuroko no Basket*

*Jump Issue #32 Information**
Lead CP: Takamagahara (New Series)*

New Series' -> PICTURE HERE <-


----------



## Akatora (Jun 20, 2012)

so did Nurarihyon no Mago  get a conclusive ending an open or rushed one?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck it's over, one things for certain that shit wasn't cancelled, so I'm guessing it's all on the author.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 20, 2012)

Well if it's ended in a good way I'm personally more likely to pick it up again to read the last half of the manga.

Stopped reading it shortly after the Kitsune gave birth


----------



## 8 (Jun 20, 2012)

^same here. i dropped Mago about there, with the intention to pick it up once again. but i can't be bothered to complete it if its a forced open ending. 

and did the romantic subplot get a conclusion? i hope Tsurara got her man. 

---
seems like they just moved Bimbougami Ga! from sq to jump?


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

It won't have any abrupt forced ending. Unless you really believe Nura is a battle manga, in whose case you're wrong, it's not. A battle in this series can end in one or two chapters perfectly. Oh, and it was the author himself who planned to end it there, not the magazine.


----------



## hisoga (Jun 20, 2012)

i don't understand.... since when Nura is not a battle manga? i mean, the main characters is a swordsman, training 4-5 times in different arc-training arcs, defeating so many villains left and right using his sword and powers, this manga also have their own power system called "fear"..


----------



## Kirito (Jun 20, 2012)

hisoga said:


> i don't understand.... since when Nura is not a battle manga? i mean, the main characters is a swordsman, training 4-5 times in different arc-training arcs, defeating so many villains left and right using his sword and powers, this manga also have their own power system called "fear"..



I see the series the same as this guy does.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Nura is a battle manga though not in the way of obscenely long fights with a battle system. But the manga's far too focused on battles in general regardless of length for it not to be considered as such. Unless the manga has vastly changed since that dude was resurected.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm those new series seem interesting. I wanna give them a try(hey, you never know when the next HST will come)


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 27, 2012)

Jump Issue nr. 31



Assassination Classroom (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
One Piece
Toriko
Sket Dance
Naruto
PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour)
Nisekoi (Center Colour)
Sensei no Bulge
Haikyuu!!
Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
Koisome Momiji
Gintama
Reborn!
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Pajama na Kanojo
Beelzebub
Bleach
Kurogane
Magico (END)

*Jump Issue #32 Information*
Lead CP: Takamagahara (New Series, 54pg.)
Center Colour: Haikyuu!!, Assassination Classroom, Medaka Box
Extra Pages: Haikyuu!!, Assassination Classroom


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2012)

Now it's Magico's turn to get cancelled, as expected.

Bleach is 2nd to last 

Also the cover looks pretty good.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 27, 2012)

Not my Magico 

Does anyone know if it actually got canceled or if it had been intended to end at that point, taking in account the last chapter it wouldn't be that surprising if the ending was close.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2012)

By the way, there's a Nura project coming up in August (with the final chapter in Jump Next), so perhaps it will move to another magazine like Jump SQ like the rumours a while ago said.


----------



## 8 (Jun 27, 2012)

magico started out promising. it was cute and charming, set in an interesting world. the heroine was not an other annoying tsundere, which is a big plus to me. it had a nice setup. but it failed to introduce new elements to stay interesting. it's charm and cuteness fade away as you get used to it. the plot/story was rushed yet it was going nowhere. it was like more and more of the same.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2012)

Any translation for the new series?


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 27, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> Any translation for the new series?



Only raw: stream link


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2012)

So I guess Bimbogami in wsj was just a one time thing to promote the anime then?


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 27, 2012)

Kurogane will probably be next to get the chop.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2012)

Magico should have tried their luck in WSM.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 1, 2012)

Magico should have just transferred to a monthly release. What a waste the series has potential.


----------



## hussamb (Jul 3, 2012)

Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi *110* - Sense Scans


----------



## 8 (Jul 3, 2012)

hussamb said:


> THOSE BOOBS ARE AS BIG AS HIS HEAD





Edward Newgate said:


> Holy fuck the new manga is crazy
> 
> THOSE BOOBS ARE AS BIG AS HIS HEAD
> Translation.



i don't. what the. that was really weird.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2012)

hussamb said:


> THOSE BOOBS ARE AS BIG AS HIS HEAD



Holy shit,that sure was something. I'm definitely following this one.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

the new manga seems interesting


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 3, 2012)

"Let?s have an assassination that makes people smile!"

Shouldn?t we open a thread for this? Looks interesting enough (and I wonder what he plans to do after he blows up the Earth o.0)


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 3, 2012)

That was pretty interesting.. I've never seen that done before


----------



## Patrick (Jul 3, 2012)

This new manga probably won't last long. It's a fun concept and a very interesting (and weird) first chapter, but I don't see potential for it to be going on for years.


----------



## Zatono (Jul 3, 2012)

Sad to see Beelzebub so low, glad to see Bulge relatively high.

As for Assassination Classroom, I can't really see where it's going, and I honestly can't see it going on for too long. I thought the first chapter was decent though, maybe the author is going to spin it in a completely unexpected way.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 4, 2012)

hussamb said:


> Chapter 25


Lol, I immediately perked up when I saw it was by Yuusei, he's some kind of crazed brilliant I'm pretty sure. I still one day need to finish reading Neuro. There's a wacky enough mind behind this that I wouldn't be surprised if it was some insane plot. Like the teacher mimicking another alien to see if he could get these other people to figure out how to kill it or something. I had a good laugh by the end with the whole pride thing. xD


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jul 4, 2012)

Zatono said:


> Sad to see Beelzebub so low, glad to see *Bulge* relatively high.



The official english translation (and the more fitting title) is Barrage. And since in the full japanese title is "sensei" spelled with the characters for battle and star, that makes the title "Battle Star Barrage!"


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 4, 2012)

Jump Issue #32 TOC
Takamagahara (Cover, Lead CP, New Series, 54pg.)
Toriko
One Piece
Assassination Classroom (Center Colour, 23pg.)
Nisekoi
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Haikyuu!! (Center Colour, 23pg.)
Koisome Momiji
Sensei no Bulge (First Ranking)
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
Gintama
Medaka Box (Center Colour)
Bleach
Kochikame
Reborn!
Pajama na Kanojo
Kurogane

Jump Issue #33 Information
Lead CP/Cover: Sket Dance (5th Year Anniversary)
Center Colour: Takamagahara, Reborn!


----------



## Blunt (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on PSI Kusuo Saiki? From the few pictures I could find, it looks interesting  but I can't even find a plot summary for it.

This Assassination manga is epic as fuck. I haven't laughed out loud to a manga like that in a really long time.

"Best possible answer!! Double Octopus points!!!"

"I'm going to China for tofu. If anyone would like to assassinate me, please call my cell!"


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 4, 2012)

@White Silver King

PSI Kusuo Saiki Ch.101
You can view all 8 raws, but what i can tell from looking at some raws is it's similar to Psyren but it's mostly a Gag shonen.

Happy to see Toriko ranking first on the list, Barrage's first ranking is ok but i hope it gets higher than that. I can already tell it's going to be big.


----------



## 8 (Jul 4, 2012)

i don't get the high rankings of nisekoi. it's so bland.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 10, 2012)

Jump Issue #33 TOC
Sket Dance (Cover, Lead CP)
Naruto
One Piece
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Toriko
Takamagahara (Center Colour)
Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi
Haikyuu!!
Assassination Classroom
Koisome Momiji
Gintama
Beelzebub
Sensei no Bulge
Reborn! (Center Colour)
Kochikame
Bleach
Pajama na Kanojo
Medaka Box
Kurogane

Jump Issue #34 Information
Cover/Lead CP: Naruto
Center Colour: Koisome Momiji, Sensei no Bulge, Beelzebub
Absent: One Piece

Jump Issue #35 Information
Lead CP: Naruto


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 10, 2012)

One Piece is absent again next week...hope this week?s chapter is awesome(r) at least


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 10, 2012)

New Dragon Ball film will come out on March 30th next year.


----------



## 8 (Jul 14, 2012)

i'd like hear some opinions on this. which of the currently running jump titles have the best art?

i would say One piece and Gintama.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 15, 2012)

8 said:


> i'd like hear some opinions on this. which of the currently running jump titles have the best art?
> 
> i would say One piece and Gintama.



Not sure about One Piece, but Nurarihyon no Mago probably is better than Gintama art-wise. At least when it comes to double spreads:


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 





[/IMG]


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 15, 2012)

8 said:


> i'd like hear some opinions on this. which of the currently running jump titles have the best art?
> 
> *i would say One piece and Gintama. *



I remember the time One Piece was thought to have the worst drawing


----------



## Koori (Jul 15, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> I remember the time One Piece was thought to have the worst drawing



Who told you that idiocy?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 15, 2012)

it's a matter of taste

OP could be the best or worst art depending on who you ask.
regarding character design it's rather simple with add randomness.
i'm no fan of OP art and even less of it's silliness personally.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 15, 2012)

I've heard of plenty of people who just can't get into OP's art and stopped reading it.

The first time I read OP it took some time to get used to the art, but I'm glad I continued reading.

Still wouldn't say it's the best in SJ.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2012)

One Piece probably has the best location and background art. Don't know about the characters.


----------



## Koori (Jul 15, 2012)

It isn't the best, but the amount of detail Oda puts into far surpasses most SJ series.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 15, 2012)

I recall people used to say the artist of ES21 was the one with the best art in SJ back when it was running


----------



## Stannis (Jul 15, 2012)

one piece art is unique , it's a matter of taste whether you like it or not 

it took me long time to get used to it and now I find it good


----------



## Patrick (Jul 15, 2012)

Akatora said:


> I recall people used to say the artist of ES21 was the one with the best art in SJ back when it was running



Eyeshield was great, but the art wasn't all that much.


----------



## 8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Akatora said:


> it's a matter of taste
> 
> OP could be the best or worst art depending on who you ask.
> regarding character design it's rather simple with add randomness.
> i'm no fan of OP art and even less of it's silliness personally.


but that's why i'm asking. i'm curious to know the general opinion of those around.

your favorite art style in weekly jump is bleach?


MrCinos said:


> Not sure about One Piece, but Nurarihyon no Mago probably is better than Gintama art-wise. At least when it comes to double spreads:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i was looking at the titles listed in the toc. so mago slipped my mind. mago is indeed gorgeous. and i don't even think those pages you listed are enough to represent it. it's very unique, and has a typical japanese feel to it. actually i would also put it ahead of gintama.



CandyCocaine said:


> I remember the time One Piece was thought to have the worst drawing


that makes sense to me. i don't think the art at the begin of one piece was anything note worthy. but it drastically improved over the years. i would put the first 50 chapters of naruto leagues ahead of the first 100 chapters of one piece. while the latest chapters of naruto can't even compare to one piece.


----------



## Koori (Jul 15, 2012)

That's because Kishimoto became a lazy-ass. His art has been getting worse with the pass of time.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 15, 2012)

In the end, it is all a matter of personal taste.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2012)

Akatora said:


> I recall people used to say the artist of ES21 was the one with the best art in SJ back when it was running




Yeah the art was really good in ES21. I was amazed at how the mangaka was able to keep that level of quality up on a weekly basis. The color spreads were beautiful. The best coloring I've seen in a WSJ manga. Definitely wished that mangaka would do a new series.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 15, 2012)

8 said:


> but that's why i'm asking. i'm curious to know the general opinion of those around.
> 
> your favorite art style in weekly jump is bleach?



not sure really, Kubo's character designs at his best is a given favorite of mine in WSJ however getting a bit tired of characters resembling each other even though pretty much all long series got this issue.
While a couple of times he make interesting backgrounds he rarely flesh em out.

i googled the series currently in jump and to be honest none of em really stood out to me as significantly above the others.


So let me say it like this: Kubo style on average more to my liking, Kubo's art well good but could clearly be better


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah the art was really good in ES21. I was amazed at how the mangaka was able to keep that level of quality up on a weekly basis. The color spreads were beautiful. The best coloring I've seen in a WSJ manga. Definitely wished that mangaka would do a new series.



Can you please tell from which series that .gif is? (and your ava while we?re at it )

And to be on topic: The art of OP is rather unique, but it?s still aesthetic, if you know what I mean... it just fits the universe Oda created, so I can say the art is very good.


----------



## KAM18 (Jul 16, 2012)

One Piece has great background art. The character designs however are fucking stupid. Flame on


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2012)

KAM18 said:


> One Piece has great background art. The character designs however are fucking stupid. Flame on



As people already said, it?s all about personal taste. I got accustomed to the art (even before reading the manga, since I?ve watched the anime first), so I find it quite good now. It?s just not the same style as Naruto or Bleach or something...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Can you please tell from which series that .gif is? (and your ava while we?re at it )
> 
> And to be on topic: The art of OP is rather unique, but it?s still aesthetic, if you know what I mean... it just fits the universe Oda created, so I can say the art is very good.



Avatar is from a doujin called Dress Select. Sig is from an anime called Godannar. 

I've always liked OP's art style ever since i first saw it on FOXBOX back in 2003 and in the monthly SJ america had. It was a breath of fresh air from the usual art styles japanese use. I still think Kubo is the better artist among the current WSJ and the "HST" but that's just my opinion. When i first read Bleach Kubo's style stood out for me. It doesn't look as original as OP but something about it attracts me more. Bleach art would be a real threat if Kubo would utilize his panels better and had his editors do different backgrounds that had more depth.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2012)

Bleach's characters are among the best of Jump, if not the best. Too bad the remainder of the art is pretty bad.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 16, 2012)

Kubo's characters aren't the best, he has some good ones but if you look at his designs as a whole the range of characters is rather boring. The skinniness of his characters bugs me after awhile.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Jojo's Bizarre Adventure had some of the best art when it was in Jump. I think One Piece looks the best out of the series I read in the currently running series, though I've always liked how shiny Reborn! looks.


----------



## KAM18 (Jul 16, 2012)

Most of Kubo's characters have the exact same face even the girls. Kinda weird. His backgrounds are boring also. His character designs are cool though


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Avatar is from a doujin called Dress Select. Sig is from an anime called Godannar.
> 
> I've always liked OP's art style ever since i first saw it on FOXBOX back in 2003 and in the monthly SJ america had. It was a breath of fresh air from the usual art styles japanese use. I still think Kubo is the better artist among the current WSJ and the "HST" but that's just my opinion. When i first read Bleach Kubo's style stood out for me. It doesn't look as original as OP but something about it attracts me more. Bleach art would be a real threat if Kubo would utilize his panels better and had his editors do different backgrounds that had more depth.



Okay, thanks!

And yeah, I really like Bleach?s art, that?s one of the main things that probably keeps me interested ^^ ( he draws his characters - especially the females ♥ - beautifully  ).


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2012)

Murata's art is boss. Have you all seen the Luffy he drew?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 16, 2012)

Kubo uses the same 3 faces for every character, how brilliant


----------



## Razzzz (Jul 16, 2012)

Kubo’s artwork isn't visually interesting anymore. It’s extremely bland and boring to look at and the majority of his new characters are exact replicas of previously established ones (both in bodily proportions as well as facial features). Worse though are the featureless backgrounds and panel compositions so uninspired that they drastically hamper the narrative pace of Bleach. The overall lack of effort is really showing, so less homogenization and more creativity and imagination please.


----------



## Syed (Jul 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kubo uses the same 3 faces for every character, how brilliant



3 faces? He uses more than that lol. 

FYI Kishi and Oda do the same thing themselves. I'll give Oda credit that he has more faces to use but even so some of those faces look like crap.

Best art when trying is Togashi's. Araki's is awesome as well and still is.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 17, 2012)

same faces is common in long series for reference look at Dragonball, GTO, Sailormoon and so many other series.(OP probably would be the same to if it wasn't for the randomness of it's world where even a character with a blowpipe or drum for a nose wouldn't be out of place)

if you sit down and actually compared the characters theres a lot of common traits between characters, young GTO was probably the worst case i've come across to memory since Oniska's friends pretty much all had the same body structure, were wearing somewhat similar cloths had black hair(try skimming a raw like that and you'd probably realize why i dropped skimming it)


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 17, 2012)

Akatora said:


> same faces is common in long series for reference look at Dragonball, GTO, Sailormoon and so many other series.(OP probably would be the same to if it wasn't for the randomness of it's world where even a character with a blowpipe or drum for a nose wouldn't be out of place)
> 
> if you sit down and actually compared the characters theres a lot of common traits between characters, young GTO was probably the worst case i've come across to memory since Oniska's friends pretty much all had the same body structure, were wearing somewhat similar cloths had black hair(try skimming a raw like that and you'd probably realize why i dropped skimming it)



You can't hide how bad Kubo is with it sure it happens with other manga's due to there overall artstyle but Kubo quite litterally copy pastes character designs and then makes a small difference and calls them a new character. Take for example the Aizen lookalike. There no way Kubo could have looked at that and said hey this character doesn't look like an almost exact replica of an extremely important and prominant characterer I drawn before.Unless the dude is shown to be a reated to Aizen the copy pasting is undeniable.


----------



## Razzzz (Jul 17, 2012)

Harping on Oda's (or any other mangaka in this case) penchant for creating heavily stylized designs or for drawing accessories on his characters is pointless considering Kubo does it too. It's also a blatant red herring.



Spirit King said:


> You can't hide how bad Kubo is with it sure it happens with other manga's due to there overall artstyle but Kubo quite litterally copy pastes character designs and then makes a small difference and calls them a new character. Take for example the Aizen lookalike. There no way Kubo could have looked at that and said hey this character doesn't look like an almost exact replica of an extremely important and prominant characterer I drawn before.Unless the dude is shown to be a reated to Aizen the copy pasting is undeniable.



Not to mention no one praised those other mangaka for their character designs like they do with Kubo.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2012)

looking forward to give "Goblin Night" a look the name alone sounds interesting


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> You can't hide how bad Kubo is with it sure it happens with other manga's due to there overall artstyle but Kubo quite litterally copy pastes character designs and then makes a small difference and calls them a new character. Take for example the Aizen lookalike. There no way Kubo could have looked at that and said hey this character doesn't look like an almost exact replica of an extremely important and prominant characterer I drawn before.Unless the dude is shown to be a reated to Aizen the copy pasting is undeniable.




What do you make of this then?

palming Nnoitra's cero with no ill effects





or try looking at the facial structure of these:




palming Nnoitra's cero with no ill effects

palming Nnoitra's cero with no ill effects




Point is every mangaka should have their stereo character design or safe design that they reuse again and again with small changes


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 18, 2012)

*Jump Issue #34 TOC*
*ROAD TO NARUTO THE MOVIE (Cover, Lead CP, 33pg.)*
Toriko
Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi
*Beelzebub (Center Colour)*
Naruto
Haikyuu!!
*Koisome Momiji (Center Colour)*
Assassination Classroom
Sket Dance
Takamagahara
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Bleach
Reborn!
*Sensei no Bulge (Center Colour)*
Gintama
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Kurogane
Pajama na Kanojo

*Absent: One Piece*

*Jump Issue #35 Information*
*Lead CP/Cover: Naruto*
*Center Colour: PSI Kusuo Saiki, Kochikame, Goblin Night (Golden Future Cup Entree #1)*
+ Special Yu-Gi-Oh Card!

*Jump Issue #36/37 Information*
*Center Colour: Cupid of Love Yakeno Harachiri (Golden Future Cup Entree #2)*

*Jump Issue #38 Information*
*Center Colour: After School ☆ Idol (Golden Future Cup Entree #3)*

*Jump Issue #39 Information*
*Center Colour: INPWEAR CODE (Golden Future Cup Entree #4)*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 18, 2012)

Let's revive otherwise dead thread so that pretentious hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could bash Bleach.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 18, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump Issue #34 TOC*
> *ROAD TO NARUTO THE MOVIE (Cover, Lead CP, 33pg.)*
> Toriko
> Kuroko no Basket
> ...



Wow...I don't remember seeing Kuroko this high..._ever_.The anime has really helped its rankings.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm fucking happy Kuroko got this high. It was really low all the time, so I became worried it might get cancelled like Magico, which I also found an interesting series.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2012)

You only get cancelled if you aren't pushing numbers in volume sells. Rankings don't really matter.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2012)

Rankings might help mid-level volume sales manga.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 18, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> I'm fucking happy Kuroko got this high. It was really low all the time, so I became worried it might get cancelled like Magico, which I also found an interesting series.



why is kuroko so high right now? this kise vs agon-carbon-copy sucks balls. i actually think early kuroko is better than this tournament where the skills reach bullshit level.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2012)

Kirito said:


> *why is kuroko so high right now?* this kise vs agon-carbon-copy sucks balls. i actually think early kuroko is better than this tournament where the skills reach bullshit level.



A good anime adaptation for one. 

Manga sells are reaching Toriko level now as well too.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 18, 2012)

Perhaps the anime boost is also fueld by the influx of yaoi fangirls (Something similar to the Prince of Tennis situation if memory serves) who now vote for it every week ?

I'm not trying to downplay its success. The manga really is a good read and the anime is a far  better adaptation than, say, Beelzebub's but we need to take into account all the factors involved in this surge of popularity (And I hope it eventually takes Toriko out of its Big 3 status, it has been a good while since a sports serialization was in such a promising position)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 25, 2012)

Jump Issue #35 TOC
Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour)
Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi
Toriko
Haikyuu!!
Goblin Night (Center Colour, Golden Future Cup Entree #1, 47pg.)
Reborn!
Takamagahara
Gintama
Sket Dance
Kochikame (Center Colour)
Pajama na Kanojo
Medaka Box
Beelzebub
Koisome Momiji
Bleach
Kurogane
Sensei no Bulge

Jump Issue #36/37 Information
Lead CP: One Piece
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Haikyuu!!, Cupid of Love Yakeno Harachiri (Golden Future Cup Entree #2)


----------



## 8 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sensei no Bulge.. dead last. would be sad to see it get canned too soon. it has some potential.

Goblin Night. i like the name of the title. i wonder what it's about.


----------



## VanzZz (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn, Toriko went downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn .

Was/Is the chapter that bad ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy to see Assassination Classroom is liked so much! But I wonder what?s with Bleach...don?t the Japanese fans like seeing SS get taken apart?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 25, 2012)

So Nisekoi beat Toriko this week huh ?

All that's left is to beat One Piece and we're all set. 

It'd be nice to see Pajama rise even more and for Koisome to make a recovery. Bulge and Kurogane can serve as the cushions this time.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 25, 2012)

Nisekoi success is appaling to me. I was hopeful it'd be cancelled soon and the author would try something better next along the lines of Double Arts or his other oneshotes (Nisekoi was by far the worst one).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2012)

will there be Jump next week ?


----------



## 8 (Jul 25, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Nisekoi success is appaling to me. I was hopeful it'd be cancelled soon and the author would try something better next along the lines of Double Arts or his other oneshotes (Nisekoi was by far the worst one).


i can't see Nisekoi go for an other 40 chapters. what the hell can the author add. more keys and girls?

although i enjoy it a little. i think it's bland. and i agree the author is more capable then this.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 25, 2012)

Nisekoi ain't to bad, surely not the series that standout in anyway imo but not bad.

I'm fine with it as long as it ends before chapter 100 probably would like it best to have a fitting ending at ~ chapter 50-52 area


jump should have more series with concluding ends or finish em off in a satisfying way with 1 or 2 volumes rather than just trashing stuff completely


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 25, 2012)

@BlueDemon: Assasination Class is not ranked yet. We have to wait 3 weeks before we see how it truly fared. The first 7 ranks of a new series are given by the editors. As I said, in 3 weeks you'll see the real deal.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2012)

sad to see bulge so low


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 25, 2012)

What makes it a specially harsh blow is that it tanked just after receiving a color page "as thanks for the popularity".


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 25, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> So Nisekoi beat Toriko this week huh ?
> 
> All that's left is to *beat One Piece* and we're all set.
> 
> It'd be nice to see Pajama rise even more and for Koisome to make a recovery. Bulge and Kurogane can serve as the cushions this time.



Nevaaaaa  



The Wanderer said:


> @BlueDemon: Assasination Class is not ranked yet. We have to wait 3 weeks before we see how it truly fared. The first 7 ranks of a new series are given by the editors. As I said, in 3 weeks you'll see the real deal.



Kay, didn?t know that. Hope it?s well liked, though!
But wait, that means that the editors decide where they place the series in the ranking, even though the other series got their placement by reader vote? That?s rubbish 



The Wanderer said:


> What makes it a specially harsh blow is that it tanked just after receiving a color page "as thanks for the popularity".



Damn, that?s does sound pretty harsh xD


----------



## Da Realest (Jul 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> will there be Jump next week ?



Why wouldn't there be Jump next week?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope Sensei no Bulge will climb up the rankings in the next release.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope it doesn't. I remember ES21's mangaka wanting to make a manga with a similar premise as Bulge. I hope Murata goes on with that work.


----------



## auem (Jul 26, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Nevaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope...you don't know how it work....

for each issue people/readers send their fav 3 chapters....but processing this takes 2 month....so the rank you are seeing now is determined by the chapter appeared 2 month ago....so obviously for first two month(i.e first 7-8 chapters depending on holidays) editors can't know/show what people think of the new manga....so they put it at random position.....

from chapter 7th onwards you will see real ranking for this one...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

auem said:


> nope...you don't know how it work....
> 
> for each issue people/readers send their fav 3 chapters....but processing this takes 2 month....so the rank you are seeing now is determined by the chapter appeared 2 month ago....so obviously for first two month(i.e first 7-8 chapters depending on holidays) editors can't know/show what people think of the new manga....so they put it at random position.....
> 
> from chapter 7th onwards you will see real ranking for this one...



I actually know that, but it still means that by ranking the manga randomly some other manga (which is favorited by actual fans) got knocked down in the ranking, doesn?t it?


----------



## zapman (Jul 26, 2012)

8 said:


> what the hell can the author add. more keys and girls?
> .



lol

yea also starting to get over it a little


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 28, 2012)

A graph showing the rankings of JUMP's manga throughout the year:

Updated list of top ten most sold manga of Shueisha.

1) One Piece - 273,000,000
2) Dragon Ball - 156,560,000 
3) Kochikame - 155,527,000
4) Naruto - 126,500,000
5) Slam Dunk - 118,970,000
6) Bleach - 78,650,000
7) Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - 63,240,000
8) Hunter x Hunter - 60,570,000 
9) Rurouni Kenshin - 55,060,000
10) Yu Yu Hakusho - 49,260,000

The list does not include Jojo's series 6-8, so if we include them as well it should be above Bleach (series 6 sold 7 million, series 7 sold 30 million and series 8 sold 2 million so far, so 102,240,000 in total).
The list also doesn't include the Kanzenban versions, however if we do include them then DB have sold 180 million and Slam Dunk 140 million (still above Naruto, yay!)

Also Kochikame is about to take Dragon Ball's spot, and only needs to sell 1,033,000 more copies to do so.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2012)

EN, can you please PM me the link of the updated list of Top 10? Thanks.


----------



## 8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> A graph showing the rankings of JUMP's manga throughout the year:


bleach is like a rollercoaster. 

there's clearly a top 3. i didn't even realize it was so obvious. and HQ has been doing rather well. v-ball doesn't seem like an interesting theme to me, but i guess i'll check it out after all.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 29, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> A graph showing the rankings of JUMP's manga throughout the year:
> 
> Updated list of top ten most sold manga of Shueisha.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Toriko wasn't the highest ranked on just one occasion. 

Three years ago HxH only had 46 million sold. Great sale increase from just 6 volumes.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 31, 2012)

Medaka Box spoiler provider posted the bottom 5 early:

Jump Issue #36/37 Bottom 5
Medaka Box
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji
Pajama na Kanojo
Sensei no Bulge


----------



## 8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Medaka Box spoiler provider posted the bottom 5 early:
> 
> Jump Issue #36/37 Bottom 5
> Medaka Box
> ...


game over for sensei no bulge. too bad, i actually like the fantasy adventure genre.

i guess it's a bit too generic. and there's nothing notable. nothing to separate itself from others of the same genre. toriko has food. magico had charm, cuteness and romance. it miss something to give it an own identity. maybe if the author had mixed this with the zoo manga.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 31, 2012)

Isn't magico canceled? 
and sensei no bulge wasn't very interesting and to top it off the art wasn't spectacular


----------



## 8 (Jul 31, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Isn't magico canceled?
> and sensei no bulge wasn't very interesting and to top it off the art wasn't spectacular


sure magico is canceled. but it didn't fall rock bottom that soon.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2012)

You're counting Bulge out too soon. It has a huge advantage being in Shounen Jump Alpha. It won't get canceled that easily.


----------



## Koori (Jul 31, 2012)

That's much true. And besides, begginings never were that easy.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 31, 2012)

But 2 last places in its 2 first rankings ?

None of the current members of the bottom 5 sinked that hard so quickly. If this trend continues for the next 3 weeks this and Kurogane will get cancelled for the next cycle.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 31, 2012)

8 said:


> i guess it's a bit too generic. and there's nothing notable. nothing to separate itself from others of the same genre. toriko has food. magico had charm, cuteness and romance. it miss something to give it an own identity. maybe if the author had mixed this with the zoo manga.



It has a space theme, which no other battle/adventure manga has right now, to my knowledge.

Th one shot of it had them travelling through space so I think that could potentially have happened, or will, in the manga.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> But 2 last places in its 2 first rankings ?
> 
> None of the current members of the bottom 5 sinked that hard so quickly. If this trend continues for the next 3 weeks this and Kurogane will get cancelled for the next cycle.



Doesn't matter - rankings arn't the only thing that matters. For example - Bleach's ranking really doesn't matter so long as it keeps selling a lot of volumes.

Yeah, it's a bad start - but I'm pretty sure it'll get a pass at the next meeting even if it's doing bad because of the previously mentioned fact. If the trend continues to the NEXT meeting, then yeah I can see it getting axed.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 31, 2012)

Sensei no Bulge is in a bad spot

Hopefully it doesn't get axed, i really don't get it with these japanese kids.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 31, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Jump Issue #36/37 Bottom 5
> Medaka Box



Medaka Box is the manga Japan deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 1, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka Box is the manga Japan deserves, but not the one it needs right now.



So they'll vote it down to bottom 5 because it can take it (we hope), because it's not a mainstream manga, its cynical diagnostic, an ill defined genre, a mainstream shounen genre parody.


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I actually know that, but it still means that by ranking the manga randomly some other manga (which is favorited by actual fans) got knocked down in the ranking, doesn?t it?



yes..but it won't make a difference...editors know whose place is which and that's all that matter....


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2012)

so anyone got a link to see the covers of Jump the past year?


Full TOC:




> Jump Protagonists (Cover)
> One Piece (Lead CP)
> Naruto
> Assassination Classroom
> ...


----------



## Delicious (Aug 1, 2012)

Akatora said:


> so anyone got a link to see the covers of Jump the past year?



They should all be here.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 1, 2012)

auem said:


> yes..but it won't make a difference...editors know whose place is which and that's all that matter....



Then again, you?re right. The ranking is for them to see, not really for the fans xD


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka Box is the manga Japan deserves, but not the one it needs right now.





Spirit King said:


> So they'll vote it down to bottom 5 because it can take it (we hope), because it's not a mainstream manga, its cynical diagnostic, an ill defined genre, a mainstream shounen genre parody.



Or it could be because it's a bad manga


----------



## Koori (Aug 1, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Or it could be because it's a bad manga



Ah, the ignorance. I missed the ramblings of those who have no idea how good it's


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Or it could be because it's a bad manga





0/10 would reply again


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 1, 2012)

I dropped Medaka Box, idk why, maybe I should pick it back up again


----------



## Forces (Aug 1, 2012)

Medaka has an anime and the volumes seem to sell good. Like hell it's going to drop just because of low rankings lol


----------



## auem (Aug 2, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Then again, you?re right. The ranking is for them to see, not really for the fans xD



yup!whether you like it or not,ranks are more important to them than readers...


----------



## Akatora (Aug 2, 2012)

the ranking is for them to estemate if something will sell or not

there's no reason to be looking at the TOC for hints if it'll sell if it's already selling good...


----------



## Akatora (Aug 2, 2012)

Delicious said:


> They should all be here.




thanks, sad to see there hasn't been many of the cover types I like best:

did find one though i hadn't seen:




a theme and a character from each series


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 11, 2012)

Jump Issue #38 TOC
Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Nisekoi
Reborn!
PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour)
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
Kuroko no Basket
Sket Dance
Rurouni Kenshin (Oneshot, Center Colour)
Kochikame
Takamagahara
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji
Beelzebub
Gintama
Bleach
Medaka Box
Sensei no Bulge
Pajama na Kanojo

Jump Issue #39 Information
Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket
Center Colour: Toriko, After School ☆ Idol (Oneshot)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 11, 2012)

Wait so Bleach isn't on a three weeks break?


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 11, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait so Bleach isn't on a three weeks break?



The Bleach three weeks break thing was only spread around because the user probably doesn't know how WSJumps schedule works for us on the Internet.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin430 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is there any place where the whole magazine is weekly translated?


There's nothing to translate. Other than the weekly chapters that you get anyway, all the mag has are ads. Usually there's nothing noteworthy to translate besides the chapters.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 11, 2012)

Why is Nisekoi doing so well?


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 11, 2012)

Reborn took a pretty big jump, though I guess the series had a decent few weeks when it went into all the Arcabaleno stuff.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2012)

*Jump Issue #39 Bottom 5*
Takamagahara
Kochikame
Koisome Momiji
Pajama na Kanojo
Sensei no Bulge

Assassination Classroom ranked third.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 21, 2012)

Holy shit, people must really hate Bulge. It's definitely not the _worst_ manga in shounen jump.

On the other hand, assassination classroom is already rising to be one of the most popular manga in jump. And Nisekoi being high still perplexes me.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm glad to see assassination classroom so high I'm enjoying that series.

Why are Bluge & Takamagahara in the bottom 5 as well two series that certainly don't belong there imo. 

There both pretty good I hope neither of them get cancelled.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Aug 21, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Holy shit, people must really hate Bulge. It's definitely not the _worst_ manga in shounen jump.



Indeed. It's rather intriguing conceptually. I'd like to see where it's planning on going.


> On the other hand, assassination classroom is already rising to be one of the most popular manga in jump. And Nisekoi being high still perplexes me.



Likewise. I suppose it's just because I don't like romance in general?


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 21, 2012)

You folks do realize that every week's rank is from 8 chapters ago, right ?

@Thdyingbreed

Takamagahara ain't ranked yet .


----------



## 8 (Aug 21, 2012)

i'd be surprised if buldge survives the next cancellation round. and is this takamagahara any interesting?


----------



## Koori (Aug 21, 2012)

8 said:


> i'd be surprised if buldge survives the next cancellation round. and is this takamagahara any interesting?



The same shit you have seen thousands of times.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 22, 2012)

*Jump Issue #39*
Kuroko no Basket (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Nisekoi
Naruto
Toriko (Center Colour)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Sket Dance
Bleach
Haikyuu!!
After School ☆ Idol (Oneshot, Center Colour)
Beelzebub
Kurogane
Gintama
Reborn!
Medaka Box
Takamagahara
Kochikame
Koisome Momiji
Pajama na Kanojo
Sensei no Bulge

*Jump Issue #40*
Bleach (Cover, Lead CP)
Center Colour: PSI Kusuo Saiki, Medaka Box, INPWEAR CODE (Golden Future Cup Oneshot, 47pg.)


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 22, 2012)

Bleach in top 10


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like we've reach the time of the cuts




> Jump Issue #40 Bottom 8
> Medaka Box (Center Colour)
> ?????
> ?????
> ...


----------



## 8 (Aug 29, 2012)

i did enjoy pajama a little, but i wont miss it either. in the end i think its better of as a short serie. if it was allowed to continue it would just drag and go into circles, while the comedy is not good enough to make up for that.

sensei no bulge could have been interesting. but looking back it was just a generic shonen with nothing to stand out.

meh...


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 29, 2012)

Jump #40 (03/09) :
Bleach (Cover & Lead Color Page)
One Piece
Hq!!
PSI Kusuo Saiki (Color Page)
Toriko
Sket Dance
Nisekoi
Assassination Classroom
INPWEAR CODE (Color page, Golden Future Cup Entree #04, One Shot, 47 pg.)
Naruto 
Kuroko no Basket
Gintama
Kochikame
Medaka Box (Color Page)
Beelzebub
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara (First Rank)
Sensei no Bulge
Pajama na Kanojo (End)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)

#41:
Lead CP: Retsu!! Date Senpai(New Series)
CP:Kuroko no Basket, Assassination Classroom
End: Sensei no Bulge


----------



## Hariti (Aug 29, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> Jump #40 (03/09) :
> Bleach (Cover & Lead Color Page)
> One Piece
> Hq!!
> ...


Well,this is a surprise. I don't remember Naruto being this low even once since I started following the ToC.


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 29, 2012)

7th is not that bad    "i think"   .


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 29, 2012)

Pic from the upcoming series, "Date Senpai"


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2012)

cover is out


----------



## 8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Well,this is a surprise. I don't remember Naruto being this low even once since I started following the ToC.


these naruto chapters don't deserve any better. actually its ranked too high. should be near the bottom.

*Spoiler*: __ 



this is around the end of the dragging flashback and where itachi defeat kabuto in an a very anticlimactic way. then there's a recap chapter with naruto shouting his dreams for the 754749th time. the edo characters just disappearing without a fight. and cheesy facepalm worthy developments such as ghost dan.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yah, I can understand why this chapter was lowe on the list sheesh!


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2012)

So barrage is ending. One of the few decent new series to be introduced to jump in awhile and it gets completely shafted.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2012)

Those who would vote for Bulge are likely voting for other series.

Disappointing, it won't even get to have a half assed ending.


----------



## Zatono (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like Ohana forgot to include Reborn...not that anyone cares. It should be right below Beelzebub.

Issue 42 also introduces a new series, Cross Manage.

Personally I didn't find Bulge that good. Sure, it might have had bad luck considering other manga were more interesting at the time...but it's been at the bottom for weeks. 

I actually thought Pajama would be a cushion for it to keep going for a little while longer, but I guess Jump thinks its not worth it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2012)

Zatono said:


> Personally I didn't find Bulge that good. Sure, it might have had bad luck considering other manga were more interesting at the time...but it's been at the bottom for weeks.



Bulge's family mantra was better done then most main character's friends version.

I personally liked the art, it would have likely gotten better over time too.

It would have been nice to see another adventure/action manga. Bleach/Naruto/KHR are all very boring in my opinion, and that leaves me with OP and Toriko.


----------



## 8 (Aug 29, 2012)

> *Takamagahara (First Rank)*
> Sensei no Bulge
> Pajama na Kanojo (End)
> Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)


to debut at the bottom, only ahead of the already canned series. we can already tell which one will be dead last in the upcoming weeks. and the first one to go out in the next cancellation round.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2012)

It is not a real ranking..........or is it?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2012)

Why is Kurogane in Jump? Didn't that end like 16 years ago?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 29, 2012)

Wait....Sensei no Bulge will end soon??


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2012)

Next week I think


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn, just when something has potential the readers have to screw it up...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Why is Kurogane in Jump? Didn't that end like 16 years ago?



This is actually a new completely different series that just happens to have the same name.


----------



## 8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> It is not a real ranking..........or is it?



it seems so. can't see why not.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 30, 2012)

Wasn't sure if it was the eighth chapter.

Just read the series, the first chapter was boring and the art is subpar.

The powers later on are interesting.

Alright series but it doesn't have potential in my eyes. If you took those somewhat creepy bad guys and abilities and gave it to a better author, in terms of writing and drawing, I would be interested in the series.


----------



## 8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Wasn't sure if it was the eighth chapter.
> 
> Just read the series, the first chapter was boring and the art is subpar.
> 
> ...


i just read trough it. its as you say. its absolutely not the worst thing to come out of jump. but the execution so dull. when this gets canceled no one will miss it. in a year no one will even remember it.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 4, 2012)

​*Jump Comics Popular with Females*
66.8% - Haikyuu!! vol.2
66.3% - Gintama vol.45
62.4% - Reborn! vol.39
58.9% - Kuroko no Basket vol.18
51.8% - One Piece vol.67
50.7% - Bleach vol.55

*Jump Comics Popular with Males*
83.3% - Nisekoi vol.3
81.8% - Kochikame vol.181
74.9% - Medaka Box vol.16
62.7% - Toriko vol.20
61.2% - Beelzebub vol.16
51.4% - Naruto vol.61


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 4, 2012)

Of course kuroko would be more popular with females, Gintama's a bit of surprise, and god damn One piece seems to be fairly evenly split. I wonder how many girls actually read jump. Judging by those results a heck of a lot (or at least a heck of a lot care enough to actually do those sorts of things).


----------



## 8 (Sep 4, 2012)

it seems female are worse with harem then typical battle shonen.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 4, 2012)

8 said:


> it seems female are worse with harem then typical battle shonen.



Indeed, in other news bears shit in woods. Seriously though honestly it would be shocking surprising if that wasn't the case, harems typically involve pandering and sometimes objectiification sorta like how won't see many males reading really obvious shoujou's focusing on the whole dreamy guy aspect. Sure they exist but generally the won't admit it.

Action has always been more fairly mainstream and universal, it may be more geared towards guys but it's no secret females like it also, e.g average blockbluster action movies are typically some of the highest grossing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2012)

Not surprised about males liking Medaka Box


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Not surprised about males liking Medaka Box



I don't think this is really about males liking such and such manga, but more proportion of fanbase, so basically 75% of Medaka box's the fanbase is male (or at least indictated to be around that amount from this sample) and is a lot more male dominated than the average shounen. Basically rather than it is popular among males since a manga with say only 2 people voting and both male would win the male side by 100%, it's more a case Medaka Box isn't popular with Japanese females. Hence why any single manga isn't featured in both lists, One piece isn't kicking ass, in either category.

TBF it's quite surprising, to me though now I think about it, it probably shouldn't be.


----------



## 8 (Sep 4, 2012)

this shows that the idea that males like action/adventure/sports while females like romance is very outdated.

nisekoi has become a very popular romance series with about 83.3% male audience. while haikyuu as a new very popular sport series has about 66.8% female audience. and the battle shonen genre on average is split very even.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope that JUMP gives Takamagahara a chance, i really like the concept that everyone has hidden power wich can be anything from bodie made of blades to turning Mud into Cofee. that Gives the series a lot of potential and the author may even come up with very Unique Powers.  if they give it time it may become a good hit

and from what i saw chapters 7 and 8 Look very awesome in the RAW i watch


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2012)

I knew Reborn was only getting by due to fangirls fawning over the 'hot' guys.

I never saw the appeal because it's quite obviously a trainwreck.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2012)

It's funny that more females are interest in One Piece, when Oda does whatever he can to try to make it for males.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 4, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> It's funny that more females are interest in One Piece, when Oda does whatever he can to try to make it for males.



Nah, more like Vol. 67 = Law, that bishounen looking guy with a bear, of course girls love him .


----------



## 8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> I hope that JUMP gives Takamagahara a chance, i really like the concept that everyone has hidden power wich can be anything from bodie made of blades to turning Mud into Cofee. that Gives the series a lot of potential and the author may even come up with very Unique Powers.  if they give it time it may become a good hit
> 
> and from what i saw chapters 7 and 8 Look very awesome in the RAW i watch


i just read 6,7,8 of takamagahara. i think i'm getting more attached to it now.

the standard of new series lately seems to be much more decent then what we got about 2/3 years ago. or maybe i have become more tolerable. not sure.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 5, 2012)

Well even though shoujo is geared towards females, I find that as a genre it often insults female intelligence so it's no surprise that they'd turn to shounen for some real entertainment.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 5, 2012)

Jump Issue #41 TOC
    Retsu!! Date-Senpai (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
    One Piece
    Sket Dance
    Naruto
    Nisekoi
    Toriko
    Assassination Classroom (Center Colour)
    PSI Kusuo Saiki
    Haikyuu!!
    Kurogane
    Bleach
    Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
    Beezlebub
    Gintama
    Medaka Box
    Kochikame
    Koisome Momiji
    Reborn!
    Takamagahara
    Sensei no Bulge (End)

    Jump Issue #42 Information
    Lead CP/New Series: Cross Manage
    Center Colour: Nisekoi, Reborn!, Retsu!! Date-Senpai


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 5, 2012)

DAMN it Las Place hopefully it gets up by chapter 5 its get better from there


----------



## Patrick (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn Sensei no Bulge is a short manga. 16 chapters total isn't much. 

I also don't really like the fact Beelzebub is in the middle a lot of times, it's a really good manga, should be higher IMO. Well, at the very least it has no danger of being cancelled.


----------



## 8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> DAMN it Las Place hopefully it gets up by chapter 5 its get better from there


i don't think i ever saw a manga debut at the last place. and second chapter is dead last again. it will be canceled. just except it and move on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Is this what usually happens in Shonen Jump? Damn, this means a fucklot of series got cancelled throughout the years, without many of us really noticing o.0


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto needs to be lower, todays chapter got me freakin ticked!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Is this what usually happens in Shonen Jump? Damn, this means a fucklot of series got cancelled throughout the years, without many of us really noticing o.0



Pretty much, I remember there was this one series that reminded me a lot of HxH and Dragon Ball and was about miners or something (I'm seriously drawing a blank on it right now)  that had a lot of potential but got cancelled after like 10 chapters I think. Jump readers are weird.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 5, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> DAMN it Las Place hopefully it gets up by chapter 5 its get better from there



What manga are you talking about? Is it that good?


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 5, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Pretty much, I remember there was this one series that reminded me a lot of HxH and Dragon Ball and *was about miners *or something (I'm seriously drawing a blank on it right now)  that had a lot of potential but got cancelled after like 10 chapters I think. Jump readers are weird.



That sounds interesting.

Do you remember when that was?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> That sounds interesting.
> 
> Do you remember when that was?



Finally found it
Ch. 31
*
In a world where rare metals drive the economy, "Minea", the people who seek out these metals at the risk of their own life, are highly respected. A strange boy called Ruka has wandered destructively into the failing town of Elza, declaring that his goal is to be a Minea! He ends up under the surveillance of a village girl, Shella, whose little brother is sick from a poison gas accident in the town's now-closed mine. But there may be more to this situation than meets the eye! Will Ruka be able to help his new friends, and maybe one day become a legendary Minea?*


----------



## 8 (Sep 5, 2012)

metallica was such a hxh clone. started of with the protagonist having the same goal as gon, to find his father. then it even went into a hunter exam arc. it even copied the zeppelin from the hunter exams.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 5, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> What manga are you talking about? Is it that good?



Ch. 31

you should give i a try i founf very good


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> Ch. 31
> 
> you should give i a try i founf very good



I'd say don't listen to this guy. I mean his grammar and spelling is reason enough not to trust his opinion, but the series is just utter shit as well. One of the worst series that have started in jump in a long time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2012)

8 said:


> metallica was such a hxh clone. started of with the protagonist having the same goal as gon, to find his father. then it even went into a hunter exam arc. it even copied the zeppelin from the hunter exams.



It was a definite clone (which is why it was cancelled) but I still got some enjoyment out of it. Probably just because I was desperate for more HxH though with all the hiatuses haha.


----------



## Stajyun (Sep 5, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Jump Issue #41 TOC
> Retsu!! Date-Senpai (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
> One Piece
> Sket Dance
> ...



Farewell.

Another good series is going to get cancelled. smh


----------



## 8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nensense said:


> It was a definite clone (which is why it was cancelled) but I still got some enjoyment out of it. Probably just because I was desperate for more HxH though with all the hiatuses haha.


sure. if it could be hunter x hunter without the hiatuses then why not.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 5, 2012)

Edit: Nevermind

Seems like Shonen readers tend to prefer new mangas that resolve around school drama than action, yet, when an action manga becomes popular it really takes off


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 5, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Finally found it
> Ch. 31
> *
> In a world where rare metals drive the economy, "Minea", the people who seek out these metals at the risk of their own life, are highly respected. A strange boy called Ruka has wandered destructively into the failing town of Elza, declaring that his goal is to be a Minea! He ends up under the surveillance of a village girl, Shella, whose little brother is sick from a poison gas accident in the town's now-closed mine. But there may be more to this situation than meets the eye! Will Ruka be able to help his new friends, and maybe one day become a legendary Minea?*



From what i'm seeing not all chapters were translated as in least 17 chapters were published, and there are only 12 on the site.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 5, 2012)

The art style for Metallica is completely disappointing, it doesn't fit with the idea of mining. The designs and characters are all very generic, the main character just doesn't seem like a miner.

The author should have just gone with the idea of different metals as the fighting style rather than the main character's supernatural abilities.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 5, 2012)

Still think it's disrespectful of the company towards the authors and the fans when they cut series at bad points.

They should allow authors to publish books continiuing the series in book form if they like.
Or to simply write a summary for what they had intended to do with it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2012)

Akatora said:


> Still think it's disrespectful of the company towards the authors and the fans when they cut series at bad points.
> 
> They should allow authors to publish books continiuing the series in book form if they like.
> Or to simply write a summary for what they had intended to do with it.



You do realize it costs money to publish books right... And if a series doesn't have a big fanbase (the main reason a series will get cancelled in Jump) then where is the guarantee that these books would even sell? Logic is a virtue my son.

I do agree with the summary thing, although I kind of like just thinking about what things might be myself. I always find that the things I come up with are much more interesting then what the actual authors come up with.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 5, 2012)

Honestly I don't see how Sensei no Bulge had any "potential"...it was cliche and lame like most of them, the question is why are the rest not cancelled too yet. 

In every goddamn panel there's the same cheesy line about family and shit, just STFU and move on with the story.

That aside WSJ sucked today as a whole, the only good thing was Yamamoto's bankai and that is only because nothing in bleach happens at all that this moment is monumental lol...


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 5, 2012)

They shouldn't write summaries because they might remake the series at some point and try again and end up using some of the plot points.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 6, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> *The art style for Metallica is completely disappointing, it doesn't fit with the idea of mining. The designs and characters are all very generic, the main character just doesn't seem like a miner.*
> 
> The author should have just gone with the idea of different metals as the fighting style rather than the main character's supernatural abilities.



I feel the same with Magi, none of the characters look arabian, the style doesn't fit for something that takes place in the 1001 universe or that takes inspiration from it.

By the way, besides Reborn!, Naruto, One Piece, Bleach and Hunter X Hunter what other battle mangas are in shonen jump right now?


----------



## Akatora (Sep 6, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You do realize it costs money to publish books right... And if a series doesn't have a big fanbase (the main reason a series will get cancelled in Jump) then where is the guarantee that these books would even sell? Logic is a virtue my son.
> 
> I do agree with the summary thing, although I kind of like just thinking about what things might be myself. I always find that the things I come up with are much more interesting then what the actual authors come up with.



Not in this day an age with digital media.
Of cause it would be all up to the author if they think it's worthy of continiue.
It's disrespect to end something that sell 50k volumes simply because it doesn't sell 100k volumes. these 50k fans deserve to get a fair ending especially if this series has gone for over a year.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 6, 2012)

That's kinda missing the point. Not every manga magazine cancels manga's like Shounen jump does heck the vast majority don't, these mangaka go to shounen Jump for the greater advertising in hopes of striking it big, otherwise, they be serializing in other magazines like many do. Shounen jump also likely has something in their contract prevent them from easily moving onto another magazine.

Basically, anyone that signs up would be aware of the mentality go big or go home, otherwise they wouldn't bother, hence why the vast majority don't bother continiuing there manga in other forms. It's not entirely shounen Jump' s fault the authors knew the risks and didn't quite make it. So they'll either try again, or settle for another magazine less likely to cancel.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 6, 2012)

So right now Hunter X Hunter, Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, Reborn!, Sensei no Bulge and Takanahagara are the only fighting mangas on shonen jump, am i missing any?


----------



## 8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> So right now Hunter X Hunter, Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, Reborn!, Sensei no Bulge and Takanahagara are the only fighting mangas on shonen jump, am i missing any?


unless you count medaka box, beelzebub and gintama. and i guess kurogane is also about martial arts.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

Akatora said:


> Not in this day an age with digital media.
> Of cause it would be all up to the author if they think it's worthy of continiue.
> It's disrespect to end something that sell 50k volumes simply because it doesn't sell 100k volumes. these 50k fans deserve to get a fair ending especially if this series has gone for over a year.



Okay... But do you not realize that writing and drawing manga is very hard work and time consuming? I highly doubt most of the authors are just going to waste months or even just hours of their time doing things that won't get them paid.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I feel the same with Magi, none of the characters look arabian, the style doesn't fit for something that takes place in the 1001 universe or that takes inspiration from it.
> 
> By the way, besides Reborn!, Naruto, One Piece, Bleach and Hunter X Hunter what other battle mangas are in shonen jump right now?



Toriko, Kurogane, Beezlebub, Gintama, and Medaka Box.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 6, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Okay... But do you not realize that writing and drawing manga is very hard work and time consuming? I highly doubt most of the authors are just going to waste months or even just hours of their time doing things that won't get them paid.



well depends on there contract with the company, besides the author could easily sum up his plans for the future story of a series compared to write it all.

The company could then learn if it's worth re releasing the series if the fans found the future storyline to be interesting enough


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 7, 2012)

Whero do you guys see all that information about Shonen Jump and its mangas? And is there any news of new mangas going to the magazine in the upcoming weeks?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Whero do you guys see all that information about Shonen Jump and its mangas? And is there any news of new mangas going to the magazine in the upcoming weeks?



mangahelpers otaku shoten is one.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 7, 2012)

> * Note - Issue #42 will be released two days earlier than usual, expect TOC and chapters to be released one-two days earlier next week.


Source


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been reading Takamahagara but it hasn't been anything special until now, well, the latest chapter showed promise, they should give these new series some 30 chapters before deciding if they have to go. Most shonen need time to get good


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I feel the same with Magi, *none of the characters look arabian,* the style doesn't fit for something that takes place in the 1001 universe or that takes inspiration from it.
> 
> By the way, besides Reborn!, Naruto, One Piece, Bleach and Hunter X Hunter what other battle mangas are in shonen jump right now?



I didn't get you here. From what point of view? Design as in clothing and names or as races and skin color? 

Magi has Arabian themes to its characters(alibab,sinbad,alladin,and Morgiana).clothing,names,and backgrounds. 

But magi is an Asian adventure and not an Arabic one. Not all characters will look Arabic.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 10, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I didn't get you here. From what point of view? Design as in clothing and names or as races and skin color?
> 
> Magi has Arabian themes to its characters(alibab,sinbad,alladin,and Morgiana).clothing,names,and backgrounds.
> 
> *But magi is an Asian adventure and not an Arabic one. Not all characters will look Arabic*.



Yeah, well, when american comics or movies do that everybody bashes them and calls it white washing. I know it's manga but that's something that majorly turns me off the series


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 11, 2012)

Jump Issue #42 TOC
    Cross Manage (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
    Assassination Classroom
    One Piece
    Nisekoi (Center Colour)
    Naruto
    Toriko
    PSI Kusuo Saiki
    Kuroko no Basket
    Retsu!! Date-Senpai (Center Colour)
    Sket Dance
    Haikyuu!!
    Medaka Box
    Kurogane
    Gintama
    Reborn! (Center Colour)
    Beelzebub
    Bleach
    Kochikame
    Koisome Momiji
    Takamagahara

    Jump Issue #43 Information
    Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
    Center Colour: Cross Manage, Beelzebub, Koisome Momiji


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Yeah, well, when american comics or movies do that everybody bashes them and calls it white washing. I know it's manga but that's something that majorly turns me off the series



How do you feel about the Asians from the planet Vegeta? Does that rustle your jimmies?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Jump Issue #42 TOC
> Cross Manage (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
> Assassination Classroom
> One Piece
> ...



Shit! Looks like Assassination Classroom is getting really fucking popular now! And lol Takamagahara in last place yet again, looks like there's no doubt it's going to be cancelled any week now. And good riddance, one of the worst new jump series to start in a long ass fucking time. I couldn't even get through the first 2 chapters.


----------



## 8 (Sep 11, 2012)

assclass ranked first? :amazed


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Shit! Looks like Assassination Classroom is getting really fucking popular now! And lol Takamagahara in last place yet again, looks like there's no doubt it's going to be cancelled any week now. And good riddance, one of the worst new jump series to start in a long ass fucking time. I couldn't even get through the first 2 chapters.





8 said:


> assclass ranked first? :amazed



You mad, bro? 

I?m happy it ranks so well, even if it?s better ranked than OP *lol
I really like that manga, great to see it faring so well


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 11, 2012)

Nensense said:


> How do you feel about the Asians from the planet Vegeta? Does that rustle your jimmies?



What does that have to do? Is there a rule that says aliens that look human have to be white? The Sayans are probably all asians, that's different from taking arabian characters and making them all asians. If people are going to complain about one side of white washing then it's only fair that they also talk about when japanese or others do this.

I'm not saying the story is bad, just that the designs are something that really turns me off the manga, i talked to some friends and i'm not the only one.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2012)

Most of the manga I follow are doing good right now, well except for Beelzebub then.

While I find that the best manga out of the entire magazine.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> You mad, bro?
> 
> I?m happy it ranks so well, even if it?s better ranked than OP *lol
> I really like that manga, great to see it faring so well



Not mad at all, actually really love the series so I'm happy it's doing well, just surprised because it hasn't become a battle manga yet.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

Nensense said:


> It was a definite clone (which is why it was cancelled) but I still got some enjoyment out of it. Probably just because I was desperate for more HxH though with all the hiatuses haha.



I read the first chapters but it wasn't very good, even though i was also desperate for more HxH kind of stories, however i found more of that kind of enjoyment while reading Toriko.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Not mad at all, actually really love the series so I'm happy it's doing well, just surprised because it hasn't become a battle manga yet.



Well, it?s an Assassination manga


----------



## 8 (Sep 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> You mad, bro?
> 
> I?m happy it ranks so well, even if it?s better ranked than OP *lol
> I really like that manga, great to see it faring so well


nah. i don't mind assclass doing well in the poll. just surprised. i think gintama an beelzebub are much better gag manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2012)

8 said:


> nah. i don't mind assclass doing well in the poll. just surprised. i think gintama an beelzebub are much better gag manga.



Can?t tell, since I don?t read those two. Why are you callingit "assclass", anyway? xD


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Why are you callingit "assclass", anyway? xD



Probably because he thinks its ass.

REALLY surprised the series is that popular as well. I read two chapters. Its a nice idea, I guess but to beat out all the others...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 12, 2012)

dat assclass


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 12, 2012)

8 said:


> nah. i don't mind assclass doing well in the poll. just surprised. i think gintama an beelzebub are much better gag manga.



Not really fair to compare it to gintama and Beelzebub it just started. This year right?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Probably because he thinks its ass.
> 
> REALLY surprised the series is that popular as well. I read two chapters. Its a nice idea, I guess but to beat out all the others...



Well, the concept is pretty new. Okay, not THAT new, since we already had Negima and other school based mangas where they fought and so on...

But this manga is pretty unique, and I hope it won?t degenerate into the usual battle manga.


----------



## 8 (Sep 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Can?t tell, since I don?t read those two. Why are you callingit "assclass", anyway? xD





Furious George said:


> Probably because he thinks its ass.
> 
> REALLY surprised the series is that popular as well. I read two chapters. Its a nice idea, I guess but to beat out all the others...





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not really fair to compare it to gintama and Beelzebub it just started. This year right?



no i don't think its ass. just too lazy to type out the whole title. i've read all the chapters and its entertaining. but also i think the two best gag series ever are already running in jump. gintama and beelzebub both deserve a nobel prize. they never disappoint me.

so its a bit weird to see beelzebub in the bottom 5 and gintama just one spot ahead. while assclass ranks first.

but i guess Donquixote is right. its not fair yet to compare it to the already established series.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 12, 2012)

8 said:


> no i don't think its ass. just too lazy to type out the whole title. i've read all the chapters and its entertaining. but also i think the two best gag series ever are already running in jump. *gintama and beelzebub both deserve a nobel prize. they never disappoint me.*
> 
> so its a bit weird to see beelzebub in the bottom 5 and gintama just one spot ahead. while assclass ranks first.
> 
> but i guess Donquixote is right. its not fair yet to compare it to the already established series.



There are better ones, which are also older, Koshikame and Urusei Yatsura are some of my favourites


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 12, 2012)

8 said:


> the two best gag series ever are already running in jump. gintama and beelzebub both deserve a nobel prize. they never disappoint me.



This outburst has been deemed unnecessary as you are already aware of the pimp cat.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's all about the manga and anime of Urusei Yatsura:


The anime is more episodic and while it can be funnier many times the characters don't really grow as they did in the manga, and since the anime ended before the manga they had to end the story with an OVA.

From the summary it's also easy to see where To-Love-Ru got the concept, but because it was written by a woman there's a lot less fan service.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2012)

Didn't like Urusei Yatsura much, dropped it after 2-3 volumes. Gintama (as well as Sket Dance) is much better in my opinion. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 19, 2012)

Jump Issue #43 TOC :
Haikyuu!! (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Naruto
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Cross Manage (Color Page, 25 pg.)
Kuroko no Basket
Retsu!! Date Senpai
Beelzebub (Color Page)
Toriko
Nisekoi
Medaka
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Reborn!
Bleach
Koisome Momiji (Color Page)
Kurogane
Alien & I (One Shot)
Takamagahara

Gintama (Absent)

Jump Issue #44 Information
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Haikyuu!!, Chousoku Henkei Jaipur Rosetta (One Shot, 30 pg.)
Absent: One Piece


----------



## Badalight (Sep 19, 2012)

Toriko in the middle of the pack? What is this madness.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 19, 2012)

: datassclass


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 19, 2012)

> Naruto
> One Piece


lol:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Jump Issue #43 TOC :
> Haikyuu!! (Cover & Lead Color Page)
> Naruto
> *One Piece
> ...



wut?@thebolded

Also Bleach has been doing fucking terrible in the ratings, I wonder if it might even end up getting cancelled if it keeps going the way it's going lol. Also once again Takamagahara in last place lol, what a shitty series, can't believe they didn't just cancel it right off the bat.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 19, 2012)

Nensense said:


> wut?@thebolded
> 
> Also Bleach has been doing fucking terrible in the ratings, I wonder if it might even* end up getting cancelled if it keeps going the way it's going *lol. Also once again Takamagahara in last place lol, what a shitty series, can't believe they didn't just cancel it right off the bat.



Won?t happen, it?s still selling pretty good.
And I don?t get those Japanese, this arc is actually pretty good. Can?t fathom how they could have liked the Fullbring arc better....(but then again, I can?t remember what ratings it had then).

And Naruto being ranked of OP...well yeah, shit happens


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2012)

bleach has been good better then the past years expected it to be better. wonder why people have ranked it low. also Assassination Classroom has been doing good i have to catch up i only have read the first couple chapters.


----------



## Forces (Sep 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> wut?@thebolded
> 
> Also Bleach has been doing fucking terrible in the ratings, I wonder if it might even end up getting cancelled if it keeps going the way it's going lol. Also once again Takamagahara in last place lol, what a shitty series, can't believe they didn't just cancel it right off the bat.



Absent in the next issue


----------



## Delicious (Sep 26, 2012)

Jump Issue #44 TOC
Toriko (Lead CP)
Kuroko no Basket
Naruto
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Gintama
Medaka Box
Cross Manage (Extra Pages)
Chousoku Henkei Gyro Zetter (Center Colour, Oneshot)
Retsu! Date-Senpai
Bleach
Haikyuu (Center Colour)
Nisekoi
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Reborn!
Beelzebub
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara

Absent: One Piece

Jump Issue #45 Information
Lead CP/Cover: Naruto
Center Colour: Medaka Box, Jojo's Bizzare Adventure Oneshot
+ Nisekoi Special Poster

* Please remember that Issue #45 will be out earlier than usual next week!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Jump Issue #44 TOC
> Toriko (Lead CP)
> Kuroko no Basket
> Naruto
> ...



Do we know why exactly One Piece was absent this week?

Also lol @Takamagahara being in last place YET AGAIN. I mean holy shit, this has to be one of the worst debuts for a new series ever in Jump! Totally deserves it though, such a shitty series. I kind of wish Sensei No Bulge kept going though, it's sad because while it was generic it had some potential.


----------



## 8 (Sep 26, 2012)

i don't think takamagahara is that bad. after a few chapters it get a bit more entertaining. but when it get canceled i wont miss it either.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 27, 2012)

Takamagahara is not even bad 

He's just mad cause Bulge got axed


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 27, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2012)

dat medaka box
dat assclass


----------



## Stajyun (Sep 27, 2012)

Takamagahara was getting good, to bad it's getting cancel next 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 2, 2012)

Jump Issue #45 TOC
Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Nisekoi
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Medaka Box (Center Colour)
Toriko
Kuroko no Basket
Retsu!! Date-Senpai
Bleach
Jojo's Bizzare Adventure (Center Colour, Oneshot)
Gintama
Haikyuu!!
Cross Manage
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Kurogane
Reborn!
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara

Jump Issue #46 Information
Lead CP/Cover: PSI Kusuo Saiki
Center Colour: Kurogane (First Year Anniversary, Character Popularity Poll), Bleach
Oneshot: Renai Ginga Ku Ishikawasou


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 2, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Jojo's Bizzare Adventure (Center Colour, Oneshot)



Wait, what? What is this Jojo one-shot, where can I find it?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Stajyun said:


> Takamagahara was getting good, to bad it's getting cancel next 2 or 3 weeks.



Them kids can't handle Vampire Hulk or the squirrel turning into a gun.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t_nk2keP-8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Jump Issue #45 TOC
> Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
> One Piece
> Nisekoi
> ...



Anyone know where we can find the JoJo and that One Shot?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2012)

Nensense said:


> [YOUTUBE]t_nk2keP-8Y[/YOUTUBE]



This you, Nensense?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2012)

Kirito said:


> This you, Nensense?



...Yes... I have some other videos as well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 5, 2012)

Nensense said:


> [YOUTUBE]t_nk2keP-8Y[/YOUTUBE]


oh great, I thought you're just a retard, it turns out I've been negging a 10 y.o all this time


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> oh great, I thought you're just a retard, it turns out I've been negging a 10 y.o all this time



I'm 19 bro.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok, can someone explain why the hell Beelzebub is so damn low?


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 6, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Ok, can someone explain why the hell Beelzebub is so damn low?



This chapter....


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 6, 2012)

Nensense said:


> [YOUTUBE]t_nk2keP-8Y[/YOUTUBE]



It has like 12 chapters. What is this guy doing?

Its not even bad

What the fuck?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> oh great, I thought you're just a retard, it turns out I've been negging a 10 y.o all this time


You have yet to see his masterpiece 
[YOUTUBE]OQb2AbGubZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 6, 2012)

Posting it here as well. It's a list of manga and comics sold in France in 2011. France, together with US, has the biggest manga industry outside of Japan.

[/IMG][/SPOILER]

Looking at this... with only 117,000 copies sold for the highest ranked volume on the list, Naruto's sales in France are pathetic. The same is probably for US's sales, and probably even less because I remember that both France and US's sales in manga declined over the years (see here Naruto's sales graph in France).

Only shows that the rest of the world cannot compete Japan's manga industry.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know what to think about that list.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Oct 6, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I don't know what to think about that list.



The only thing I thought was that I need to check out "XIII."


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 10, 2012)

46

*PSI Saiki Kusuo*
One Piece
Toriko
*Bleach (C)*
Assassination Classroom
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
Beelzebub
*Renai Ginga-ku (Love Galaxy section) (C) 47P*
HQ
*Kurogane (C)*
SKet Dance
Nisekoi
Date-senpai
Cross Manage
Gintama
Kochikame
Reborn
Medaka Box
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara

47
One Piece Cover, C
C Kuroko, Beelzebub


----------



## Kirito (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 10, 2012)

PSI Kusuo Saiki is great:





Glad that it is consistently in upper half of ratings.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, PSI is consistently funny using deadpan humor.


----------



## hisoga (Oct 10, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow I knew One Piece was extremely popular but to out sell 2-8 combined is huge.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 11, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Does anyone know what this means?



According to Aohige Apforums



			
				Aohige_AP said:
			
		

> It's ranking authors on most copies of manga sold since 2010.
> 
> Rank	Author	*Sex/Age*	- Primary Manga	- *Copies*
> 1	Oda Eiichiro - *M/36*  - One Piece	- *54.85 million*
> ...


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 11, 2012)

Nensense said:


> [YOUTUBE]t_nk2keP-8Y[/YOUTUBE]



eehhh.......


This guy is going to far.

The series suffers from being overly generic and seems like an honest first try from the writer, I don't know if it is the first try but I would not doubt it. The main character wanting to be a mangaka just seems like something someone just starting out would do.

What makes the series go off the wayside is the fact that it is poorly drawn. Were the drawings better I think it would deserve a chance. The fact that it is generic gives it some space to grow as the author develops as the story might as well be a blank canvas for ideas. 

The abilities the author has given characters have all been interesting to look at, from the exacto-knife killer, to the hulk, to the squirrel morphing powers. There is a certain horror vibe to the author's choices in abilities which if cultivated in the right direction could lead to a very interesting manga just on that alone.

I think writers for shounen jump have to start big and show why their series stands out from the rest within the first chapter. For some reason the editors gave the go ahead on this series which is still at a developmental stage. We should not bash this author so harshly.

Kubo is a horrible writer because he is writing hotrible schlock. I swear his method of writing must involve him doodling random things and then trying to figure out how to put them into his latest chapters without thought of the previous work. This is not comparable to Takamagahara's writer who is simply writing a very basic series. Kishi's short comings come from the fact that he appears to have lost the inspiration he must have had when he first started his series. The work seems rushed and empty, as though he no longer has time to properly plan out the series.

Again, takamagahara probably wouldn't be getting the abuse it has if the quality of art were better.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 11, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> 46
> 
> *PSI Saiki Kusuo*
> *One Piece
> ...



...............


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 12, 2012)

Rise, my Beelzebub, Rise!


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2012)

All this talk about how Takamagahara sucks is making me more eager to actually read it and see if it's _that_ bad 
Anhoo, glad Assclass is up there at the top


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 16, 2012)

Takamahagara is getting cancelled soon, who cares.
Is any of the other new series worth reading?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 16, 2012)

> It's ranking authors on most copies of manga sold since 2010.
> 
> Rank	Author	Sex/Age	- Primary Manga	- Copies
> 1	Oda Eiichiro - M/36 - One Piece	- 54.85 million
> ...



wow, didn't expect fairy tail to be above bleach....


----------



## Danchou (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm guessing more Fairy Tail volumes were released. I think a Bleach volume still outsells a Fairy Tail volume.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 16, 2012)

There are more Bleach volumes, unfortunatelly they prefer Fairy Tail, i grant it that Bleach has been mediocre for the past years but Fairy Tail as a whole is mediocre, unlike the many of the shonen series FT doesn't have originality or any moment of brilliance going for it.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 17, 2012)

47

One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Toriko 
Kuroko no Basket (C)
Naruto
PSI Saiki Kusuo
Sket Dance
Nisekoi
Jukin Kitan Miyaura-san (45p one shot) (C)
Bleach
Beelzebub (C)
Cross Manage
HQ!
Date Senpai
Kochikame
Gintama
Reborn
Medaka
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara

48
Assassination Classroom
C Reborn, Rokkou Tokka 47p


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn Assassination Classroom is doing ridiculously well. Normally people would wonder why but when Nisekoi does as well as it does (being the definition of cliche shounen love sory's), I'm just glad something I reasonably like isn't going to get cancelled anytime soon.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2012)

Koisome Momiji is the better romance though. The MC actually THINKS.


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2012)

Assclass and Kurobas


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 17, 2012)

How come Takamagahara isn't cancelled yet? If I remember right, Sensei no buldge was on its way out long before....


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 17, 2012)

Psi Factor said:


> How come Takamagahara isn't cancelled yet? If I remember right, Sensei no buldge was on its way out long before....



 It is cancelled, its on its final chapters.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 24, 2012)

so what about this issue ?


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 24, 2012)

Jump #48 (29/10) :
Assassination Classroom (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Naruto
One Piece
Toriko
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Reborn! (Color Page)
Beelzebub
Kuroko no Basket
Hq!!
Bleach
Rokkou Tokka (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)
Nisekoi
Sket Dance
Gintama
Cross Manage
Kochikame
Retsu!! Date Senpai (First Rank)
Medaka Box
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara

#49:
Lead CP: Nisekoi
CP: Medaka Box, Hq!!


----------



## hussamb (Oct 24, 2012)

so reborn is not ended yet!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 24, 2012)

Reborn's been runing for quite some time, but i never heard much about it, is it any good? A shonen manga about the mafia with characters that have special powers reminds me of the Yorknew arc in Hunter X Hunter, which i loved, does Reborn follow a similar atmosphere?


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 24, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Reborn's been runing for quite some time, but i never heard much about it, is it any good? A shonen manga about the mafia with characters that have special powers reminds me of the Yorknew arc in Hunter X Hunter, which i loved, does Reborn follow a similar atmosphere?



No... The mafia are *almost* non existent in this manga.
It's still a good manga the first 40-ish? chapters are gag/slice of life material then it transfers into proper arcs. 

Be warned though, prepare for infinite new powers which last about 20 chapters until a new one is unlocked and instantly never seen in the manga again.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, I want to know how these rankings work. The one that has been ranked is based on the latest chapter or the previous ones? I have been tracking this thread for a while. Man, that manga in last place stays last. Feel bad. I should check the manga to see what's up. Anyway, please help. Thanks.


----------



## 8 (Oct 24, 2012)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Hey, I want to know how these rankings work. The one that has been ranked is based on the latest chapter or the previous ones? I have been tracking this thread for a while. Man, that manga in last place stays last. Feel bad. I should check the manga to see what's up. Anyway, please help. Thanks.


the rankings are based on 8 issues ago. for example naruto chapter 607 is released this week, then its ranking are probably based on chapter 599. that would be the chapter where tobi was revealed to be uchiha obito.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 24, 2012)

8 said:


> the rankings are based on 8 issues ago. for example naruto chapter 607 is released this week, then its ranking are probably based on chapter 599. that would be the chapter where tobi was revealed to be uchiha obito.



Oh ok, thank you.

I can clearly see why it's so high. So if the manga gets a color page/cover, does ranking still matters to it or it has different criteria?


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 25, 2012)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Oh ok, thank you.
> 
> I can clearly see why it's so high. So if the manga gets a color page/cover, does ranking still matters to it or it has different criteria?



mangas with colour pages get excluded from rankings that week


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 25, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> mangas with colour pages get excluded from rankings that week



Ok, thank you. Well, I'll be checking this out more often.


----------



## 8 (Oct 25, 2012)

one piece had a huge boost since january 2011. could it be the timeskip?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 25, 2012)

Question here, what's worldwide the most watched anime? Can it be know or? 

I always thought it was Dragonboll and then Naruto cause of it's huge fanbases and websites at Europe and US but I'm not sure...

Talking about anime, not manga.

And what brings the most money, anime of manga?

Thx.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 30, 2012)

i just heared the reborn is ended. any confirmation here?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes its going to end on 12 November
Used to can't live without it, now want it to die
Our lovehate relationship will come a end farewell


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 30, 2012)

49

Nisekoi 
Toriko
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Beelzebub
Kuroko no Basket
HQ! (C)
PSI Saiki Kusuo
Gintama
Reborn
Kochikame
Medaka (C)
Sket Dance
Bleach
Mecha-pen sense (C) 24P
Kurogane
Cross Manage
Date-Senpai
Koisome Momiji
Takamagahara (END)

50
Cover & LC Hungry Joker 54P (by Yuuki Tabata)
C Kuroko, Reborn

51
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san (by Masahiro Hirakata)

52
Shokugeki no Soma (art by Shun Saeki, Story by Yuuto Tsukuda)


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 30, 2012)

Bleach has been pretty damned entertaining these past few chapters.. Japan children hold grudges.


----------



## 8 (Oct 30, 2012)

beelzebub in the top 5 where it belongs. dat furuichi arc. 

and takamagahara already ended. it ranked dead last every single damn week.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 30, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> Takamagahara (END)[/FONT]


It got cancelled? Gee, I didn't see that coming!

Also Hungry Joker is starting up serialization? Could be interesting, the one shot was okay and a bit generic and I didn't like the art that much but it was a interesting concept.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 30, 2012)

Hm, the rank seems good. No surprise about Takamagahara. I wonder how it got green-lighted if the editors know (maybe not) that the manga won't do well. Bleach needs to catch up. We'll see the latest development will cause any interests.



Mei Lin said:


> Yes its going to end on 12 November
> Used to can't live without it, now want it to die
> Our lovehate relationship will come a end farewell



Didn't know it was going to end. I guess that explains the recent events.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 30, 2012)

Dat top 5. Great to say Kuroko and Beelzebub doing good for a change.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 6, 2012)

Jump 50 (12/11):
Hungry Joker (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.)
?
?
?
?
Retsu!!! Date Senpai
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Cross Manage
Kurogane
Koisome Momoji

#51:
Cover & Lead CP: Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san (New Series)
CP: Bleach, Hungry Joker, PSI Kusuo Saiki


----------



## Buckbeard (Nov 6, 2012)

Bleach above Nisekoi?


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 6, 2012)

It seems that the  ToC, save the Bottom 5 and Date! is not the right one. It'll be a while before that's corrected though. Sorry guys.

However, Bleach above Nisekoi seemed like a bit of a shocker huh ?


----------



## Buckbeard (Nov 6, 2012)

Not the right one? A bloody pity - I like it when Bleach's above Nisekoi, honestly


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, Nisekoi has been suffering a bit recently due to certain chapters focused on a character that hasn't been well received by the Japanese so you just might get your wish in the end.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 6, 2012)

loved hungry joker's one shot, hopefully the actual series last long enough to gain a fanbase.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2012)

Jump Issue #50 TOC
Hungry Joker (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Nisekoi
Retsu!! Date-Senpai
Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
Naruto
Toriko
Sket Dance
Haikyuu!!
Reborn! (END, Center Colour, Special Poster)
Beelzebub
Gintama
Bleach
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Cross Manage
Kurogane
Koisome Momiji

Jump Issue #51 Information
New Series/Lead CP/Cover: Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Center Colour: Hungry Joker, PSI Kusuo Saiki, Beelzebub
Absent: One Piece
Special Poster: PSI Kusuo Saiki

Reborn volume 41 will be released December 4th, and the final volume 42 will be released in March


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2012)

Woah. Reborn did finally end. Time to picked it up for the sake of completing it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

Is Reborn cancelled? That chapter didn't look like a planned ending at all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 7, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Is Reborn cancelled? That chapter didn't look like a planned ending at all.



Most evidence points to yes. It was near the bottom of the rankngs for quite a while now and was the easiest to cut for new series.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2012)

I just learned about Nisekoi. How is a romantic comedy manga topping the ranks of a Shonen magazine?


----------



## Koori (Nov 7, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I just learned about Nisekoi. How is a romantic comedy manga topping the ranks of a Shonen magazine?



Read the latest chapter released and you'll understand why


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2012)

Koori said:


> Read the latest chapter released and you'll understand why



I read it. Meh.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Nov 7, 2012)

So Reborn got cancelled or at least seems like that. That's the only option I see. Otherwise, it's horrible if it's the real deal from the start. I mean it was anticlimatic.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2012)

Welp, looks like I may have to take a look at this AC. It's not only topping the ranks, it's selling pretty damn good as well.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 7, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I just learned about Nisekoi. How is a romantic comedy manga topping the ranks of a Shonen magazine?



Because SJ is saturated with battle manga, meaning the votes for them are spread incredibly thin. Any manga that strays from that is going to get a good handful of votes just for being different.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont think Reborn was cacelled despite the Low rankings it had Very Good sales(350k-450k) so that Alone makes it Inmune to getting cancelled just like Nura(150-250k and was at the bottom every week since 2010) wich Turned Mohntly due to the author wanting to raise his Newborn Baby.

wich means that it was the authors desicion to Reborn this way and even Admiting that Suna has not grown at all has a Character.


----------



## hussamb (Nov 8, 2012)

any if about Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2012)

If anyone is interested, here's the summary for the first chapter of Hungry Joker:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Police find a glowing dead body in a building and call the scientist (protagonist)

The protagonist and heroine are introduced in the next couple of pages. The heroine is called "Torii Ooji", but the protagonist has a habit of calling her "Yamada" because he just doesn't care what her name is.

They leave for where the body is. The main character is then introduced as a mysterious genius boy scientist named Haiji. We are also shown a glimpse of an apple being researched in his laboratory.

They arrive and Haiji sees the body and is fascinated with it.

They take the body and return. But before doing so Haiji calls a mysterious old man asking for money for his research.

Bad guy? appears overlooking the city

Two main characters conduct surgery on the dead body.

We then learn about Haiji's past and that he doesn't remember anything about himself, his family or anything, with the exception of glowing corpses and the apple since 6 years ago.

Flashback scene of Haiji as a standing in a pile of glowing corpses. He sees an apple that has a bite taken out of it.

Torii doesn't believe in him, saying that it must have just been a dream because it couldn't be the same apple as it would have already rotted. Haiji uses a lasers on the apple and it regenerates.

Bad guy outside the building does something with his fingers .

The girl thinks it might be the apple that fell on Isaac Newton.

Haiji explains that from his research, he has learned that Newton actually drank the juice of apple and that was how he came up with his law of gravity.

The corpse has turned into a monster thingy and it attacks as they're talking.

Haiji is absolutely fascinated with the monster and knows that somebody from the outside interferring caused it to become like that.

The monster attacks and destroyed the building. Smock clears and the heroine sees Heiji pinned to a shattered peice of wall with a metal pipe in his chest.

Haiji is dieing and asks Torii for the apple. She trips with it and it falls towards Heiji. He grabs it.

He takes a bite out of it not knowing what will happen and puts his surgery mask on.

The monster is hit by rubble and Haiji is floating in the air upside down. His pupils have changed and they have the marking of the apple in them.

Haiji fights the monster using gravity like attacks. He eventually slices it in half.

The bad guy? that made the monster has a smile on his face as he watched the situation further away from the scene.

The last page shows a mysterious old man saying that finally, another Eureka? has awakened and that he is expecting great things of him as he looks at a bunch of monitors with Haiji projected in them.

The old man is the same one that Haiji asked to burrow money from on the phone at the start. We don't see the old man's face, but just the chin and his fingers with a lot of jewelry on them.

Case-1 END


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Because SJ is saturated with battle manga, meaning the votes for them are spread incredibly thin. Any manga that strays from that is going to get a good handful of votes just for being different.



Neh it's obviously not that, there's plenty of rom com's in shounen jump that got cancelled fairly quickly even recently, hell the current bottom is a rom com, Medaka box started off as a Rom com and got terrible rankings. There's something about Nisekoi in particularly as the reason why it's popular. The issue it's about as generic and cliche as romcom's go, I don't see it I just don't.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 9, 2012)

@Edward Newgate


*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter one's summary isn't exactly what i was expecting. it was much more interesting when haiji had to consume overdive blood to live another 24 hours, this seems more generic with the apple/fruit giving him powers (kinda like one piece DF if you ask me).

one good sign is that haiji isn't a dumb ass like most shonen leads, he knows his shit 




@Nensense.

chapter probably be out soon.


----------



## NarFan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hungry joker first chapter here


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2012)

WSJ release dates for upcoming issues.

51 will be out on 19/11
52 on 26/11
1 on 3/12
2 on 10/12
3 on 17/12
4/5 (double) on 22/12
6/7 (double) on 4/1
8 on 21/1


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 13, 2012)

Issue 51:
Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
Toriko
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (CP)
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi
Hungry Joker (CP)
Sket Dance
Haikyuu!!
Beelzebub (CP)
Bleach
Gintama
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Kurogane
Medaka Box
Retsu!!! Date Senpai
Cross・Manage
Koisome Momiji (End)

One Piece (Absent)

Issue 52:
Cover, Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma (New Series)
CP: Bleach, Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san
Absent: Toriko

Issue 1:
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Shokugeki no Souma


Dammit, yet another manga that caught my eye since last year was cancelled this week. Only Nisekoi is the one of that period that keeps going and Cross Manage's prospect is grim, to say the least.

At least next week's new serialization seems truly promising. I Hope Shokugeki no Souma has a long and healthy run.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Nov 14, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 14, 2012)

No... we get the chapters a week before its official release date in Japan. He magazine will be ouut in stores officially only on Monday.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 14, 2012)

> So, no chapters today? D:
> 
> </desperate mode>


We get the issue 5 days ahead of time.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Nov 14, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 14, 2012)

Are we getting the chapters normally next week too?
And why do we get chapters before the magazine is released?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Are we getting the chapters normally next week too?


Yes.



> And why do we get chapters before the magazine is released?


The comic book shops and convenience stores in Japan get them a week ahead of time. A few people like T, Kaze, and Ohana have connections/friendships with the managers/owners of these shops so they are able to get the magazine early which means early spoilers and chapters for us.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes we will get the chapters as usual until the double issues.

As for why, because the magazine is printed a week before its official release date. Some stores sell them to certain people ahead of time, that is why we get them on Wedensdays instead on the Monday of the week after.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Yes we will get the chapters as usual until the double issues.


And just so you folk are clear on what a "double issue" is. No, it does not mean two chapters or extra content. It means the *SAME* issue of Jump is released for two consecutive weeks in Japan.

To put it simply, it means they go on break and we don't get a chapter for that week.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 14, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> And just so you folk are clear on what a "double issue" is. No, it does not mean two chapters or extra content. It means the *SAME* issue of Jump is released for two consecutive weeks in Japan.
> 
> To put it simply, it means they go on break and we don't get a chapter for that week.



Damn, that "double issue" sounded way too good to be true


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2012)

Jump Issue #52 TOC
Shokugeki no Soma (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
One Piece
Nisekoi
Assassination Classroom (Center Colour)
Kuroko no Basket
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Naruto
Hungry Joker
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san (Center Colour)
Sket Dance
Haikyuu!!
Bleach (Center Colour)
Gintama
Kochikame
Kurogane
Beelzebub
Cross Manage
Medaka Box
Retsu!! Date-senpai

Absent: Toriko

Jump Issue #01 Information
Cover: Hunter x Hunter
Lead CP: Toriko
Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, PSI Kusuo Saiki, Hunter x Hunter Kurapika Oneshot (Part1, 29pg.)

Jump Issue #02 Information
End: Hunter x Hunter Kurapika Oneshot (Part 2, 34pg.)


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the ToC. I'm looking forward to Shokugeki no Soma, the raw was pretty good so I hope the serialization delivers.


----------



## ZE (Nov 20, 2012)

So we're getting a hxh chapter next week, right? Time to celebrate.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 20, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> Jump Issue #52 TOC
> Shokugeki no Soma (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
> One Piece
> Nisekoi
> ...


In the bottom 5 again good I hope it stays there I want this piece of shit manga cancelled.

Annoys me that this garbage manga is taking up a spot in SJA so hopefully it gets cancelled and gets replaced by a better manga.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 20, 2012)

^ Same for Hungry Joker


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2012)

HXH is coming back!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 20, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> End: Hunter x Hunter Kurapika Oneshot (Part 2, 34pg.)



*End: Hunter x Hunter*

No...Please tell me this is a troll...


----------



## ZE (Nov 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> *End: Hunter x Hunter*
> 
> No...Please tell me this is a troll...



End of the flashback, I guess. Not end of the series.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 20, 2012)

dat movie tie in.

wait, is the first part of the flashback out there somewhere? This is the first I ever heard of it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 20, 2012)

ZE said:


> End of the flashback, I guess. Not end of the series.




Okay good, I literally started crying when I read that...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 20, 2012)

> Kurogane
> Beelzebub
> Cross Manage
> *Medaka Box*
> Retsu!! Date-senpai



I ain't even mad anymore


----------



## Tangible (Nov 22, 2012)

Bleach is having it's best arc since Soul Society and it can't even catch Naruto which is garbage status right now : <


----------



## G (Nov 24, 2012)

Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-San seems pretty good


----------



## hussamb (Nov 24, 2012)

naruto is low !


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 24, 2012)

Tangible said:


> Bleach is having it's best arc since Soul Society and it can't even catch Naruto which is garbage status right now : <



Naruto is the only decent thing in WSJ atm...

and Bleach started to get shit once Ichigo showed up again. 5 Good chapters don't make a great arc.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 28, 2012)

Jump Issue #01 TOC
Toriko (Lead CP)
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter Oneshot (Cover, Center Colour)
Kuroko no Basket
Naruto
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour)
Bleach 
Sket Dance
Nisekoi
Hungry Joker
Shokugeki no Soma (Center Colour)
Gintama
Haikyuu!!
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Cross Manage
Retsu!! Date-senpai
Medaka Box
Kurogane

Jump Issue #02 Information
Lead CP/Cover: One Piece
Center Colour: Kuroko no Basket, Medaka Box

Jump Issue #03 Information
Lead CP/Cover: One Piece
Center Colour: Assassination Classroom

Jump Issue #04/05 Information
Lead CP: One Piece
Center Colour: Haikyuu!!

Jump Issue #06/07 Information
Center Colour: Nisekoi


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 28, 2012)

Bleach is 5th? Awesome, that was the chapter about fake Juha is fake aswell. 

3 lead colours for OP in a row.... sweet.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 28, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Naruto is the only decent thing in WSJ atm...





Freaking Cross Manage is better than it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 28, 2012)

When the hell is that Hunter X Hunter one-shot translated?


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 28, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Freaking Cross Manage is better than it.



Nah you'd say anything


----------



## Kirito (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd say anything if it were true.

But it's the only thing decent in WSJ? Come on now, _that's saying anything_.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 28, 2012)

Nah doesn't seem like the truth.

Yeah everything is pretty shit.
This week was good for all though, I mean all big 3 had a 7-9/10 chapters


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 28, 2012)

dat ass class


----------



## Kirito (Nov 28, 2012)

What doesn't constitute as shit to you anyway? Hunter Hunter? News to me. 

There are many gems even in shit like WSJ, you just haven't gotten around to reading it yet. Call me when you've read quality gag manga like Gintama and Sket Dance.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 28, 2012)

I refuse to talk quality anime advice from someone called Kirito


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 29, 2012)

Apparently there's some nutjob who is terrorizing Kuroko no Basket's mangaka, as well as other people.

According to Aohige:


> He (or she) claims it's some kind of personal grudge, seems like the terrorist knows the artist himself from college.
> The content of the threat suggests the nut is either a she, or a gay man, as it has to do with romantic involvement with a man. Probably a she. Doesn't seem like it has anything to do with the manga.





> Looks like Jump Festa 2013 location did recieve the death threats, which led to this decision.
> They're also ramping up security at the Fest this year, but haven't said they're going to cancel the fest all together. Just Kuroko suff.





> The Kuroko no Basket booth where they were going to give out of goods for DVD purchase at Jump Festa is cancelled, just to be safe.
> That nutcase who sent death threats earlier this year also sent lethal amounts of poisonous chemicals (hydrogen sulfide, lethal in gaseous form) to Kuroko events around Japan just last month, so Bandai isn't taking any chances at the Jump Fest 2013.
> They are also contemplating on canceling all other Kuroko events in the forseeable future.





> IMO the only note worthy TOC comments was by Fujimaki, saying no matter what happens, he'll continue his manga without rest. (in light of the current bullshit from death-threats to his work)


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 29, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Freaking Cross Manage is better than it.



Whats wrong with Cross Manage?

I don't like sport mangas much, nor do I like lacross, but the series is pretty good. I think the author is actually an all right writer and is doing something decent where others would have just let this fall into the harem catergory and made a living of drawing female characters.

The main character isn't as pathetic as he could easily be, and often is in this sort of series, and the main girl hasn't yet become annoying or simply become a cartoon character.

The art is also good, could easily be the best out of the new series (at least the ones I've seen).

The problem here is the author chose a difficult subject to make a series about. This isn't even a proper sports series, this is a series about a guy managing a team.I can only imagine so many things that he could do with this. What occured in chapter three was nice, hopefully we will see the main character do more stuff like that.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 30, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> I refuse to talk quality anime advice from someone called Kirito



Except we're talking about manga ... but a gateway anime fan like you wouldn't know what I'm talking about.

Woops, gotta watch my words or else he'll report me 



Stilzkin said:


> Whats wrong with Cross Manage?
> 
> I don't like sport mangas much, nor do I like lacross, but the series is pretty good. I think the author is actually an all right writer and is doing something decent where others would have just let this fall into the harem catergory and made a living of drawing female characters.
> 
> ...



You really needed to type it all out? I like Cross Manage.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Except we're talking about manga ... but a gateway anime fan like you wouldn't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Woops, gotta watch my words or else he'll report me
> 
> ...



>Bitches at somebody about shit gateway series
>His name is the character of a Sword Art Online character
Who the fuck are you to bitch at somebody for liking gateway series? I mean I agree that Naruto is complete shit and can in no way be considered good. But it's pretty ironic for you to be attacking somebody else for liking shit gateway series.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> >Bitches at somebody about shit gateway series
> >His name is the character of a Sword Art Online character
> Who the fuck are you to bitch at somebody for liking gateway series? I mean I agree that Naruto is complete shit and can in no way be considered good. But it's pretty ironic for you to be attacking somebody else for liking shit gateway series.



Who the -bleep- are you?

I got this name years before Sword Art Online even became famous. I didn't even know Kirito was SAO's protag until I read the novel since people were bitching me about reading it.

You're just mad-

Oh wait, I'm not supposed to retaliate. Someone might report me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Who the -bleep- are you?
> 
> I got this name years before Sword Art Online even became famous. I didn't even know Kirito was SAO's protag until I read the novel since people were bitching me about reading it.
> 
> ...



Ah okay, it's all good then and I agree with everything you have said so far. I just thought it was odd that you are attacking somebody elses tastes when you enjoy SAO. But since you don't everything is all good, calm your tits bro.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 30, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently there's some nutjob who is terrorizing Kuroko no Basket's mangaka, as well as other people.
> 
> According to Aohige:



I thought the culprit is doing this because he hates Kuroko no Basket, you know the usual butthurt fan, so it turns out it is for his/her personal grudge. 

Way to ruin the life of the mangaka and his fans.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

>Implying Kirito isn't from SAO 

haha


----------



## CandyCocaine (Nov 30, 2012)

ANY interesting NEW mangas? 
Except assassination classroom


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 30, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> I thought the culprit is doing this because he hates Kuroko no Basket, you know the usual butthurt fan, so it turns out it is for his/her personal grudge.
> 
> Way to ruin the life of the mangaka and his fans.


The usual butthurt fan don't send poisonous chemicals to public events


----------



## Kirito (Nov 30, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> >Implying Kirito isn't from SAO
> 
> haha



4chan was cool 6 years ago kid. Congratulations on your discovery. 



CandyCocaine said:


> ANY interesting NEW mangas?
> Except assassination classroom



Cross Manage.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd say Shokugeki no Souma as well.

But in my humble opinion, all the mangas released recently during the last 4 weeks are worth checking out. Shokugeki no Souma is the best new release  if you ask me though.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> 4chan was cool 6 years ago kid. Congratulations on your discovery.
> 
> 
> 
> Cross Manage.




4chan? cool?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Ah okay, it's all good then and I agree with everything you have said so far. I just thought it was odd that you are attacking somebody *elses tastes when you enjoy SAO*. But since you don't everything is all good, calm your tits bro.



Is Sword Art Online bad? I never watched it but it has an excelent classification on IMDB and i have a friend that has it as one of his favourites.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Is Sword Art Online bad? I never watched it but it has an excelent classification on IMDB and i have a friend that has it as one of his favourites.



First episode makes you think "hey this may even be better than Greed Island"....

The rest is basically "aaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone"


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 30, 2012)

May you guys claryfy a little with the actual plot


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

People buy an MMORPG
They go inside it
Creator is a dick, who trapped them, there's no log-out button. They must reach lvl 100 to get out
MC meets girl 1 
timeskip
MC meets girl 2
timeskip
MC meets girl 37
timeskip
Episodic storylines.
Asuna and Kirito don't have sex
time-skip
idk
idk
probably another time-skip


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 30, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> People buy an MMORPG
> They go inside it
> Creator is a dick, who trapped them, there's no log-out button. They must reach lvl 100 to get out
> MC meets girl 1
> ...



Not to mention the boss fights last a grand total of 3 minutes max.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

Or the death scenes of people I'm supposed to be sad for even though they only showed up 65 seconds ago


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

the link
They should have animated this.


----------



## ZE (Nov 30, 2012)

Isn't it taking too long to know whether or not we're getting an HXH chapter after the end of the two flashback chapters? I want to know if HxH is gonna go back to hiatus already.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> 4chan? cool?



>Implying
>Implying

That's old already.

Anyway, SAO is a self-insert story. Depends if you like it, I liked the first 2 episodes then everything went downhill from there.


----------



## Virys (Dec 5, 2012)

*Jump ToC #02*

*One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)*

Naruto
Assassination Classroom
Toriko
Nisekoi
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)*
Bleach
Shinmai Furei Kiruko-san
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Hungry Joker
*Hunter x Hunter: Kurapika Tsuiokuhen (One Shot, Part II, 34 pg.)*
*Shokugeki no Souma (23 pg.)*
Hq!!
Gintama
Beelzebub
*Medaka Box (Color Page)*
Sket Dance
Kurogane
Kochikame
Cross Manage
Retsu!! Date Senpai


*Jump issue #03:*
*Cover & Lead CP: One Piece*
*CP: Assassination Classroom, Beelzebub*


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 5, 2012)

Virys said:


> *Jump ToC #02*
> 
> *One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
> 
> ...



Bleach 5th again.  
I'm starting to have more faith in Japan.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Everything (I read) was bad this week


----------



## auem (Dec 5, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Everything (I read) was bad this week


Beelzabub to the rescue!...


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't read it >.>
What is it about?

A year ago I looked at some posters and thought that Baby-guy is some Zoro flashback  his hair was green and I wasn't caught up on either


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 5, 2012)

It's really good and super funny...read it nao (though I'm like 10 chapters behind at the moment)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 8, 2012)

Update on the Kuroko case:


> Continuing on the Kuroko blackmail case, even Comiket announced cancellation of all Kuroko related stuff.
> Over 900 doujin circles planning of releasing Kuroko related doujin and goods cancelled attending the event.
> 
> Comic Market is the biggest comic event in Japan, with over half a million attenders each festival.
> ...


----------



## Sarun (Dec 11, 2012)

*Credit to Zeromcd of MangaHelpers*

Jump Issue #3 early info
- Medaka Box is in last place
- Retsu!! Date-senpai is 9th from the bottom


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 11, 2012)

Ouch, last place for box.
Having your manga in last place must be soul destroying for a mangaka, It'd totally shatter my confidence if it was me in that position.


----------



## Koori (Dec 11, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Ouch, last place for box.
> Having your manga in last place must be soul destroying for a mangaka, It'd totally shatter my confidence if it was me in that position.



For Nisio is the opposite, he gains even more motivation.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> For Nisio is the opposite, he gains even more motivation.



Props to him, he must have a shit-ton of optimism.
If it were me I'd have a mental breakdown if I were even rumored for last.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 11, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Ouch, last place for box.
> Having your manga in last place must be soul destroying for a mangaka, It'd totally shatter my confidence if it was me in that position.


Nisio is kindah established mangaka while the manga haven't been dead bottom other 1 or 2 times long time ago. The series is also a regular Bottom 5 dwellor for a while now. The anime boost didn't happen and rather ranks have declined.

It would probably be devestating for any mangaka to drop/remain last but it is more devastating for a new mangaka to have their series remain last in WSJ.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks to Oberon from Mangahelpers

Jump #03 (17/12) :
One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Kuroko no Basket
Toriko
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Naruto
Nisekoi
Assassination Classroom (Color Page)
Shokugeki no Souma
Hq!!
Bleach
Retsu!! Date Senpai
Beelzebub (Color Page)
Hungry Joker
Sket Dance
Shinmai Furei Kiruko-san
Cross Manage
Gintama
Kurogane
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)

#04・05:
Cover & Lead CP: One Piece 
CP: Hq!!, Kuro Kuroko / Nakamura Atsushi (One Shot, 47 pg.)



Shokugeki no Soma is being placed above the other new series and just below Nisekoi. At this point the rank for the new series should still be decided according to the editors but I'd like to say this bodes well ...


----------



## Selva (Dec 12, 2012)

HXH in last spot (hiatus)? What does that even mean? O_o


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2012)

I doubt the oneshot is ranked.

The fact that it's last is probably to give the idea that the special has concluded and it's regular run is still on hiatus.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 12, 2012)

That is just a painful reminder that it is still in hiatus.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Wee all chapters were good this week 

Naruto was a 9, Bleach was an 8 (for the great mind-fuck)

HxH and OP were a 7


Shingeki no Kyojin was a 10 trololo


----------



## Impact (Dec 13, 2012)

Is HXH still on hiatus  

So he just released the special chapters and now back to the same routine?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 13, 2012)

^ this IS an actual run...at least for Togashi, one-shot or 30 chapters, it's all the same, consider this a new hiatus. Which will take about as long as this one


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 18, 2012)

Jump Double Issue #4~5 TOC
One Piece (Lead CP)
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Toriko
Nisekoi
Kuroko no Basket
Haikyuu!! (Center Colour)
Hungry Joker
Naruto
Bleach
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Kurokuroku (Oneshot, Center Colour)
Shokugeki no Soma
Beelzebub
Sket Dance
Gintama
Kochikame
Kurogane
Cross Manage
Medaka Box 
Retsu!!! Date-senpai

Jump Double Issue #6~7 Information
Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket 
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Nisekoi x Haikyuu!! 15pg. Collaboration Manga, Hyoujou Fubu (Oneshot, Author of Inumaru Dashi)


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 18, 2012)

The rankings have begun to become dynamic.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 18, 2012)

wow, it has been a very long time since the time i saw naruto this low in ranking!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm surprised Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san is doing so well already.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 18, 2012)

hussamb said:


> wow, it has been a very long time since the time i saw naruto this low in ranking!



Naruto isn't ranked as it was absent 8 weeks ago, after chapter 607.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2012)

Da Vinci magazine Book of the Year
 2012 most faved manga artists (male) voted readers

1. Oda Eiichiro
 2. Inoue Takehiko
 3. Togashi Yoshihiro
 4. Araki Hirohiko
 5. Sorachi Hideaki

1st place got more than double the votes of 2nd.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 20, 2012)

who the fuck cares ?


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to see Bleach slowly, but surely coming back in the rankings.


----------



## Impact (Dec 20, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> who the fuck cares ?



Awww someone seems to


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn... Medaka Box is doing pretty terrible in the ratings, I was going to start this up soon but I guess not now that it's likely going to get cancelled soon.


----------



## 8 (Dec 20, 2012)

^not sure if you should worry about that. medaka box has always been a bottom dweller. yet it never got canceled and already passed 175 chapters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2012)

The Wanderer said:


> Kurokuroku (Oneshot, Center Colour)



So do we know anything or have Raw's been released for this yet?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2012)

So which series ended up winning this years Golden Future Cup?

Also, I posted the Raw for Kurokuroku here


----------



## Sarun (Dec 26, 2012)

_By Zeromcd of MangaHelpers:_

*Jump Double Issue #6-7 Bottom 5*
?????
?????
Medaka Box
?????
Retsu!!! Date-senpai


----------



## Virys (Dec 27, 2012)

*Jump ToC #6-7*


*Cover: One Piece, Naruto, Toriko, Kuroko no Basket, Assassination Classroom, Kochikame*
*Kuroko no Basket (Lead CP, Full Colour)*

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Assassination Classroom
*Nisekyuu!! (Center Colour, Collaboration Manga 15pg.)*
4. Toriko
5. Haikyuu!!
*Nisekoi (Center Colour)*
6. Gintama
7. PSI Kusuo Saiki
8. Bleach
9. Sket Dance
*Hyoujou Fupu (Center Colour, Oneshot)*
10. Shokugeki no Soma
11. Beelzebub
12. Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
13. Hungry Joker (First chapter ranking)
14. Kochikame
15. Kurogane
16. Medaka Box
17. Cross Manage
18. Retsu!!! Date-senpai

*Jump Issue #8 Information*
*Lead CP: Naruto*
*Center Colour: Bleach, Aruberi to Aware na Akumatsuki (Author of AKABOSHI, Oneshot 47pg.)*


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto is high up again in the ranking,nice!


----------



## Idol (Dec 27, 2012)

Jump 08, Naruto with Lead color and bleach with color page... i think!
someone can translate it?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 27, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> it's a really good gag manga



Better than Beelzebub?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2012)

Please someone answer this question. 

I love Beezelbub, and if AS is better I found a new series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Better than Beelzebub?





B Rabbit said:


> Please someone answer this question.
> 
> I love Beelzebub, and if AS is better I found a new series.



Well they are two different things, Beelzebub is more of a fighting gag manga, and AssClass is more of a bizarre slice of life gag manga. AssClass is amazing though. It's by the guy who made Neuro.

I personally wasn't able to get into Beelzebub though. Read the first 10 chapters and just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 27, 2012)

Bleach moving on up!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2012)

Virys said:


> *Jump ToC #6-7*
> 
> 
> *Cover: One Piece, Naruto, Toriko, Kuroko no Basket, Assassination Classroom, Kochikame*
> ...



Here what I think will be the next cancellations in order
Retsu!!! Date-senpai
Cross Manage
Hungry Joker
Kurogane
Medaka Box

Restu!! and Cross Manage have been in the bottom for a while, Hungry Joker is just a bad series and judging by it's first chapter ranking it won't be around long, Kurogane is always low in the ranking so it won't be long before it gets axed, and Medaka Box is always in the bottom, and isn't selling well enough anymore for that to an excuse to dodge cancellation.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2012)

I have to honestly say. 

I'm enjoying Bleach.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _translation_ 





			
				Eru13 said:
			
		

> One Piece
> Jump Mascot: I'm your big brother, Chopper.
> Chopper: Eh!!? I...Had a nii-san......!?
> Luffy: What's today's dinner, Sanji?
> ...


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year congratulation from WSJ:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Virys (Jan 16, 2013)

*Jump ToC #08*

*Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page)*

1. One Piece
2. Assassination Classroom
3. Kuroko no Basket
4. Toriko
5. Shokugeki no Souma
*Bleach (Color Page)*
6. Sket Dance
7. Nisekoi
8. Hq!!
9. PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Aruberi to Aware na Akumatsuki / Yōichi Amano (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
10. Gintama
11. Hungry Joker
12. Retsu!! Date Senpai
13. Beelzebub
14. *Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san (First Rank)*
15. Kochikame
16. Medaka Box
17. Cross Manage
18. Kurogane


*Jump #09:*
*Cover & Lead CP: Toriko*
*CP: Nisekoi, Hq!!*
*First Rank: Shokugeki no Souma*


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad that Shokugeki no Souma is doing good.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 16, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma is unranked so it should be:

*Jump ToC #08*

*Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
1. One Piece
2. Assassination Classroom
3. Kuroko no Basket
4. Toriko
Shokugeki no Souma
*Bleach (Color Page)*
5. Sket Dance
6. Nisekoi
7. Hq!!
8. PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Aruberi to Aware na Akumatsuki / Yōichi Amano (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
9. Gintama
10. Hungry Joker
11. Retsu!! Date Senpai
12. Beelzebub
13. *Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san (First Rank)*
14. Kochikame
15. Medaka Box
16. Cross Manage
17. Kurogane

Hiatus - Hunter x Hunter

*Jump #09:*
*Cover & Lead CP: Toriko*
*CP: Nisekoi, Hq!!*
*First Rank: Shokugeki no Souma*

_Credit:
Source: Mangahelpers
User: Oberon_


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 22, 2013)

Credits to Zeromcd from Mangahelpers

Jump Issue #09 TOC
Toriko (Cover, Lead CP, Movie Announcement)
Naruto
One Piece
Shokugeki no Souma (First Ranking)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Kuroko no Basket
Assassination Classroom
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san 
Haikyuu!! (Center Colour)
Sket Dance
Hungry Joker
Nisekoi (Center Colour, Character popularity poll results)
Beelzebub
Cross Manage
Bleach
Gintama
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Retsu!!! Date-senpai
Kurogane (END)

Jump Issue #10 Information
Lead CP/New Series: Koi suru Edison (26pg.)
Center Colour: Shokugeki no Souma (Extra Pages), Assassination Classroom
END: Retsu!!! Date-senpai

Jump Issue #11 Information
New Series: World Trigger


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma is third place in its first ranking? I'm glad.

Its not a series I see becoming great but its decent "filler".


----------



## 8 (Jan 23, 2013)

shokugeki no souma is fun. i enjoy it most out of the newer series. nice to see it doing well. and that bore fest kurogane going out instead of cross manage is also good news.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 23, 2013)

_Source: Mangahelpers
User: Zeromcd
_
And the series that would end in next issue is Retsu!!! Date-Senpai


----------



## Sarun (Feb 1, 2013)

This topic is kindah dead.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 1, 2013)

_Source: Mangahelpers
User: Zeromcd_

*Jump Issue #10 TOC*
*Koi suru Edison (Lead CP, Cover, New Series)*
Naruto
One Piece
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Bleach
*Assassination Classroom (Center Colour)*
Kuroko no Basket
Toriko
*Shokugeki no Souma (Center Colour)*
Nisekoi
Sket Dance
Haikyuu!! 
Beelzebub
Gintama
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
*Retsu!!! Date-senpai (END)*

*Jump Issue #11 Information*
*Lead CP: World Trigger (New Series)
Center Colour: Koi suru Edison, PSI Kusuo Saiki, Nisekoi*

*Preview Page*
Jump Issue #11 will be out a day earlier than usual next week. Look forward to it!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 1, 2013)

So in regards to US Jump.

US Jump also has series from other Shueisha magazines that aren't in WSJ, and Viz also owns all series from Shogakukan. So I wonder if it's a possibility that they might add some Weekly Shonen Sunday series into the US Jump in the future. Could be cool to see Magi running along the rest of the series. Zettai Karen Children, Anagle Mole, and JS Mushibugyo would all fit in well as well.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> So in regards to US Jump.
> 
> US Jump also has series from other Shueisha magazines that aren't in WSJ, and Viz also owns all series from Shogakukan. So I wonder if it's a possibility that they might add some Weekly Shonen Sunday series into the US Jump in the future. Could be cool to see Magi running along the rest of the series. Zettai Karen Children, Anagle Mole, and JS Mushibugyo would all fit in well as well.



I would imagine that Jump would be opposed to the idea of their magazine being mixed with series that are not part of their company. Despite them being connected by the same over branching company they are different entities and companies usually keep them separate.

Viz could release a combined shonen magazine under a different name though. I don't think they are releasing the physical copies of the magazines though. Is the viz website not mixed anyway? I'm not sure how the online copy of SJ currently works. I thought you could simply subscribe to SJ which gave you freedom to read whatever chapters they had at the moment or you could permanently get a virtual copy of the chapters. In that case mixing would simply involve Viz allowing the subscription to go beyond the SJ website.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 2, 2013)

The Walking Dead's from AMC, but here in Portugal it airs on FOX.
Things change for each country, they would be better off releasing Magi and other popular shonens that aren't from Jump into their version of Shonen Jump than creating a different magazine


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2013)

*Jump Issue #11 TOC*
*World Trigger (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
*Koisuru Edison (Center Colour)*
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
Toriko
Beelzebub
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour)*
Haikyuu!!
Shokugeki no Souma
*Nisekoi (Center Colour)*
Sket Dance
Kochikame
*Mukou Mizu-kun (Oneshot)*
Hungry Joker
Medaka Box
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Cross Manage

*Absent: Bleach, Gintama*

*Jump Issue #12 Information*
*Lead CP: Haikyuu!! (First Year Anniversary & Character Popularity Poll)*
*Center Colour: Gintama, World Trigger, Kokkuri Yaai (Oneshot)*
*Absent: One Piece*

*Jump Issue #13 Information*
*Center Colour: Oneshot*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like Kiruko and Hungry Joker won't last much longer. I can easily say good riddance to Hungry Joker as it was almost as bad as Takamagahara but I did kind of like Kiruko and thought it had a bit of potential.

It's also great to see AssClass at number 1 yet again and to see Beelzebub's rank increase.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2013)

Assassination Class is really doing good, have to catch up again! And it seems Naruto got to be first again a couple of times....


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm amazed by how well Assassination Class has been doing, its not supposed to be common to see a gag manga at the top.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I'm amazed by how well Assassination Class has been doing, its not supposed to be common to see a gag manga at the top.



As long as it's good, it doesn't really bother me if it's a gag manga or not. And I know you meant this as a general observation, but would still be good if people were to think like this


----------



## Sarun (Feb 5, 2013)

Ass. Class is not straight forward gag manga.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

How is it not straight forward?

Unlike Beelzebub I would not even consider it to be a mix of genres.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Ass. Class is not straight forward gag manga.



This. I'd call it a slice of life series with gag manga elements.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 5, 2013)

I would consider mangas such as PSI Kusuo Saiki, (recently concluded) Retsu!!! Date-Senpai as examples of straight forward gag mangas in the WSJ.

I'm not sure what I would classify Ass. Class. It seems to have lot of elements.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Slice of life and gag are seen so often together that I wouldn't call it a mix of the two.

To be properly slice of life and gag mix I think it would have to be realistic in tone, or at least deal with real life issues.

I thought it was going to take that route at the beginning, with the students having issues which would be solved, but as far as I have read it isn't going in that direction.


Ass class is simply a gag manga with an on-going plot similar to One-Punch man, or rather they have some sort of destination in which the mini arcs seem to be headed.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2013)

Why is everyone overrating Ansatsu now? Remember back then Beelze was also frequenting the Top 3. Now it's middle to lower in the list. Wait at least 2 years before judging.

I think Cross Manage should move to another magazine. It just can't survive in WSJ.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Why is everyone overrating Ansatsu now? Remember back then Beelze was also frequenting the Top 3. Now it's middle to lower in the list. Wait at least 2 years before judging.
> 
> I think Cross Manage should move to another magazine. It just can't survive in WSJ.



I don't think there is any overrating going on here.

Ass class making it to first is more bizarre then Beelzebub doing so because Beelzebub has fighting manga elements in it. At the beginning of Beelzebub it felt like it would get serious at some point and simply become a comical battle manga.


I'm just basing this off from Bakuman, where, if I remember correctly, they stated that a gag manga has difficulty getting ranked at the top but is also a safe choice, with them easily settling in the middle.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Why is everyone overrating Ansatsu now? Remember back then Beelze was also frequenting the Top 3. Now it's middle to lower in the list. Wait at least 2 years before judging.
> 
> I think Cross Manage should move to another magazine. It just can't survive in WSJ.



The mangaka left a message at the end of second volume that said that he wants the series to only last a year so that it doesn't lose quality, and he doesn't care how popular it gets.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think there is any overrating going on here.
> 
> Ass class making it to first is more bizarre then Beelzebub doing so because Beelzebub has fighting manga elements in it. At the beginning of Beelzebub it felt like it would get serious at some point and simply become a comical battle manga.
> 
> ...



Bakuman also mentions that series do well in their first months of serialization, then when years pass it all goes down from there. I'd hold off on calling Ansatsu great, Toriko hasn't occupied permanently the 3rd spot in the rankings yet, and people say it's the next big thing after Naruto and Bleach end.



Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> The mangaka left a message at the end of second volume that said that he wants the series to only last a year so that it doesn't lose quality, and he doesn't care how popular it gets.



That's kinda sad.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 6, 2013)

> I'd hold off on calling Ansatsu great



No one called it great. Congratulating its ability to hit the top of the rankings and calling it a great series are two different things.


Toriko is a weird series. It gives exactly what you would expect from a shounen that will go far, has the marketing support of Jump, and yet its sales and rankings are surprisingly low for such a series.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 6, 2013)

> It gives exactly what you would expect from a shounen that will go far,



If the criteria is turning a series into an endless Michael Bay movie I'd see your point. But in a world where there are shonen that actually bother to have a robust story, deep characterization and interesting branching plots and themes Toriko just won't cut with constant big explodans and nothing else.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> If the criteria is turning a series into an endless Michael Bay movie I'd see your point. But in a world where there are shonen that actually bother to have a robust story, deep characterization and interesting branching plots and themes Toriko just won't cut with constant big explodans and nothing else.



This guy completely missed the point of Toriko.


----------



## Forces (Feb 6, 2013)

A short series is clearly the inability to think of anything else that would make it more interesting and worth continuing. Not that there's anything wrong with it, wrong is the belief that just because something's longer it's definitely dragging out and milking cash or w/e. It's milking cash in Bleach's case for example, but take a look at One Piece, ending it earlier would leave a lot of Oda's creativity out and it wouldn't be the unrivaled masterpiece it is. If a story is consistently awesome and has 5x the content (for example) of another story that is also consistently awesome in the same level, the first will most likely be better.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2013)

Kirito said:


> That's kinda sad.



Why the fuck is it sad? I think it's great that the author already has everything planned out and doesn't want it to go to shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2013)

So "After School Idol" I finally found out was the series that won last years Golden Future Cup so it will get serialized sometime this year.
If you haven't read it yet the One-Shot has actually been translated.
Chapter 66


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> If the criteria is turning a series into an endless Michael Bay movie I'd see your point. But in a world where there are shonen that actually bother to have a robust story, deep characterization and interesting branching plots and themes Toriko just won't cut with constant big explodans and nothing else.




Adventures in an interesting world, battles, and decently interesting characters.

This is shounen, the storys don't get deep, they are not supposed to, and isn't exactly what one goes in looking to find.

Toriko's story has fallen short due to the author's insistence on short arcs but it is still an interesting read and he has managed to keep a good pace.




> A short series is clearly the inability to think of anything else that would make it more interesting and worth continuing. Not that there's anything wrong with it, wrong is the belief that just because something's longer it's definitely dragging out and milking cash or w/e. It's milking cash in Bleach's case for example, but take a look at One Piece, ending it earlier would leave a lot of Oda's creativity out and it wouldn't be the unrivaled masterpiece it is. If a story is consistently awesome and has 5x the content (for example) of another story that is also consistently awesome in the same level, the first will most likely be better.




Ummm.....no.

A story can be written to be a certain length and the fact that a writer keeps to his original convictions is respectable.

Oda was mistaken about how long it would take him to reach the end of the story he had imagined. The overall idea of the shape of the story has likely not changed. Surely even after Luffy has completed his journey he could keep writing stories for OP but that would diminish the integrity of the rest of the series. After the main points have been addressed the rest is just fat (and too much fat is not good).

A good streamlined series and a good robust series are equal and both have their own pro's and con's.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2013)

People not understanding what Toriko even is.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 7, 2013)

Toriko is awesome, entertaining, and very smart. A manga about food, you have to be very creative to pull that off.

With that being said, it's overrated. It isn't the epic One Piece is, which is how fans try to sell it. Simply put, One Piece got where it is because of all the elements of it's story are great, it could be sold as a novel and still be amazing - It's smart, and intricate. Toriko couldn't; it's an amazing manga with a lot of potential, but it's hardly anything to think about as of yet.

Also how are SJ Alpha's translation in comparison to MS (I get mixed opinions on how shitty Streams translations are) and MPanda?


----------



## Sarun (Feb 7, 2013)

Toriko needs an epic (long) arc. It seems to either stagnate or level off (in terms of its popularity).


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 7, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> The mangaka left a message at the end of second volume that said that he wants the series to only last a year so that it doesn't lose quality, and he doesn't care how popular it gets.


Some misunderstandings will definitely arise from that.
The year the mangaka was referring to was the in-story year (aka. Korosensei's deadline).  We continue to not know how long the actual manga will go on for.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> Toriko is awesome, entertaining, and very smart. A manga about food, you have to be very creative to pull that off.
> 
> With that being said, it's overrated. It isn't the epic One Piece is, which is how fans try to sell it. Simply put, One Piece got where it is because of all the elements of it's story are great, it could be sold as a novel and still be amazing - It's smart, and intricate. Toriko couldn't; it's an amazing manga with a lot of potential, but it's hardly anything to think about as of yet.
> 
> Also how are SJ Alpha's translation in comparison to MS (I get mixed opinions on how shitty Streams translations are) and MPanda?



You're comparing a manga with 600 chapters to a manga with 200 chapters, first of all.

Secondly, Toriko is a parody. It's not trying to be One Piece.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Toriko will never be a good story like One Piece.
However that's not what Toriko is about.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Toriko is a parody.



I... I don't think you know what a parody is. Toriko isn't a parody, it's just a comedic battle shonen that doesn't take itself seriously at all and prides itself in being ridiculous. It doesn't poke fun at or try and humorously deconstruct any common tropes in battle shonen so therefore it's not a parody.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I... I don't think you know what a parody is. Toriko isn't a parody, it's just a comedic battle shonen that doesn't take itself seriously at all and prides itself in being ridiculous. It doesn't poke fun at or try and humorously deconstruct any common tropes in battle shonen so therefore it's not a parody.



Are you reading the same manga I am?


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 7, 2013)

> Are you reading the same manga I am?



Toriko takes itself too seriously to be a parody. It is also too novel to be one. Before anyway comes here saying that there is nothing new about it what I mean by "too novel" is that the use of tropes are not more explicit here then in any other series. 


Look at Suzuki Nakaba's works, they are often like Toriko in that they have over the top moments. I don't think anyone would say Nanatsu no Taizai is a parody. Kongou Banchou is also more of a nostalgic homage to old series then a parody.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2013)

Toriko isn't a parody.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 8, 2013)

So because the mangaka doesn't explicitly state in every chapter "hurdur this is obviously making fun of something" it's not a parody?

Wow.

Takes itself too seriously? Bros - we're talking about a manga in which they have world wars over FOOD.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Badalight said:


> So because the mangaka doesn't explicitly state in every chapter "hurdur this is obviously making fun of something" it's not a parody?
> 
> Wow.



No, its because its not making fun of anything and isn't a parody.

If you are going to argue it is you should do just that, argue for it being a parody.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> No, its because its not making fun of anything and isn't a parody.
> 
> If you are going to argue it is you should do just that, argue for it being a parody.



Gourmet mafia.

That's all.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2013)

You must not read many manga as the idea of a world revolving around one concept is not rare.

Its basically this trope:


----------



## Badalight (Feb 8, 2013)

No you're right. I don't read any manga. Toriko is to be taken super seriously just like One Punch Man.


----------



## hisoga (Feb 8, 2013)

OPM is a parody? what?

Toriko is parody of what exactly? Masterchef? Fishermen?


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Badalight said:


> No you're right. I don't read any manga. Toriko is to be taken super seriously just like One Punch Man.



Yes, because One Punch man is a good comparison to Toriko.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 8, 2013)

Badalight said:


> No you're right. I don't read any manga. Toriko is to be taken super seriously just like One Punch Man.



you may read a lot of manga, but you obviously don't understand what a parody is.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 8, 2013)

hisoga said:


> OPM is a parody? what?
> 
> Toriko is parody of what exactly? Masterchef? Fishermen?



Are you seriously trying to say One Punch Man isn't a parody?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2013)

If you don't stop fixing each other's fucking posts I'll find a few things to fix around here myself. :ignoramus


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 9, 2013)

You know what you can fix? 

Well we need a Toriko section for starters.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 9, 2013)

Was Toriko section when it won Manga of the Week decently active enough?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 9, 2013)

No, i remember making threads with simple questions that never got answered, the Hunter X Hunter anime is the one i think should get a sub-section, it's very active and when we had one for the manga and when it had one with anime of the month it was overflowing with activity


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Was Toriko section when it won Manga of the Week decently active enough?



It won't happen. The HxH AOTM section received over 1700 posts in that month and was more active than any of the anime subforums for Nardo, One Piece, or Clorox yet the mods still refuse to give us a sub-section because "it wasn't active enough". Not to mention there are lots of other currently running manga that would get a sub-section before Toriko would if we were judging it based solely on series popularity and thread activity.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 11, 2013)

Badalight said:


> You're comparing a manga with 600 chapters to a manga with 200 chapters, first of all.
> 
> Secondly, Toriko is a parody. It's not trying to be One Piece.



The first 200 chapters of One Piece had a much deeper foundation of the world and characters than Toriko if we're going by chapters alone. 

Again i'm reacting towards the hype Toriko gets. The point I made was because of how many fans sell Toriko as being as good as One Piece. More so, i'm saying that while it's entertaining and a good manga in general, it's overrated.

Also Toriko is not a parody, it clearly has it's own set of ideas and the reason it does get compared to One Piece is because they are both manga that thrive on setting of a huge world the the authors have successfully created.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 11, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> The first 200 chapters of One Piece had a much deeper foundation of the world and characters than Toriko if we're going by chapters alone.
> 
> Again i'm reacting towards the hype Toriko gets. The point I made was because of how many fans sell Toriko as being as good as One Piece. More so, i'm saying that while it's entertaining and a good manga in general, it's overrated.
> 
> Also Toriko is not a parody, it clearly has it's own set of ideas and the reason it does get compared to One Piece is because they are both manga that thrive on setting of a huge world the the authors have successfully created.



You're trying to pass off your completely subjective opinion as objective. Also, lol at calling Toriko overrated when One Piece is selling 30 million volumes a year, blowing every other manga in existence out of the water. It's a competent shounen battle manga - not the bible.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 12, 2013)

While I do prefer One Piece over Toriko,I don't really see how saying Toriko is as good as OP is ignorant. I don't agree with the opinion but it is just an opinion. If Toriko was some crappy series I could understand, but it's pretty good.
And tbh,I enjoyed the latest chapters of Toriko more than OP's.(well except for last week's chapter,dat Aokiji)


----------



## Byrd (Feb 12, 2013)

Toriko is far from being overrated and its as good as OP...


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 12, 2013)

Badalight said:


> You're trying to pass off your completely subjective opinion as objective. Also, lol at calling Toriko overrated when One Piece is selling 30 million volumes a year, blowing every other manga in existence out of the water. It's a competent shounen battle manga - not the bible.



I don't see the point you're trying to make. Sales make One Piece popular, but that doesn't mean anything. It's obvious One Piece is more popular, that's not my point.

Story wise a lot of people compare Toriko to One Piece, and while I do agree it's a good manga, people DO preach it like a new generation holy grail of a manga which makes it overrated.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 12, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> I don't see the point you're trying to make. Sales make One Piece popular, but that doesn't mean anything. It's obvious One Piece is more popular, that's not my point.
> 
> Story wise a lot of people compare Toriko to One Piece, and while I do agree it's a good manga, people DO preach it like a new generation holy grail of a manga which makes it overrated.



And people do the same with One Piece - but on an entirely different level, which would make OP much more "overrated".


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2013)

Seriously who cares, people have preferences, if you don't like something someone else likes it automatically becomes "overated", it's a circle arguement, it goes nowhere. If you guys want to compare it just seems to me more productive if you don't general conclusion type statements, that amount to it's just not that good.

Now lets get to topic at hand the fuck is Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san, and why is it rated botoom...


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Badalight said:


> And people do the same with One Piece - but on an entirely different level, which would make OP much more "overrated".



The main thing here is that OP has "proven" itself by becoming the most popular manga in Japan.

Toriko is often compared to OP, and the other HST series, but it simply isn't becoming as big as they are despite how hard Jump and the fans try to push.


So when compared to each other OP is the successful elder series and Toriko is the new comer who is all talk and no action.

I'm not talking about quality but simply about popularity and sales, as well as time the series have been around.



> Now lets get to topic at hand the fuck is Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san, and why is it rated botoom...



Its about a policewoman, she is a rookie, and I think her name is Kiruko-san....

Its here:
wisemen

Never read it before, didn't even think you could find it translated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2013)

*Jump Issue #12 TOC*
*Haikyuu!! (Cover, Lead CP, Character Popularity Poll)*
Toriko
Assassination Classroom
*World Trigger (Center Colour, 25pg.)*
Shokugeki no Souma
*Koisuru Edison*
*Kokkuri Yaai (Center Colour, Oneshot, 47pg.)*
Naruto
*Gintama (Center Colour)*
Kuroko no Basket
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Nisekoi
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Bleach
Medaka Box
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker

*Absent: One Piece*

*Jump Issue #13 Information*
*Lead CP/Cover: One Piece*
*Center Colour: Bleach, Kuroko no Basket, Glass Feet (Oneshot)                                  *


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 13, 2013)

Badalight said:


> And people do the same with One Piece - but on an entirely different level, which would make OP much more "overrated".



That's silly.

One Piece deserves the hype, I doubt you're ignorant enough for me to have to explain why. 

Also dayum bleach goes from recovery to the biggest low in a while.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2013)

Yet again happy as AssClass ranking so high. A bit surprised Toriko got first place, it clearly looks like Shokugeki no Tosh will be the only one out the 3 series it debuted with to stick around, Hungry Joker and Kiruko will be cancelled very soon, a bit sad about Beelzebub's ranking, and I am now completely convinced that Medaka Box will get cut soon as well now that the anime is over and tankoban sales don't sell as well as they used to anymore either. ALSO WHY THE FUCK IS ONE PIECE ABSENT! GAH! THEY CAN'T JUST GO ON A BREAK AFTER WHAT HAPPENED LAST CHAPTER DAMN IT!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2013)

wsj ain't go nothing on ajimu, and even she couldn't end the manga


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice to see Shokugeki no Souma so high again.

Hungry Joker didn't even stand a chance, its dropping straight to the bottom.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 13, 2013)

Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san better not get cancelled


----------



## Badalight (Feb 13, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> That's silly.
> 
> One Piece deserves the hype, I doubt you're ignorant enough for me to have to explain why.
> 
> Also dayum bleach goes from recovery to the biggest low in a while.



Sorry - but 30 million volumes worth of hype? No. Best selling manga of all time worth of hype? No.

It's a good shounen battle manga - that's as far as it goes. It's the most overrated manga of all time tbh. Doesn't mean it's bad, but shouldn't be the best selling literature in Japan of the last decade. Take it to pms or profile message if you want to continue the convo because I don't want to derail more than I have.


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 13, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Sorry - but 30 million volumes worth of hype? No. Best selling manga of all time worth of hype? No.
> 
> It's a good shounen battle manga - that's as far as it goes. It's the most overrated manga of all time tbh. Doesn't mean it's bad, but shouldn't be the best selling literature in Japan of the last decade. Take it to pms or profile message if you want to continue the convo because I don't want to derail more than I have.





Badalight said:


> You're trying to pass off your completely subjective opinion as objective.



    .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 13, 2013)

Some old, weird Japanese commercials for Jump...

[YOUTUBE]kVeEq7RZbzE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ylg7RtCvXJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Feb 13, 2013)

Kiruko-san's really good. Why is it at the bottom of the rankings? Is this another Mx0 incident again?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Kiruko-san's really good. Why is it at the bottom of the rankings? Is this another Mx0 incident again?



...Kiruko-San is nowhere near as good as Mx0 was.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 13, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> ...Kiruko-San is nowhere near as good as Mx0 was.



The heck you on, mate?

Mx0 was a bunch of cliches, Kiruko-san isn't too much. Both series have pulled off the "lead guy doesn't have powers" premise well, and they've both stayed within the parameters of that premise.

It's as good as Mx0. Just because Kiruko doesn't speak to you in powerlevels


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2013)

Kirito said:


> The heck you on, mate?
> 
> Mx0 was a bunch of cliches, Kiruko-san isn't too much. Both series have pulled off the "lead guy doesn't have powers" premise well, and they've both stayed within the parameters of that premise.
> 
> It's as good as Mx0. Just because Kiruko doesn't speak to you in powerlevels



I don't think a guy with the name "Kirito" has the right to lecture me about what a good series is.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 13, 2013)

I have only read their first chapters but Mx0 seems far more entertaining than Kiruko.


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I don't think a guy with the name "Kirito" has the right to lecture me about what a good series is.


I'm getting some serious deja vu here.


IMO, I like Kiruko but even I can see that it's a simple little gag manga that doesn't stand out except for the titular character.

Being reminded of Mx0 temporarily put me back into mourning.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Being reminded of Mx0 temporarily put me back into mourning.



What happened to it?

Was it simply cancelled because of bad ratings?


----------



## hisoga (Feb 14, 2013)

its more like the author doesn't like to write a long stories rather than it being cancel due to bad rating. same goes with his series after that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> What happened to it?
> 
> Was it simply cancelled because of bad ratings?



Yeah... It did terrible in the rankings for some fucking reason. I mean it blows me away how just complete shit like Naruto, or Reborn! last for so goddamned long, but actually promising series like Mx0, or Double Arts will get the axe.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I don't think a guy with the name "Kirito" has the right to lecture me about what a good series is.



and you have a red bar too. i shouldn't even be talking to you based on that. appearances lie, i didn't think you were stupid enough to base on names.



Dark Travis said:


> I'm getting some serious deja vu here.



you think? 



Dark Travis said:


> IMO, I like Kiruko but even I can see that it's a simple little gag manga that doesn't stand out except for the titular character.



look at mx0's first 9 chapters. now look again.

it's the same episodic formula. the manga's just building up. give it time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> and you have a red bar too. i shouldn't even be talking to you based on that. appearances lie, i didn't think you were stupid enough to base on names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, I have a red bar because I speak inconvenient truths that people don't like to hear. I'm also a bit of an attention whore. 

And Kiruko is probably going to be the next series cancelled after Hungry Joker so it won't get time. Kiruko honestly isn't terrible, and I could see it being a fun wacky battle shonen if it got to continue, but it honestly isn't that funny and the only redeeming factor of the series is Kiruko who is a character that has been done (and done better) countless times before in other series. Mx0 was MUCH better and I have a feeling that you are just hating on it due to it's cult popularity.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> First off, I have a red bar because I speak inconvenient truths that people don't like to hear. I'm also a bit of an attention whore.



And you must know that I picked the name Kirito long before SAO came out.



Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> And Kiruko is probably going to be the next series cancelled after Hungry Joker so it won't get time. Kiruko honestly isn't terrible, and I could see it being a fun wacky battle shonen if it got to continue, but it honestly isn't that funny and the only redeeming factor of the series is *Kiruko who is a character that has been done (and done better) countless times before in other series.* Mx0 was MUCH better and I have a feeling that you are just hating on it due to it's cult popularity.



This is my issue though. Kiruko's the airhead with big boobs and wants to do good sure, but what character's completely unique these days? Also, I don't hate Mx0, which is why I compared Kiruko to it in the first place. Besides I don't think you've read it based on how you're posting.

I also think you want everything to be wacky battle shounen. I find it endearing that it isn't. Like I said before, stop basing off of powerlevels.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> And you must know that I picked the name Kirito long before SAO came out.



If that is true then what exactly is the relevance of the name? I can't think of any other anime or manga with a character named Kirito.




Kirito said:


> This is my issue though. Kiruko's the airhead with big boobs and wants to do good sure, but what character's completely unique these days? Also, I don't hate Mx0, which is why I compared Kiruko to it in the first place. Besides I don't think you've read it based on how you're posting.
> 
> I also think you want everything to be wacky battle shounen. I find it endearing that it isn't. Like I said before, stop basing off of powerlevels.



I have read Kiruko actually, and I absolutely love gag manga if they are actually good. But Kiruko is not funny nor clever enough to hold it's own as a pure gag manga. For instance I honestly dislike most battle manga, but realize that nowadays if a series wants to succeed in this market the easiest way to do so is to switch to battle manga. Anyways, seeing how you think Kiruko is good enough to be compared to Mx0 shows that you clearly don't have the same level of taste as me so I am done with this pointless argument.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2013)

Came in here to see WsJ news.

See's talk about the name Kirito.



> If that is true then what exactly is the relevance of the name? I can't think of any other anime or manga with a character named Kirito.



Kirito Sakurai comes to mind.
Anyway, don't judge a user by their mere name, it's fucking stupid.
And it's also stupid to just go "Kirito" HAS to be from SAO cause I don't know another one.Derp.



@Kirito:
I know it's none of my business but I hate seeing stuff like that.




> Yet again happy as AssClass ranking so high.



IMO the manga success is quite the phenomenon. 
Not saying it's bad, I think it's good but it's so different.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> If that is true then what exactly is the relevance of the name? I can't think of any other anime or manga with a character named Kirito.



What's the relevance of your name then? I find it funny you've got more of a problem with my name than the actual subject at hand.



Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I have read Kiruko actually, and I absolutely love gag manga if they are actually good. But Kiruko is not funny nor clever enough to hold it's own as a pure gag manga. For instance *I honestly dislike most battle manga*, but realize that nowadays if a series wants to succeed in this market the easiest way to do so is to switch to battle manga. Anyways, seeing how you think Kiruko is good enough to be compared to Mx0 shows that *you clearly don't have the same level of taste as me* so I am done with this pointless argument.



Clearly, my taste seems superior to yours if you're contradicting yourself and lying through your teeth. 

You dislike most battle manga, when half the things you're reading are. Look at your freaking signature first before telling me things like "ur taste sux mine bettarzz!!!111one"

Don't lecture me about how much success in the manga industry relies on your work becoming a battle manga, you're obviously gotten that off Bakuman. 

Now I understand why you have a red bar. Pointless argument indeed, if you resort to strawmanning all the way through.



Scarlet Plague said:


> @Kirito:
> I know it's none of my business but I hate seeing stuff like that.



Eh, no problem. I'm just laughing all the way to the bank right now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Came in here to see WsJ news.
> 
> See's talk about the name Kirito.
> 
> ...



He claimed that he has used the named Kirito long before SAO started. The LN has been around since 09. Plus I doubt Kirito's power level is high enough to know about some shitty moe series that I don't even think any sub groups picked up (at least none that I recall because I remember looking for a sub group back during that season).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> What's the relevance of your name then? I find it funny you've got more of a problem with my name than the actual subject at hand.


JoJo reference





Kirito said:


> Clearly, my taste seems superior to yours if you're contradicting yourself and lying through your teeth.
> 
> You dislike most battle manga, when half the things you're reading are. Look at your freaking signature first before telling me things like "ur taste sux mine bettarzz!!!111one"
> 
> Don't lecture me about how much success in the manga industry relies on your work becoming a battle manga, you're obviously gotten that off Bakuman.



I don't understand how you can claim I'm lying. You don't know what series I have or haven't finished. I've read over 400 series dear child. The fact just is that there aren't enough actually good series running right now for me to bother reading them. Can you seriously name any actually good series running that I'm not reading? (other than Berserk, which I have on hold until it ends because I can't deal with the on and off hiatuses right now). And also, while that may have been mentioned in Bakuman it doesn't change the fact that it is how the Shonen demographic, and especially WSJ operates.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> He claimed that he has used the named Kirito long before SAO started. The LN has been around since 09. Plus I doubt Kirito's power level is high enough to know about some shitty moe series that I don't even think any sub groups picked up (at least none that I recall because I remember looking for a sub group back during that season).



widdle boy learned how to google? 



Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I don't understand how you can claim I'm lying. You don't know what series I have or haven't finished. *I've read over 400 series dear child.* The fact just is that there aren't enough actually good series running right now for me to bother reading them. Can you seriously name any actually good series running that I'm not reading? (other than Berserk, which I have on hold until it ends because I can't deal with the on and off hiatuses right now). And also, while that may have been mentioned in Bakuman it doesn't change the fact that it is how the Shonen demographic, and especially WSJ operates.



So you're either a nerd with no life, a troll who sits on his armchair all day with nothing to do, or you're just a super manga enthusiast. Tell me again, why are you so agitated over my name and how I'm saying Kiruko reminds me of Mx0?

Even using Berserk to gain a shred of credibility. 

You even say you only read good series when you have Minamoto Monogatari and Rydeen on your list.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Minamoto Monogatari is a guilty pleasure
2. Implying Rydeen is bad
Holy shit, what next? Are you going to tell me that Naruto and Bleach are actually good?
3. It's not that hard to read 400 series, I know people who have read way more then me. I mean the average person can read about 100 chapters in a few hours. It's easy as fuck to read that many series.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> First off, I have a red bar because I speak inconvenient truths that people don't like to hear. I'm also a bit of an attention whore.



You insult those that like Naruto and say Kishimoto should die 
You act as if only your tastes mattered and then post your vision of how certain series like One Piece and Hunter X Hunter should end with horrible stories.

You lack something that even Kishimoto and Kubo have, the least bit of imagination, the "if you can't do it don't judge it" rule doesn't need to be aplied to any piece of entertainment, but when you say "i could do much better" and present such horrible ideas then you have no right to judge.

You're only a pretencious manga adict that rates Hunter X Hunter way too high in his life.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> widdle boy learned how to google?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rydeen is pretty decent for what it is the MC isn't pathetic and has a decent amount of inteligience (tends to win his fights by actually thinking) obviously the premise is blatant fanservice but it at least doesn't treat it's readers like morons like most fanservice manga do. It may not be a masterpiece but it's far from trash (this is all from the manga), monogatari you can have.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 15, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> 1. Minamoto Monogatari is a guilty pleasure
> 2. Implying Rydeen is bad
> Holy shit, what next? Are you going to tell me that Naruto and Bleach are actually good?
> 3. It's not that hard to read 400 series, I know people who have read way more then me. I mean the average person can read about 100 chapters in a few hours. It's easy as fuck to read that many series.



Whatever you say Duwang_Strawman.



Spirit King said:


> Hey Rydeen is pretty decent for what it is the MC isn't pathetic and has a decent amount of inteligience (tends to win his fights by actually thinking) obviously the premise is blatant fanservice but it at least doesn't treat it's readers like morons like most fanservice manga do. It may not be a masterpiece but it's far from trash (this is all from the manga), monogatari you can have.



I admit the MC in Rydeen's pretty brainy for what he is and what he's got. I also actually think it's a more fanservice-y Mx0.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 15, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Whatever you say Duwang_Strawman.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit the MC in Rydeen's pretty brainy for what he is and what he's got. I also actually think it's a more fanservice-y Mx0.



Of course it is, that's pretty obvious a few seconds after you read the thing. I'm just saying it's not trash,


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Just finished Mx0, it really does suck that it was cancelled.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Feb 17, 2013)

Toriko is No. 1 ??? its weird seeing it in the head of the pack to me, Its to coated with explosions and exaggerted numbers and several other reasons as stated in this thread by Vermillon and rasendori that Im kinda shocked its No.1thought it would another series or Naruto, plus as stated in this thread I dont see toriko replacing Naruto or Bleach and definetly not OP(hell it will be over by the time OP is entering its final saga.) the author's pacing is faster then the HST and probably wont see past 400 chaps.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 17, 2013)

In Bleach's defense it was good until the start of Hueco Mundo, and it's new story arc's being quite good once you get used to Kubo's pacing


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 17, 2013)

I disagree the new arc is not good. Kubo just isn't good at writing.

Look at how he is trying to pass of Kenpachi going from someone who consciously held back to someone who unconsciously held back as development for the character. I can't remember the last time I saw such redundant writing in a manga. Just the idea that the characters have once again simply been holding back is horrible. 

There really isn't anything good going on it other the fact that it is actually moving along. At this point he is building on shit. What he has been building also doesn't seem to be too far from that. It would take a lot of retconning and tinkering around to salvage the series. 

The SS arc is highly overrated, it doesn't match the good runs of other series. It was the time when it wasn't horrible. People confuse that with it being amazing.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 17, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I disagree the new arc is not good. Kubo just isn't good at writing.
> 
> Look at how he is trying to pass of Kenpachi going from someone who consciously held back to someone who unconsciously held back as development for the character. I can't remember the last time I saw such redundant writing in a manga. Just the idea that the characters have once again simply been holding back is horrible.
> 
> ...


If anything it was quite underrated, and i wasn't even a big fan of the arc, some people bitch about the revelation that Aizen planed everything, but in the end it made sence, during the entire SS arc i was wondering how Ichigo was able to be so lucky, as well as how Ichigo would have a draw against Kenpachi, yet Ken beat Ulquiora, an oponent much stronger than Ichigo was at the time.

To write and draw a manga you need a minimum good storytelling and drawing ability, basically every writer in Shonen Jump has that, then to make your manga something else you need to have good planing and an excellent storytelling ability, that's something not every mangaka has, and even those that do can't keep the quality high.

Kubo seems to have had a lot of stuff planed, he's just very lazy and his storytelling ability and pacing just need some polish. When i see SS there's a lot of stuff that's very well done, and besides the conflict of the main character you have this mystery behind that has almost nothing to do with the main character but ends up leading a grand events. THis strategy normally works beautifully in stories, Game of Thrones does this all the time and One Piece also had the Shanks meeting White Beard, and Ace going after Blackbeard plot foreshadowed very early.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 17, 2013)

> If anything it was quite underrated, and i wasn't even a big fan of the arc, some people bitch about the revelation that Aizen planed everything, but in the end it made sence, during the entire SS arc i was wondering how Ichigo was able to be so lucky, as well as how Ichigo would have a draw against Kenpachi, yet Ken beat Ulquiora, an oponent much stronger than Ichigo was at the time.



Its incredibly overrated these days. People love to talk about how Bleach had so much potential and how SS arc is comparable to early Naruto. It isn't, I think it simply had a good aesthetic and came out at the right time. 



> Kubo seems to have had a lot of stuff planed, he's just very lazy and his storytelling ability and pacing just need some polish. When i see SS there's a lot of stuff that's very well done, and besides the conflict of the main character you have this mystery behind that has almost nothing to do with the main character but ends up leading a grand events. THis strategy normally works beautifully in stories, Game of Thrones does this all the time and One Piece also had the Shanks meeting White Beard, and Ace going after Blackbeard plot foreshadowed very early.



He didn't have a lot of stuff planned. He had the main plot of SS arc planned but when you see where that went you notice that he didn't have any real plans for the series. Aizen's true goals are incredibly confusing; take over Hueco Mundo, kidnap teenage girl, meet the king....? 

OP and Game of Thrones work because they have plans that reach out beyond what is currently being told. Bleach didn't do that, it had one small part and everything around it wasn't. Just look at how Grand Fisher turned out, that was a waste of a character. In fact Bleach is probably the series with the most wasteful use of characters. SS makes sense if its self contained but its not planned out if we have questions later on such as what the hell happened to that group of politicians Aizen killed.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Feb 17, 2013)

Kubo really didnt plan past SS arc Kubo said he only meant Bleach to be 5 years, plus arrancar arc was streched by him becasue apprently it was popular arc.


One thing i wonder when it comes to Bleach is how will it end and how srong it will be .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ichigo - Moon buster
Aizen - country buster


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2013)

Bleach was good until the Soul Society arc and the Arrancar arc.

After that it turned into undiluted trash with a good chapter once in a blue moon.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 18, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Its incredibly overrated these days. People love to talk about how Bleach had so much potential and how SS arc is comparable to early Naruto. It isn't, I think it simply had a good aesthetic and came out at the right time.


Hear more complaints about it than people liking.



> He didn't have a lot of stuff planned. He had the main plot of SS arc planned but when you see where that went you notice that he didn't have any real plans for the series. Aizen's true goals are incredibly confusing; take over Hueco Mundo, kidnap teenage girl, meet the king....?
> 
> OP and Game of Thrones work because they have plans that reach out beyond what is currently being told. Bleach didn't do that, it had one small part and everything around it wasn't. Just look at how Grand Fisher turned out, that was a waste of a character. In fact Bleach is probably the series with the most wasteful use of characters. SS makes sense if its self contained but its not planned out if we have questions later on such as what the hell happened to that group of politicians Aizen killed.



He didn't have the rest of Aizen arc planed, but he already had this latest arc planed since Arrancar arc. I agree with the wasteful use of characters, but in a war like the one of Arrancar arc it was expected that many interesting ones would be killed. Still, many main characters should have died too in battle.

I disagree with the notion that Bleach showed more promise in SS that Naruto ever did, as you say some fans seem to think, while Bleach did introduce some interesting concepts with the hollows and etc. Part I of Naruto had very much potencial, it's even underrated today with the excuse that it was allways just an Hunter X Hunter rip-off


----------



## Razzzz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nothing about this Quincy conflict was established beforehand, it was literally an invasion from another story taking place in Bleach. 

While it's very typical for Kubo to pull random things out of his ass and present them as indispensable plot elements, to do this with an entire story arc is taking his derivative storytelling to unprecedented levels of hackwork. 

The man has absolutely no clue what he should do next, and the fact that we're once again stuck with another tedious training segment is all the evidence I need.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 18, 2013)

Agreed... this is worst than the fullbringer arc


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 18, 2013)

Razzzz said:


> Nothing about this Quincy conflict was established beforehand, it was literally an invasion from another story taking place in Bleach.
> 
> While it's very typical for Kubo to pull random things out of his ass and present them as indispensable plot elements, to do this with an entire story arc is taking his derivative storytelling to unprecedented levels of hackwork.
> 
> The man has absolutely no clue what he should do next, and the fact that we're once again stuck with another tedious training segment is all the evidence I need.



He says he had this planed since that time, it being a conflict that seemed to come out of nowhere goes down to his problems as a storyteller


----------



## Razzzz (Feb 18, 2013)

He can say it a million times in a row that he planned all of this ahead of time, but unless it's demonstrated by the narrative, I'm going to take his statement with a grain of salt. If this was coming from a competent storyteller, I'd give him the benefit of the doubt. But this is Kubo of all people.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Feb 18, 2013)

One problem of Kubos is the conclusions to his arcs(Arrancar and Fullbring.)

Arrancar was a dissapointed ending,but Fullbring was worse were trolled when we thought we were gonna get a flashback to Tuski and Ginjos past together and really seemed to have no point plus as well as Kubo sayin this arc was suppose to be about Isshin yet he barley did anything.

Plus Kubo and is obsession to kill/beat powerful characters in a awful way.(Harribel, Stark,Aizen.)


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 18, 2013)

> He didn't have the rest of Aizen arc planed, but he already had this latest arc planed since Arrancar arc. I agree with the wasteful use of characters, but in a war like the one of Arrancar arc it was expected that many interesting ones would be killed. Still, many main characters should have died too in battle.



You misunderstand me if you think I care about villains being defeated in battle. Look at Shinji and his team, in the end they were inconsequential to the events of that arc. You could have just as easily kept them out of the story and their fights. Shinji was given a past with Aizen and that ended up meaning very little for both Shinji and Aizen.

The arrancars were subordinates, primarily in the story to give the protagonists a fight or opposition. Those sort of characters can be killed off or thrown away. A character like Grand Fisher or Shinji though have time devoted to them that is never utilized. 

This is part of Kubo's method of writing. He simply adds "cool stuff" to his story, often this is new characters which are just a bunch of character designs. He should stop adding entire groups and add one at a time. Actually both GRR Martin and Oda both love to add tons of characters into their stories as well. The main difference would be that they have taken the time to build the environment for the characters. If you think about it Kubo expands his universe primarily by adding new groups. The other two create locations for their characters to exist first. Oda can add the Galley-La, the Gorousei, the Rosy Life Riders, and fifty other groups because the world he created can support them and we can believe that they would have somewhere to be and exist. Then we have something like the Quincies which feel like they dropped out of nowhere, as do the full bringers. The characters feel like they have nothing to do or be when they are outside of the main story.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Shueisha's Shonen Jump magazine will announce on Monday that it will release a special spinoff issue called Jump Versus on March 22. The special issue will contain ?new battle manga? that pit the serializing manga of Shonen Jump against each other. The slogan on the side reads, ?Slicing the way to a new age!?*


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 18, 2013)

that sounds horrible


----------



## KidTony (Feb 19, 2013)

beyond horrible.


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 19, 2013)

> that pit the serializing manga of Shonen Jump against each other



this isn't going to end well


----------



## Mizura (Feb 19, 2013)

That sounds awesome. That sounds like the visualization of fandom wars and battledoms come true.  Shiftfest ahead! Where's my popcorn!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 19, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> You misunderstand me if you think I care about villains being defeated in battle. Look at Shinji and his team, in the end they were inconsequential to the events of that arc. You could have just as easily kept them out of the story and their fights. Shinji was given a past with Aizen and that ended up meaning very little for both Shinji and Aizen.
> 
> The arrancars were subordinates, primarily in the story to give the protagonists a fight or opposition. Those sort of characters can be killed off or thrown away. A character like Grand Fisher or Shinji though have time devoted to them that is never utilized.
> 
> This is part of Kubo's method of writing. He simply adds "cool stuff" to his story, often this is new characters which are just a bunch of character designs. He should stop adding entire groups and add one at a time. Actually both GRR Martin and Oda both love to add tons of characters into their stories as well. The main difference would be that they have taken the time to build the environment for the characters. If you think about it Kubo expands his universe primarily by adding new groups. The other two create locations for their characters to exist first. Oda can add the Galley-La, the Gorousei, the Rosy Life Riders, and fifty other groups because the world he created can support them and we can believe that they would have somewhere to be and exist. Then we have something like the Quincies which feel like they dropped out of nowhere, as do the full bringers. The characters feel like they have nothing to do or be when they are outside of the main story.



Yeah the Vaizards are an excellent example. In the end they were absolutely irrelevant. Even during the training they did nothing that say, Urahara couldn't have done.
Aizen as a villain wasn't planned until after his supposed death. The whole execution of Rukia was pointless to begin with since he had another method for extracting the Hogyoko since the very start.


----------



## hisoga (Feb 19, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Yeah the Vaizards are an excellent example. In the end they were absolutely irrelevant. Even during the training they did nothing that say, Urahara couldn't have done.
> Aizen as a villain wasn't planned until after his supposed death. The whole execution of Rukia was pointless to begin with since he had another method for extracting the Hogyoko since the very start.



correction sir.. Kubo only came out with an idea that Aizen as a villain only at the end of SS arc. he said that originally Aizen was just another dead guy that hold nothing important to the story but at the end of the arc he suddenly think that it might be cool if the dead guy who died at the beginning was the mastermind of the whole fiasco on that arc..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 19, 2013)

According to Mangahelpers forum it's not just a shitty crossover, but it also will contain a bunch of original battle manga one shots as well and the readers can vote for which ones will become serialized.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2013)

hisoga said:


> correction sir.. Kubo only came out with an idea that Aizen as a villain only at the end of SS arc. he said that originally Aizen was just another dead guy that hold nothing important to the story but at the end of the arc he suddenly think that it might be cool if the dead guy who died at the beginning was the mastermind of the whole fiasco on that arc..



Is...is this true?! No wonder Bleach was only great till the end of the SS arc -.-"


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> *Shueisha's Shonen Jump magazine will announce on Monday that it will release a special spinoff issue called Jump Versus on March 22. The special issue will contain ?new battle manga? that pit the serializing manga of Shonen Jump against each other. The slogan on the side reads, ?Slicing the way to a new age!?*



Oh fuck me, Shueisha be trolling with this.



> this isn't going to end well


----------



## hisoga (Feb 20, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Is...is this true?! No wonder Bleach was only great till the end of the SS arc -.-"


you can try to find some Kubo old interview at Bleach asylum or Bleach wiki


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 20, 2013)

Jump Issue #13 TOC
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
Toriko
World Trigger (23pg.)
Glass Feet (Center Colour, Oneshot)
Naruto
Bleach (Center Colour)
Koisuru Edison
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
Nisekoi
Gintama
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san

Jump Issue #14 Information
Lead CP/Cover: Beelzebub (4th Year Anniversary)
Center Colour: Toriko, Me wo Miharuhodo no Miseinen (Oneshot), Gekikara!! Curry Prince (Oneshot)


----------



## Kirito (Feb 20, 2013)

shit. all the good manga this time at the bottom.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 20, 2013)

Why isn't Beelzebub in the top 5? It might very well be the best manga in this magazine.


----------



## Forces (Feb 20, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> Why isn't Beelzebub in the top 5? *It might very well be the best manga in this magazine*.



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl







No.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 20, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it might be, but hey if you wanna be a dick about it, be a dick.


----------



## Forces (Feb 20, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> I said it might be, but hey if you wanna be a dick about it, be a dick.



I know you said it *might* be, still :rofl


----------



## Patrick (Feb 20, 2013)

SuperVegetto said:


> I know you said it *might* be, still :rofl



I'm not even going to begin an argument with you.


----------



## Forces (Feb 20, 2013)

Great enough


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Doing this correctly unlike that other poster.
*Jump Issue #13 TOC*
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)*
Toriko
*World Trigger (23pg.)*
*Glass Feet (Center Colour, Oneshot)     *
Naruto
*Bleach (Center Colour)*
*Koisuru Edison*
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikyuu!!
Nisekoi
Gintama
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san

*Jump Issue #14 Information*
*Lead CP/Cover: Beelzebub (4th Year Anniversary)
Center Colour: Toriko, Me wo Miharuhodo no Miseinen (Oneshot), Gekikara!! Curry Prince (Oneshot)*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2013)

Dame Game sure is eyecatching, lol


----------



## Byrd (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san doesn't get cancelled


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I hope Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san doesn't get cancelled



You can hope as much as you want, it doesn't change the fact that Kiruko, and Hungry Joker will be both be cancelled any week now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 20, 2013)

I really dont get Assasination Classroom, maybe im too much old 
Is PSI Kusuo Saiki any good? 



patrick4life said:


> Why isn't Beelzebub in the top 5? It might very well be the best manga in this magazine.



Because the last arcs are suffering of redundancy from older arcs. The pace needs more speed and freshness.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 20, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> You can hope as much as you want, it doesn't change the fact that Kiruko, and Hungry Joker will be both be cancelled any week now.



you're really in a rush to see Hungry Joker cancelled aren't you?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> you're really in a rush to see Hungry Joker cancelled aren't you?



Hungry Joker yes. It's absolutely horrible. Not quite as bad as Takamagahara, but it's still horrible. Not to mention unlike Takamagahara there are a bunch of cancer on the internet with no taste who somehow inconceivably think that Hungry Joker is actually good which disgusts me. And while I did enjoy Kiruko-San a bit I honestly don't much care if it gets cancelled. I just want Hungry Joker to fucking get the hell out though.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 20, 2013)

PSI Kusuo Saiki is actually hilarious and pretty good for a gag manga


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Hungry Joker yes. It's absolutely horrible. Not quite as bad as Takamagahara, but it's still horrible. Not to mention unlike Takamagahara there are a bunch of cancer on the internet with no taste who somehow inconceivably think that Hungry Joker is actually good which disgusts me. And while I did enjoy Kiruko-San a bit I honestly don't much care if it gets cancelled. I just want Hungry Joker to fucking get the hell out though.



I don't think its bad enough to passionately dislike, like say Bleach.

Its just amateurish; the writer still can't write natural feeling characters, feels clich?, and it isn't bringing enough novelty to catch readers. 

Takamagahara's story and ideas were actually more interesting than Hungry Joker. If you gave Takamagahara art on Hungry Joker's level I think the series could have continued and given the writer time to grow and fix the initial problems.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is the lineup of One Shots for the Jump VS. issue.
Koko dake no himitsu by Iwamoto Naoki (magico)
*DAME GAME by Horie Ryuu* (former contestant of the 36th JUMP Treasure Award [June 2010]; honorable mention for his work Suspfiction)

*Kachigumi! by Miura Satoru* (former contestant of the Gold Future Cup 2010 with his work Shunkan ? Heroism)

*Iron Knight by Yagi Tomohiro* (former contestant of 2012's Gold Future Cup with his work Goblin Night)

*Yoakemono by Shibata Yuusaku* (had the one-shot ENMA GAVEL back in WSJ #9/2011 and was a former contestant of the Gold Future Cup 2009 with his work Meiji hyakki yakou-tan DENGI)

*Jorei Senshi Kitamakura-kun by Kukita Fumiaki* (apparently Kukita was the first guy to be featured in the "Bakuretsu! 1-panel Manga" column that's been serialized in JUMP since 2012. Maybe some of you have noticed it next to the TOC.)

+ one unnamed "Special Manga" by Ooishi Kouji (Maison de Penguin, Inumaru dashi)
+ two posters by Obata Takeshi & Amano Akira, a joint interview featuring Kishimoto & Shimabukuro

*Kaizou Ningen Rogii by Miki Yuu* (winner of the 35th JUMP Treasure Award back in 2010 with the pilot of Rogii, which was later featured as a one-shot in WSJ #8/2011; also did Jugon Kitan Miyaura-san a few months back that was featured in issue 47/2012.)

*Kaibutsu Kangoku by Oosuga Gen* (his one-shot GHOSTRONG was featured in JUMP Next! 2012 Winter.)

*Stealth Symphony by Narita & Amano* (no need to comment on those two)

*Parasite B by Ishiyama Ryou*　(winner of the 53rd JUMP Treasure Award [2011] with his story Deco Boco Monster; also featured in JUMP Next! 2012 Spring with his one-shot Ymir no Majin.)

*EGG KNOCKER by Furuhashi Hideyuki & Miyokawa Masaru* (Furuhashi apparently wrote Kuroki le voleur - Kamen no Kaitou Shoujo and Miyokawa drew ST&RS.)

*Shippuu no Nakayoshi by Suganuma Tatsuya* (former contestant of the 76th Akatsuka Prize; got himself an honorable mention with his story Aikyou no Numa)


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2013)

enter key bro, use it. i'm glad you post these off otaku shoten but make it readable, kay?


----------



## Sarun (Feb 23, 2013)

Duwang, quote the sources.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 23, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Duwang, quote the sources.



Kirito can do it because he knows where I got it. I refuse to do something for somebody with your name.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 23, 2013)

Just do it along whenever you copy and paste from elsewhere.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2013)

Jump Issue #14 TOC
Beelzebub (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Souma
Toriko (Center Colour)
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
Me wo Miharuhodo no Miseinen (Oneshot, Center Colour)
World Trigger
Nisekoi
Koisuru Edison
Haikyuu!!
Gekikara!! Curry Prince (Oneshot, Center Colour)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Sket Dance
Gintama
Bleach
Medaka Box
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage

Jump Issue #15 TOC
Lead CP/Cover: Assassination Classroom
Center Colour: Haikyuu!!, Nisekoi, Medaka Box


----------



## kasinger (Feb 27, 2013)

so.....gets points for that.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2013)

wow. never seen gintama that low before.


----------



## 8 (Feb 27, 2013)

there are two gintama's in the list.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2013)

8 said:


> there are two gintama's in the list.


fixed.....


----------



## 8 (Feb 27, 2013)

^right, so it was the one above bleach. 

i'm pleased to see souma doing well. its definitely my favorite among the newer series.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 27, 2013)

Actually, 2nf "Gintama", the one below was Kochikame!

_Source: Mangahelpers
User: Zeromcd_

*Jump Issue #14 TOC*
*Beelzebub (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Souma
*Toriko (Center Colour)*
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket 
*Me wo Miharuhodo no Miseinen (Oneshot, Center Colour)*
*World Trigger*
Nisekoi
*Koisuru Edison*
Haikyuu!!
*Gekikara!! Curry Prince (Oneshot, Center Colour)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Sket Dance
Gintama
Bleach
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage

*Jump Issue #15 Information*
*Lead CP/Cover: Assassination Classroom
Center Colour: Haikyuu!!, Nisekoi, Medaka Box*


----------



## Danchou (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't believe how great Assassination Classroom is performing.

It's been in the top 2 for at least 4 weeks in a row now.

The manga also sells even better than Toriko.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 27, 2013)

The cover for Jump Vs.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 27, 2013)

Also, rumors on /a/ and Mangahelpers make it seem like there is a decent possibility that Medaka Box might be ending next week.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 27, 2013)

^ Very dubious and improbable. But then again, it's only rumors.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 27, 2013)

A sudden ending? That seems incredibly unlikely. The magazine would have to say something about that.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 28, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I can't believe how great Assassination Classroom is performing.
> 
> It's been in the top 2 for at least 4 weeks in a row now.
> 
> The manga also sells even better than Toriko.



outselling Toriko isn't exactly that hard. For the insane amount of promotion it gets its sales are lackluster. 

But yh, assclass is doing great. Although I wonder how long it will last, I enjoy it but it still feels that they're still at square 1 when it comes to actually killing koro-sensei. Even though they're already a 3rd? Into the year.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 28, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> A sudden ending? That seems incredibly unlikely. The magazine would have to say something about that.



I don't read Medaka Box so I'm just repeating what other places have been saying. But I mean, Medaka is always at the bottom of Jump rankings, it's anime has concluded, and volume sales have dropped, plus the story apparently has all kinds of End Flags showing up. Also didn't Reborn! not reveal that it was going to end until the week of the final chapter?


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2013)

Jump Issue#15 TOC
Assassination Classroom (Cover, Lead CP)
Naruto
One Piece
Sket Dance
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Nisekoi (Center Colour)
Toriko
World Trigger
Haikyuu!! (Center Colour)
Kuroko no Basket
Shokugeki no Souma
Medaka Box (Center Colour)
Koisuru Edison
Bleach
Kochikame
Gintama
Beelzebub
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san

Jump Issue #16 Information
Lead CP/Cover: Gintama
Center Colour: Shokugeki no Souma, Enmusubi no Kami!! Makkey (Oneshot)
Absent: Naruto

Jump Issue #17 Information
Colour: Shokugeki no Souma

Jump Issue #18 Information
Colour: Shokugeki no Souma


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 6, 2013)

Shokugeki dropped down the list. Fortunately it seems it will have 3 colour issues in a row. I think that guarantees the higher ups are confident in it and it will be sticking around for awhile.

The other new series have gotten stuck at the bottom though. I'm surprised they haven't just cancelled them already. Barrage got cut off much faster than this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't believe Nisekoi is so high, Beelzebub should be in its place.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 6, 2013)

^Versatility 

It would be strange if everyone had the same taste.

I haven't read Beelzebub in awhile it's pretty good, but Nisekoi just went through perhaps it's best chapters so far so no surprise.


----------



## Koori (Mar 6, 2013)

For those who are curious, a new arc in Medaka Box will start next week.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 6, 2013)

Naruto is first 

I'm happy for Sket Dance and PSI Kusuo Saiki.
Beelze will go up as soon as the ranking will reach the rock paper scissor chapter, now they should be around the introduction of the new students and that was pretty boring.

Medaka mangaka should get a medal for having survived so long.


----------



## 8 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Naruto is first


its the naruhina chapter.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 6, 2013)

> Medaka mangaka should get a medal for having survived so long.



Yeah. How the hell is it doing it


----------



## Koori (Mar 6, 2013)

Because he's motherfucking Nisio Isin, and no matter what, he always delivers


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 12, 2013)

Jump Issue #16 TOC
Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)
Toriko
Bleach
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Shokugeki no Souma (Center Colour)
World Trigger
One Piece (Absent)
Enmusubi no Kami Makkei (Oneshot, Center Colour)
Nisekoi
Kuroko no Basket
Haikyuu!!
Sket Dance
Koisuru Edison
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker
Cross Manage

Absent: One Piece, Naruto

Leader


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2013)

Is OP actually in sixth place or did it just get randomly slotted in due to its absence?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 12, 2013)

You answered your own question...


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 13, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Jump Issue #16 TOC
> Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)
> Toriko
> Bleach
> ...


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 13, 2013)

Bleach second? Japanese fans can't make their mind up on wether they like it or not.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 13, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Bleach second? Japanese fans can't make their mind up on wether they like it or not.



I think that some of them liked the Kenpachi fight, as a stand alone fight i liked it too 

Toriko first, no wonder there, with all the battles heating up, i think that it will stay at first for some chapters.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2013)

Beforehand: my apologies for my lack of knowledge about Weekly Shounen Jump and manga publication as a whole, bit I found  and I'm wondering if those characters are all from one series/one shot.

My guess is that they're all from Stealth Symphony and as far as I could find that's a one shot in the issue of March 22. Am I on the right track, or is there more to it?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Beforehand: my apologies for my lack of knowledge about Weekly Shounen Jump and manga publication as a whole, bit I found  and I'm wondering if those characters are all from one series/one shot.
> 
> My guess is that they're all from Stealth Symphony and as far as I could find that's a one shot in the issue of March 22. Am I on the right track, or is there more to it?



Yes, it's from the One Shot Stealth Symphony which is in the VS Issue.
IIRC Fans can vote which One Shot is gonna get serialized in the actual Magazine.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 13, 2013)

Bubi said:


> I think that some of them liked the Kenpachi fight, as a stand alone fight i liked it too
> 
> Toriko first, no wonder there, with all the battles heating up, i think that it will stay at first for some chapters.



But that chapter had absolutely nothing to do with Kenpachi, he wasn't mentioned or featured in it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 13, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> But that chapter had absolutely nothing to do with Kenpachi, he wasn't mentioned or featured in it.



Oh my bad. Wasn't the last of the Kenpachi fight that has been ranked? Aren't the ranking with three or four chapters of delay?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 13, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Oh my bad. Wasn't the last of the Kenpachi fight that has been ranked? Aren't the ranking with three or four chapters of delay?



Most sources we have implies it's 8 chapters, which is why ranking of a new chapter only starts when a series has reached it's 8th chapter, before that it's given random position in toc.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 13, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Most sources we have implies it's 8 chapters, which is why ranking of a new chapter only starts when a series has reached it's 8th chapter, before that it's given random position in toc.



Thanks 
So it was during Renji and Ichigo visit into the zero division "bases"... Meh those chapters were bad. Second position is questionable  

Toriko is first with the chapter when Starjun showed up, its gonna stay first for at least 8 consecutive chapters, even more maybe. But i expect Oda to make a comeback.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 14, 2013)

When did this "World Trigger" come out?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2013)

CandyCocaine said:


> When did this "World Trigger" come out?



First chapter came out like 4-5 weeks ago.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Yes, it's from the One Shot Stealth Symphony which is in the VS Issue.
> IIRC Fans can vote which One Shot is gonna get serialized in the actual Magazine.



Thanks for the info!
That series looks awesome at first glance. Is there currently any more news about it?

And that Takeshi Obata poster will most likely be awesome too.
I wish we could buy the actual magazine here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the info!
> That series looks awesome at first glance. Is there currently any more news about it?
> 
> And that Takeshi Obata poster will most likely be awesome too.
> I wish we could buy the actual magazine here.



Not really.But appearantly it's a dual work from Narita (Bleach Novel and Durarara) and Yoichi Amano (Overtime).Unfortunately I haven't read the latter to comment.=/
I'll keep my eyes open though.:33


Same to be honest.I dunno, but personally I'm liking this Jump VS Idea, seems to be nice opportunity for upcoming Mangaka to make a name for them.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Not really.But appearantly it's a dual work from Narita (Bleach Novel and Durarara) and Yoichi Amano (Overtime).Unfortunately I haven't read the latter to comment.=/
> I'll keep my eyes open though.:33
> 
> 
> Same to be honest.I dunno, but personally I'm liking this Jump VS Idea, seems to be nice opportunity for upcoming Mangaka to make a name for them.



Seems like a promising collaboration 

And I agree completely.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 19, 2013)

Credits to Zeromcd from Mangahelpers

*Jump Issue #17 TOC*
*Kuroko no Basket (Cover, Lead CP)*
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
*Shokugeki no Souma (Center Colour)*
Toriko
World Trigger
*Sporting Salt (Center Colour, Oneshot, 47pg.)*
Naruto
*Haikyuu!! (Center Colour)*
Nisekoi
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Gintama
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Medaka Box
Koisuru Edison 
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker

*Absent: Bleach*

*Jump Issue #18 Information*
*Lead CP: One Piece*
*Center Colour: Shokugeki no Souma, Nisekoi, Sakuran(Kakkokari) (Oneshot, 21pg.) *← Author of Psyren


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 19, 2013)

Ass Class.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 19, 2013)

Credits to Zeromcd from Mangahelpers:

*Jump Issue #19 Information*
Oneshot: by Iwamoto Naoki (Magico)

*Jump Issue #20 Information*
Oneshot: by Aimoto Shou (Hokenshitsu no Shinigami)

*Jump Issue #21 Information*
Oneshot #1: by Kanou Yasuhiro (Mx0, Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa)
Oneshot #2: by Shiibashi Hiroshi (Nurarihyon no Mago)

*Jump Double Issue #22/23 Information*
Oneshot #1 by Konomi Takeshi (Prince of Tennis)
Oneshot #2: by Kawashita Mizuki (Ichigo 100%)

Mizuki Kawashita is back. That made my day.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2013)

AssClass, the new number one


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 19, 2013)

Can any one here tell me how Beelzebub is getting lower every time? Has it finally ran out of steam?


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 19, 2013)

Even the banquets chapters of OP are ranked so high?Lol.


----------



## leokiko (Mar 19, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Even the banquets chapters of OP are ranked so high?Lol.


The ranked chapter wasn't that one. It was the one Usopp and Nami fought at the end of PH.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 19, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Can any one here tell me how Beelzebub is getting lower every time? Has it finally ran out of steam?


It'd seem the author used these last arcs after the fight with Jabberwock to get some breathing room and to prepare some material (characters, interactions) to advance the main plot.

People however didn't like those much, as seen with the last rankings. It doesn't help that the new series are really good.

I used to enjoy Beelze a lot, and I still read it. But it doesn't leave me wanting more as soon as I finish the chapter, like Assassination Classroom and Shokugeki no Souma. There's no rush of excitement anymore.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2013)

How in the hell World Trigger is doing so well?


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 20, 2013)

it isn't...?

Its not being ranked yet.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 20, 2013)

Hungry Joker.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this, but when and where can we expect to read the oneshots from Jump VS that was released yesterday?


----------



## Virys (Mar 27, 2013)

*Jump ToC #18 (01/04)*

*One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
1.Naruto
2.Assassination Classroom
3.Beelzebub
*Sakuran(Kakkokari) (Color Page,** One Shot, 21 pg.)*
4.Kuroko no Basket
5.Toriko
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)*
6.*World Trigger (First Rank)*
7.PSI Kusuo Saiki
8.Bleach
9.Hq!!
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
10.Sket Dance
11.Gintama
12.Hungry Joker
13.Kochikame
14.Medaka Box
15.Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san
16.Koisuru Edison
17.Cross Manage

*Jump #19:
Cover & Lead CP: Assassination Classroom
CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki, World Trigger, Jieda no Tsuugakuji by Iwamoto Naoki (One Shot, 21 pg.)
Absent: Toriko*


----------



## Badalight (Mar 27, 2013)

NO TORIKO ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess that Shima needs more time to draw a specific fight, maybe the Toriko vs Star one. Or maybe he needs a "doxy break" 

I'm happy for PSI Kusuo Saiki, the gags are actually funny.


----------



## 8 (Mar 27, 2013)

bawww im so disapointed with world trigger's first ranking. i wanted it to drop to the bottom and perhaps save cross manage or kiruko. 



Bubi said:


> I'm happy for PSI Kusuo Saiki, the gags are actually funny.


psi is so hilarious.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 27, 2013)

Hungry Joker rised to a relativelly safe position


----------



## 8 (Mar 27, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Hungry Joker rised to a relativelly safe position


bad news. that boring piece of crap needs to go.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Mar 27, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Mar 28, 2013)

Surprised World Trigger is sustaining. That series is going nowhere fast.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 28, 2013)

I wouldn't say nowhere fast.

Its moving slowly but it is moving.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

Should i read Beelzebub? Is it a good side manga to read besides the HST and Toriko?


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 3, 2013)

Credits to zeromcd from Mangahelpers

*Jump Issue #19 TOC*
*Assassination Classroom (Cover, Lead CP)*
Kuroko no Basket
One Piece
*Jieta's no Tsuugakuji(Center Colour, Oneshot)*
Shokugeki no Souma
Beelzebub
*World Trigger (Center Colour)*
Naruto
Nisekoi
Haikyuu!!
Bleach
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour, Novel Announcement)*
Sket Dance
Gintama
Kochikame
Hungry Joker
Koisuru Edison
Medaka Box
Cross Manage
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san

*Absent: Toriko*

*Jump Issue #20 Information*
*Cover/**Lead CP: Toriko*
*Center Colour: Haikyuu!! (Character Popularity Poll Results), Kuroko no Basket, W.C. Friends (Oneshot) *


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 3, 2013)

Issue #22/23
End: Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san

Issue #24
New Series by Hasegawa Tomohiro
End: Medaka Box


Issue #25
New Series by Ohba Tsugumi x Obata Takeshi

This is not 100% confirmed as the Shueisha insider has been annoymous every single time for the past several months, but still has a good chance of being true.


----------



## Lucciola (Apr 3, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Issue #25
> New Series by Ohba Tsugumi x Obata Takeshi.


 can't wait to see what it is


----------



## Melodie (Apr 3, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Issue #24
> New Series by Hasegawa Tomohiro
> End: Medaka Box



Yeah, not happening. Medaka Box's arc just started.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Issue #25
> New Series by Ohba Tsugumi x Obata Takeshi



Please be true. Please.

*crosses fingers*

I'm not familiar with the issue numbers, but number 25 will be released six weeks from now, right? Or doesn't it work that way?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 3, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Yeah, not happening. Medaka Box's arc just started.



You do know that means shit right?

Tell that Cage of Eden for example where the entire story changed on a whim upon getting ended.
Middle of Arc.
Cancel.
Story changes just for it to end.
End.

Anyway, just posting from the same source that gave the TOC Ranking.


----------



## Koori (Apr 3, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Yeah, not happening. Medaka Box's arc just started.



Aohige from APforums just said the source is fake as hell.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2013)

Phosphor said:


> New manga by the guy who drew/wrote Psyren? Sign me up!
> 
> (Btw, what took him so long? @_@)



Considering JUMP readers couldn't handle Psyren I expect this one to be incredibly dumbed down and generic in comparison.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2013)

Jump Issue #20 TOC
Toriko (Cover, Lead CP)
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
Shokugeki no Souma
W.C. Friends (Center Colour, Oneshot 21.pg.)
Nisekoi
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
Naruto
World Trigger
Sket Dance
Bleach
Haikyuu!! (Center Colour, Character Popularity Poll Results)
Beelzebub
Gintama
Kochikame
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison
Medaka Box
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker

Jump Issue #21 Information
Lead CP/Cover: Kochikame
Center Colour: Bleach, DARK PAWN (Oneshot, 45pg.), Brand New School Day (Oneshot 21pg.)


----------



## Melodie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am really happy for Assassination Classroom and Nisekoi. The latter will probably have an anime adaptation if it keeps up with those rankings till chapter 80-100 or so.


----------



## 8 (Apr 10, 2013)

great, shokugeki in the top again. "w.c. friends"? sounds like hentai.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 10, 2013)

Cross Manage's rank has gone up substantially.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 10, 2013)

Hungry Joker was at that point last week and then it went on to be dead last.  


Also:
Source: zeromcd from Mangahelpers

Jump Comics Volume 1 first week sales
│154676 (7)│Bakuman。 1 
│121058 (3)│Assassination Classroom　1 
*│*71367 (4)│Shokugeki no Souma 1 *NEW**
│*69177 (6)│Toriko 1 
│*54618 (3)│Anedoki 1 
│*51163 (3)│Beelzebub 1 
│*48495 (7)│Nurarihyon no Mago 1 
│*45317 (5)│Nisekoi 1 
│*44215 (5)│Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 1 
│*40644 (7)│Double Arts 1 
│*35058 (4)│Koisome Momiji　1 
│*34116 (6)│PSI Kusuo Saiki　1 
│*32023 (7)│magico 1 
│*31899 (7)│Pajama na Kanojo　1 
│*31428 (7)│Haikyuu!!　1 
│*23980 (7)│Barihaken 1 
│*20445 (3)│Kuroko no Basket 1 
│*15472 (3)│Medaka Box 1 
│*15421 (3)│AKABOSHI 1 
│*14496 (4)│Hokenshitsu no Shinigami 1 
│*12384 (3)│Yotsuya-senpai 1 
│*12287 (5)│Inumaru Dashi 1

Shokugeki no Souma had better first week sales than Toriko.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 10, 2013)

Is One Piece and Naruto on break next week?


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 10, 2013)

No Naruto next week. I'm not sure about One Piece since nothing was said at the end of last chapter.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 11, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> No Naruto next week. I'm not sure about One Piece since nothing was said at the end of last chapter.



 Why is that?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a bit outdated about 4 weeks but interesting anyway.

The percentages correspond to the number of time a series was in the top 3 divided by the number of issues without color pages.

Also, according to MH:
Jump Vs Top 3:
Iron Night
Rogii
Stealth Symphony

I also read some about something called Vongola XV, anybody know what that is?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Why is that?



Don't worry, there should be a OP chapter next week


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> It's a bit outdated about 4 weeks but interesting anyway.
> 
> The percentages correspond to the number of time a series was in the top 3 divided by the number of issues without color pages.
> 
> ...



I read somewhere that Egg Knocker's up there too (indeed along with Stealth Symphony).

I ordered the Jump VS magazine from Japan and I voted for Egg Knocker (#1 choice), Stealth Symphony (#2 choice) and Dame Game (#3 choice).


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 16, 2013)

From MH


> 757 ：1015 ◆GwoDyEGSIY ：2013/04/16(火) 21:08:58.85 ID:7Dx12ZsGO
> クライマックスセンターカラー


Jump Double Issue #22/23 Information
END: Medaka Box (Center Colour)


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> From MH
> 
> Jump Double Issue #22/23 Information
> END: Medaka Box (Center Colour)



are you sure it isnt nisio isin trolling again


----------



## Akatora (Apr 17, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> I also read some about something called *Vongola XV*, anybody know what that is?




Been years since I last read Reborn but i'm pretty sure that's the name of the main characters mafia family.
Any other relation to vongola I know none of


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 17, 2013)

Jump Issue #21 TOC
Kochikame (Cover, Lead CP)
Kuroko no Basket
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
Dark Pawn (Center Colour, Oneshot)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Brand New School Day (Center Colour, Oneshot)
Toriko
Shokugeki no Souma
Bleach (Center Colour)
Haikyuu!!
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Koisuru Edison
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
Gintama
Medaka Box
Cross Manage
Hungry Joker
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san

Absent: Naruto


----------



## Virys (Apr 17, 2013)

*Jump Double Issue #22/23 Information*
*Cover: Jump Heros vs Rivals*
*Lead CP: One Piece*
*Center Colour: Medaka Box (END), Moon Walker LTD.II (Oneshot), Tetokuchi (Oneshot/Bangaihen)*
*Special Curry Collaboration: Toriko x Shokugeki no Souma x Gekikara!! Curry Prince*
*Bangaihen: Mario (Kishimoto Masashi?)*


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 23, 2013)

Jump Double Issue #22/23 TOC
Cover: Heroes vs Rivals
One Piece (Lead CP)
Assassination Classroom
    Naruto
Moon Walker LTD II (Center Colour, Oneshot)
    Kuroko no Basket
Medaka Box (END, Center Colour)
    Shokugeki no Souma
    Toriko
    Gintama
    Nisekoi
    PSI Kusuo Saiki
Tetokuchi (Center Colour, Oneshot Prologue)
    Beelzebub
    Haikyuu!!
    World Trigger
    Bleach
    Sket Dance
Kochikame
    Cross Manage
    Koisuru Edison
    Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
    Hungry Joker

    Note: The final chapter of Good Loser Kumagawa will be published in Jump Next!

    Jump Issue #24 Information
Lead CP/New Series: Soul Catcher(S) (Author of Light Wing)
Center Colour: Haikyuu!!, Toriko, Kingdom (Bangaihen)

    Jump Issue #25 Information
New Series: Mutou Black

    Jump Issue #26 Information
New Series: Smoky B.B. (Author/Arist of Hansaka Ikkyuu)


----------



## Magician (Apr 23, 2013)

Waiting to see Mario.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Apr 23, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Danchou (Apr 23, 2013)

lol bleach


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Apr 23, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 24, 2013)

So Bleach is no longer part of Big 3 anymore eh


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

BD said:


> Waiting to see Mario.



It's only 7 pages of extra Mario Info. 

The real oneshot will be out next week in Jump SQ.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 24, 2013)

Phosphor said:


> OP, Naruto and Toriko, huh? ( ?‿?)




A boring cover though, close ups without much going for them, the 3 get a little more action but hardly an creative cover.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow what an "in your face" to Bleach there. I remember the times Ichigo standing with Naruto and Luffy, seems like times have changed.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 24, 2013)

Akatora said:


> A boring cover though, close ups without much going for them, the 3 get a little more action but hardly an creative cover.



It's supposed to work in tandem with this "Rivals" page.

*Spoiler*: __ 








pair em up side by side and it'll make a bit more sense.   (still not what i'd call creative either, lol)

*Spoiler*: _a quick combo of the two pics_


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 25, 2013)

Dat Furuichi aww yeah


----------



## God Movement (Apr 25, 2013)

That Doflamingo pic is cold as FUCK


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 25, 2013)

Toriko dominates. Like always.


----------



## SternRitter (Apr 25, 2013)

Superb Eden said:


> Toriko dominates. Like always.



Except in sales.  

Suprised Kuroko has such a small space.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Wow what an "in your face" to Bleach there. I remember the times Ichigo standing with Naruto and Luffy, seems like times have changed.


been that way for a long time now.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Except in sales.
> 
> Suprised Kuroko has such a small space.



fuck kuroko  without the anime and editors feeding it color pages it would have been dead by now.


----------



## SternRitter (Apr 25, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> fuck kuroko  without the anime and editors feeding it color pages it would have been dead by now.



True, but im suprised jump aren't pushing it even more.

Hell, the same could be said for Toriko. Even with the insane level of promotion, movies, tie ins with OP and DB, its sales are horribly lackluster. Gives off the vibe that jump are forcing people to like it.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2013)

Saw someone theorizing in LiveJournal WSJ Community that size in the cover is some function of (recent) average TOC ranking and number of chapters the series have.


----------



## Sinoka (May 7, 2013)

From MH
Jump Issue #24 Bottom 5
World Trigger
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison
Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
Hungry Joker (End)


----------



## Kirito (May 7, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> From MH
> Jump Issue #24 Bottom 5
> World Trigger
> Cross Manage
> ...



to all you haters: Kiruko >>>>>>>>> Hungry joker


----------



## B Rabbit (May 7, 2013)

Dat Doflamingo. :amazed


----------



## Virys (May 8, 2013)

*Jump Issue #24 TOC*
*Soul Catcher(S) (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
1.One Piece
2.Naruto
*Toriko (Center Colour)*
3.Assassination Classroom
4.Kuroko no Basket
5.PSI Kusuo Saiki
6.Shokugeki no Soma
*Haikyuu!! (Center Colour)*
7.Gintama
8.Nisekoi
*Kingdom (Center Colour, Bangaihen)*
9.Sket Dance
10.Kochikame
11.Bleach
12.Beelzebub
13.World Trigger
14.Cross Manage
15.Koisuru Edison
16.Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
*Hungry Joker (End)
*
*Jump Issue #25 Information*
*New Series/Lead CP/Cover: Mutou Black
Center Colour: Soul Catcher(S), Kuroko no Basket, PSI Kusuo Saiki
* *Majin no Gard (Oneshot 4pg.), Victory Uchida (Oneshot 15pg.) *

*Jump Issue #26 Information*
*New Series: Smoky B.B.*


----------



## Spirit King (May 8, 2013)

Kirito said:


> to all you haters: Kiruko >>>>>>>>> Hungry joker



Who cares they're both getting cancelled.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (May 9, 2013)

World Trigger is getting lower and lower. That series isn't long for this world at this point. Maybe the author will ease up the duck faces.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 14, 2013)

> Jump Issue #25 Information
> END: Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san
> 
> Kiruko's final chapter had a message that's a little different than all the other ones that I've seen before.
> ...



Bottom 9:
Gintama
Beelzebub
World Trigger
Victory Uchida (One Shot from V-Jump, 16 pg.)
Majin no Gard (One Shot from Saikyou Jump, 4 pg.)
Kochikame
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison
Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san (End)


Also:
Jump VS' Iron Knight has a french scan out.


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2013)

i vaguely remember people saying cross manage wouldn't survive this far

i bet it's the next medaka lol


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i vaguely remember people saying cross manage wouldn't survive this far
> 
> i bet it's the next medaka lol



Cross Manage will end soon. The only reason Medaka Box lasted so long was because the volumes sold well, Cross Manages first volume however failed to even rank on the sales charts. The only reason it's still around is because Jump gives priority to series that are older. I'm assuming that after Edison gets axed it (Cross Manage) will be the next to be cancelled.


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Cross Manage will end soon. The only reason Medaka Box lasted so long was because the volumes sold well, Cross Manages first volume however failed to even rank on the sales charts. The only reason it's still around is because Jump gives priority to series that are older. I'm assuming that after Edison gets axed it (Cross Manage) will be the next to be cancelled.



no, what i meant was that cross manage has completely run beyond expectation. you can't use the "no sports in jump" argument now because there's kuroko and haikyuu. i vaguely remember people saying it will be axed like 3 months in or something, and now kiruko  and hungry joker ended before it. you also can't use the priority to series that are older because theres no logic behind it.


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2013)

Kamen Rider Kekkaishi said:


> World Trigger is getting lower and lower. That series isn't long for this world at this point. Maybe the author will ease up the duck faces.


25 chaps max like hungry joker.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> no, what i meant was that cross manage has completely run beyond expectation. you can't use the* "no sports in jump" *argument now because there's kuroko and haikyuu. i vaguely remember people saying it will be axed like 3 months in or something, and now kiruko  and hungry joker ended before it. you also can't use the priority to series that are older because theres no logic behind it.



Wait why would anyone make that argument, one of Jump most popular series ever was a sports manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2013)

Imagine said:


> 25 chaps max like hungry joker.



Eh, I don't think so. World Trigger has dropped in the rankings, but unlike Hungry Joker it has never been dead last and it's first ranking was even pretty high. I'm thinking that World Trigger is going to pull a Kuroko as in it's first rankings were a bit mediocre but it managed to scrape on by until it finally gained a fanbase.  I'm pretty interested in this Mutou Black series though. The one-shot has been described as very Cowboy Bebop or Samurai Champloo-esqe in tone.


----------



## blackhound89 (May 14, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Also:
> Jump VS' Iron Knight has a french scan out.



where can i find that my friend?


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Wait why would anyone make that argument, one of Jump most popular series ever was a sports manga.



because many people were saying before kuroko and haikyuu happened was that a sports manga was the fast track to success in jump after slam dunk ended, and until now kuroko's still being accused of being popular just because it's the first series to take advantage of that.

i actually think kuroko's only popular because of all the bishies but that's my opinion.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Wasn't there suppose to be a Jump VS chapter?


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Is Kuroko quality to the level of SD?


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Is Kuroko quality to the level of SD?



imo no. half the appeal of kuroko no basket is pretty boys, and half of it is superpowered highschoolers. i admit i might have a bias towards SD and realistic basketball but there's so much material kuroko no basket copied off slam dunk it's not even funny. even the arc running right now in kuroko is kenshin's flashback in the jinchuu arc. i was impressed at this manga at first, learned to filter off the bullshit, but in the end it was just too much for me to handle.

i still read it though fwiw


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> because many people were saying before kuroko and haikyuu happened was that a sports manga was the fast track to success in jump after slam dunk ended, and until now kuroko's still being accused of being popular just because it's the first series to take advantage of that.
> 
> i actually think kuroko's only popular because of all the bishies but that's my opinion.



lol I remember the days when it used to be at the bottom 5 until you know the editors bumped it with color pages every couple of weeks  While I don't really care about WSJ I sign at how they select to push certain series (kuroko/toriko) down readers throats.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol I remember the days when it used to be at the bottom 5 until you know the editors bumped it with color pages every couple of weeks  While I don't really care about WSJ I sign at how they select to push certain series (kuroko/toriko) down readers throats.



It also helps the Kuroko 1st editor has a god contract with Jump.


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol I remember the days when it used to be at the bottom 5 until you know the editors bumped it with color pages every couple of weeks  While I don't really care about WSJ I sign at how they select to push certain series (kuroko/toriko) down readers throats.



i agree with you. 

i think wsj thought kuroko was supposed to be slam dunks spiritual successor but it was failing, so it needed the promotion injection. as for toriko, i think toei had a hand in it because bleach was getting less and less popular by the chapter and they needed something to uphold the whole "Big 3" thing.

don't think it worked though. kuroko's slowly becoming fujoshi bait manga just like what 3/4ths of gintama's fanbase is made of, and toriko with all the promotion_ still hasn't broken _bleach's rate of sales.

dont get me wrong i like reading toriko, gintama, and kuroko (bleach ) but theres just something wrong with those kinds of things. kuroko might as well be slice of life because everything is done well there except the basketball ironically. toriko is slowly not taking advantage of its immense world because of the hyperbole storytelling, shima is hard pressed to exceed himself chapter after chapter.


----------



## Lucciola (May 14, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> It also helps the Kuroko 1st editor has a god contract with Jump.


Kuroko's 1st editor was Togashi right? Or is it just a rumor?

I also think yaoi fangirls are what made Kuroko as popular as it is. 90% of its fanarts are yaoi.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

it was confirmed in the Kuroko character book where they had an interview.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 14, 2013)

> While I don't really care about WSJ I sign at how they select to push certain series (kuroko/toriko) down readers throats.



I don't see anything wrong with it.

There are some series that the editors believe have potential but are not doing as good as they should be doing. I think everyone can agree that the rankings aren't always right on which series are the best. Which series they choose to boost should be the point of argument here. Their reasons for choosing a series to succeed are obviously different than those of a reader. They want series they believe there is a market for, sports manga for example, while the readers only think about the quality of a series for the most part.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 14, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i vaguely remember people saying cross manage wouldn't survive this far
> 
> i bet it's the next medaka lol



I was one of those. I'm kind of surprised. 

At this point in time though, it survives because of its seniority alone, just as Duwang said. If all the recent newcomers fare poorly you can be sure they'll be cancelled first, protecting Cross Manage in the cancellation meetings. If one or two of the recent newcomers  have a positive response, better ToC rankings and better volume sales, Cross Manage will see the axe. Because there's no way they'll cancel Beelzebub, Sket Dance or Bleach  to keep Kaito working in the Jump.

Finally, you can see how little faith and/or expectations the editors have in that story. After all, when was the last time it had a color age ? 6 months, give or take ?   We have the Kurogane scenario all over again, surviving despite being a "bad"/"bottom dweller" series because other  newer titles fared even more poorly, for better or for worse. The only difference that Kaito never badmouthed one of his/her colleagues.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 15, 2013)

blackhound89 said:


> where can i find that my friend?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> The only difference that Kaito never badmouthed one of his/her colleagues.



What are you referring to? Just a bit curious since I haven't whatever story this is.


----------



## Virys (May 15, 2013)

*Jump Issue #25 TOC*
*Mutou Black (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
1.One Piece
2.Assassination Classroom
*Soul Catcher(S) (Center Colour)*
3.Naruto
4.Shokugeki no Soma
*Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)*
5.Haikyuu!!
6.Toriko
7.Bleach
8.Nisekoi
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Colour)*
9.Sket Dance
10.Gintama
11.Beelzebub
12.World Trigger
*Victory Uchida (One Shot,16 pg.)
Majin no Gard (One Shot, 4 pg.)*
13.Kochikame
14.Cross Manage
15.Koisuru Edison
*Rookie Policewoman Kiruko-san (END)*

*Jump Issue #26 Information*
*Lead CP/New Series/Cover: Smoky B.B.*
*Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, Mutou Black, Owari no Seraph (Bangaihen 32 pg.)*


----------



## Golden Witch (May 15, 2013)

Suppose I might have to give Shokugeki a try.


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2013)

Which chapter of OP is being ranked?


----------



## Virys (May 15, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Which chapter of OP is being ranked?


If I'm not mistaken 702


----------



## The Wanderer (May 15, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> What are you referring to? Just a bit curious since I haven't whatever story this is.



Before Kurogane was serializied, Hazegawa Haruto, badmouthed  Jump in general on Twitter:



> - At this rate I wonder if Medaka Box will continue, it has low rankings but the Otaku buy the Tankobon. Hokenshitsu no Shinigami and Ririentaru are certainly over.....
> 
> - But if I was Niizuma Eiji, I would cancel Reborn.
> 
> ...



Later he had to apologize and close his account.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Also there is already a thread for Mutou Black, so when the scan is eventually released post in there rather than making a new thread.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Virys said:


> *Jump Issue #25 TOC*
> *Mutou Black (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
> 1.One Piece
> 2.Assassination Classroom
> ...



Gah... Seeing both Beelzebub and World Trigger in the bottom 5 kind of hurts. Not as much with Beelzebub since it's been there before and I know it won't get cancelled, but World Trigger is the first new Jump battle series  in a pretty long time that I've been enjoying (I don't consider AssClass battle). Hopefully it's rank improves.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Cover of this issue.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2013)

Jump #26 (27/05) :
Smoky B.B. (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.)
Assassination Classroom
Isobe Iso Hyoue Monogatari (One Shot)
Mutou Black (Color Page, 25 pg.)
Naruto
Toriko
Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)
Kuroko no Basket
Soul Catcher(S) (23 pg.)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Bleach
Owari no Seraph - Bangaihen (Color Page, One Shot, 32 pg.)
Sket Dance
Nisekoi
Hq!!
Beelzebub
Gintama
Kochikame
World Trigger
Koisuru Edison
Cross Manage
One Piece (Absent)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)

#27:
Cover & Lead CP: Nisekoi (Major Announcement)
CP: Naruto, Smoky B.B., Yunihei-sama Z!! (One Shot)
Absent: One Piece


----------



## Melodie (May 22, 2013)

Again, making fun of us with the H x H (hiatus)


----------



## Vasp (May 23, 2013)

Wasn't the new manga by the gents who did Bakuman supposed to be coming out soon? Anyone have any info about it? I can't even find the name of the title =/


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 23, 2013)

Vasp said:


> Wasn't the new manga by the gents who did Bakuman supposed to be coming out soon? Anyone have any info about it? I can't even find the name of the title =/



That was a fake rumor.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 23, 2013)

Can I make a new thread in the library about this?

*Worldwide Shonen Jump Manga Award Opens!*



Is a worlwide contest of oneshots! Registration is done online and the story can be 15, 19, 31 or 45 pages. Accept stories in Japanese, English and Chinese, the best story of each language takes half a million yen and the best of all another half million more.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 23, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Can I make a new thread in the library about this?
> 
> *Worldwide Shonen Jump Manga Award Opens!*
> 
> ...



Heh, I think I might try out for this. I'm not the best artist (My art-style is similar to a mix between Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro's and Fukumoto Nobuyuki's but I feel I could do pretty well story-wise. Most of what I've done are just HxH comedy sex dojins so I think an original work could be fun.


----------



## Vasp (May 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> That was a fake rumor.



Welp, my day is ruined.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 24, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Can I make a new thread in the library about this?
> 
> *Worldwide Shonen Jump Manga Award Opens!*
> 
> ...



Can i get a link for that page?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 28, 2013)

*Jump #27 Bottom 5:
*Gintama
World Trigger
Kochikame
Koisuru Edison
Cross Manage

Welp, kind of sad. Despite the fact that we haven't received scans of World Trigger in quite some time I had been enjoying what I had read.  Assuming Edison will go first, then Cross Manage will finally get the boot, and then World Trigger will be cancelled last.


----------



## Virys (May 29, 2013)

*Jump #27 (03/06) :*
*Nisekoi (Cover & Lead Color Page, Anime Ad)*
1.Shokugeki no Souma
2.Assassination Classroom
*Smoky B.B. (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
3.World Trigger
4.Toriko
*Naruto (Color Page)*
5.Kuroko no Basket
*Mutou Black (23 pg.)*
6.PSI Kusuo Saiki 
7.Bleach
*Chouzunou Ouji Yunihei-sama Z (Color Page, One Shot, 27 pg.)*
8.Soul Catcher(S)
9.Hq!!
10.Gintama
11.Beelzebub
12.Kochikame
13.Sket Dance
14.Cross Manage
15.Koisuru Edison
*One Piece (Absent)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#28:
Cover & Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Assassination Classroom*


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

Virys said:


> *Jump #27 (03/06) :*
> *Nisekoi (Cover & Lead Color Page, Anime Ad)*
> 1.Shokugeki no Souma
> 2.Assassination Classroom
> ...



WOAH WOAH WOAH! WHAT THE FUCK? The leaked bottom 4 had World Trigger towards the bottom!? Which one is the troll? Hopefully this one is real because seeing World Trigger at number 3 is fucking awesome! Means it's not going to get cancelled! And what a crazy fucking jump that is as well!

Pretty bummed about how low Beelzebub is... Anybody know what chapter it was that was ranked?


----------



## Spirit King (May 29, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH! WHAT THE FUCK? The leaked bottom 4 had World Trigger towards the bottom!? Which one is the troll? Hopefully this one is real because seeing World Trigger at number 3 is fucking awesome! Means it's not going to get cancelled! And what a crazy fucking jump that is as well!
> 
> Pretty bummed about how low Beelzebub is... Anybody know what chapter it was that was ranked?



Think it was the Aoi Vs Ringo chapter. Hopefully Furuichi combat chapters gives it a boost did for a bit last time..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

*One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
1. Kuroko no Basket
2. Toriko
*Assassination Classroom (Color Page)*
3. Naruto
*Smoky B.B. (23 pg.)*
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)*
Mutou Black
4. Nisekoi
Soul Catcher(S)
5. PSI Kusuo Saiki 
*Nigashiya  (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
6. Gintama
7. Hq!!
8. World Trigger
9. Beelzebub
10. Sket Dance
11. Bleach
12. Kochikame
13. Cross Manage
14. Koisuru Edison
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#29:
Cover & Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Hq!!*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

World Trigger dropped a lot in the rankings, but that's to be expected since I highly doubt that it could maintain being in the top 5 twice in a row. Luckily it's ranking is good enough that it should keep it from getting an early cancellation.


----------



## Koori (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome back to the bottom 5, Bleach.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Koori said:


> Welcome back to the bottom 5, Bleach.



I really wish they'd just cancel that piece of shit already, hell, Kubo's latest asspull 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jewbacca and Strawberry's; Zangestu



Has to be the most retarded one yet.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 5, 2013)

To each their own.

Personally looking forward to future colorpages from Bleach(the creative ones not the standard ones)


----------



## Syed (Jun 11, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I really wish they'd just cancel that piece of shit already, hell, Kubo's latest asspull
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





I wish they cancelled One Piece. It's been trash since Water 7. Aw well one can dream. 



Koori said:


> Welcome back to the bottom 5, Bleach.



Which will yoyo back up. Can't wait for your delicious tears.


----------



## PandaG (Jun 11, 2013)

Syed said:


> I wish they cancelled One Piece. It's been trash since Water 7. Aw well one can dream. .



Yeah man. It'd be really smart of SJ to cancel their biggest money maker. Maybe one day they'll come to there senses.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

Money isn't important.


----------



## PandaG (Jun 11, 2013)

Of course, but it's stupid to throw it away. I'm not talking about the quality of the series, btw.

Well, come to think of it SJ runs the TOC/Ranking such that series that don't sell as well or attract an audience wind up getting dropped anyways.


----------



## taydev (Jun 11, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Money isn't important.


----------



## Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

>One piece getting cancel lol

Butthurt is to obvious


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Syed said:


> I wish they cancelled One Piece. It's been trash since Water 7. Aw well one can dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Which will yoyo back up. Can't wait for your delicious tears.



First off, One Piece is the number one best selling manga of all time. Even has outsold Dragon Ball.

Secondly, are you seriously trying to tell me that Impel Down and Marineford were not amazing arcs?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 12, 2013)

While OP sales are outstanding, a big part of the reason it's outselling DB would be due to more volumes.
Also suspecting parents in japan spoil there children more now a days than they did in the mid 80's.(a trend that wouldn't surprise me) 

It's a good money maker


----------



## Koori (Jun 12, 2013)

Obvious, troll is obvious. Or just plain retarded.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Akatora said:


> While OP sales are outstanding, a big part of the reason it's outselling DB would be due to more volumes.
> Also suspecting parents in japan spoil there children more now a days than they did in the mid 80's.(a trend that wouldn't surprise me)
> 
> It's a good money maker



Narushit also has way more volumes than Dragon Ball and it still hasn't outsold it. One Piece is just a massive juggernaut and whether the people who haven't read One Piece continue to baseless shit on it or not, the fact remains that One Piece is and will forever be a part of Japanese culture due to it's unparalleled success.

Also, inb4  "WELL ONE PIECE ISN'T THAT BIG OUTSIDE OF JAPAN!" because why the hell does that matter? The industry honestly doesn't give a shit about the popularity of of series in other country. The fact remains that One Piece is huge, Narushit has been dropping in volume sales as of late, and Bleach does horrible in the Jump rankings, and the anime ratings got so bad that it got cancelled (and inb4 the "IT WAS ONLY CANCELLED BECAUSE IT WAS CATCHING UP TO THE MANGA" because that's bullshit. It just takes one look at the horrendous ratings the anime was getting to see that it was cancelled because nobody fucking watched it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Syed said:


> Which will yoyo back up. Can't wait for your delicious tears.



Do you just never look at the Jump rankings? Bleach is almost always bottom 10, and only rarely breaks out of there. Nobody in Japan gives a shit about it anymore.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 12, 2013)

Akatora said:


> While OP sales are outstanding, a big part of the reason it's outselling DB would be due to more volumes.
> Also suspecting parents in japan spoil there children more now a days than they did in the mid 80's.(a trend that wouldn't surprise me)
> 
> It's a good money maker



One piece has broken multiple single volume sales records consecutively by this point it's not just, that. I wouldn't be surprised if it's individual volume sales currently are higher than Dragon balls.

It's pretty much the only thing holding jump up right now otherwise Jumps golden age would be far, far outstripping current jump.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 12, 2013)

Jump #29 (17/06) :
Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page, Fifth Year Anniversary)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Souma
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Hq!! (Color Page)
Kuroko no Basket
Soul Catcher(S)
Naruto
Smoky B.B.
Bleach
Mutou Black
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Gintama
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison

#30:
Cover & Lead CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki
CP: Beelzebub, Gintama, World Trigger
OS: Chienetsu! David-san
Absent: One Piece


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 12, 2013)

Syed said:


> I wish they cancelled One Piece. It's been trash since Water 7. Aw well one can dream.





One Piece 4eva


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

It's not that hard to just click the quote button so you can get the proper bolding and the colors

*Jump #29 (17/06) :*
*Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page, Fifth Year Anniversary)*
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Souma 
PSI Kusuo Saiki 
*Hq!! (Color Page)*
Kuroko no Basket
Soul Catcher(S)
Naruto
Smoky B.B.
Bleach
Mutou Black
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Gintama
Sket Dance
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#30:
Cover & Lead CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki 
CP: Beelzebub, Gintama, World Trigger
OS: Chienetsu! David-san
Absent: One Piece*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Pretty bummed about Beelzebub being bottom 3, and I feel that it's only going to get harder for the series due to a recent event that took place in the series... Nice to see that World Trigger is doing better


----------



## Melodie (Jun 12, 2013)

Dammit Nisekoi. Go up . :c


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 12, 2013)

So that's why posted it AGAIN?Due to lack of pleasure for your eyes?

Excuse me then, next time I'll make sure to please your eyes, highness.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> So that's why posted it AGAIN?Due to lack of pleasure for your eyes?
> 
> Excuse me then, next time I'll make sure to please your eyes, highness.



I'm sorry I don't enjoy it when somebody half-asses a job, especially when all you had to do was press one extra button.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel sick seeing Gintama lower than World Trigger. That series needs to be buried already


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Toriko (Jun 17, 2013)

Toriko 5th anniversary, reminds me I need to "order" the latest volumes.

Lol @ the Kubo thing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 19, 2013)

*Jump Issue #30 TOC*
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Cover, Lead CP)*
Asassination Classroom
Toriko
*Gintama (Center Colour)*
Kuroko no Basket
Naruto
*World Trigger (Center Colour)*
Shokugeki no Soma 
Soul Catcher(S)
Nisekoi
Bleach
*Beelzebub (Center Colour)*
Smoky B.B.
Haikyuu!!
*Chienetsu! David-san (Oneshot, 19pg.)*
Mutou Black
Kochi Kame
Sket Dance
Koisuru Edison
Cross Manage

*Absent: One Piece*

*Jump Issue #31 Information*
*Lead CP/Cover: Gintama*
*Center Colour: Toriko, Haikyuu!!*


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MWYjfbZjeYc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rF3G2KPwJTo[/YOUTUBE]

Author's comments


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 25, 2013)

My friend made two videos of the top 50 best selling WSJ manga.

[YOUTUBE]MWYjfbZjeYc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rF3G2KPwJTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> My friend made two videos of the top 50 best selling WSJ manga.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MWYjfbZjeYc[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]rF3G2KPwJTo[/YOUTUBE]



Hey, wanna know a secret?
Look two posts up.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't notice. Sorry.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 25, 2013)

Not a problem.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 26, 2013)

*Jump Issue #31 TOC*
*Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Naruto
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Toriko (Center Colour)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Kuroko no Basket
*Haikyuu!! (Center Colour)*
Smoky B.B.
Nisekoi
Mutou Black
Beelzebub
World Trigger
Soul Catcher(S)
Sket Dance
Bleach
Kochikame
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison

*Jump Issue #32 Information*
*Lead CP: Assassination Classroom*
*Center Colour: Nisekoi (anime info), Sket Dance (END?)*


Jump Issue #33~35 New Series:
- Kuro Clock (Atsushi Nakamura)
- Hime Doll (Author of After School Idol)
- series name unknown (AKIRA TORIYAMA)
It's to commemorate Jump's 45th anniversary so I wouldn't say it's a literal series but just a goodie like maybe a one shot though we'll see.

Akira Amano will be starting a new series in Live Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Akira fucking Toriyama? Holy shit, if it's actually a new series rather than just a one-shot that could be cool as fuck.

Although I find it odd that the mangaka of After School Idol is doing a different manga rather than After School Idol. Doesn't the winner of Golden Future Cup have to serialize the one-shot that actually won the competition?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

According to Mangahelpers the new Akira Toriyama series is called 
Ginga Patrol Jako


----------



## 8 (Jun 26, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Akira Amano will be starting a new series in Live Jump.


what is this live jump? is it an other magazine?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

8 said:


> what is this live jump? is it an other magazine?



Live Jump is a digital magazine.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2013)

akira toriyama starting a new series damn it has been a while hasnt it. good news


----------



## God Movement (Jun 26, 2013)

the GOAT toriyama


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2013)

Has Toriyama produced anything decent in the last 15 years?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

a One Piece x Dragon Ball crossover.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Several oneshots like Jiya.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

I was bored with one of them. I don't remember which one. Though. 

I wish this new series is pure gag like Dr. Slump.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 26, 2013)

Serialization of Kintoki?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh and:


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Serialization of Kintoki?



Yes, Kintoki feels a lot like Dragon Ball.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 26, 2013)

series looks like it's going to be a lot of fun


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2013)

Hell yeah, Toriyama is back! Those characters look interesting! Is that an alien? A robot? A robot-alien?!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 26, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Hell yeah, Toriyama is back! Those characters look interesting! Is that an alien? A robot? A robot-alien?!



Guess a Robot Alien.

IIRC Ginga means Galaxy.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

Just waiting to get my next Promo Card ...


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jun 26, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> *Jump Issue #31 TOC*
> *Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)*
> One Piece
> Assassination Classroom
> ...




Heh, Bleach in the bottom 5.  I love it when my opinion matches the ToC poll.  That flashback, like almost everything else in Bleach's final arc, has been *very* underwhelming.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> Heh, Bleach in the bottom 5.  I love it when my opinion matches the ToC poll.  That flashback, like almost everything else in Bleach's final arc, has been *very* underwhelming.



To be honest, it's this arc when Bleach got interesting again. Don't know what the Japanese think. Didn't it have better ratings during that BS Fullbring arc?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 27, 2013)

This arc has had some interesting parts, However that flashback was really boring and lasted more than it should have. Glad to see Toriyama do another series, i doubt it's gonna last long though, i guess it'll go more or less like Cowa!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like a gag manga (Toriyama's new work).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 28, 2013)

So next week is Mutou Blacks first ranking right? Pretty interested in seeing what it gets.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 28, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Same same.
> And I'm not sure how I feel about it yet, it is incredibly reminiscent of Ruroni Kenshin but I'm not so sure that is a bad thing. I mean Kenshin ended a decade and a half ago, I'm sure a lot of older readers would love to read something similar to Kenshin, and younger readers wouldn't have read something like this before. I personally don't think generic is a bad thing as long as the series itself is of quality.



That's true.
And I'm sure it won't follow Kenshin to the letter.
And even if it stays generic, I could still read it and enjoy it. But, despite that, I feel like I'd only be able to call the series good, and not great.


----------



## 8 (Jun 28, 2013)

^ ah. i had only looked at chapter 1 raws and read some comments. from that i assumed it was mostly about jokes.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 29, 2013)

Is Bleach ever seriously in danger of being cancelled? It has been quite successful. Add in that WSJ doesn't exactly have a ton of huge series ATM and it seems that KT is pretty safe


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Is Bleach ever seriously in danger of being cancelled? It has been quite successful. Add in that WSJ doesn't exactly have a ton of huge series ATM and it seems that KT is pretty safe



Getting straight up cancelled? No. despite it's horrible ToC rankings, dwindling volume sales, and an anime cancelled due to poor ratings it still won't ever be straight up cancelled because of how popular it used to be. Jump gives a lot of special privileges to series based on their seniority. With that said, it is always possible that Jump might push Kubo to wrap the series up much faster than planned if its situation gets any worse. Some might call this a cancellation but I wouldn't since it wasn't just outright axed and Kubo would still be given enough time to try and wrap everything up for a natural ending.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Well Kubo originally wanted Bleach to have like 5 more sagas, last another 10 years, but his editor told him this was his last saga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Eminem said:


> ^ Well Kubo originally wanted Bleach to have like 5 more sagas, last another 10 years, but his editor told him this was his last saga.



Also wasn't that before the anime got cancelled? The Jump editors could decide to push him to finish it even sooner.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah I think it was. 

for examples the Quincy and Division 0 were supposed to be two seperate arcs, and he wanted a Hell arc as well.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 29, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Yeah I think it was.
> 
> for examples the Quincy and Division 0 were supposed to be two seperate arcs, and he wanted a Hell arc as well.



Kubo said he had 2 arcs left planned during "fake karakura town" a short one (fullbringers) and a longer arc that would be the same length as the arrancar saga (1000 year blood war) and he said this would be the final arc.

The only thing he ever said about the hell part of bleach was that he didn't like the way they portrayed it in the 4th movie.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 30, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Kubo said he had 2 arcs left planned during "fake karakura town" a short one (fullbringers) and a longer arc that would be the same length as the arrancar saga (1000 year blood war) and he said this would be the final arc.
> 
> The only thing he ever said about the hell part of bleach was that he didn't like the way they portrayed it in the 4th movie.



I hope that's true, otherwise he would have wasted one "arc" with the Fullbringers


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 30, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I hope that's true, otherwise he would have wasted one "arc" with the Fullbringers



Unfortunately that is the case.  said he had 2 arcs left during the arrancar finale. One was fullbringers, the last arc is the current one.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jul 1, 2013)

For those with American Weekly Shonen Jump. Viz has picked it up already/


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2013)

I like the colour of their clothes. Slight pixilation to make them look futuristic.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2013)

so viz already picked it up nice


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey, Shonen Jump is gonna be having a very discounted price on the week of anime expo, both at there and online.



It's gonna be going for around $19.99 for a year subscription. When divided per issue, that's extremely cheap! 

And the money does go directly to the authors featured in the magazine as the licensing is very different from other publishing companies in that its royalty based and not "their not making any money from overseas sales" as some have erronously stated in the past. 

Now would be a good time to support your favorite mangakas!


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

*#32 (08/07) :*[/i][/u]
*Ansatsu Ky?shitsu (Cover, Lead Color)
*One Piece
Toriko
Shokugeki no S?ma
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Nisekoi (Color)
*Kuroko no Basket
Naruto
*Sket Dance (End, 23p)
*Beelzebub
Smoky B.B.
World Trigger
Haiky?!!
Soul Catcher(s)
Gintama
Kochi Kame
Bleach
*Mut? Black (first ranking)
*Koi Suru Edison
Cross Manage

_*#33 (13/07) :*_
*Akira Toriyama / Ginga Patrol Jako (Cover, New Serie, 35p)
**Haiky?!! (Color)*
*Toriko (Color)*

_*#35 (29/07) :*_
*Atsushi Nakamura / Kuro Clock (Cover, New Serie)
*
_*#36 (05/08) :*_
*Kazur? Ky? / Hime Doll (Cover, New Serie)*


Well fuck, looks like Mutou Black is a goner unless it can raise its rank, always possible though seeing how Kuroko and World Trigger used to be bottom dwellers but eventually rose up enough to a safe position. Also nice to see Beelzebub's rank raised. Anybody know what chapter it was that got ranked this issue?


----------



## 8 (Jul 3, 2013)

^maybe soul catchers will do worse.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 3, 2013)

Jump Live:

-Shinya Suzuki will start Kichiku no Kikuchi-kun
-Tasuku Sugie (art) x Muneaki Taoka (art) et Y?ichi Komori (story) will start Tenjin
-Tadahiro Miura will draw Nikuky?!, a oneshot.
-Yoshiyuki Nishi will start Pen ni Koi Suru Ink Bin, a essay-manga.
-Sui Ishida will draw a special chapter of Tokyo Ghoul.
-Teppei Fukushima will draw Kiwaremono no Mcgill, a oneshot.
-Hiroshi Shiibashi will draw horror oneshot in 2 chapters.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2013)

One of the worst promos ever.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 3, 2013)

Toriko is pretty consistantly high on the Jump rankings, why are the volume sales not much better than they are?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 3, 2013)

Constant action will only take you so far. 

Other manga offer that and more.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 3, 2013)

That's not totally indicative of good volume sales though. Half of Dragon Ball was pretty much just action but only One Piece sold more than it to this day.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 3, 2013)

I personally think the anime being so shoddy half of the time has a lot to do with it.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jul 3, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *#32 (08/07) :*[/i][/u]
> *Ansatsu Ky?shitsu (Cover, Lead Color)
> *One Piece
> Toriko
> ...




Yo, Bleach!  Welcome to the Bottom 5 again!  Hope you enjoy your stay!  lol, fucking *exposed*.

Kubo is trying to damage control by adding fan service, and you could see that in this week's chapter 

Toriko is so manly right now.  The current fight between Toriko and Starjun is off the charts amazing.  Enough said.

Is next week a double issue or was #34 skipped for a reason?

Nevermind, just looked at the release date between #33 and #35 and it is most likely a double issue.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 3, 2013)

^

Yeah, because fanservice is something Kubo apparently only does when he's low on rankings. Obviously.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Toriko is pretty consistantly high on the Jump rankings, why are the volume sales not much better than they are?



The author being known as a convicted pedo might have something to do with it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The author being known as a convicted pedo might have something to do with it.



This very well might have something to do with it. Especially since his previous series "Leader Den Takeshi" did amazing in both rankings AND sales.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 3, 2013)

I think the anime had a lot to do with it. 

I think the anime with it's crossovers tried to compare the similarities that it has to Dragon Ball, and One Piece. However it never focused on what makes it difference. So people were just put off, cause people already have a DB and OP.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I think the anime had a lot to do with it.
> 
> I think the anime with it's crossovers tried to compare the similarities that it has to Dragon Ball, and One Piece. However it never focused on what makes it difference. So people were just put off, cause people already have a DB and OP.



The anime promotion and the crossovers probably weren't an issue at all. The Japs love that stuff.
However the animes horrible censorship and pacing issues might have damaged its potential popularity as well.
But at least Toriko has an anime. Leader Den Takeshi never did yet it still was consistently ranking in top 3 during its serialization and also had fantastic sales.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 3, 2013)

maybe I don't know that's just a theory. 

What year did Leader Den Takeshi run?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

Eminem said:


> maybe I don't know that's just a theory.
> 
> What year did Leader Den Takeshi run?



1997-2002.
It was pulled from the magazine despite being incredibly popular when the child prostitute scandal was brought to light in the mainstream media.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 4, 2013)

"Color, Color everywhere."
"According to the American Weekly Shonen Jump official podcast, there are going to be full colored chapters for One Piece and Naruto in the July 15 issue."


Also for those interested:


Kishimotos work schedule.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jul 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, because fanservice is something Kubo apparently only does when he's low on rankings. Obviously.




No need for more damage control, bro.  The Bleach fanboys already have that on lock. 

Kubo rarely does fan service and since Bleach has not been doing well in the rankings recently, I found it funny how Kubo started to add more frequently into his chapters and not even trying to hide it.  At one point, there was full nudity.  The chapter with full frontal nudity came after the chapter that got ranked in the bottom 5.  Recent chapter just had a suggested sex scene.  Just a funny correlation that I noticed.


Anyways, I wonder if the full color pages is only for American Shonen Jump.  

Unless it's for the original too but then they let the American version announce it first?

Can anyone translate the second picture?  Curious to find out what Kishimoto's work schedule is like.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jul 5, 2013)

We got our first step with Shonen Jump moving outside North America. UK, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand. For now it's only available through the Newstand app on apple but android availability is coming.

And like what was already said full color of One Piece, Naruto, and One-Punch Man on the 15th.

And a picture of Editor Sasaki at the Expo


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 5, 2013)

If you go to the sub site for SJ, the price has gone down to $19.99 and you can see the code posted right there. Also, shouldn't it be available for normal computer as well? I've been reading SJ mag on my labtop since its started. Anyways:

iTunes

Time to put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jul 5, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> If you go to the sub site for SJ, the price has gone down to $19.99 and you can see the code posted right there. Also, shouldn't it be available for normal computer as well? I've been reading SJ mag on my labtop since its started. Anyways:
> 
> iTunes
> 
> Time to put your money where your mouth is.



According to them in the newly added areas it can only be accessed from the newstand app for now.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 5, 2013)

Toriko selling just above average is still strange. I personally don't give a darn about the author's past as long as he doesn't do it anymore and it isn't present in his work.

It's not like he killed a guy, and iirc the chick was legal by Japanese standards. Still weird albeit but shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Toriko selling just above average is still strange. I personally don't give a darn about the author's past as long as he doesn't do it anymore and it isn't present in his work.
> 
> It's not like he killed a guy, and iirc the chick was legal by Japanese standards. Still weird albeit but shit.



If she was legal then why was there such a huge upcry? Why did he have to serve jail time? 
Please don't make up facts to fit your story buddy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a pretty cool site I found that has Jump ToC rankings all the way back from 1999. 

The guy who put these up has been doing so for forever and what's pretty cool is he also gives his thoughts of every issue at the bottom. It's interesting seeing what he thinks of new series starting up, or series getting cancelled, and whatnot.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 5, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Toriko selling just above average is still strange. I personally don't give a darn about the author's past as long as he doesn't do it anymore and it isn't present in his work.
> 
> It's not like he killed a guy, and iirc the chick was legal by Japanese standards. Still weird albeit but shit.


She was a year away from being legal.

SHIMA YOU MONSTER!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> This is a pretty cool site I found that has Jump ToC rankings all the way back from 1999.
> 
> The guy who put these up has been doing so for forever and what's pretty cool is he also gives his thoughts of every issue at the bottom. It's interesting seeing what he thinks of new series starting up, or series getting cancelled, and whatnot.



Sadly, it's in Japanese...



Edward Newgate said:


> She was a year away from being legal.
> 
> SHIMA YOU MONSTER!



And she was a prostitute. Prostitution is illegal in Japana, isn't it? And let's not talk about the implications of a 16 year old having to prostitute herself.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Sadly, it's in Japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> And she was a prostitute. Prostitution is illegal in Japana, isn't it? And let's not talk about the implications of a 16 year old having to prostitute herself.



Well if you can't read Japanese you could always use Google Chrome which translates pages automatically. Probably won't be entirely accurate, but will still usually be readable.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 5, 2013)

Next Shounen Jump promo!



:amazed


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 5, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Sadly, it's in Japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> And she was a prostitute. Prostitution is illegal in Japana, isn't it? And let's not talk about the implications of a 16 year old having to prostitute herself.


Prostitution, in Japan, is defined as “intercourse with an unspecified person in exchange for payment". Therefore anything but sex is legal, not to mention that intercourse with a _specified _person is also legal.

For example, it's legal to pay a masseuse to have sex with you because the owners of the "soaplands" claim that you two have grown fond ot each other (therefore, your masseuse is a "specified" person)


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Prostitution, in Japan, is defined as ?intercourse with an unspecified person in exchange for payment". Therefore anything but sex is legal, not to mention that intercourse with a _specified _person is also legal.
> 
> For example, it's legal to pay a masseuse to have sex with you because the owners of the "soaplands" claim that you two have grown fond ot each other (therefore, your masseuse is a "specified" person)



Ah, damn it, I forgot everything doujins taught me  
Still, what I said still stands. As for him being a monster or not, that's not really the issue.

Am not reading Toriko at the moment, but will probably give it a go sometime.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> If she was legal then why was there such a huge upcry? Why did he have to serve jail time?
> Please don't make up facts to fit your story buddy.



I said iirc dummy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah, damn it, I forgot everything doujins taught me
> Still, what I said still stands. As for him being a monster or not, that's not really the issue.
> 
> Am not reading Toriko at the moment, but will probably give it a go sometime.



Toriko is decent, has pretty nice art, a great atmosphere, and is a very fun read. It's nothing super special though. Lot of asspulls though.



Toriko said:


> I said iirc dummy.



Sorry, I didn't know what IIRC meant, had to Google it just now.
But you have a habit of making ridiculous or untrue claims and stating them as fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2013)

Toriko said:


> That's not totally indicative of good volume sales though. Half of Dragon Ball was pretty much just action but only One Piece sold more than it to this day.



That was a different era. When DB did it it was pretty fresh, when Toriko does it now.....not so much.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

^ Hokuto no Ken I'm pretty sure hit the scene before Dragon Ball.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Dragon Ball was the first one with fighting and comedy.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Toriko is decent, has pretty nice art, a great atmosphere, and is a very fun read. It's nothing super special though. Lot of asspulls though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a patrician you should have already known something so basic champ.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Iskandar (Jul 6, 2013)

Meh, i really liked the few reviews i watched from CodeProvider. 
But then he has to make this video with one of the most retarded youtube reviewer. 

For once, i fully agree with Nensense. These guys clearly don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2013)

I remember the good old days of '96 (when I was about 3 y/o), when Jump used to sell over 6 million copies in Japan


----------



## Kaido (Jul 7, 2013)

LOL ForeverAloneWorld and ShitProvider.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> ^ Hokuto no Ken I'm pretty sure hit the scene before Dragon Ball.



Dragon Ball was able to set itself apart from Hakuto no Ken though and establish itself as its own original thing. I don't know if Toriko is doing a good job at that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Dragon Ball was able to set itself apart from Hakuto no Ken though and establish itself as its own original thing. I don't know if Toriko is doing a good job at that.



I'm a fan of Toriko but it is anything but original lol.
It's just a big mishmash of Dragon Ball, Hokuto no Ken, One Piece, and Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> I remember the good old days of '96 (when I was about 3 y/o), when Jump used to sell over 6 million copies in Japan



i'm older than you? 

but anyway, that video is retarded.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Of course it isn't true.
> There is a global recession going on right now so of course they aren't going to make as much money as they did in the past, but they still make a lot of money, and have had some enormously successful new series in the past 2 years.
> 
> Also, I listened to the 5 minutes of this and these guys are fucking retarded and don't know jack shit about anything.
> ...



I know we often don't see eye to eye but at least we can agree to this.
But that really was painful to watch.
Don't even know why I watch anything with Forenever...whatever, that goddamn video of "Top 5 most Badass females"....
That's just cancer Material.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I'm a fan of Toriko but it is anything but original lol.
> It's just a big mishmash of Dragon Ball, Hokuto no Ken, One Piece, and Hunter x Hunter.



This is true, but with food in it. It's becoming more like Dragon Ball lately though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

So Toriyama's new series is confirmed to only be a short 10 chapter miniseries. Hopefully Hunter x Hunter will return and take its place when it ends.


----------



## Kaido (Jul 7, 2013)

Viz media is publishing the colored volumes of Dragon Ball in North America.
*Now* I have an even better reason to buy the Dragon Ball manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Kaido said:


> Viz media is publishing the colored volumes of Dragon Ball in North America.
> *Now* I have an even better reason to buy the Dragon Ball manga.



They are? Awesome! I thought they were only doing it for the second half of the series.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 7, 2013)

_By Zeromcd of MangaHelpers:_



> Looks like World Trigger's  first volume sales are worse than the latest volume of Cross Manage. It  will not be ranking this week.
> 
> World Trigger volume 1 → Less than 12,000 copies
> 
> Koisuru Edison volume 1 → Less than 3000 copies


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> _By Zeromcd of MangaHelpers:_



Damn... Well weren't Kuroko no Baskets first weeks sales pretty shitty as well?


----------



## Snowless (Jul 7, 2013)

World Trigger was like in the middle of the rankings. Why would their sales be so low?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 8, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Damn... Well weren't Kuroko no Baskets first weeks sales pretty shitty as well?



By asclepius of MH:
Kuroko no Basket sales in 2009
Volume	
02	38,053
03	43,420
04	67,147
05	97,16



_____________
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 9, 2013)

Wouldn't it be creepy if Toriko's writer had said what World Trigger's did? Considering his background i mean


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Wouldn't it be creepy if Toriko's writer had said what World Trigger's did? Considering his background i mean



No, not at all. Having sex with a minor is wrong, but that doesn't mean that one who would do that is sexually attracted to infant babies. That is an incredibly ignorant thing for you to say. Pedophiles are objectively terrible people, but to compare anybody to a baby-rapist is just unbelievable horrible.


----------



## Koori (Jul 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Wouldn't it be creepy if Toriko's writer had said what World Trigger's did? Considering his background i mean



Oh please, that story is water under the bridge, forget about it already.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, we are getting Jump early this week. As you can tell by Nardo scans being put up already. It's because of Marine Day
This national holiday was established in 1995 (and first held in 1996) as a day of gratitude for the blessings of the oceans and for hoping for the prosperity of the maritime nation that is Japan. Originally held on July 20, in 2003 it was changed to the third Monday of July in accordance with the Happy Monday System


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 9, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> No, not at all. Having sex with a minor is wrong, but that doesn't mean that one who would do that is sexually attracted to infant babies. That is an incredibly ignorant thing for you to say. Pedophiles are objectively terrible people, but to compare anybody to a baby-rapist is just unbelievable horrible.



Does he even state the age of the daughter? nope, can be a baby or a 6 years old, who knows.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Does he even state the age of the daughter? nope, can be a baby or a 6 years old, who knows.



You're right, I misread the quote. I apologize for over-reacting. 
I still think it's a bad thing to bring up. A 16 year old is much different than a pre-prepubescent child.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

*#33
**ToC*
*Galactic Patrol Jako (Cover and Lead Color Page)
*One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Naruto 
Nisekoi
*Toriko (Color)
*Shokugeki no Soma
World Trigger
*Haikyuu!! (Color)
*Kuroko no Basuke
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Beelzebub 
Soul Catcher(S)
Bleach
Gintama
Kochikame
*Smokey B.B. (First Ranking)
*Mutou Black
Cross Manage
Koisuru Edison

*34
**Toriko (Cover)
World Trigger (Center Color)
Beelzebub (Center Color)*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice to see World Trigger is doing better. 6th place and color pages next week make me feel pretty good about this series future. 

Kind of bummed about Mutou Black... Unless its ranking improves and fast it's going to be a goner.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 9, 2013)

Had World Trigger been decent? Never tried the series




Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> You're right, I misread the quote. I apologize for over-reacting.
> I still think it's a bad thing to bring up. A 16 year old is much different than a pre-prepubescent child.



Yeah, that's true, was a joke in bad taste, sorry


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Had World Trigger been decent? Never tried the series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what to think of it yet.
It has a very slow pacing (not a bad thing) so not very much has happened so far, but it isn't bad, and I feel it and the concept have a lot of potential personally.

It also has a really nice atmosphere, and you can tell that it is done by a veteran mangaka because of how professional if feels unlike Hungry Joker and Takamagahara.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 9, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I don't know what to think of it yet.
> It has a very slow pacing (not a bad thing) so not very much has happened so far, but it isn't bad, and I feel it and the concept have a lot of potential personally.
> 
> It also has a really nice atmosphere, and you can tell that it is done by a veteran mangaka because of how professional if feels unlike* Hungry Joker and Takamagahara*.



Good to know, but i gotta say that Hungry Joker, while still very bad, is miles beyond Takamahagara, that one was really horrible to look at. And the concepts offered some potencial, if better worked upon and with a better writting it could have worked.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Good to know, but i gotta say that Hungry Joker, while still very bad, is miles beyond Takamahagara, that one was really horrible to look at. And the concepts offered some potencial, if better worked upon and with a better writting it could have worked.



I do agree that Hungry Joker had nice art, but I felt even the concept and plot itself was really generic and pretty dumb in my opinion, to each his own though.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 9, 2013)

I never read Takamahagara, what was so bad about it?


----------



## manidk (Jul 9, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I never read Takamahagara, what was so bad about it?



It never really had a chance to realize itself, mainly.

The whole thing was pretty rushed and cobbled together.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I never read Takamahagara, what was so bad about it?



Terrible art
Unbelievably generic concept
Unbelievably generic characters
Incredibly stupid and unfunny humor
Retarded as fuck and just bad writing.
There was a pretty big group of people that thought the series might have actually supposed to be a parody of bad battle manga because of how bad it was.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 9, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I do agree that Hungry Joker had nice art, but I felt even the concept and plot itself was really generic and pretty dumb in my opinion, to each his own though.



Meh, considering the nice art, if the concepts were used with a better writting the series could in least be entertaining, not something revolutionary or really new, but entertaining to follow weekly.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








This doesn't look too bad art wise


----------



## manidk (Jul 9, 2013)

The art really wasn't atrocious.

The story is where it fell flat.  Probably coulda saved itself if it lasted longer.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 9, 2013)

It doesn't? Maybe this will help


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Meh, considering the nice art, if the concepts were used with a better writting the series could in least be entertaining, not something revolutionary or really new, but entertaining to follow weekly.



Yeah I guess.
I probably wouldn't read it, but if it had a better writer I could see it being an okay series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Togashi you know alot about Jump manga history and stuff. 

When Dragon Ball ended, what was Jump's leading manga after that?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 10, 2013)

Takamagahara didn't have bad art. It just didn't have anywhere to go story wise.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2013)

It had bad art, those who are saying it didn't have either not read through it or have really low expectations. For a magazine like jump a lot of it was substandard. Its what I would expect from an amateur series not an actually published piece of work.

For some of the creepier powers the art did work to some degree. Had the artist realized that and been given the chance perhaps the series could have gone to an interesting place.

With series like Hungry Joker and Bulge, which had better art and stories, being cancelled I don't see any reason Takamagahara should have been given more time to develop.



World Trigger is disappointing me. Its simply too slow. The art is unfit for fighting scenes too.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Hey Togashi you know alot about Jump manga history and stuff.
> 
> When Dragon Ball ended, what was Jump's leading manga after that?



If I remember correctly Jump actually had some issues with the readerbase after Dragon Ball ended, and while there were several popular series that continued on after Dragon Ball ended in 95 (like Slam Dunk, Kenshin (probably the most popular until One Piece started), Yu-Gi-Oh, Hoshin Engi) there really wasn't anything that was a true lead flagship series and dominated until One Piece started  in 1997. 

During One Piece's early years its biggest competition in the rankings was Hunter x Hunter, Leader Den Takeshi, Hikaru no Go, and Ruroni Kenshin (until its end). Then of course Takeshi and Kenshin ended, and Naruto and Bleach started up and the "Big 3 era" started. (also, interesting thing to note is Naruto actually didn't explode to popularity right away and didn't get into being regularly in the top 3 of the rankings for about a year)


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 10, 2013)

This v?deo shows the top 3 of shonen jump by year:
[YOUTUBE]PBcLKA6oNYg[/YOUTUBE]

During the first half of 2005 Naruto was in number one, i don't really know where it was but i guess that was right before or right after the timeskip. 1998 had a good line-up of big 3: One Piece, Rurouni Kenshin and Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> This v?deo shows the top 3 of shonen jump by year:
> [YOUTUBE]PBcLKA6oNYg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> During the first half of 2005 Naruto was in number one, i don't really know where it was but i guess that was right before or right after the timeskip. 1998 had a good line-up of big 3: One Piece, Rurouni Kenshin and Hunter X Hunter



That question was directed towards me and I already answered it.

That is a pretty cool video though. I like the fact that people are making an effort to help more people to learn about some of the history of Jump that doesn't involve them having to search through countless Japanese websites that I've wasted so much of my life doing lol.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry, just wanted to help, since i made your comente go to the last page let me quote your answer:



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> If I remember correctly Jump actually had some issues with the readerbase after Dragon Ball ended, and while there were several popular series that continued on after Dragon Ball ended in 95 (like Slam Dunk, Kenshin (probably the most popular until One Piece started), Yu-Gi-Oh, Hoshin Engi) there really wasn't anything that was a true lead flagship series and dominated until One Piece started  in 1997.
> 
> During One Piece's early years its biggest competition in the rankings was Hunter x Hunter, Leader Den Takeshi, Hikaru no Go, and Ruroni Kenshin (until its end). Then of course Takeshi and Kenshin ended, and Naruto and Bleach started up and the "Big 3 era" started. (also, interesting thing to note is Naruto actually didn't explode to popularity right away and didn't get into being regularly in the top 3 of the rankings for about a year)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Sorry, just wanted to help, since i made your comente go to the last page let me quote your answer:



It's okay. I'm just a bit too much of a dick sometimes.
Sorry.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow that's amazing actually. I didn't know One Piece was so popular from the get go.

Why is that? If any of you guys know.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jul 10, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Wow that's amazing actually. I didn't know One Piece was so popular from the get go.
> 
> Why is that? If any of you guys know.




A few factors, in my opinion

Oda pretty much established his story the right way at the beginning.  Introducing a very likeable protagonist with an inspiring goal that everyone can root for.  Setting up a very large and vast world that can be explored.  Introducing a well balanced and unique cast of characters that have the right amount of development.

His storytelling ability and his sense of humor are also very well portrayed.

The art work is very creative and unique.

Also the fact that Oda is considered as a "genius" by his peers and the editors of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 10, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> Also the fact that Oda is considered as a "genius" by his peers and the editors of Shonen Jump.



He just plans everything out well.
He's clearly thought of things well before they happened, and that's how he can get away without any plotholes or retcons, and can reference previous things and foreshadow a lot to make an impressive level of continuity.
I really, really do not understand why so many other manga artists are content to just make the plot up as they go along. That's how you get really big plot holes (having to retcon the Sharingan from a byakugan mutation to the godly thing it is now) or a general feel of discontinuity and asspulls.

One Piece has many assets and only a few faults, in my opinion, but what really makes it great is his level of planning and using that to foreshadow a lot.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowless said:


> He just plans everything out well.
> He's clearly thought of things well before they happened, and that's how he can get away without any plotholes or retcons, and can reference previous things and foreshadow a lot to make an impressive level of continuity.
> I really, really do not understand why so many other manga artists are content to just make the plot up as they go along. That's how you get really big plot holes (having to retcon the Sharingan from a byakugan mutation to the godly thing it is now) or a general feel of discontinuity and asspulls.
> 
> One Piece has many assets and only a few faults, in my opinion, but what really makes it great is his level of planning and using that to foreshadow a lot.



It seems a lot of manga artists start a new arc and barely know where it will end but Oda seems to be able to plan out 3-4 arcs into the future which is amazing because that could be years later.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I really, really do not understand why so many other manga artists are content to just make the plot up as they go along. That's how you get really big plot holes (having to retcon the Sharingan from a byakugan mutation to the godly thing it is now) or a general feel of discontinuity and asspulls.



The problem comes from their schedule.

They have to write/draw a chapter each week and likely have little time to spend on the planning of the series. I imagine many starting artists have an idea of where they want the story to go but as editors suggest changes in the story and the artists themselves start making changes the plans get thrown out the window. It must be hard to stick to ideas you thought up of years ago.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 11, 2013)

> One Piece has many assets and only a few faults,



Needs more explosions. 



> but what really makes it great is his level of planning and using that to foreshadow a lot



I agree. 

Oda is telling a story, which is why he takes his time to properly set things up. OP is not an instant gratification manga, when the big moments happen they have a lot of impact because of the ground work laid out before which are always memorable.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 11, 2013)

True. That just means sitting through a lot of setup.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 11, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> The problem comes from their schedule.
> 
> They have to write/draw a chapter each week and likely have little time to spend on the planning of the series. I imagine many starting artists have an idea of where they want the story to go but as editors suggest changes in the story and the artists themselves start making changes the plans get thrown out the window. It must be hard to stick to ideas you thought up of years ago.



I suppose. But then I feel like they should just sit down for a while before they start the series and plan most things out.



Toriko said:


> True. That just means sitting through a lot of setup.




Next part has OP spoilers, if you care to avoid them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't really feel that way, though. I've never felt like it was dragging for a long time as it was setting up other things, because the worldbuilding and plot is built is built up slowly, but that doesn't mean the arcs that build them up aren't fun or exciting.
You could say part of Arlong Park's purpose is just to set up the flashback in Fishman Island as well as the themes in Sabaody and FI. But Arlong Park is one of people's favorite arcs and doesn't feel at all like set up.
And like how Alabasta set up Crocodile, then Impel Down and Marineford showed more of him, all so that his eventual reveal of connection with the revolutionaries will have more meaning for the character and will help with the revolutionaries' backstory. But those arcs don't feel like set up.
Thriller Bark set up both Kuma (to tie in with Vegapunk and revolutionaries), Moria (who is almost back in the story and has a connection with Kaido), and Absalom (who leaked the information about Kidd's alliance), but Thriller Bark is one of my favorite arcs and is full of mystery and intrigue.

So my point is that each arc might have some setup to, you know, set up that arc, but that's every arc in every shonen ever.
But the setup for the overall story is slowly built up in pieces from each arc and all ties in together. The things that are setup for later things, like inanimate objects eating DFs, or the poneglyphs, or Crocodile's secret from Ivankov, are all there, and therefore you get a lot more gratification when those things are fleshed out and revealed in full, but there's so much else going on that you can get into, that it doesn't feel like you're "sitting through setup."





A spoilerless summation:

So my point is that each arc might have some setup to, you know, set up that arc, but that's every arc in every shonen ever, and even that isn't boring, or anything, I think.
But the setup for the overall story is slowly built up in pieces from each arc and all ties in together. The things that are setup for later things, are all there, and therefore you get a lot more gratification when those things are fleshed out and revealed in full, but there's so much else going on that you can get into, that it doesn't feel like you're "sitting through setup."


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 12, 2013)

It isn't fair that people have to put up with not getting the KZB final volumes of Shaman King in the US and don't get to read the ending.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 13, 2013)

This is the Shounen Jump's 45th anniversary cover (distributed online). Nice to see Hunter x Hunter getting some love.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like Jump SQ. going to start its own Golden Futre Cup, called SQ. Next Cup, on next month. Here are the entries:


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

Thought some of you guys might want to read this


----------



## Virys (Jul 17, 2013)

*Jump #34 (22/07) :*
*Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
1.Assassination Classroom
2.One Piece
*Ginga Patrol Jako*
3.Naruto
*World Trigger (Color Page)*
4.Shokugeki no Souma 
5.Hq!!
*Beelzebub (Color Page)*
6.Nisekoi
7.Kuroko no Basket
8.Bleach
9.PSI Kusuo Saiki
10.Soul Catcher(S)
11.Kochikame
12.Gintama
13.Mutou Black
14.Smoky B.B.
15.Koisuru Edison 
*Cross Manage (End)* 


*#35:
Cover & Lead CP: Kuro Clock by Atsushi Nakamura (New Series, 54 pg.)
CP: Kuroko no Basket, Shokugeki no Souma 
Absent: One Piece, Bleach (Till Issue #41)*


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2013)

Wasn't Cross Manage Ending?


----------



## Virys (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes
*Cross Manage (End)*


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jul 17, 2013)

Virys said:


> *Jump #34 (22/07) :*
> *Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
> 1.Assassination Classroom
> 2.One Piece
> ...




Damn, Cross Manage couldn't catch a break.

Oh well, at least SJ still has One Piece, AC, SnS, and Kuroko.

And AC finally knocked One Piece out of the throne this week lol


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 18, 2013)

Virys said:


> *Jump #34 (22/07) :*
> *Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
> 1.Assassination Classroom
> 2.One Piece
> ...



GAH! GET HIGHER MUTOU BLACK! It's actually a very good series and doesn't deserve to get an early cancellation and be grouped with complete shit like Takamagahara, Hungry Joker, or SWOT.... 

Hopefully Bleach being on break for 6 weeks might help with its ranking. Speaking of Bleach though, I wonder if Jump is finally forcing it to end now, I means its rankings and sales have been dropping for quite some time and now this is happening. Because if it is then I'm really interested in the future of Jump, I mean with Bleach possibly ending, Beelzebub most likely being in its final arc, AssClass being confirmed to not be a long-running series, Jako confirmed to be a 10 chapter series, Naruto ending next year, and Gin-Tama probably nearing its end as well it makes me wonder how the power dynamics of Jump might change.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 18, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> Damn, Cross Manage couldn't catch a break.
> 
> Oh well, at least SJ still has One Piece, AC, SnS, and Kuroko.
> 
> And AC finally knocked One Piece out of the throne this week lol



AssClass has done that several times already, there's nothing to be surprised about anymore.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

AssClass and One piece always seem to rotate in that spot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> GAH! GET HIGHER MUTOU BLACK! It's actually a very good series and doesn't deserve to get an early cancellation and be grouped with complete shit like Takamagahara, Hungry Joker, or SWOT....
> 
> Hopefully Bleach being on break for 6 weeks might help with its ranking. Speaking of Bleach though, I wonder if Jump is finally forcing it to end now, I means its rankings and sales have been dropping for quite some time and now this is happening. Because if it is then I'm really interested in the future of Jump, I mean with Bleach possibly ending, Beelzebub most likely being in its final arc, AssClass being confirmed to not be a long-running series, Jako confirmed to be a 10 chapter series, Naruto ending next year, and Gin-Tama probably nearing its end as well it makes me wonder how the power dynamics of Jump might change.




If I wouldn't know better this could sound like their reason for the Global Manga Contest seeing that the 3 Winners get publication.

Still cursing my horrendous drawing abilities.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Toriko and One piece will be the main ones. Now I know why jump is desperatly looking for a new battle series.

Good time for hxh to come back.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 19, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> GAH! GET HIGHER MUTOU BLACK! It's actually a very good series and doesn't deserve to get an early cancellation and be grouped with complete shit like Takamagahara, Hungry Joker, or SWOT....
> 
> Hopefully Bleach being on break for 6 weeks might help with its ranking. Speaking of Bleach though, I wonder if Jump is finally forcing it to end now, I means its rankings and sales have been dropping for quite some time and now this is happening. Because if it is then I'm really interested in the future of Jump, I mean with Bleach possibly ending, Beelzebub most likely being in its final arc, AssClass being confirmed to not be a long-running series, Jako confirmed to be a 10 chapter series, Naruto ending next year, and Gin-Tama probably nearing its end as well it makes me wonder how the power dynamics of Jump might change.



What you're saying is quite true, but if they're going to lose so many series i doubt they're pushing Bleach for cancelation, expecially when that used to be one of their most popular titles, last time they higly advertised it when the final arc began it had a good boost in ratings, as well as sales. The manga still sells well, not as well as before, but still has a strong number, it would be idiotic of their part if they just pushed Blach for cancelation, expecially now that much of their star power is going to vanish.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> What you're saying is quite true, but if they're going to lose so many series i doubt they're pushing Bleach for cancelation, expecially when that used to be one of their most popular titles, last time they higly advertised it when the final arc began it had a good boost in ratings, as well as sales. The manga still sells well, not as well as before, but still has a strong number, it would be idiotic of their part if they just pushed Blach for cancelation, expecially now that much of their star power is going to vanish.



I dunno man, Jump has had lots of series that used to be incredibly popular yet later got cancelled when their popularity just kept dropping and dropping to the point where it wasn't even relevant in the magazine anymore despite its decent sales (Shaman King for example). And a 6 week break will definitely damage its rankings in the magazine even worse when it returns, pretty much every series that goes on a long break ends up dropping in rankings a lot when it comes back.

Plus, even with the aforementioned series ending, Jump would still have; One Piece (which pretty much sells the magazine by itself), Haikyuu!!, Hunter x Hunter, Kuroko no Basuke, Nisekoi, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, Shokugeki no Soma, and Toriko which are all pretty damn popular series to keep it afloat, World Trigger is also steadily rising in popularity. Plus who knows what new series might end up getting very popular down the line.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Not seeing Toriko being main when KnB is far more successful.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Not seeing Toriko being main when KnB is far more successful.



Please tell me where I said it would be "main" buddy? I just mentioned both of them as very popular series in Jump.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

I am referring to Eminem's post.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> I am referring to Eminem's post.



Oh, well even still, I felt it was pretty obvious his post was referring to battle manga in Jump rather than manga in Jump as a whole.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

He's talking as if toriko and one piece are carrying WSJ. Which I disagree with as KnB is more successful main battle? Maybe..


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think its more popular than toriko as far as I know. And its def not rivalling one piece now.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I don't think its more popular than toriko as far as I know.



It's the second best selling manga in WSJ, only second to One Piece. So yeah, it is not a matter of opinion as to which is more popular than other.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> It's the second best selling manga in WSJ, only second to One Piece. So yeah, it is not a matter of opinion as to which is more popular than other.



Why are you just straight up pulling shit out of your ass? Naruto and Hunter x Hunter sell WAY WAY more than KnB does.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

It is?  I don't remember.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Why are you just straight up pulling shit out of your ass? Naruto and Hunter x Hunter sell WAY WAY more than Toriko does.



What the fuck? I have always been arguing in favor of KnB (as it sells more than Toriko), and not Toriko, and now you think that I am implying such thing? Please don't jump into conclusions and lash random things on others.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Let me look it up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> What the fuck? I have always been arguing in favor of KnB (as it sells more than Toriko), and not Toriko, and now you think that I am implying such thing? Please don't jump into conclusions and lash random things on others.



Small typo, I fixed it.
But kiddo, my point still stands. You claimed that KnB is the current second highest selling series in Jump which is ludicrous bullshit that you just pulled out of your ass.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

After one piece it was naruto and hunter x hunter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Eminem said:


> After one piece it was naruto and hunter x hunter.



I can't even believe he actually tried to claim that. My mind is just blown right now, I almost want to put his post in my signature because of how bizarrely ludicrous it was.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Still not knb


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

@Nensense:

Going by the best selling mangas yearly, yeah. KnB lately sells more than HxH or Naruto. Yeah, if they released the same amount of volumes it would have been probably the same or even more, but that is not the point. Keep deluding yourself mate. 

Come back to me when you can actually write something without attacking.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Still not knb



Hell, I don't even think KnB is even in the top 5 of all-time Jump sales for currently running series. Is this kid serious right now?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Eminem said:


> After one piece it was naruto and hunter x hunter.



Look at the one on the third rank, mate.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 19, 2013)

Based on these, Kuroko no Basket does have really high sales.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> @Nensense:
> 
> Going by the best selling mangas yearly, yeah. KnB lately sells more than HxH or Naruto. Yeah, if they released the same amount of volumes it would have been probably the same or even more, but that is not the point. Keep deluding yourself mate.
> 
> Come back to me when you can actually write something without attacking.



You seriously want to play this game? Okay buddy, lets do it. 

The only time KnB was right behind One Piece annually was ONE YEAR, which was last year.


But every single year since it began? Not even fucking close.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Based on these, Kuroko no Basket does have really high sales.



It might have high sales. However not to the ludicrous and laughable degree that this kid is trying to claim.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> You seriously want to play this game? Okay buddy, lets do it.
> 
> The only time KnB was right behind One Piece annually was ONE YEAR, which was last year.
> 
> ...



Idiocy at it's finest. What a sight. Yeah, Kuroko's anime started on 2012, and that's when it got popular, because it captured the fujoshi's eyes. As seen, even in this year's sales, it will probably be the second best selling manga from WSJ.

Now excuse me, as I am leaving this thread. Since this is probably what defines stupid. It seems like you get depressed every time you're proven wrong. Cute.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Idiocy at it's finest. What a sight. Yeah, Kuroko's anime started on 2012, and that's when it got popular, because it captured the fujoshi's eyes. As seen, even in this year's sales, it will probably be the second best selling manga from WSJ.
> 
> Now excuse me, as I am leaving this thread. Since this is probably what defines stupid. It seems like you get depressed every time you're proven wrong. Cute.



We are dealing in actual numbers buddy, not hypotheticals. If there is any idiocy in this thread then it clearly isn't us. Any you proved us wrong? How in any way can you believe that? Do you understand what the word irony means?
Just apologize and admit you were wrong, you don't have to be so arrogant, have a sense of humility.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

This is contradictory, but I will post one more time since you brought a point that I would like to mention..

I am not assuming. I pointed out that once the anime started, it boosted the manga sales (obviously), and reached rank 2.  That's a fact. As for this year, so far, it is indeed the second best selling manga from WSJ. As you can see in the 2013's first half, it is ranked below Magi. And since Magi is not from WSJ, this means Kuroko's the second best selling manga in WSJ - 2013 (Half) [and will still be the second best selling for WSJ in 2013 as a whole].

How am I the one showing arrogance when you're the one who attacked me? I was being totally normal.

Cya.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

Melodie said:


> This is contradictory, but I will post one more time since you brought a point that I would like to mention..
> 
> I am not assuming. I pointed out that once the anime started, it boosted the manga sales (obviously), and reached rank 2.  That's a fact. As for this year, so far, it is indeed the second best selling manga from WSJ. As you can see in the 2013's first half, it is ranked below Magi. And since Magi is not from WSJ, this means Kuroko's the second best selling manga in WSJ - 2013 (Half) [and will still be the second best selling for WSJ in 2013 as a whole].
> 
> ...



An anime usually always gives a temporary popularity boost to a series. Please stop being a blind fanboy and use logic.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 19, 2013)

But indeed,in the last 2 years Kuroko is the second best selling manga from Jump


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 19, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> But indeed,in the last 2 years Kuroko is the second best selling manga from Jump



The way this kid tried to put it though was as if this was a recurring thing. One year (and possibly two, we can't state that for certain) doesn't mean jack shit. Especially when it's a well known fact that a new anime usually always gives a temporary popularity boost for the manga.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> But indeed,in the last 2 years Kuroko is the second best selling manga from Jump



such is the power of fujoshi


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 19, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> The way this kid tried to put it though was as if this was a recurring thing. One year (and possibly two, we can't state that for certain) doesn't mean jack shit. Especially when it's a well known fact that a new anime usually always gives a temporary popularity boost for the manga.



I'm pretty sure that he's talking about current Jump without HxH and with Nardo selling less and less with every volume.

He's not talking about overall sales.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jul 19, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I dunno man, Jump has had lots of series that used to be incredibly popular yet later got cancelled when their popularity just kept dropping and dropping to the point where it wasn't even relevant in the magazine anymore despite its decent sales (Shaman King for example). And a 6 week break will definitely damage its rankings in the magazine even worse when it returns, pretty much every series that goes on a long break ends up dropping in rankings a lot when it comes back.
> 
> Plus, even with the aforementioned series ending, Jump would still have; One Piece (which pretty much sells the magazine by itself), Haikyuu!!, Hunter x Hunter, Kuroko no Basuke, Nisekoi, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, Shokugeki no Soma, and Toriko which are all pretty damn popular series to keep it afloat, World Trigger is also steadily rising in popularity. Plus who knows what new series might end up getting very popular down the line.




I agree.

Shonen Jump should be fine.

Considering the fact that each One Piece volume averages at least 2 million sales.

and HxH and Kuroko no Basuke even made the top 10 list in volume sales for the 1st half of 2013, if i remember correctly.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

On the link you told me to check 3 I still on,y saw hxh and naruto. But I wouldn't doubt it. Still never going to sell over all as well as its rival sd.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

Ah I saw it. Melodie. You just quoted the wrong one. I'm on the nook and everything came out blurry.

Edit nvm you did. This device is fuckimg me over.

I should check it out if its good.


----------



## Tangible (Jul 19, 2013)

You nerds are missing the biggest thing about these figures
*
Terra Formars* is doing well :]


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2013)

> White Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > But indeed,in the last 2 years Kuroko is the second best selling manga from Jump
> ...


Fucking Finally. Repped.



Eminem said:


> Ah I saw it. Melodie. You just quoted the wrong one. I'm on the nook and everything came out blurry.
> 
> Edit nvm you did. This device is fuckimg me over.
> 
> I should check it out if its good.



I am not really debating as to whether it is better than said mangas, because I like HxH far more. My point was only that KnB is the second best selling manga in WSJ, as proven in 2012 sales, and 2013 (half) sales.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 20, 2013)

Thinking 2nd season might individual volumes to over 1 million mark.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

One piece sells are insane. It only hadone volume come out in the first half of 2013 when those results came out.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 20, 2013)

Individual volume sales of OP have slowed down compared to blockbuster 2011/2012 time period.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 20, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Individual volume sales of OP have slowed down compared to blockbuster 2011/2012 time period.



Well, that was Marineford, right?
Yeah, those were the highest.

But, once he gets into another really epic sequence, I'm sure they'll reach that, if not get close to it again. I honestly imagine Dressrosa's going to make the sales pick up, as it's the best arc post timeskip by a pretty large margin, and I only see it going up from here.

But there's a chance only 3 volumes will be out this year, unless they rush to get two more out, so sales for 2013 might on average be lower than previous years.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 20, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> I'm pretty sure that he's talking about current Jump without HxH and with Nardo selling less and less with every volume.
> 
> He's not talking about overall sales.



Naruto isn't selling less considering every volume is still passing the 1 million mark. Rather it's the competition that is making Naruto look as though it's losing sales.

Not to mention only one Naruto volume, before the half year rankings, was only released this year.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 20, 2013)

Naruto probably has among the least decline per volume among big established titles. It's just as said above that many new series are getting good boost.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 20, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Naruto isn't selling less considering every volume is still passing the 1 million mark. Rather it's the competition that is making Naruto look as though it's losing sales.
> 
> Not to mention only one Naruto volume, before the half year rankings, was only released this year.



The latest volume only sold 800,000 million copies in 2 weeks.

So yes,it is selling less.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 20, 2013)

How much boost, if any, would this Toriko movie would give to the series? I am thinking a well-made and good movie would allow Toriko to become a blockbuster.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

Movies don't make a lot of difference in the manga industry. Since that's mainly the animes job.

One piece highest was mf period. Which was the climax of part one. Even after that every volume dwarfs any manga sell out there.


----------



## Null (Jul 20, 2013)

As long as Kuroko keeps it's second spot, I'll be a happy man


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 20, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> The latest volume only sold 800,000 million copies in 2 weeks.
> 
> So yes,it is selling less.



Volume 55 started off even worse, yet it reach the 1 million mark. It will eventually reach the 1 million mark.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

People forget the manga industy in general took a hit.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2013)

the magi and kuroko sales are being fueled by fujoshis. calm your tits bros. nardo will get that 2nd spot once again once the fujoshi hype goes down and it goes deservedly to gintama


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 20, 2013)

Even Current Magi which is boring is still better than current Nardo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2013)

white hawk still being white hawk


----------



## Snowless (Jul 23, 2013)

Seven weeks?
I thought it was like five?


----------



## Soranushi (Jul 23, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Seven weeks?
> I thought it was like five?



_Jump is coming up on one of the National Holiday breaks in August, and Bleach doesn't officially return until the 9th of September; so starting this week it'll be seven-weeks by the time we get back to it. So, I'm guessing WSJ or Kubo aren't officially counting this week or the Holiday Break week in regards to the five-week statement. _


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn it Kubo, i know Togashi takes ocasional hiatuses but i didn't know these writers would be able to take so long beween chapters, i thought they normally did it between timeskips only.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Damn it Kubo, i know Togashi takes ocasional hiatuses but i didn't know these writers would be able to take so long beween chapters, i thought they normally did it between timeskips only.



A lot of people think Jump is giving Kubo this seven weeks as a courtesy based on its previous relevance and allowing him to plan out a way to quickly wrap up the series and end it due to its horrible rankings, cancelled anime, and continually dropping sales.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

It's possible, However, while i don't know much about the subject matter, the manga is still selling realativelly well:



They're beating Toriko and Fairy Tail's, well, in least in that month, since FT was in the top 10 list of 2013 while Bleach wasn't.

Either way Kubo's pace is really slow, i don't know how the guy will be able to condense 5-7 years of contente into 1-2 years


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> It's possible, However, while i don't know much about the subject matter, the manga is still selling realativelly well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medaka Box and Shaman King still sold relatively well before their cancellations as well though despite their horrible rankings for the final parts of their serializations.

Bleach just isn't relevant in Jump anymore and its sales aren't enough to justify it having a space in the magazine, especially when those sales are continually dropping and dropping. 

And they are probably giving him these 7 weeks because they know he doesn't have the slightest clue how to properly pace a story and want to give him a chance to wrap it up as nicely as he can.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

I guess you're right, it's kind of a shame since even though Bleach has been kind of bad it's still entertaining, Naruto however should drop dead already, since the war started it has been going from bad to worse, they're fighting Obito for how long right now? An year?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I guess you're right, it's kind of a shame since even though Bleach has been kind of bad it's still entertaining, Naruto however should drop dead already, since the war started it has been going from bad to worse, they're fighting Obito for how long right now? An year?



I agree, Bleach has been somewhat decent during this arc, but nothing it can do can change the shit that came before it.

And you already know that I don't think Naruto has ever been of quality so I'll refrain from getting super into that, but I do think that the series will probably end by early next year.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I agree, Bleach has been somewhat decent during this arc, but nothing it can do can change the shit that came before it.
> 
> *And you already know that I don't think Naruto has ever been of quality so I'll refrain from getting super into that, but I do think that the series will probably end by early next year*.



Yeah i know, but even if you consider the rest of the manga bad this arc is really a level beyong terrible.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Yeah i know, but even if you consider the rest of the manga bad this arc is really a level beyong terrible.



I couldn't take anymore after the Tobito reveal, what's been going on that is making it THAT bad in your opinion?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I couldn't take anymore after the Tobito reveal, what's been going on that is making it THAT bad in your opinion?



Obito reveal, power levels making even less sence (now Kakashi can fight equally with Obito, and even defeats him), Orochimaru is now a good guy, Sasuke changes personality yet again and becomes an ally, writing give 

Hinata development, the next chapter Minato gives fuel to Naruto/ Sakura. Sakura becomes as strong as Naruto and Sasuke thanks to focusing chakra for 2 years in the same spot, say's she'll never again be look at Naruto and Sasuke's back > the next chapter she stays behind to heal people (once again).

Obito is now becoming a jinchuriki due to some jutsu and is like a mindless superman right now. There are many other reasons i probably don't remember, and the fights are taking way longer than they should, the idea istself of having the last arc be a battle against former enemies that died and got their development done is bad enough, but the past year Kishi has been taking a special piss with the plot.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Obito reveal, power levels making even less sence (now Kakashi can fight equally with Obito, and even defeats him), Orochimaru is now a good guy, Sasuke changes personality yet again and becomes an ally, writing give
> 
> Hinata development, the next chapter Minato gives fuel to Naruto/ Sakura. Sakura becomes as strong as Naruto and Sasuke thanks to focusing chakra for 2 years in the same spot, say's she'll never again be look at Naruto and Sasuke's back > the next chapter she stays behind to heal people (once again).
> 
> Obito is now becoming a jinchuriki due to some jutsu and is like a mindless superman right now. There are many other reasons i probably don't remember, and the fights are taking way longer than they should, the idea istself of having the last arc be a battle against former enemies that died and got their development done is bad enough, but the past year Kishi has been taking a special piss with the plot.



Jesus Fuck... Kishimoto is such a fucking hack...


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2013)

that's what happens when you shift themes from HxH esque ninjas to dragon ball minus anything good.

Except Kakashi.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Toriko said:


> that's what happens when you shift themes from HxH esque ninjas to dragon ball minus anything good.
> 
> Except Kakashi.



Imagine how bad Naruto would have been from the beginning if it didn't have HxH to ape and rip from.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Imagine how bad Naruto would have been from the beginning if it didn't have HxH to ape and rip from.



Well, it wouldn't have the Uchihas, which would probably make the plot much better


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Well, it wouldn't have the Uchihas, which would probably make the plot much better



It also wouldn't have Chakra, the Atasuki, the Chuunin Exams, Kabuto, and plenty more as well.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 23, 2013)

oh jesus god not this again nensense  the world doesn't revolve around hxh


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 23, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> It also wouldn't have Chakra, the Atasuki, the Chuunin Exams, Kabuto, and plenty more as well.



Chakra kind of became more retarded when Kishi made it even closer to Nen by having those different classes and a way to choose them, the Aktasuki stoped being interesting in Part II, chunin exams is definitelly one of the highlights, then again exam arcs are actually a very nice idea, a twist on tournament arcs in a way, Togashi will definitelly inspire more people to do arcs like that.

Kabuto was a rip-off from HxH? Didn't notice it, but now that you mention it his first appearance kind of remind me of Wing. Orochimaru would definitelly be different, his role in the plot was very similar to Hisoka's, and they're both seen as pedos by fans.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Chakra kind of became more retarded when Kishi made it even closer to Nen by having those different classes and a way to choose them, the Aktasuki stoped being interesting in Part II, chunin exams is definitelly one of the highlights, then again exam arcs are actually a very nice idea, a twist on tournament arcs in a way, Togashi will definitelly inspire more people to do arcs like that.
> 
> Kabuto was a rip-off from HxH? Didn't notice it, but now that you mention it his first appearance kind of remind me of Wing. Orochimaru would definitelly be different, his role in the plot was very similar to Hisoka's, and they're both seen as pedos by fans.



Kabuto was basically just Tonpa but not used for comic relief.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

*Jump #35 (29/07) :
**Kurokuroku (Cover* *& Lead Color Page*, *New Series, 54 pg*.)
Toriko
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)
*Assassination Classroom
Naruto
Beelzebub
Ginga Patrol Jako
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)
*Nisekoi
Hq!!
World Trigger
Gintama
Kochikame
Smoky B.B.
Soul Catcher(S)
Mutou Black
*Koisuru Edison (End)
**Bleach (Absent till Issue #41)
One Piece (Absent)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

#36:
*Cover* *& Lead CP: Hime Doll!! (After School Idol) by Kazuro Kyou* *(New Series, 54 pg.*)
*CP: Toriko, PSI Kusuo Saiki, Kurokuroku 
**Bangaihen: Gag Manga Biyori, Inumaru Dashi*
*Absent: Bleach (Till Issue #41)*

Looks like its time to give up hope on Mutou Black's rankings improving... Pretty damn bummed out actually.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess Toriyama's is exempt for the 8 week minimum before rankings rule?
If that's so, why haven't we even gotten the second chapter translated?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I guess Toriyama's is exempt for the 8 week minimum before rankings rule?
> If that's so, why haven't we even gotten the second chapter translated?



Its rankings wouldn't really matter anyways because it is only going to be a 10 chapter series. 
The reason we probably haven't gotten a second chapter yet is because the US version of Weekly Shonen Jump is officially translating it. We will probably still get chapters, just with pretty irregular releases.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *Jump #35 (29/07) :
> **Kurokuroku (Cover* *& Lead Color Page*, *New Series, 54 pg*.)
> Toriko
> PSI Kusuo Saiki
> ...




Oh yeah Kuro Clock debuts.
Actually looking forward to this.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Oh yeah Kuro Clock debuts.
> Actually looking forward to this.



It's Kurokuroko, the person who called it Kuro Clock on mangahelpers mistranslated the name.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *Jump #35 (29/07) :
> **Kurokuroku (Cover* *& Lead Color Page*, *New Series, 54 pg*.)
> Toriko
> PSI Kusuo Saiki
> ...




Let's go Torikooooooo!!!!  Definitely well deserved after all the unnecessary hate it gets.  I suspect there will be some conspiracy theorists that will say that the editors purposely placed Toriko at #1   


Looks like Mutou Black is next on the chopping block.  Good riddance.  I read it and it's becoming more like a Kenshin rip off.


World Trigger is doing nicely.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 24, 2013)

Toriko and Komatsu bromance seemed to have been well-liked by WSJ votership.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 24, 2013)

Toriko being #1 without one piece there is no big surprise.


----------



## Meikun (Jul 24, 2013)

Yay Toriko #1!  Well deserved after all the unnecessary promotion it gets... 

And with Bleach on break Shokugeki, AssClass, Beelzebub and Gintama are the only WSJ series left to read. Are any of the newer series any good?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 24, 2013)

Soul catchers, Mutou Black and Smoky bb are all in the bottom 3. I've never noticed before how many of the new series fail, but they all get cancelled left and right.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Meikun said:


> Yay Toriko #1!  Well deserved after all the unnecessary promotion it gets...
> 
> And with Bleach on break Shokugeki, AssClass, Beelzebub and Gintama are the only WSJ series left to read. Are any of the newer series any good?



Mutou Black is good but its going to get cancelled
Haikyuu!! is good, but average.
Hunter x Hunter is god tier
One Piece is great
Ginga Patrol Jaco is good but is only a 10 chapter series.
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan is very good
Toriko is decent.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Why celebrate Toriko being number 1. Eits always in the top three and rotates to being number 1. Plus its not really a big deal with one piece not being there. Its like bragging about beating a football team when all the first stringers are out waiting for the post season.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2013)

So, which ongoing mangas would you guys recommend me? I'll catch up on Assassination Classroom, so that's one I'm following anyway. I'll also probably start Toriko and see how it is.

Other than that, some pretty popular mangas seem to be Magi, Kuroko no Basketball (at least it had some decent selling numbers, IIRC) and Ao no Exorcist (again, sale numbers).

As for webcomics, Tower of God and King of Fighters seem to be pretty popular as well.

So, what do you guys recommend? (I like One Piece, FMA, Monster, Death Note, Dragon Ball and many other shonen of different quality. Good story/fighting/comedy/harem are all fair play, even better when you have all of them in one manga ).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Toriko is good if you like one piece and dragon ball. Magi is also good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> So, which ongoing mangas would you guys recommend me? I'll catch up on Assassination Classroom, so that's one I'm following anyway. I'll also probably start Toriko and see how it is.
> 
> Other than that, some pretty popular mangas seem to be Magi, Kuroko no Basketball (at least it had some decent selling numbers, IIRC) and Ao no Exorcist (again, sale numbers).
> 
> ...



I'm missing a lot of completed series still, but all of my ongoing series are up to date and ranked by score.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I'm missing a lot of completed series still, but all of my ongoing series are up to date and ranked by score.



You gave a 7 to To-Love-Ru? O_o


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> You gave a 7 to To-Love-Ru? O_o



I personally thought it was funny.  A bit repetitive but I personally enjoyed the humor a lot.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I personally thought it was funny.  A bit repetitive but I personally enjoyed the humor a lot.



I can't really take it seriously for being a giant rip-off of one of my favorite comedic mangas/ anime


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I can't really take it serious for being a giant rip-off of one of my favorite comedic mangas/ anime



Ah, never read Urusei Yatsura. Not sure if I want to check it out though, not a big fan of Rumiko Takahashi.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Ah, never read Urusei Yatsura. Not sure if I want to check it out though, not a big fan of Rumiko Takahashi.



It's her only work i really care about, only read a few of Inuyasha, but i don't find it near as funny or entertaining. Urusei Yatsura is a little repetitive like most mangas/ animes of it's style, but definitelly a classic.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> It's her only work i really care about, only read a few of Inuyasha, but i don't find it near as funny or entertaining. Urusei Yatsura is a little repetitive like most mangas/ animes of it's style, but definitelly a classic.



Hm, I'll add it to my backlog I guess then.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

I see you read Yu-Gi-Oh!, never got past the end of Battle City, how was the Egypt arc?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I see you read Yu-Gi-Oh!, never got past the end of Battle City, how was the Egypt arc?



Egypt arc was okay, it kind of fell apart towards the end of it but I enjoyed most of it (I also read it back years and years ago though). My high ranking for Yu-Gi-Oh though is mainly based on how much I enjoyed the early parts of the series. The quality of the series was pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, it was constantly changing what it was about, my enjoyment of the series comes due to nostalgia and the Battle City, expecially Marik and Bakura. Got into it due to the anime so i was very surprised when i read the manga and saw that the first 7 volumes weren't about cards, gotta say that they were quite creative with some of the games.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Yeah, it was constantly changing what it was about, my enjoyment of the series comes due to nostalgia and the Battle City, expecially Marik and Bakura. Got into it due to the anime so i was very surprised when i read the manga and saw that the first 7 volumes weren't about cards, gotta say that they were quite creative with some of the games.



Yeah, I really really loved the first seven volumes of the manga and was kind of disappointed when it all changed to card game stuff. I read it all back  in like late Elementary or Early Middle School though so I don't know if it would hold up to my standards I have today,


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Having reread some of those mangas recently they don't hold up very well, even some of my favourite parts of Battle City seem king of weak to me now. Some of the chapters in the first 7 volumes are a bit lame with many villain being greedy and exaggeratedly evil.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Having reread some of those mangas recently they don't hold up very well, even some of my favourite parts of Battle City seem king of weak to me now. Some of the chapters in the first 7 volumes are a bit lame with many villain being greedy and exaggeratedly evil.



Ah damn, that's pretty depressing to hear. Guess not all series can age well though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I'm missing a lot of completed series still, but all of my ongoing series are up to date and ranked by score.



Thanks! That's more than I asked for though, since I only plan to pick up a few new ongoing mangas/manwha/webcomics and continue reading some completed mangas (classics or otherwise).

But seriously, only a 3 for Elfen Lied?!! And 2 for InuYasha?!! And a 3 for 666Satan?!!? I really liked EL and found 666Satan to be enjoyable, if confusing (though I think the scan quality was the problem there...).

Thanks to the others as well. Will probably pick up Tower of God and Toriko for sure. For a third one I was thinking about choosing from the following: Magi, Kingdom, Gintama, Beelzebub, Vinland Saga, since I've been hearing about them for some time now. I do plan to read them all in the future, just want to know what your thoughts on them are, so I can judge better which to start reading sooner 

As for Berserk and HxH, I decided I'll only start reading them when they're completed or when completion is in sight. Which might mean I'll never get around to read them xD

And I'm pretty sure there's a recommendation thread, so I'm sorry about the off-topicness...

Edit: And Yu-Gi-Oh wasn't always about cards?! That's a damn surprise, have only seen the German Dub (but didn't watch YuGiOh GX or whatever that crap was called which came afterwards!).



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Ah damn, that's pretty depressing to hear. Guess not all series can age well though.



I think the problem is rather that WE age and are getting more sophisticated ourselves. Have been watching DB GT and it's pretty much boring the hell out of me :/


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Thanks! That's more than I asked for though, since I only plan to pick up a few new ongoing mangas/manwha/webcomics and continue reading some completed mangas (classics or otherwise).
> 
> But seriously, only a 3 for Elfen Lied?!! And 2 for InuYasha?!! And a 3 for 666Satan?!!? I really liked EL and found 666Satan to be enjoyable, if confusing (though I think the scan quality was the problem there...).
> 
> ...



Elfen Lied was just edgy and bad, the only reason it's so popular with western audiences is because it is usually the first truly gory anime or manga series casual fans get into after Naruto or Bleach. I'd recommend rereading it. 666Satan was incredibly generic and bordered on plagiarism and really took a nosedive later in the series, and I explained to you why Inuyasha was bad in the "Bleach > Naruto" thread. 

And Magi started out great and was great for a pretty long time, but its recently had a drop in quality and has been pretty boring and dumb lately, hoping it picks up, Kingdom is simply amazing and one of the best series running right now, Gin-Tama is great but it's a comedy series so I don't know if that's what you're looking for, Beelzebub is also great but it's also a comedy series so I don't know if that's what you're looking for, and Vinland Saga is great but it also goes on hiatus occasionally similar to HxH and Berserk, not nearly as often but it still does which you might want to be aware of..

I'd also recommend you check out Nanatsu no Taizai and Sengoku Youko seeing how you are looking for good ongoing battle manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

But yeah, speaking of rereading/rewatching series recently and sadly finding out they don't hold up as well anymore, I rewatched Yu Yu Hakusho last year and was pretty damn bummed out at how it really isn't anywhere near as good as I remember it being. I mean the characters were absolutely amazing (characters are Togashi's strongest suit), but the series was so goddamn repetitive, and the Sensui arc was pretty mediocre, and the final arc was just bad. I mean I know that it was because of editorial interference, but still.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to read Yu-Gi-Oh but never a site with the entire series.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 24, 2013)

Ii figured. But I always though Yu-Gi-Oh  would be better anime wise.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Ii figured. But I always though Yu-Gi-Oh  would be better anime wise.



Eh, the best part of Yugioh (the first seven volumes) was never really animated though. I mean it got a very very loose adaptation by Toei but it was complete shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh wasn't always about cards?! That's a damn surprise, have only seen the German Dub (but didn't watch YuGiOh GX or whatever that crap was called which came afterwards!).



No, the first seven volumes were more about different types of games and it was really cool from when I remember reading it. The main anime though skipped the first seven volumes and started the anime when the series shifted into being solely about Duel Monsters.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Elfen Lied was just edgy and bad, the only reason it's so popular with western audiences is because it is usually the first truly gory anime or manga series casual fans get into after Naruto or Bleach. I'd recommend rereading it. 666Satan was incredibly generic and bordered on plagiarism and really took a nosedive later in the series, and I explained to you why Inuyasha was bad in the "Bleach > Naruto" thread.
> 
> And Magi started out great and was great for a pretty long time, but its recently had a drop in quality and has been pretty boring and dumb lately, hoping it picks up, Kingdom is simply amazing and one of the best series running right now, Gin-Tama is great but it's a comedy series so I don't know if that's what you're looking for, Beelzebub is also great but it's also a comedy series so I don't know if that's what you're looking for, and Vinland Saga is great but it also goes on hiatus occasionally similar to HxH and Berserk, not nearly as often but it still does which you might want to be aware of..
> 
> I'd also recommend you check out Nanatsu no Taizai and Sengoku Youko seeing how you are looking for good ongoing battle manga.



Well, this is a case where I have to say I really enjoyed the manga. As far as I remember, the story was okay. The ending was a bit confusing though, I think. 
But to each its own. I think I am often pretty uncritical when reading a manga and tend to just judge it after the level of enjoyment I get out of it =)

Thanks for the warning about the Vinland Saga and yeah, I know those two are gag comics, but still wanted to see what others think about it!
Golden Witch also recommended Nanatsu no Taizai, so I'll keep it in mind.
Maybe I'll just pick up both Magi and Kingdom 



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> No, the first seven volumes were more about different types of games and it was really cool from when I remember reading it. The main anime though skipped the first seven volumes and started the anime when the series shifted into being solely about Duel Monsters.



Wow, didn't even know that o.0 Maybe I'll try to find the manga and read it from the beginning sometime.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 24, 2013)

Kissmanga has the first 7 volumes, for the rest of the series you just have to search for read Yu-Gi-Oh Duelist and read Yu-gi-oh Millenium World on Google, it's actually quite easy to find the series.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Sferr (Jul 30, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> But seriously, only a 3 for Elfen Lied?!! And 2 for InuYasha?!! And a 3 for 666Satan?!!? I really liked EL and found 666Satan to be enjoyable, if confusing (though I think the scan quality was the problem there...).



Honestly, Elfen Lied manga is quite bad. It has a great idea but there were too many wtf moments for me, along the way I've found myself not treating the manga seriously anymore. Anime was much better. 666Satan started nicely but the last arc killed it for me. Although it was clearly rushed, may be it's not fair to judge a manga by a rushed ending.



Rica_Patin said:


> I'm missing a lot of completed series still, but all of my ongoing series are up to date and ranked by score.



Mx0 only 5? I'm sad 



Eminem said:


> I want to read Yu-Gi-Oh but never a site with the entire series.



I've read it completely on mangafox.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

Dragon Ball SD isn't that bad. It's gags are pretty funny and the art is clean. Average is more like it imo.

I wouldn't put Adventure of Sinbad in the same tier as Fairy Tail either.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 30, 2013)

My manga list 



my anime list


Need to add some new series


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Sferr said:


> Mx0 only 5? I'm sad



I personally never really enjoyed it that much. Wasn't bad, but I couldn't call it good either. I think it's because I read it after it was already over and overrated to all hell.



Toriko said:


> Dragon Ball SD isn't that bad. It's gags are pretty funny and the art is clean. Average is more like it imo.
> 
> I wouldn't put Adventure of Sinbad in the same tier as Fairy Tail either.



Uhm, Dragon Ball SD's gags aren't funny at all. It's just a bunch oft watered down imitations of the original Dragon Ball humor fused with inane and unfunny "LOL SO FANNY RANDUMB REFERENCE LIEK FAMILY GUY" bullshit. I mean it was tolerable back when it just kind of skipped all around the series for the first two chapters, but now that its just an unfunny remake of the entire series with no real change other than the art style and the addition to pointless gags it truly deserves that rating.

Also, Adventure of Sinbad has literally no soul and just isn't very good. Fairy Tail however, while pretty goddamned horribly written has a lot of soul and atmosphere and is just fun to read and you can clearly tell that Mashima enjoys making his series which gets it extra points.

Also, why would I give a shit about the opinion of the person who lacks the reading comprehension to understand the difference between an asspull and things that have been foreshadowed for hundreds of chapters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> My manga list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well check out some of the series on my list. I noticed that on our "shared manga" list, the manga "unique to me" section was pretty large.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 30, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Mutou Black is good but its going to get cancelled
> Haikyuu!! is good, but average.
> Hunter x Hunter is great
> One Piece is God Tier
> ...



Fixed                    .


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

> Also, why would I give a shit about the opinion of the person who lacks the reading comprehension to understand the difference between an asspull and things that have been foreshadowed for hundreds of chapters.



That's funny, because I seem to remember you calling a number of Toriko things asspulls Nensense. 

Don't take it as me attacking your opinion.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 30, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> I personally never really enjoyed it that much. Wasn't bad, but I couldn't call it good either. I think it's because I read it after it was already over and overrated to all hell.



I was reading it while it was still going, loved it back then until it was canceled. Even now I consider it having one of the best main leads in all of shounens and not only shounens.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Toriko said:


> That's funny, because I seem to remember you calling a number of Toriko things asspulls Nensense.
> 
> Don't take it as me attacking your opinion.



That's because Toriko does have asspulls buddy boy. It's an enjoyable series but it does have lots of asspulls and ridiculous powerups.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

Name some asspulls then. There are a few but lets see what you say.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Name some asspulls then. There are a few but lets see what you say.



Pretty much every single power-up Toriko gets at the end of every fight.
Also food honor, and that new asspull were they basically just imagine winning in order to win. 
Those are just what comes to my mind at the top of my head.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

> Pretty much every single power-up Toriko gets at the end of every fight



Jewel Meat was I'll give you that. Leg Knife/Fork were not. 



> Also food honor



Not really. If you thought a technique that cut down on calorie consumption wasn't coming, you're pretty short sighted. Especially when higher end attacks would drain a third of your energy.

Nevermind how characters were strangely weighing 500 kilograms at 1.7meters, which is an obvious nod to Food Immersion given what we know now.

It was also foreshadowed when Toriko first went to Gourmet World I believe.



> basically just imagine winning in order to win



That was foreshadowed in the Regal Mammoth Arc, Bubble Fruit Arc, and even the Cooking Festival Arc.

It also doesn't work the way you're trying to imply.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Jewel Meat was I'll give you that. Leg Knife/Fork were not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. You're wrong and just stretching out an excuse.
2. You can come up with these ridiculous excuses, yet have the gall to claim that Alluka's existence or Gon's Nen Contract are  asspulls? And you wonder why I love to laugh at you


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

Nothing I said here was a lie though. If you paid attention you'd know that though


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Nothing I said here was a lie though. If you paid attention you'd know that though



And if you paid attention and actually had reading comprehension, you would never have made those utterly laughable and ridiculous claims about HxH that has ruined your reputation in the HxH section due to how much anal-devastation you received from all of us.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

So you admit what you said here was wrong?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Toriko said:


> So you admit what you said here was wrong?



Why would I admit to that if you don't have the balls to admit you were blatantly lying about Hunter x Hunter because you completely lack reading comprehension?


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know.

Answer the question.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Answer the question.



HOLY FUCKING IRONY BATMAN!


----------



## Toriko (Jul 30, 2013)

I answered yours to the best of my ability, now you do the same.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 30, 2013)

Can we not have spoilers for like 80 series in this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 30, 2013)

Nensense certainly seems to be getting in a lot of such confrontations....

Never mind me.Just enjoying my popcorn.


And what Badalight said.


----------



## manidk (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 30, 2013)

*Jump #36 Bottom 5:*
Kochikame
World Trigger
Smoky B.B.
Soul Catcher(S)
Mutou Black

*#37・38:
Cover & Lead CP: One Piece (Sixteen Year Anniversary)
CP: Toriko, Hime Dol!!*


________


> Jump LIVE news
> Konomi Takeshi will start drawing a new series called Lady Cool, the interesting thing is that the readers will be able to decide how the story progresses by voting on a poll.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2013)

How much space does Kochikame take up in Jump?


----------



## Snowless (Jul 30, 2013)

Soul Catcher(S) is in the bottom five? I haven't read of any of that one, but I remember people praising it for its uniqueness in the first chapter.

They're really giving Mutuo Black a lot of time to get out of the red. But it looks futile, at this point.


And having a story progress via poll sounds boring. It will excite some people, I'm sure, but I'd rather have the plot crafted by someone who knows what they're doing, not the masses. There's also enjoyment in not knowing what will come next, exactly, and being surprised.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2013)

It's pointless for us non-japanese since we can't really influence it. Then again we're not paying for it so fuck us.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 30, 2013)

edit: read a post wrong.




> Soul Catcher(S) is in the bottom five? I haven't read of any of that one, but I remember people praising it for its uniqueness in the first chapter.



Its a series about music changing people. Imagine Shokugeki no Souma if instead of cooking food they played music, and instead of erotic scenes used to display the quality of the food they had, somewhat, action scenes.

It could work but its a hard sell.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2013)

the only manga ive seen that music was good was either in shoujo or seinen, and even in seinen like beck the author concentrated not on the music, but on the situations that make their lives hard while on a gig.

music's a hard sell on manga unless your series is called k-on


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Previous bottom 5 was a fake apparently.

*Jump Issue 36*
*Hime-dol (Lead CP, Cover)
*One Piece
Naruto
*Toriko (Center Color)
*Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Shokugeki-no SOMA
*Kurokuroku (Center Color)
*Ginga Patrol Jaco
Nisekoi
*Saiki Kusuo no PSInan (Center Color)
*World Trigger
Kuroko no Basket
Haikyuu
Beelzebub
*Inumaru Dash (Special Chapter)
*Kochikame
Soul Catcher(S)
Gintama
Smoky B.B.
*Mutou Black- END
* 
Absent Bleach

*Issue 37-38*
*Lead CP/Cover: One Piece
Center Color: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu, Hime-dol, Oneshot by Amano Youichi (49 pages)*

Not fucking happy about them cancelling Mutou Black after only 12 chapters...


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Do we know what's replacing Mutou Black?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

CopyNinja93 said:


> Do we know what's replacing Mutou Black?



Nope. Surprisingly there was absolutely no news about a series replacing it. Kind of is making me seriously hope it's HxH returning actually.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, sucks that Mutou Black had to go.

Really hoping that Soul Catcher(S) doesn't though, I'd love it as a nice weekly read...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2013)

HxH coming back would be awesome.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 31, 2013)

Eminem said:


> HxH coming back would be awesome.



"Yes HxH!"

> 10 weeks later

"FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU TOGASHI"


----------



## 8 (Jul 31, 2013)

whoa! if this isn't this the fastest cancellation ever ever.


----------



## Koori (Jul 31, 2013)

Next week there's a summer poster drawn by the artist of Shokugeki no Soma featuring every main heroine from Jump.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 31, 2013)

Koori said:


> Next week there's a summer poster drawn by the artist of Shokugeki no Soma featuring every main heroine from Jump.



oh so its like what kawashita mizuki did a few years back?

hoping for robin, hinata and rukia this time around


----------



## Patrick (Jul 31, 2013)

Mutou black cancelled after 12 chapters is pretty fast. Soul catchers and Smokey B.B. don't seem to be popular at all either, doubt they'll reach next year. 

World Trigger is doing pretty good lately though, is it worth checking out?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

How was Mutou black? Quite sad that the manga ended so short. It's either pretty weak manga or a sad underrated manga.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 31, 2013)

It wasn't bad.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Toriko said:


> It wasn't bad.



Would you say it deserves better than at least another manga that you think it should have gotten cancel?


----------



## Snowless (Jul 31, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> World Trigger is doing pretty good lately though, is it worth checking out?



A solid shonen, but nothing special, it seems. You can read it and enjoy it, though.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2013)

The 5 series that I read are the top 5 in jump... I'm okay with this.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2013)

El Drive, the New Manga in Live by Akira Amano.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2013)

Another weird ass tiny mascot character and a wimpy looking main char

Amano are you even trying


----------



## manidk (Jul 31, 2013)

Reborn in sssspppppaaaaaccccceeeeeee!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> El Drive, the New Manga in Live by Akira Amano.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope it bombs.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> Reborn in sssspppppaaaaaccccceeeeeee!



Almost right down to the mascot, lol.

I'm interested though.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2013)

Judging by the eye patch:

Wimpy Boy is destined to become the next Leader of Space Pirates.

MOOOOURETSU!!

.......that was embarassing.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 31, 2013)

Koori said:


> Next week there's a summer poster drawn by the artist of Shokugeki no Soma featuring every main heroine from Jump.



Hyped!!! 



Kirito said:


> oh so its like what kawashita mizuki did a few years back?
> 
> hoping for robin,* hinata* and rukia this time around


It will probably be Sakura.


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm hearing the Shonen Jump podcast, they said if they reach 250k combined for US/International subscribers to the English version of WSJ, that they'd actually have weight in determining which series survive in the HQ publication. So series that are popular internationally but are tanking in the HeadQuarter's magazine won't get canned.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> I'm hearing the Shonen Jump podcast, they said if they reach 250k combined for US/International subscribers to the English version of WSJ, that they'd actually have weight in determining which series survive in the HQ publication. So series that are popular internationally but are tanking in the HeadQuarter's magazine won't get canned.



Well that's nice, but it only matters if they actually add more fucking series. I mean the only series that the US Jump carries that I read are One Piece, World Trigger, Bleach, Toriko, and One-Punch Man.

And the only series I'd actually consider paying to read are One Piece and One-Punch Man (but OPM isn't even technically a WSJ series). I mean if they add Hunter x Hunter, Beelzebub, Gin-Tama, and AssClass then I probably would start paying for the HQ English translations, but until them I'd rather not pay money for 2 series I love, and a small handful that I don't mind reading.

What I'd really like for them to do is just make it a Weekly Magazine of a variety Shueisha series.

Imagine the line-up being
AssClass (WSJ)
Beelzebub (WSJ)
Bleach (WSJ)
Gin-Tama (WSJ)
Haikyuu! (WSJ)
Hunter x Hunter (WSJ)
Kuroko no Basket (WSJ)
Narushit (WSJ)
Nisekoi (WSJ)
One Piece (WSJ) 
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (WSJ)
Shokugeki no Sōma (WSJ)
Toriko (WSJ)
World Trigger (WSJ)
Kingdom (WYJ)
One-Punch Man (WYJ)
Shaman King Flowers (JX)
Blue Exorcist (JS)
Claymore (JS)
D.Gray-man  (JS)
Embalming (JS)
Owari no Seraph (JS)
Jumbor (UJ)
Tail Star (UJ)
JoJoLion (UJ)
El Drive (JL)

I mean all of those could easily become really popular stateside, and would be enough content to actually consider putting down a bit of money for.

And even less likely, but since Viz is actually owned by Shokagukan they could also add in Magi, Arata Kangatari, Birdmen, Mushibugyo, Kenichi, Kyokai no Rinne, Detective Conan, Itsuwarbito Utshuho, and Adventure of SInbad which would all certainly be popular.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hyped!!!
> 
> 
> It will probably be Sakura.




Yeah it says *Main Heroine* after all.

Love to see reactions if it is Hinata.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 31, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> El Drive, the New Manga in Live by Akira Amano.



el drive, the new manga about dino, kyoko, and enma in spaaaaaaace 


along iwth the chibi version of teh yugioh zexal alien




theres a weird love trinagle in there somewhere im sure of it


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 31, 2013)

> theres a weird love trinagle in there somewhere im sure of it



Between the weird alien thing, the space pirate, and the teenage boy?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2013)

Rukia isn't used much in WSJ illustrations. It's generally Orihime, Nami and Sakura.

Won't be surprised.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 1, 2013)

Snowless said:


> A solid shonen, but nothing special, it seems. You can read it and enjoy it, though.



Thanks, then I might as well check it out.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 1, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Between the weird alien thing, the space pirate, and the teenage boy?



amano didnt cash in on the bromance in reborn, and kurobasu took advantage. time for her to regain her throne 



nothing like bl in wsj with a side of bestiality


----------



## Sarun (Aug 1, 2013)

I am guessing a series of one-shots will replace Mutou Black for now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> I am guessing a series of one-shots will replace Mutou Black for now.




Kurokuroku I think.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Kurokuroku I think.



No, Kurokuroku replaced Edison.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 1, 2013)

Togashi, will next week be a double issue do to the fact there is a break after?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Togashi, will next week be a double issue do to the fact there is a break after?



Yeah probably, we usually always have a double issue around this time.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 1, 2013)

Aight. I was wondering because no news was stated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Aight. I was wondering because no news was stated.



It's all good, I haven't heard anything either but I know it's always either the first or second week of August we have a double issue.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 4, 2013)

Oda's exclusive Illustrations for Jump Live.


Quite sure there may be more.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 5, 2013)

Creds to Neozero:
Jump Live - Nikukyu!

*Spoiler*: __ 











And for those interested:
Top 10 Series of 3 Generations by Generation Tengoku from a 2 hour special for Jump.
*Spoiler*: __ 




A Banana Generation (people who are above 60s)
01. Harenchi Gakuen
02. Dokonjou Gaeru
03. Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
04. Samurai Giants
05. Otoko Ippiki Gaki Taishou
06. Dr. Slump
07. Mazinger Z
08. Play Ball
09. Cat's♥Eye
10. Circuit no Ohkami

A Kiwi Generation (people who are in 40s)
01. Dragon Ball
02. Kinnikuman
03. Slam Dunk
04. Hokuto no Ken
05. City Hunter
06. Captain Tsubasa
07. Highschool! Kimen-gumi
08. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
09. Kimagure Orange☆Road
10. Yu☆Yu☆Hakusho

A Mango Genereation (people who are in 20s)
01. One Piece
02. Hunter?Hunter
03. Naruto
04. Toriko
05. Bleach
06. Hikaru no Go
07. Yu☆Gi☆Oh
08. Gintama
09. Kuroko no Basket
10. Prince of Tennis


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Toriko (Aug 5, 2013)

Shima talking with the Terraformars guys is pretty neat, it's ironic because their narration is pretty similar.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Jump Issue 37-38
*One Piece (Cover/Lead CP)
Toriko
Shokugeki no Soma
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (Center Color)
Naruto
Kurokuroku
Hime-dol (Center Color)
]Kuroko no Basket
Ginga Patrol Jaco
Ananomujina (Center Color/Oneshot)
Nisekoi
Gintama
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Haikyu
Soul Catcher(S)
World Trigger
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Smoky B.B.

*Absent Bleach
*

Issue 39
Cover/Lead CP Kuroko no Basket
Center Color Nisekoi, Shokugeki no Soma, Oneshot "Hinomaru Zumou"
(credit to Eru13 from Mangahelpers).


----------



## Kirito (Aug 7, 2013)

for science.


----------



## 8 (Aug 7, 2013)

sakura ruins it for me. i can't stand her.

why does she has to be the center..


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 7, 2013)

Rin (Toriko) is almost unrecognizable.


----------



## 8 (Aug 7, 2013)

who's the one hiding in the background?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Those posters are amazing!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 7, 2013)

Nami be like "You wanna hug me?"


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 7, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Alright guys, I need names and what mangas they're from. stat.
> 
> The Nami looking chick in the lower right hand corner.
> The dark hair in the lower right hand corner.
> ...



"Nami looking chick" is Erina Nakiri (Shokugeki no Souma, drawn by Tosh himself. Check that out) 
"Dark hair in the lower right hand" is Ai Kitora (World Trigger)
 "Dark hair with the robo arm accessory thing" is Rin (Toriko)

Also, Tosh is showing some mangakas how to draw girls. Kishimoto, we're all looking at you.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 8, 2013)

Chiaki Yusa (Kurokuroku)
    Kirisaki Chitoge (Nisekoi)
    Aida Riko (Kuroko no Basuke)
    Irina Jelavic (Ansatsu Kyoushitsu)
    Rin (Toriko)
    Shimizu Kiyoko (Haikyuu!!)
    Samejima Alto (Hime-dol!!)
    Akimoto Katherine Reiko (Kochikame)
    ??? (Soul Catcher(S))
    Inoue Orihime (Bleach)
    Nami (One Piece)
    Azuki Ann (Ginga Patrol Jaco)
    Kuhou Kumado (Smoky B.B.)
    Hilda (Beelzebub)
    ??? (Saiki Kusuo no Sainan)
    Haruno Sakura (Naruto)
    Kagura (Gintama)
    Nakiri Erina (Shokugeki no Soma)
    Kitora Ai (World Trigger)


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 8, 2013)

01) Chiaki Yusa / Kurokuroku 
02) Chitoge Kirisaki / Nisekoi
03) Riko Aida / Kuroko no Basket
04) Irina Jelavic / Ansatsu Ky?shitsu
05) Rin / Toriko
06) Kiyoko Shimizu / Haiky?!!
07) Aruto Samejima / Hime Dol!
08) Reiko Catherine Akimoto / Kochi Kame
09) Y?ko Kodama / Soul Catcher(s)
10) Orihime Inoue / Bleach
11) Sakura Haruno / Naruto
12) Nami / One Piece
13) Taitsu / Ginga Patrol Jaco
14) Komado Kuh? / Smoky B.B.
15) Hildegarde / Beelzebub
16) Kokomi Teruhashi / Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
17) Kagura / Gintama
18) Erina Nakiri / Shokugeki no S?ma
19) Ai Kitora / World Trigger


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 8, 2013)

*Shonen Jump ?Deliberately Excluding Fujoshi?*

Shonen Jump?s ongoing policy of ?excluding? fujoshi in an effort to recapture its traditional shonen readership is still the subject of controversy.


According to the Nippon Keizai Shimbun, Shonen Jump is working to drum out fujoshi fans with alterations to its traditionally fairly fujoshi friendly line-up:


> Another trend is towards attracting male readers. Traditionally Jump carried many titles favoured by girls, from Saint Seiya and Captain Tsubasa to today?s Kuroko?s Basketball and the even now hugely popular Prince of Tennis, which was moved to Jump SQ.
> 
> With ?a good variety of hot guys (but no BL action)? and ?straightforward manly friendship amongst guys? it won many female fans keen on such.
> 
> With the likes of Hitman Reborn and D-Grayman, the proprtion of titles popular with girls was increasing. Many female readers tend to prefer tankobon, but in order to service actual shonen with the content of Jump it was necessary to increase the proportion of male readers ? hence the introduction of Nisekoi, Shokugeki no Soma, Kiruko-san and the like.


A reduction in ?battle? manga and a corresponding increase in ?love comedy? by the editorial staff is said to have been one of the major elements of this strategy ? although how well it is actually panning out is another matter, as Kiruko-san has since been canned and Soma appears to have sunk without trace.

It has in fact long been speculated that prior to this latest shift there was an unspoken effort by the Jump editorial staff to increase their rotten readership, as evidenced by some oblique comments from mangaka.

The author of ?Eyeshield 21″ mentions such discussions, but in the end his decision to stick with boys seems to have paid off:


> Eyeshield is a manga with a strong shonen following? Jump?s female readership really started increasing some years ago. The figures were surprising!
> 
> Shonen just don?t have the purchasing power, it?s hard to sell them tankobon too. We seriously mulled shifting to be female-orientated, but in the end it was decided to keep it shonen-centric until the end.


However, One Piece mangaka Eichiro Oda always seems to have been a proponent of pure shonen action all along:


> Beyond writing a shonen manga magazine, we much entertain shonen themselves.
> 
> If you start getting fan mail, you will notice most of it is from girls.
> 
> I noticed a lot of people in the manga world really did look as if they were getting influenced by the opinion of these girls, but trying to adapt your manga to serve the needs of customers on the basis of fan mail mostly received from girls is a big mistake.


The Keizai Shimbun also happens to mention that editors continue to be concerned about their level of reliance on One Piece, especially in light of its unstable publication situation.

Jump?s new policy towards fujoshi is not without its supporters:


> ?I laughed when they mentioned Kiruko just got canned. So much for that plan.?
> 
> ?Depressing isn?t it??
> 
> ...



Source: SC


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2013)

Those comments seem like just like random ones from random people on the internet.

Also, I don't know what Fujoshi is.
Just shonen series more geared for women?
That's what it makes it sound like.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 8, 2013)

i was starting to take the news seriously, then when that last quote came along i knew it was from shitkaku. sensationalism at its finest, but whatever the graphs portray and the mangakas say i'll bite coz theyre true.



> I noticed a lot of people in the manga world really did look as if they were getting influenced by the opinion of these girls, *but trying to adapt your manga to serve the needs of customers on the basis of fan mail mostly received from girls is a big mistake.*



very good oda. very good. this is exactly what fucking happened to so many manga out there that try to curry favor by inputting storylines from fan mail because its what the fans want.

fujoshi is like female otaku right? those who love BL and shit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2013)

> “They are done for when Naruto finishes. Oda’s clearly getting tired of it



bama       .


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 8, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> *Shonen Jump ?Deliberately Excluding Fujoshi?*
> 
> Shonen Jump?s ongoing policy of ?excluding? fujoshi in an effort to recapture its traditional shonen readership is still the subject of controversy.
> 
> ...



Eh, it doesn't take common sense to realise why they've taken that stances. It's a comic that targets teenage boys primarily and having so more heavily implied male on male action could make their uncomfortable so they risk losing some of those readers the obvious the pandering goes for more of it's readers. Though half it's readership of it's major titles are females you could argue that it's because those styles of manga's are the most main stream and don't need to pander specifically to that demographic much like it doesn't pander too much to male otaku demographic.

It's the same reason you don't see heavy male on male in those macho blockbuster Hollywood movies.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2013)

> They are done for when Naruto finishes. Oda’s clearly getting tired of it



This is obviously trolling.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 8, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Why wasn't she in the one Kirito posted?



Kunieda represented Beelzebub on that one.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 8, 2013)

> Beyond writing a shonen manga magazine, we much entertain shonen themselves.
> 
> If you start getting fan mail, you will notice most of it is from girls.
> 
> I noticed a lot of people in the manga world really did look as if they were getting influenced by the opinion of these girls, but trying to adapt your manga to serve the needs of customers on the basis of fan mail mostly received from girls is a big mistake.



Is this actually true? If so then Oda has the right idea and mindset.



> They are done for when Naruto finishes. Oda’s clearly getting tired of it



lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol Oda loves his series more than any other mangaka I read about so far. He isn't gettong tired from it. The series itself is the reason he had hospital visits


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 8, 2013)

> Soma appears to have sunk without trace.



???

Soma is regularly in the top rankings.


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> ???
> 
> Soma is regularly in the top rankings.


yeah that also had me confused. that whole thing is bullcrap anyway.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 8, 2013)

> Soma appears to have sunk without trace.




Soma is among its best selling and ranking newcomers atm. Heck, only AC ranks and sells more than Soma among the newcomers.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 8, 2013)

Just saw the Shokugeki thing. Wut. Series is ranking high. Then again, it's Sankaku. 
I still hope what Oda said is true and it really came from him.


----------



## Tangible (Aug 8, 2013)

You do have to wonder about their future battle manga towards boys. Naruto and Bleach will both be done within ~1 year. Toriko seems to be doing great and OP doesn't seem even close to over. None of the new "battle" series ever seem to do well. They need to steal Terra Formars :3


----------



## hehey (Aug 8, 2013)

That's some radical shit Oda is proposing, Shounen manga should focus on entertaining the Shounen instead of girls?..... maybe hes on to something there...

EDIT:

Lol at Shounen Sunday... is it really that bad with the creepy Otaku appeal?


----------



## TamedTanuki (Aug 8, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Is this actually true? If so then Oda has the right idea and mindset.




This.

I hope this is true because if it is...Thank you Oda!

You can't let fangirls dictate your story because most of them don't care about good writing or a good story.

Most of them just care about a favorite character or shipping.

And their favorite character isn't even based on whether the character is written well or not lol


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> This.
> 
> I hope this is true because if it is...Thank you Oda!
> 
> ...



xD, you're so sexist.
You could just generalize that fanboys just like battles and don't care about the plot, either.

But obviously people care about the plot, because it has such a higher viewership.


What you should REALLY take away is that you shouldn't let your fans influence your story at all, regardless of who they are.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm the same with my writing.

I'm not going to change my ideas and plans for some fans. They'll ,I've with it.

When I become famous that is.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 9, 2013)

>Sankaku Complex.

Oh, boy.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

_From user Heiji of MangaHelpers Forum_

*Kuroko's Basket :* 22 volumes : 20 000 000
*Toriko : *26 volumes : 17 000 000

Numbers are probably number of prints rather than sale.

Toriko's movie is doing poorer than Gintama's movie atm.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

If those are prints, and not even sales, that's pretty bad.
It's hilarious how much they promote Toriko, constantly lumping it with DBZ and One Piece, when its sales just don't hold a candle to theirs'.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Thy're shoving it down to much to the point it just doesn't do well.


----------



## Toriko (Aug 11, 2013)

Then it wouldnt be ranked so high all the time. Its readership probably just isnt as exceptional outside of sj. And the volume covers generally do not have very good art.

Aside from the last 6 or so.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 11, 2013)

So wait, Toriko isn't as popular as they made out to be? Is it because it's being done under Toei since they owned all 3 (One Piece and DBZ) in anime market, or because they are in need for new popular one? I know Bleach is slipping but might as well keep until it ends. That or maybe just me, but what about Assassination Classroom? It seems doing really well.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

Toriko does have high support within WSJ readership so its promotion within WSJ may reflect that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Being in the top 3 doesn't mean anything. I hate to tell you.

Editors iirc are the ones who pick the order depending on who they think the readers liked better. While its great its in the top three, it doesn't reflect the sales, movie price, or overall anime views. Its like having good reviews for a movie when only 5 people saw it. Great, doesn't mean much in the end. 


Idk why Toriko is not a high seller.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2013)

The fact that Toriko doesn't sell well is a damn shame. It's a brilliant manga. Maybe when Naruto ends people will spend their money more wisely on Toriko volumes (probably not though, they'll probably purchase every Naruto volume released as memorabilia).


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

_Expanded list (of prints) by Heiji of MangaHelpers Forum
Beelzebub, btw, has way more than 9 volumes.
_

*Ansatsu Ky?shitsu :* 4 volumes : 3 600 000
*Beelzebub :* 9 volumes : 3 100 000
*Bleach :* 57 volumes : 82 070 000
*Gintama :* 45 volumes : 44 000 000
*Haiky? :* 7 volumes : 2 500 000
*Hunter x Hunter :* 32 volumes : 65 870 000
*Kochi Kame :* 184 volumes : 156 500 000
*Kuroko no Basket :* 22 volumes : 20 000 000
*Naruto :* 63 volumes : 131 280 000
*Nisekoi :* 7 volumes : 2 000 000
*One Piece :* 71 volumes : 295 000 000
*Saiki Kusuo no Sainan :* 5 volumes : 1 000 000
*Shokugeki no S?ma :* 3 volumes : 1 050 000
*Toriko :* 26 volumes : 17 000 000


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2013)

Beelzebub's sales suck ass.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

That's amazing, 100+ volumes and it still sells less than One Piece.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2013)

well we like it or not we all know the reason. humanity isnt just composed of one gender.

toriko's female fanbase is ass, thats what. they all gravitate to kuroko no basugay. male readership is strong with toriko, but i cant imagine what women would like about toriko tho. no offense to shima.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 11, 2013)

Toriko's sales don't suck at all, they're pretty damn good. You can't compare it to One Piece (since nothing compares to One Piece in sales). 

The order in jump is generally decided by the votes sent in by fans. Sometimes editors will play a few tricks on that order (putting a series that i failing higher up to try and save it) but usually it's very close the what the readers want.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

No one was comparing it to One Piece.

We were saying since Toriko is always paired up with it, it show be higher. Kinda funny how it apparently surpassed Bleach yet it still hasn't beat it in sells.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that out. It makes sense to me.

As for Toriko's sales, yeah, it's not that good when being treated as the top 3. Not trying to compare but usually, each volumes should have at least a million sale. 26 and only 17 millions is questionable. I wonder why the volume isn't selling that well. Maybe it's a one time deal that's only good for one time for readers. I don't know, I'm just assuming.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

WSJ would probably won't care how much Toriko sells in relation to Bleach (kuroko, AC and others) as long as it gets around 400K until it gets a potentially long-running battle genre series in its lineup that sells better than Toriko.

Saying that, it is very interesting to wonder why Toriko didn't launch off and became a blockbuster manga.



God Movement said:


> Beelzebub's sales suck ass.


I meant that its print information after volume 9 is missing. I think it would average almost 200K sales per volume.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

> Toriko's sales don't suck at all, they're pretty damn good. You can't  compare it to One Piece (since nothing compares to One Piece in sales).


I see this often stated when defending Toriko but quite usually, Toriko's sales are compared to Bleach, AC and Kuroko rather than behemoth that is OP.

Despite massive lowering of promotion for Bleach, it still probably sells on average 250K more per volume than Toriko's sales per volume. Kuroko blew past Toriko since last year and is beating latter in per volume sales. AC has been on top (of Toriko in sales) since debut. 

And now, Gintama's latest volume(s) are beating Toriko's recent one(s) in sales.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I like what Kirito said. Toriko doesn't really have a huge female fanbase.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2013)

> Saying that, it is very interesting to wonder why Toriko didn't launch off and became a blockbuster manga.



It doesn't have enough cross demographic appeal.

Like someone previously said it has nothing for the typical female reader. It doesn't have much for comedy fans either. 

I still think the biggest problem with Toriko is that its too fast paced. Series like OP, DB, and even Naruto, have more character interactions which is what allows them to gain fan bases for particular characters and appeal to readers outside the battle shounen audience.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 11, 2013)

Didn't WSJ just do that 2 hour special on the most successful mangas of each generation and put Toriko above bleach? 

I enjoy Toriko immensely, but the numbers don't lie. The amount of promotion/colour pages/special crossovers it gets is starting to show up as borderline bias treatment. No wonder jump aren't getting any new successful battle mangas, because they don't invest in any and just spend all the promotion budget on Toriko, hoping that it will skyrocket but the reality is its sales are getting worse.

Stubborn is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

isnt Toriko the story where people eat super food monsters or some shit? Kinda obvious why its doesnt have a wide appeal.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> isnt Toriko the story where people eat super food monsters or some shit? Kinda obvious why its doesnt have a wide appeal.



Well, I don't think it's just the premise alone that's the reason people don't like it.
In One Piece, the main character ate a piece of fruit that turns him into rubber.
Sounds kind of dumb when you oversimplify it that much, but obviously it's most successful manga of all time by a landslide. 

It's just what everyone else said, I guess. It doesn't have enough comedy or enough character interactions and whatnot to appeal to a large number of female viewers, and instead appeals solely to the largest niche market among the males.

Maybe the fact the author is convicted p*d*p**** makes people not want to buy the series, too; I don't know if anyone cares about that at all, though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Kinda, buts way better than that.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2013)

WSJ really does tryhard when it comes to Toriko.

The series sometimes is hard to get into for some which is unfortunate or they tend to get tired of it and don't expect it to get very interesting/pick up after a certain point. I love the series too but when I first started to read it a few years ago, it was pretty okish but I randomly stopped reading around the 50th chapter and took a break for about 6 months until I picked it up again and began to enjoy it much more as I read on. Even before that though, the series didn't look that interesting to me and my first view of advertisement from it was off course the One PiecexToriko cross over in the manga/anime which gave me a first impression that I didn't find the characters interesting at all. The anime didn't really help either since it's overall a pretty crappy adaption of the manga (in my honest opinion) and I only really gave it a shot because of a bunch of recommendation from friends. Now after reading, I legitimately enjoy almost everything about the series. Even the older chapters which I thought were ok began to grow on me with appreciation as time went on.

As some said here, WSJ does do alot to advertise Toriko very heavily and it does get tiresome eventually to see them trying to use the fame of OP and DBZ (for example) in order to try to make it more popular. Sadly though, I find it's hard to advertise a series like Toriko sometimes (at least in my perspective). Usually people I try to reccomend it too end up thinking it looks stupid/boring/lame/ and those that actually give it a legitimate try realize it was at least much better than they initially thought or grow to really like it as well. 

It kind of feels like an underrated gem to me because of these experiences I've had


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Idk if his charges really mean anything, but some people I can assure don't read because of that, however I doubt that's the main reason.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Well, I don't think it's just the premise alone that's the reason people don't like it.
> In One Piece, the main character ate a piece of fruit that turns him into rubber.
> Sounds kind of dumb when you oversimplify it that much, but obviously it's most successful manga of all time by a landslide.


One Piece isnt about rubber fruits though. Toriko is actually about finding and eating super monsters.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

He only said that for an example. Your over generalizing it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> One Piece isnt about rubber fruits though. Toriko is actually about finding and eating super monsters.



I don't get it, what are you trying to point out?

One Piece is about pirates trying to circumnavigate the globe. The premise would not be "some guy with rubber powers" anymore than Toriko's premise is "some guy with super adaptable cells".

How is "finding and eating super monsters" a bad premise anyway?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> How is "finding and eating super monsters" a bad premise anyway?



Some would argue that it has a tad of: "finding and catching super monsters."


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, as long as it isn't dropped, it's okay, since I just started reading Toriko 
I think it's pretty okay, to be honest and I do enjoy the gags. The battles are pretty good as well. 

I finished the Royal Mammoth Arc the other day, hope it gets even better.

Had something on my mind though: What do you think the Naruto and Bleach fanbases will turn to after those mangas are done?

I guess it'll be different in Japan and the rest of the world, but what do you guys think? 
In Japan probably almost everybody is at least a casual OP reader (from the people who read manga, of course), so I don't know how many new volume sales there'll be for OP, assuming they'll turn into "full time OP fans". Maybe this is Toriko's chance to get a piece of the cake?

And what about the US and Europe? Will this bring OP into the spotlight? Or will it give lesser known mangas a chance?

It'll be interesting to see these future devlopments.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> He only said that for an example. Your over generalizing it.


An example of what? I said Toriko had a dumb story about eating monsters. how does saying that Luffy has rubber powers a counter to that?


Stilzkin said:


> I don't get it, what are you trying to point out?


that Toriko probably isnt selling more cause it has a dumb plot. you really couldnt get that from my posts?


> How is "finding and eating super monsters" a bad premise anyway?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2013)

I honestly don't see what makes the plot dumb. The series is an action/adventure where the main point of the story is hunting for the best kind of ingredients/beasts (or at times, clashing with certain factions for ingredients) with all sorts of interesting elements thrown into it that end up making the adventure even better. If we're going to compare it to One Piece (lol), it's not that different in many respects. The only real major difference that I can think off is that it takes longer for the main goal of the series to kick in as opposed to One Piece. You already know that the many pirates are in search of One Piece and that it's Luffys driving goal to find it and become Pirate King. In Toriko, you only learn that he (and many other people in the world) are after the legendary ingredient GOD which ends up spurring people to obtain it 50-60 or so chapters in.

Don't really see what's dumb about it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

He's over simplifying everything with Toriko. Which can be the same for any series.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe Bleach sales would get higher if Shonen Jump put more effort in marketing it, not on the level of what they're doing with Toriko but definitelly more than what they're doing right now, iremember a great rise in sales when the "final arc" publicity started.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> I honestly don't see what makes the plot dumb.





> main point of the story is hunting for the best kind of ingredients/beasts


^Thats what makes it dumb.


B Rabbit said:


> He's over simplifying everything with Toriko. Which can be the same for any series.


am I really? What am I missing? The poster above you said the exact same shit. The bad guys trying to eat the same food as the good guys makes it better or something?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Thats what makes it dumb.



Why though?

To me, it seems like a sensible premise for a series. Really curious why you find that aspect dumb.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with Sphyer. Toriko's plot and set-up really isn't that much different to One Piece's, and we all know about One Piece's success. So I wouldn't put it down to the plot at all.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Cause find and beating super rare monsters isn't the overall premise of the show. It has that in it, but its oversimplifying it. Like one of the posters said "boy eats magical fruit, and sets sail." Is over simplifying it. Your taking things, and leaving out basic components of both series, to make it sound stupid.

The real plot of Toriko is this.
"In a fantasy type world, a food hunter Toriko searches around the world, for rare ingredriants to find items that would fit his full course. "

For One Piece
" Dreaming for life at sea, Monkey D Luffy sets out to become king of the pirates, havingly mistaken eaten a devil fruit that gives you powers, he can never swim. Will his rubber powers succeed in these seas?"

Both from a newbie point of view both series look like they have an interesting concept and looks like something they want to pick up.

You are oversimplifying it and it makes it look like there's no draw in it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Cause find and beating super rare monsters isn't the overall premise of the show. It has that in it, but its oversimplifying it.





> The real plot of Toriko is this.
> "In a fantasy type world, a food hunter Toriko searches around the world, for rare ingredriants to find items that would fit his full course. "


wtf? you just said it _wasn't_ about the hero hunting super animals to eat!


> Why though?
> 
> To me, it seems like a sensible premise for a series. Really curious why you find that aspect dumb.


its _eating monsters_. You honestly dont understand why I find that stupid?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

I never said it wasn't about it, I said that wasn't all that Toriko was about.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> I never said it wasn't about it, I said that wasn't all that Toriko was about.


so the main plot is pretty much exactly what I thought it was, right?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> w
> its _eating monsters_. You honestly dont understand why I find that stupid?



It's eating living *creatures* 

And no, I don't see why that's stupid at all. Everybody eats living creatures. What makes Toriko doing that stupid?

Also, it's not only about hunting creatures but also special ingredients in unique environments as well so it's not only limited to hunting beasts.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I guess it'll be different in Japan and the rest of the world, but what do you guys think?
> In Japan probably almost everybody is at least a casual OP reader (from the people who read manga, of course), so I don't know how many new volume sales there'll be for OP, assuming they'll turn into "full time OP fans". Maybe this is Toriko's chance to get a piece of the cake?
> 
> And what about the US and Europe? Will this bring OP into the spotlight? Or will it give lesser known mangas a chance?
> ...



Honestly, I'm imagining/hoping One Piece will be brought into the spotlight.

Airing it on Toonami in the US is a huge deal and is going to help a lot. It's also going to help that it's going to be in the Water 7 arc when both Bleach and Naruto end. If it gets popular in the US, that can very easily bleed over into Europe and the rest of the western world. 
And considering One PIece is still popular in the US and Europe, just average popular and not Naruto popular, then I think people will turn to it, considering it's usually lumped in with Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

If you want to think it that way, but its not all about that at all. What do you think has a better chance to be put on the back of Toriko volumes in Japan, your oversimplifying of a manga, or my broad example. Its not all about eating monsters, more to it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

One Piece has been getting 1 mil plus views for the past couple months now, and one week beat Bleach and Naruto in ratings. One Piece will do fine in America now.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok I think I get it now. Its not about hunting and eating super animals. Its about _Toriko_ hunting and eating super animals in a _fantasy_ world.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Ok I think I get it now. Its not about hunting and eating super animals. Its about _Toriko_ hunting and eating super animals in a _fantasy_ world.



You're fixating too much on the premise. The premise can be whatever you can imagine, with shonens. You should judge it primarily on how the series is executed and what it does with that premise.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 11, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Honestly, I'm imagining/hoping One Piece will be brought into the spotlight.
> 
> Airing it on Toonami in the US is a huge deal and is going to help a lot. It's also going to help that it's going to be in the Water 7 arc when both Bleach and Naruto end. If it gets popular in the US, that can very easily bleed over into Europe and the* rest of the western world. *
> And considering One PIece is still popular in the US and Europe, just average popular and *not Naruto popular*, then I think people will turn to it, considering it's usually lumped in with Naruto and Bleach.



Didn't One Piece make Naruto numbers in France, Russia and other European countries already? In fact One Piece is more popular than Naruto in most countries


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Didn't One Piece make Naruto numbers in France, Russia and other European countries already? In fact One Piece is more popular than Naruto in most countries



Did it?
I didn't think so.

I once saw manga number for France and Naruto was at 300,000 and One Piece was at 65,000. Granted, not like I remember the source or anything.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> An example of what? I said Toriko had a dumb story about eating monsters. how does saying that Luffy has rubber powers a counter to that?
> 
> that Toriko probably isnt selling more cause it has a dumb plot. you really couldnt get that from my posts?



You aren't really saying anything. Like people have already said it technically isn't far from the plot premise of OP.



> its eating monsters. You honestly dont understand why I find that stupid?



Why do you think that is so self evident? 



> Its about Toriko hunting and eating super animals in a fantasy world



Which makes a huge difference. Toriko sets itself up as a manga about exploration and adventure, as well as big old school type fights. I think you are focusing too much on the part that he eats his enemy or you find something dumb about him fighting monsters. 

Also all these premises are forgetting the part about cooking, it isn't simply him eating them raw. Cooking series are an actual thing with some audience.



Think SJ is quickly trying to find series to replace Naruto and Bleach. Didn't they open up their manga contests to the entire world this time?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

One Piece is more popular in European countries.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Ch.2

Top 20 selling manga in the world as of volume 68 of One Piece.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Ch.2
> 
> Top 20 selling manga in the world as of volume 68 of One Piece.



I've seen that list before, but it doesn't make sense.

"One Piece : 71 volumes : 295 000 000" is what that other guy posted, and he's just talking about Japan. So, that list has to have the Japanese sales for One Piece listed only, because 3 more volumes and 15 million more makes sense.
But Dragon Ball only ever sold 160 million in Japan, if I'm not mistaken. Can't find a source on it, but at the very least, it's substantially lower than OP
Anyway, either that means Dragon Ball sold more out of Japan than in Japan, which seems weird, and/or they're neglecting One Piece's, as well as every other series on the list's, international sales.

Edit: Here's my source for DBZ's and One Piece's Japan sales.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Idk, I typed it in but all I got was One Piece selling 1.5mil in three days.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 11, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Ok I think I get it now. Its not about hunting and eating super animals. Its about _Toriko_ hunting and eating super animals in a _fantasy_ world.



Yeah and One Piece is just about a pirate made of rubber. 

Gantz is just about dead people fighting aliens.

Full Metal Alchemist is just about scientists fighting with chemistry.

Death Note is about a high-school killing people with a notebook.

Hunter x Hunter is just about a kid trying to find his dad.



See how they all sound shitty when broken down to their simplest forms?


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it safe to say that One Piece is popular than DBZ, or at least sales and Japan wise. USA seems to catch on, so that's good to hear.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 12, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Ch.2
> 
> Top 20 selling manga in the world as of volume 68 of One Piece.



>WSJ editors: derp Toriko is more successful than bleach.
>Toriko nowhere near top 20....
>WSJ: no it is believe us! Look at all the crossovers we give it. 

Wait.. Didn't they say HxH was more successful than bleach this gen too? Maybe they're trying to coax Togashi into writing more chapters.  

And I agree with whoever said Bleach could pick back up if Jump start promoting it again, but they won't. They've tossed it aside and probably won't look at it again, which is pretty disrespectfull considering how much money Kubo made for them over the years.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 12, 2013)

> which is pretty disrespectfull considering how much money Kubo made for them over the years.



Not at all, they aren't abandoning him for no reason they are doing so because of the quality of his work. His editors should know better than all of us how unplanned Bleach has been for years.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Aug 12, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> >WSJ editors: derp Toriko is more successful than bleach.
> >Toriko nowhere near top 20....
> >WSJ: no it is believe us! Look at all the crossovers we give it.
> 
> ...





lol, if you were a successful business like Shonen Jump, why would you want to waste your time promoting a failing series like Bleach that is coming to an end.

You would want to spend your valuable time promoting either new and upcoming series like Assassination Classroom, Kuroko, and Toriko that have more room to grow than Bleach, or successful and established series like One Piece that sells millions in volume sales.

Why is it disrespectful?  Wasn't it Shonen Jump that decided to publish Bleach in the first place?  It's not their fault for a writer's mishandling of his own series.

Never mind, you are right.  Shonen Jump hates Bleach and they obviously disrespect Kubo.  They never give him a 6 week vacation to rest up or anything like that.  






> Bleach volume #55: 720K+
> 
> Bleach volume #56: 600K+
> 
> ...



^I guess that gradual decrease in volume sales is also Shonen Jump's fault too.  Those evil bastards are probably telling people not to buy Bleach volumes anymore.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 12, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> lol, if you were a successful business like Shonen Jump, why would you want to waste your time promoting a failing series like Bleach that is coming to an end.
> 
> You would want to spend your valuable time promoting either new and upcoming series like Assassination Classroom, Kuroko, and Toriko that have more room to grow than Bleach, or successful and established series like One Piece that sells millions in volume sales.
> 
> ...



Point is that Bleach still sells well. Not as well as it used to, but well.
If they promoted it, maybe they could at least stop the sales from dropping. You can attribute the drop in sales to quality; I'll give you that, but even Bleach, as a series on the decline, still outsells most other series and by completely abandoning it they might hurt their own sales. 


Instead they spend all their time promoting Toriko, which isn't a bad series, but it's clearly not taking like they wanted it to. They constantly lump it in with OP and DB, and it's just not working, and it doesn't look like it's going to. The need a new angle. 

I don't think promoting Bleach heavily is the answer, either, as fans don't like it as much anymore and it's a year or two off from being over, most likely. But putting all their eggs in the Toriko basket just doesn't seem to be working. 

I don't know. They have about ten years until One Piece ends, which is going to be a huge problem for them. But it's not like they're necessarily pressed for time, because OP is going to sell that magazine for them for the next ten years. 

Being ruthless and chopping series with consistent low ratings isn't a bad strategy. They just need to keep at it until they find something that gets pretty popular without their promotion, then they can set it up and milk the shit out of it.
One Piece was serialized at the end of 97 and was already number 1 in the magazine in 98. Meaning, whatever series they want to make big next should be able to hold its own weight, somewhat, and if it has to rely on their promotion for sales, then maybe it's not worth their time.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 12, 2013)

TamedTanuki said:


> lol, if you were a successful business like Shonen Jump, why would you want to waste your time promoting a failing series like Bleach that is coming to an end.
> 
> You would want to spend your valuable time promoting either new and upcoming series like Assassination Classroom, Kuroko, and Toriko that have more room to grow than Bleach, or successful and established series like One Piece that sells millions in volume sales.
> 
> ...



Toriko and KnB are upcoming mangas? Both are 4+ years into serialization. How much time to they want? 
Toriko had its good year, ever since then its sales are worse than bleach's and each volume is dropping in sales. So does that mean jump shouldn't promote Toriko either? 
Finally because Bleach has one bad arc (saleswise) jump decide to throw it in the trash and move on. I'm suprised if people actually know that Bleach is still published in jump, the rate its going bleach won't even get a colour page for its anniversary.

@snowless, someone with sense, finally.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 12, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I've seen that list before, but it doesn't make sense.
> 
> "One Piece : 71 volumes : 295 000 000" is what that other guy posted, and he's just talking about Japan. So, that list has to have the Japanese sales for One Piece listed only, because 3 more volumes and 15 million more makes sense.
> But Dragon Ball only ever sold 160 million in Japan, if I'm not mistaken. Can't find a source on it, but at the very least, it's substantially lower than OP
> ...



No it doesn't, the world is very big, and Dragon Ball was really popular worldwide, the guy is saying One Piece is the most popular manga in Japan but that when you take worldwide sales into account Dragon Ball sells even more.



TamedTanuki said:


> lol, if you were a successful business like Shonen Jump, why would you want to waste your time promoting a failing series like Bleach that is coming to an end.



Kubo milked 5-7 years out of the Arrancar war, if they gave him the time he needed Bleach could go for some years.



> You would want to spend your valuable time promoting either new and upcoming series like Assassination Classroom, Kuroko, and Toriko that have more room to grow than Bleach, or successful and established series like One Piece that sells millions in volume sales.



Ass Class is supposed to not go for very long, so it's probably going to even end before Bleach, while Toriko is already past 5 years of serialization, and it gets way more promotion than it desserves.



> Why is it disrespectful?  Wasn't it Shonen Jump that decided to publish Bleach in the first place?  It's not their fault for a writer's mishandling of his own series.



Shonen Jump only published Bleach in the first place because Akira Toriyama had read the one-shot and told them they should do so. The Fullbring arc was a low point in sales but they're already past that and into a part of the story that could boost Bleach sales if it was more advertised.



> Never mind, you are right.  Shonen Jump hates Bleach and they obviously disrespect Kubo.  They never give him a 6 week vacation to rest up or anything like that.


Smells like they did so to make him plan and end the series faster, which seems like a pretty idiotic choice considering all the money the property gave them and is still giving.

Just look at the last time they properly advertised Bleach during the start of the final arc, Vol.55 made 2 times what it usually does. Weekly Shonen Magazine does a better job at helping Fairy Tail than Shonen Jump does at Bleach.





> ^I guess that gradual decrease in volume sales is also Shonen Jump's fault too.  Those evil bastards are probably telling people not to buy Bleach volumes anymore.



Advertising does wonders, i bet many in Japan don't even know Bleach is still being published.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Wait.. *Didn't they say HxH was more successful than bleach this gen too?* Maybe they're trying to coax Togashi into writing more chapters.



It is        .


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> No it doesn't, the world is very big, and Dragon Ball was really popular worldwide, the guy is saying One Piece is the most popular manga in Japan but that *when you take worldwide sales into account Dragon Ball sells even more.*



thats just it bro. i made a thread one time asking for concrete numbers for the 350 million sales that dbz reportedly has. no replies bro. i tried searching for shit online but still nil.



theres no source anywhere. its only word of mouth but no concrete shit. everyones saying dbz sold 350 million, so where are the worldwide numbers? even the fucking wiki doesn't have a link to where it says it sold that high of a number.

then most people compare the 350 million with the 250+ million of _*local japanese sales*_ that one piece has.

sounds like extreme fanboyism to me.

not saying dbz doesnt deserve those sales, but i dont like fudging of numbers just to stroke some fanboys egos. give us concrete numbers else this wikipedia entry's just a load of bullshit.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 12, 2013)

God Movement said:


> It is        .



I know it was a joke.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 12, 2013)

Kirito said:


> thats just it bro. i made a thread one time asking for concrete numbers for the 350 million sales that dbz reportedly has. no replies bro. i tried searching for shit online but still nil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, exactly. I couldn't find a good source for the 350 million, either.
And everyone compares DB supposed international sales with OP's Japan sales, which is an unfair comparison. Compare it with OP's international sales, as well, at least. then see where they stand.

And if you find any reliable source for DB's international sales, let me know.

I find it hard to believe it sold 200 million outside of Japan. Japan is the biggest market for manga by far, and nowhere else really even compares. Unless worldwide manga sales are like 1/100th of what they used to be, it just doesn't make sense.

I was also reading an article on it ( Ch.2 ), and apparently manga didn't "boom" in the US until 2000, which is after DB's era. 
The number is just hard to believe, because I also read an article that said the number one series in America currently only gets a couple tens of thousands of sales per year (excluding online sales, which might double or triple that, by my estimate), but even so, that's nothing compared to hundreds of millions.  ( Ch.2 )


----------



## Toriko (Aug 12, 2013)

It's fucking Dragon Ball, I don't doubt it in the least, source or not.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2013)

so that's why oda's been taking so many breaks

he's busy gaming away like togashi


----------



## hisoga (Aug 13, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Yeah, exactly. I couldn't find a good source for the 350 million, either.
> And everyone compares DB supposed international sales with OP's Japan sales, which is an unfair comparison. Compare it with OP's international sales, as well, at least. then see where they stand.
> 
> And if you find any reliable source for DB's international sales, let me know.
> ...



i don't read that article but that sound about right.. there were some people at Mangahelpers that briefly discussed about manga's sales outside of japan, for example, sales for Naruto new volume just around 20000-30000 these days (IIRC) or maybe lower.. most of the yearly US manga/comic sales article also gave far lower numbers.. same with French's manga market but far bigger number than US.. for example Naruto's sales peaked during 2007-2008 which was around 2 million copies sold/printed per year which contain around 8 new volume for that respective year compared with japan's 5-6 million copies with 4-5 new volume at that time.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 13, 2013)

International manga sales are utter shit compared to Japan. US and France's manga industries are the biggest manga industries out there (outside of Japan) and even they're NOWHERE near One Piece's Japanese sales.

I don't know how much DB sold around the world, but it selling enough to compensate for the over 100 million copies difference between itself and DB is highly unlikely imo.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if the popularity of DBZ in USA at least is still up there. It feels like it's gone. I don't remember hearing anything about Kai or anything else. I am aware of re-release dvds/blu-ray, but I don't know if the craze is still there. I heard the movie did good though, but at the same time, is it popular than One Piece or not? I would like to know.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah DB sales make absolutely zero sense and I highly doubt they're right. DB was a popular anime, the manga itself was nowhere near as wide spread. Naruto's manga is far more widespread and it barely makes a blip in comparison to it's Japanese sales. 

So quite frankly that number should be ignored unless someone actually manages to find a source, and people should stop quoting it.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 13, 2013)

That 350 million thing is bullshit.

The highest selling manga in US everything week sells at best 25,000 copies.
No way DB reached such sales.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

I always feel that the manga volumes are ignored by fans for whatever reasons. I think the anime version is the only stop there is. Unlike KnB, it didn't help manga sales in here. Don't know about Japan. I'm not saying DBZ isn't popular, but I wonder how far did the popularity went. Naruto got both covered in here, One Piece, anime is rising in viewers, so it's ok. Funny, I think Attack on Titan sales increased in here yet the anime is only released in Japan. It goes to show where the fans truly lies.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

It depends on the series.

In America while Dragon Ball Z was popular, the manga didn't sell as well as Naruto did, their highest selling manga. People bought more of the dvds and vhs for the anime of Dragon Ball than manga.

How One Piece's manga is more popular than its anime. In Japan, the anime is only in the top 5, while its manga is clear cut number one.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> It depends on the series.
> 
> In America while Dragon Ball Z was popular, the manga didn't sell as well as Naruto did, their highest selling manga. People bought more of the dvds and vhs for the anime of Dragon Ball than manga.
> 
> How One Piece's manga is more popular than its anime. In Japan, the anime is only in the top 5, while its manga is clear cut number one.


I'm just happy One Piece is getting better recognition in here because God knows how much 4kids version damaged the series to start with a bang. I can't say it will be big as Japan, but better than nothing, right?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2013)

Well last year at this time it was in top 15 in sells, jumped up five spots this year to be place 10 in america.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Well last year at this time it was in top 15 in sells, jumped up five spots this year to be place 10 in america.



That's good to hear. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Aug 15, 2013)

*From Kaizou 10 at MH*

*Shonen Jump 2014 Calender!*


The ones with One Piece and Kuroko look amazing!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2013)

so oda's are the best as per usual

nothing to see here


----------



## TamedTanuki (Aug 15, 2013)

*Some more*



I like how they show the birthdays for all the characters.

Well done calender for 2014!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 15, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Toriko and KnB are upcoming mangas? Both are 4+ years into serialization. How much time to they want?
> Toriko had its good year, ever since then its sales are worse than bleach's and each volume is dropping in sales. So does that mean jump shouldn't promote Toriko either?
> Finally because Bleach has one bad arc (saleswise) jump decide to throw it in the trash and move on. I'm suprised if people actually know that Bleach is still published in jump,* the rate its going bleach won't even get a colour page for its anniversary.*
> 
> @snowless, someone with sense, finally.



Shonen Jump didn't even care when the 10th anniversary occurred.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 15, 2013)

About the decline of manga popularity in America, this article goes into more detail about it.



The manga market is on *severe* life support in the US.
Over a 40% drop in sales is very bad. I don't see anything improving unless we get another manga boom.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 15, 2013)

> I don't see anything improving unless we get another manga boom.



Nothing is going to greatly improve manga sales.

When you can read series online there is very little reason for most to bother purchasing the actual volumes. I know some of us do buy them but that is a small number, and those who buy all the volumes they read is even smaller.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Going to be pissed. I buy all my volumes.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't most manhwa solely exist on sites with their host websites paying the artist based on popularity?

I think that's the future of comics.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure that if the manga industry decided to keep up to date with series, they would get a boost in sales.



Stilzkin said:


> Don't most manhwa solely exist on sites with their host websites paying the artist based on popularity?
> 
> I think that's the future of comics.



Never heard of this.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Never heard of this.



Naver.com ring a bell??


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Shonen Jump didn't even care when the 10th anniversary occurred.



apart from give it colour cover, colour pages etc etc......


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

Which is basically nothing when compared to what Naruto and one piece got.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 16, 2013)

B Rabbit said:


> Which is basically nothing when compared to what Naruto and one piece got.



I think there was a poster and a special anime episode aswell, but that's not exactly thrilling. 
I was just making the point that at least they actually remembered it, 11th year got one too but this year I can't see them even trying.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

Why would they? They put all there attention on other manga with no solid fanbase.

The magazine already heavily relys on OP. They got to find new series to take Bleach and Naruto for when they end.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure they'll headline the magazine with it.
They don't promote Bleach like they used to, but I'd be very surprised if they ignored the anniversary.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

Well yeah, but Jump's been edgy lately.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2013)

#39 :
Kuroko's Basket (Cover, Lead Color)
One Piece
Ansatsu Ky?shitsu
Shokugeki no S?ma
Toriko
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Niskoi (Color)
Naruto
Hime Dol! (23p)
Hinomaru Zum? / Kawada (Oneshot, color)
Kurokuroku
World Trigger
Ginga Patrol Jaco
Haiky?!!
Beelzebub
Gintama
Kochi Kame
Soul Catcher(s)
Smoky B.B.
Bleach (Absent)

#40 :
Shokugeki no S?ma (Cover, Lead Color)
World Triger (Color)
Nisekoi x Ore Monogatari!! Cross-over (Boys Chapter) (Color)
Mochizuki / Kaiki Combination (Oneshot, color, 47p)
Bleach (Absent)


----------



## Sarun (Aug 21, 2013)

Shokugeki no Soma has color pages for this issue!


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey, Viz's Weekly Shonen Jump online magazine now allows you to buy previous weeks issues. An editor said as far back as 3 months, but a user said they bought 12 months worth which I have no idea how.

Ch.2

Scroll down to the bottom to see previous issues.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2013)

Gotta appreciate the research Oda's doing for his current arc


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Gotta appreciate the research Oda's doing for his current arc



What are you talking about?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 26, 2013)

^ He met a doll-maker, maybe it will help to flesh out the toys in OP's current arc.

Toriyama saving the geckos from his cat made me chuckle.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2013)

oda works in mysterious ways


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2013)

Bubi said:


> ^ He met a doll-maker, maybe it will help to flesh out the toys in OP's current arc.
> 
> Toriyama saving the geckos from his cat made me chuckle.





Well,Oda is always doing a research,there was a rumor that he went to Spain some months ago.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Well,Oda is always doing a research,there was a rumor that he went to Spain some months ago.



sauce for that?

besides if he did go anywhere outside japan, the airport security would know about it and post it on twitter japan and the like.

then again maybe he has a private jet to himself


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> sauce for that?
> 
> besides if he did go anywhere outside japan, the airport security would know about it and post it on twitter japan and the like.
> 
> then again maybe he has a private jet to himself



I honestly don't remember where I heard that


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2013)

Toriyama on patrol for the geckos.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 28, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Gotta appreciate the research Oda's doing for his current arc



Yeah, but that's not uncommon. He studied different species of fish for FI, for example.
Or spanish architecture for Dressrosa, too. 
Or old Iraqi architecture for Alubarna.
He's clearly studied up some on pirates. 
I'm sure he does some form of research, for most arcs.


----------



## Virys (Aug 28, 2013)

*Jump ToC #40*

*Shokugeki no S?ma (Cover, Lead Color)*
1.One Piece
2.Naruto
*World Trigger (Color)*
3.Ansatsu Ky?shitsu
4.Toriko
*Nisekoi x Ore Monogatari!! Cross-over (Boys Chapter) (Color)*
5.Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
*Mochizuki / Kaiki Combination (Oneshot, color, 47p)*
6.Nisekoi
*Kurokuroku
Hime Dol!*
7.Kuroko no Basket
*Ginga Patrol Jaco*
8.Gintama
9.Soul Catcher(s)
10.Haiky?!!
11.Kochi Kame
12.Beelzebub
13.Smoky B.B.


#41 :
*Bleach (Lead Color)*
*Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (Color)*
*Kokkaku Moritagai / Takud?!!!! (Oneshot, 47p, Color)*


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 28, 2013)

> 2.Naruto


Which Nardo chapter was this ?


----------



## Virys (Aug 28, 2013)

Ʈɑlon said:


> Which Nardo chapter was this ?


If I'm not mistaken - 637.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I'm sure he does some form of research, for most arcs.



Doing research in general is important for all Authors to write a proper story not just for manga, so of course Oda does.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2013)

whoever this daiki guy is, he better do a damn good job at this reality show. fuckin oda is rooting for him


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 4, 2013)

-edit-

before someone takes it serious

lol


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 4, 2013)

*Jump Issue #41 ToC:*

Bleach (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Assassination Classroom
One Piece
PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Color)
Toriko
Shokugeki no Soma
Kurokuroku
Naruto
Gaikokkaku Morita / Takudo!!! (One shot, Center Color, 47p)
Hime-Dol!!
Gintama
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Ginga Patrol Jaco
Kuroko no Basket
Beelzebub
Soul Catcher(S)
Haikyuu!!
Kochikame
Smoky B.B. (END)

Jump Issue #42 Information
Cover & Lead CP: Hachi by Yoshiyuki Nishi (New Series)
CP:Assassination Classroom, Gintama, Haikyuu!!


Jump Issue #43 Information
Cover & Lead CP: Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin by Hasegawa Tomohiro (New Series)


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 4, 2013)

Assassination Classroom in front of One Piece, nice


----------



## Snowless (Sep 4, 2013)

They're axing series left and right, ahah. Never read Smoky B.B., but it looks like most of Japan didn't, either.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 4, 2013)

Smoky B.B. was pretty generic, but it wasn't bad enough to be axed this quickly. Jump are probably looking for another hit manga since Naruto and Bleach are in their closing stages. Anything that isn't a hit from the start will have to make room for another new manga.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 4, 2013)

Smokey B.B had decent art but it looked a bit cluttered at times.

Can't say much about the story since it was barely translated.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 4, 2013)

shit is serious now on Bleach. Rangiku tits are 5 cm from his waist!!


----------



## auem (Sep 4, 2013)

Snowless said:


> They're axing series left and right, ahah. Never read Smoky B.B., but it looks like most of Japan didn't, either.



it happens all the time...perhaps 1 out of every 10 new series survives....


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Iskandar (Sep 10, 2013)

*#42 (14/09) :*
Hachi (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color, 54p)
Shokugeki no S?ma
One Piece
Ansatsu Ky?shitsu (Color)
Kuroko no Basket
Psi
Naruto
World Trigger
Gintama (Color)
Toriko
Kurokuroku
Beelzebub
Bleach
Hime Dol!!
Jaco
Nisekoi
Kochi Kame
Soul Catcher(s)
Haiky? (23p)

*#43 (21/09) :*
Koi no Cupid - Yakeno Harajin (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color, 54p)
Haiky?!! (Color, Character Populary Annonce)
Hachi (25p, Color)
Kuroko no Basket (23p), Jaco (31p), Naruto (21p), Ansatsu Ky?shitsu (22p)
One Piece (Absent)

*#44 (30/09) :*
Kuroko no Basket (Cover, Lead Color)

*#45 (07/10) :*
Big News

*Jump Next 2013 Automn (15/10) :*
Haiky? (Cover and Alternative Cover)
Naoya Matsumoto / Pochi Kuro (Lead Color, 50p)
Kenta Tsuchida / My Animal (Color, 49p)
Cross Manage - Final Chapter (Color, 31p)



> *#45 (07/10) :*
> Big News





> *#45 (07/10) :*
> Big News



Better be HxH's return.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope it is

DARK CONTINENT


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 10, 2013)

With Jaco ending soon, you bet your ass it's gonna be bout HxH returning


----------



## urca (Sep 10, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> With Jaco ending soon, you bet your ass it's gonna be bout HxH returning



Oh please, God, let that be the news


----------



## Snowless (Sep 10, 2013)

No One Piece next week? 
Damn. Oh well, I'd rather have Oda in good health.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 10, 2013)

Isn't WSJ cancelling Bleach or something?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think the sells are bad enough to get it cancelled.

I doubt HXH returns before sometime in 2014. Togashit wants to go 2 years without doing a chapter it seems.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 10, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Isn't WSJ cancelling Bleach or something?



Its herding it to its conclusion.

From what Kubo has said in the past he would just keep on going for decades more with Bleach if he could.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 11, 2013)

as long as bleach stay above 100k volume sales it's staying and with the lowest it's probably ever done could be ~300k so... There's no reason to even consider cutting it till the rest of the series in the mag sell better.

THough hopefully they will stop milking the series as SJ tend to do with their long series(prolonging them more than needed)


Probably is just some news about a new anime or something like that


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2013)

It better be HxH's return. I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Virys (Sep 17, 2013)

*Jump #43 (21/09) :*
*Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.)*
1.Assassination Classroom
2.Shokugeki no Soma
*Hachi (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
3.*Kuroko no Basket (23 pg.)*
4.Toriko
5.*Naruto (21 pg.)*
6.PSI Kusuo Saiki
7.Bleach
*Hq!! (Color Page)*
8.Nisekoi
9.World Trigger
10.Gintama
11.Beelzebub
Hime Dol!
12.*Ginga Patrol Jaco (31 pg.)*
13.Soul Catcher(S)
14.Kochikame
15.*Kurokuroku (First Rank)*
*One Piece (Absent)*


*#44:
Cover & Lead CP:  Kuroko no Basket
CP: Nisekoi, Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin (25 pg.)
Extra Pages: Hachi (23 pg.), Ginga Patrol Jaco (31 pg.)
Special Collaboration: Assassination Classroom x Kuroko no Basket*


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 21, 2013)

Finishing last on the first rank certainly does not show a bright future....

Next chapters probably gonna work on the finish already.


----------



## Snowless (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, I doubt that.
He's probably going to keep going with his story and hope that gets it ranked higher. And if it doesn't, then it's going to be cut midway through the story, but I don't think they care about giving it a proper conclusion before they cut it.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## VanzZz (Sep 25, 2013)

*JUMP ISSUE #44 TOC(30/09)*
*Kuroko no Basket (Cover & Lead Color)*
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
*Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Hq!!
Hachi* (23 pg.)*
Gintama
Toriko
Naruto
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
Shokugeki no Soma
World Trigger
Bleach
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Ginga Patrol Jaco*(31 pg.)*
Soul Catcher(S)
*Hime-dol! (First Rank)*
Kochikame
Kurokuroku
Beelzebub


*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*JUMP ISSUE #45 Information
Cover & Lead Color: Haikyuu!!
CP: Assassination Classroom, 31 Heroes ( One Shot, 35 pg.) 
Extra Pages: Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin (23 pg.)*


*credits to Oberon @ MH*


----------



## 8 (Sep 25, 2013)

while i think the last arc of beelzubub sucked, i never expected beelzebub to rank dead last. wow.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2013)

Is there anywhere else where I can read Ginga Patrol Jaco?


----------



## Impact (Sep 26, 2013)

Beelzebub being last fucking Japan


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Is there anywhere else where I can read Ginga Patrol Jaco?



Order the North American shonen jump there is where I read it


----------



## PandaG (Sep 26, 2013)

Furuichi will bump Beelzebub up again.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Snowless (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone know what the big news is for this issue?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2013)

Liked how jaco the galactic patrolman is set in the DB universe. I liked it it was funny. Akira will probably not write anything anymore


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 2, 2013)

*JUMP #45  *
*HQ!! (Cover and Lead Color)*
Kuroko no Basuke
One Piece
*Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Naruto
Beelzebub
Toriko
*31 Heroes (One Shot)*
Hachi
*Koi no Cupid (23 pg.)*
Nisekoi
Bleach
Soul Catchers(s)
World Trigger
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Kochikame
Gintama
Kurokuroku
Hime-dol!

*#46
Cover and Lead Color : One Piece
CP : Shokugeki no Soma, Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai (One Shot)*


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 2, 2013)

Beelzebub is all over tha place in this recent rankings...last week it was last, now it's 5th

This chapter must've had some Furuichi to be ranked that high

Always strange when OP in not at the top.


----------



## Snowless (Oct 2, 2013)

And that's going off of last week's OP chapter, too, right?
Damn, that was a good chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 2, 2013)

I like how the ratings shift a lot now. You never really know what's going to get first place anymore... Kuroku no Basket, Assassination Classroom, Shokugeki no Souma, OP, Naruto, Toriko, etc...


----------



## PandaG (Oct 2, 2013)

Snowless said:


> And that's going off of last week's OP chapter, too, right?
> Damn, that was a good chapter.



I think it goes on a 7 or 8 week delay. IIRC.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 2, 2013)

Beezlebub must be the definition of mixed bag at this rate with ranking system.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 2, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Liked how jaco the galactic patrolman is set in the DB universe. I liked it it was funny. Akira will probably not write anything anymore



Did MS scan all the chapters? How many were there in total?



Badalight said:


> I like how the ratings shift a lot now. You never really know what's going to get first place anymore... Kuroku no Basket, Assassination Classroom, Shokugeki no Souma, OP, Naruto, Toriko, etc...



OP is still No1 more often than not. I'm happy to see Assassination Classroom up there though. Haven't caught up with the latest chapter of Toriko yet, but I like it and I don't read Shokugeki no Souma, so I have no idea how that series is.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Did MS scan all the chapters? How many were there in total?
> 
> 
> 
> OP is still No1 more often than not. I'm happy to see Assassination Classroom up there though. Haven't caught up with the latest chapter of Toriko yet, but I like it and I don't read Shokugeki no Souma, so I have no idea how that series is.



They did not scan them I think I read them on the shonen jump online and there was 10 chapters I believe.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## VanzZz (Oct 8, 2013)

*Jump Issue #46 ToC:*
*One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Kuroko no Basket
Assassination Classroom
Naruto
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Shokugeki no Soma (Color Page)*
Nisekoi
Hachi 
Gintama
Haikyuu!!
*Kishibe Rohan wa Ugokanai (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Toriko
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin 
World Trigger
Soul Catcher(S)
Bleach
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Hime-dol!!
Kurokuroku

*Jump Issue #47 Information:*
*Cover &* *Lead CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari (New Series)*
*Center Color: Gintama, PSI Kusuo Saiki*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2013)

Beelzebub is pretty low.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2013)

The fuck is Toriko middle of the road? This arc has been fantastic.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 8, 2013)

Badalight said:


> The fuck is Toriko middle of the road? This arc has been fantastic.



It is kind of weird, that chapter should be one of the ones where Midora and Ichiryuu start fighting.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 9, 2013)

DId I misread something before cause wasn't there supposed to be some kind of big news?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> DId I misread something before cause wasn't there supposed to be some kind of big news?



oda got out of his house and went to a concert.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2013)

Badalight said:


> The fuck is Toriko middle of the road? This arc has been fantastic.



Just Japan having shit taste as usual


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 10, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> DId I misread something before cause wasn't there supposed to be some kind of big news?



It was about Haikyuu getting an anime.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a weird way of saying HxH is coming back.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Sarun (Oct 16, 2013)

Source:
User kaze1028 from MangaHelpers Forum

Pic Source:


Jump TOC 47:
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Cover & Lead Color)*
1 - One Piece
2 - Kuroko no Basket
3 - Assassination Classroom
4 - Toriko
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Center Color)*
5 - World Trigger
Hachi
6 - Naruto
Koi no Cupid
*Gintama (Center Color)*
7 - Shokugeki no Soma
8 - Haikyuu!!
9 - Nisekoi
Bleach
10 - Kochikame
11 - Beelzebub
12 - Soul Catcher
13 - Kurokuroku
14 - Hime-dol


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 21, 2013)

Oda embracing his inner Togashi


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 21, 2013)

Togashi and Oda need to stop hanging out.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)

End of next week One Piece :

The author will be taking a break for awhile and we will let you know he decides to come back.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 22, 2013)

Oda is only "taking breaks" because the higher ups are forcing him to. He was hospitalized earlier this year from over-working himself.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2013)

*Jump Issue #48 TOC*
*Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page, Fourteen Year Anniversary)*
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Souma
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
Toriko
Nisekoi
Gintama
*Kuroko no Basket (CP)*
Beelzebub
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Soul Catcher(S)
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin 
*World Trigger (CP)*
Hq!!
Hachi
*Tonari no Seki no Chinko-chan (One Shot, 21 pg.)*
Bleach
Kochikame
Hime-dol!
Kurokuroku

*One Piece (Absent)*
*Hiatus x Hiatus (Hunter)*

*JUMP ISSUE #49 Information
Cover & Lead CP: One Piece 
CP: Drump by Kazuki Takahashi ( One Shot, 59 pg.)*

Credits to ayepuzzt and Oberon @ MH


----------



## 8 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Hiatus x Hiatus (Hunter)*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 23, 2013)

OP absent the same week we learn of Oda's gaming habits . . . . Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 23, 2013)

If One Piece went of hiatus just like HxH I think the entire manga community will collapse.


----------



## Impact (Oct 23, 2013)

Dat beelzubub slowly climbing back up the chart pek

and bleach still at the bottom


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 28, 2013)

Creds to Redon:
*One Piece:* 300,000,000 copies printed.


----------



## Rax (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a lot of copies.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 28, 2013)

Why don't Togashi hang out with Kishimoto or some other guy leave OP alone.


----------



## 8 (Oct 28, 2013)

japanese are obliged to own one piece volumes by law.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## VanzZz (Oct 29, 2013)

*Jump Issue #49  **
*
*One Piece(Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Souma
Naruto
Toriko
*Drump (CP, One Shot, 59 pg.)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Kuroko no Basket 
Haikyuu!!
Nisekoi
Bleach
World Trigger
Soul Catcher(S)
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
Gintama
Kochikame
*Hachi (First Rank)*
Kurokuroku
Hime-dol!

_Beelzebub (Absent)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)_


*#50:
Cover & Lead CP: Nisekoi
CP: Haikyuu!!, Beelzebub
One Shot: Totem (by Hirao Tomohide)(47 pg.)*


----------



## Badalight (Oct 29, 2013)

Ass Class, Souma, and Toriko top 5. I like this.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 29, 2013)

Naruto above Toriko this week? Fuck is wrong with Japanese people?


----------



## Succubus (Oct 29, 2013)

the ranks are based on 8 weeks ago not this week


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 29, 2013)

Bikko said:


> the ranks are based on 8 weeks ago not this week



That would still place the chapter in Midora's and Ichiryuu's fight.

I have no idea what was going on in Naruto at that time though.


----------



## Snowless (Oct 30, 2013)

Higher ups also tinker with the rankings.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 30, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Higher ups also tinker with the rankings.



Really? I thought only the first rankings for new series are being tampered with, the rest being just fan votes.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Snowless (Nov 4, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Really? I thought only the first rankings for new series are being tampered with, the rest being just fan votes.



Dunno, Oda said so in an SBS.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> That would still place the chapter in Midora's and Ichiryuu's fight.
> 
> I have no idea what was going on in Naruto at that time though.



IIRC that's the one where Minato and Naruto teamed up with their Kyuubi Modes and Juubi entered final stage.


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

^ That's the part where Naruto Fans Starts Screaming. .


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2013)

Since when was Blue Exorcist part of WSJ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Since when was Blue Exorcist part of WSJ?



The US Weekly Shonen Jump adds in some series from other magazines to their lineup because they'd rather give us mediocre crap like Blue Exorcist than stuff like Beelzebub or Gintama.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

*Bottom 11:
Beelzebub (Color Page)*
Soul Catcher(S)
World Trigger
Hachi
Gintama
Isobee Isobee Monogatari
Bleach
Kochikame
*Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin (First Rank)*
Hime-dol!
Kurokuroku

*#51:
Lead CP: Shokugeki no Soma
CP: Gintama, Hq!!, One Shot by Suganuma Tatsuya*

Damn, Soul Catcher(S) above both World Trigger and Gintama? Looks like the series is finally gaining some traction, that and the vomic is certainly going to help as well. 

Super bummed about Koi no Cupid though, I really liked it... Hopefully it's rank raises a bit. I mean it seems Hachi's has despite it sucking.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

Although if we take out the unranked series, the bottom series looks like 
Beelzebub 
Soul Catcher(S)
World Trigger
Hachi
Gintama
Bleach
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin 
Hime-dol!
Kurokuroku


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2013)

That's very rude, Rica


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> That's very rude, Rica



What's rude?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bleach in the bottom 4?! -_-


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2013)

Bleach is way more interesting to read than Naruto since this new arc began 

Poor Kubo


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Bleach is way more interesting to read than Naruto since this new arc began
> 
> Poor Kubo



Nah                       .


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2013)

Bats, don't make me call up Bane to break you again


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]J5VXTcjIZlg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

So out of all the series currently in Jump that you read, what are your favorites in order from favorite to least favorite? For me it's

Hunter x Hunter
Beelzebub
Gintama
One Piece 
Koi no Cupid
AssClass
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Shokugeki no Soma
Toriko
World Trigger
Haikyuu
Bleach


----------



## Reyes (Nov 5, 2013)

Lel Foreverworld, that guy doesn't know jack shit


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Lel Foreverworld, that guy doesn't know jack shit



What do you expect of the guy who thinks Erza and Konan are top 5 most *epic* female characters.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 5, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> So out of all the series currently in Jump that you read, what are your favorites in order from favorite to least favorite? For me it's
> 
> Hunter x Hunter
> Beelzebub
> ...



One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Shokugeki no Soma
Toriko
Nisekoi
Beelzebub
World Trigger
Hime-dol
Ass Class
Bleach


----------



## Badalight (Nov 5, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Lel Foreverworld, that guy doesn't know jack shit



I commented on the video he linked calmly explaining his factual errors, and he blocked me from the channel.

gg

Guy is retarded.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2013)

why the fuck is gintama and himedol near the bottom? there are some shit titles that don't deserve to be on top, like nisekoi


----------



## 8 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> So out of all the series currently in Jump that you read, what are your favorites in order from favorite to least favorite? For me it's
> 
> Hunter x Hunter
> Beelzebub
> ...


i would rank them like this:

One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
-
Shokugeki no Souma
-
Beelzebub
Gintama
-
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Toriko
Kuroko no Basket 
-
Assassination Classroom
-
Naruto
-
Nisekoi
Bleach
Hime-dol!

i read only the first two chapter of world trigger. it seemed dull. but i'm not rating it. naruto is a weird one. i would put it on top for part one. but dead last for what we got the last 3 years.


----------



## Toriko (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont read many of the series anymore, but this is what it looks like generally:

Toriko
One Piece 
Hunter x Hunter

big gap

Bleach

Gigantic gap

Naruto


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 6, 2013)

*#50*

*Nisekoi (Cover & Lead Color Page, Second Year Anniversary)*
One Piece
Kuroko no Basket
Assassination Classroom
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Hq!! (Color Page)*
Shokugeki no Souma
Toriko
*Totem (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Naruto
*Beelzebub (Color Page)*
Soul Catcher(S)
World Trigger
Hachi
Gintama
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Bleach
Kochikame
*Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin (First Rank)*
Hime-dol!
Kurokuroku
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#51:
Cover & Lead CP: Shokugeki no Soma
CP: Gintama, Hq!!, One Shot by Suganuma Tatsuya*

Thanks Oberon at Mangahelpers


----------



## 8 (Nov 6, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oda embracing his inner Togashi





B Rabbit said:


> Togashi and Oda need to stop hanging out.





Zidane said:


> End of next week One Piece :
> 
> The author will be taking a break for awhile and we will let you know he decides to come back.


i guess that went well. two weeks after these jokes and hunter x hunter is returning. coincidence?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 6, 2013)

8 said:


> i guess that went well. two weeks after these jokes and hunter x hunter is returning. coincidence?



Oda with that reversal, bringing down the positive influence hammer upon Togashi


----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2013)

Togashi will be back for 4 chapters then go on break for a year


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2013)

He doesn't give a damn when his wife dresses as Sailor moon to seduce him. 


He always gives her his "Spirit Gun"


----------



## Impact (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't you mean shotgun


----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2013)

More like water pistol


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2013)

Impacto!    

I missed you!


----------



## Impact (Nov 6, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Impacto!
> 
> I missed you!



Me too my bro


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2013)

You missed my Birthday!  


Bleach better take first in the next polls.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 7, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> You missed my Birthday!
> 
> 
> Bleach better take first in the next polls.



That will never happen for the rest of the series lifetime. I can assure you.


----------



## Rax (Nov 7, 2013)

I will not accept such a thing!   


LolBleach.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 7, 2013)

Bleach in Bottom 5? There is a God. :ignoramus


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> So out of all the series currently in Jump that you read, what are your favorites in order from favorite to least favorite?



One Piece
Toriko
Assassination Classroom
Naruto/Bleach 

Wow, I'm only reading 5 Shonen Jump series o.0


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> So out of all the series currently in Jump that you read, what are your favorites in order from favorite to least favorite? For me it's
> 
> Hunter x Hunter
> Beelzebub
> ...



Nisekoi
Beelzebub 
One Piece
Soma
AssClass
Bleach 
Naruto


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2013)

*Issue 51 Bottom 11:*

Soul Catcher(S)
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Bleach
One Punch-man (CP, Special Chapter)
Beelzebub
Welcome! Neko no Kizaka (One Shot)
Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin
Hachi
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Kurokuroku
Hime-dol!!

*Issue 52:*
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Bleach, Soul Catcher(S)
One Shot by Kantera Fuuki


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2013)

Pretty bummed, Kurokuroku and Hime-Doll are going to end within a few weeks, then Hachi which I don't give a shit about. But if Koi no Cupid doesn't improve in the rankings and fast it's going to be a goner... Really fucking like this series and don't want it to get cancelled.

Also incredibly bummed about Beelzebub's rank. It doesn't deserve to be in the bottom 5... It's my second favorite series in Jump right now... (favorite I guess since HxH is on hiatus). Hopefully when this current (fucking amazing) arc starts getting ranked it will jump up a lot. Saiki Kusuo no Sainan's ranking also makes me sad. It's not in too much danger yet.

Also it's weird seeing Jump suddenly doing such a push for Soul Catcher(S). First a vomic, now color pages. Guess they want it to stick around. I personally dropped it about 10 chapters in, couldn't stand the art. Also funny seeing Bleach getting a color page when literally nobody in Japan gives a shit about it anymore.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2013)

I wish Bleach would go up a bit


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> I wish Bleach would go up a bit



It won't. Japan doesn't give a shit about it anymore. I mean it's anime was cancelled and had horrifically low ratings, and the manga has been dropping in sales as well. Jump is probably pushing Kubo to end it as soon as possible to make way for more room in the magazine. If it wasn't for how big it used to be the series would have been long gone by now.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2013)

Poor Kubo


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Poor Kubo



It's his own damn fault for ruining his manga.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2013)

Sadkai


----------



## Badalight (Nov 12, 2013)

One Punch man in Weekly Shounen Jump?! fuck yessss


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 12, 2013)

Badalight said:


> One Punch man in Weekly Shounen Jump?! fuck yessss



It's just a special chapter and it's been done before. Weekly Young Jump does it for a lot of their series. There's been one for most of their popular battle series already like Kingdom and Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 12, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's just a special chapter and it's been done before. Weekly Young Jump does it for a lot of their series. There's been one for most of their popular battle series already like Kingdom and Tokyo Ghoul.



I realized that after my post... but I remember reading a rumor that it'd be going weekly so I thought maybe it coming to WSJ was confirmation of that...

I'm assuming that's either the d-pad man or the police special chapters - I already read those.


----------



## Virys (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jump #51 (18/11) :*
*Shokugeki no Souma (Cover & Lead Color Page, First Year Anniversary)*
1.Assassination Classroom
2.One Piece
*Hq!! (Color Page)*
3.Naruto
4.Kuroko no Basket
*Gintama (Color Page)*
5.Nisekoi
6.World Trigger
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari*
7.Soul Catcher(S)
8.PSI Kusuo Saiki
9.Bleach
*Onepunch-Man (Color Page, Special Chapter, 34 pg.)*
10.Beelzebub
*Welcome! Neko no Kizaka! (One Shot, 19 pg.)*
11.Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
12.Hachi
13.Kochikame
14.Kurokuroku
15.Hime-dol!!
*Toriko (Absent)*

*#52:*
*Cover & Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Bleach, Soul Catcher(S)
OS: One Shot by Kantera Fuuki*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2013)

Dem japs sure love their ass class.

>Onepunch-Man special chapter with color page

Imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dem japs* sure love their ass class*.
> 
> >Onepunch-Man special chapter with color page
> 
> Imokaywiththis.jpg



How many times have I read this now in this thread?! 

Where did Onepunch-Man get serialized before?


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2013)

*THIS VERY WELL MIGHT BE FAKE SO KEEP THAT IN MIND. I'M POSTING IT THOUGH BECAUSE I'M EXCITED ABOUT THE RUMOR OF IRON KNIGHT SERIALIZING.

*
*Issue #52 Bottom 10*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Gintama
Haikyuu
Hachi
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
*Oneshot*
Kochikame
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
*Kurokuroku (END)
Himedol (END)*

Issue #01 Information
New Series: Iron Knight by Yagi Tomohiro
*(Picture is from the JUMP VS. oneshot)
*

*Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, World Trigger
**One Piece: Absent
*
If this is real, I'm very excited about Iron Knight being serialized. I really liked both that, and Goblin Knight. and I'm always okay with new battle series starting in Jump. However I'm a bit bummed about Koi no Cupids ranking if this is real... I'm a really big fan of it and was hoping it could last. Doesn't look very likely anymore though. However the fact that two series are ending at once makes me question the validity of this because that's very very rare and the only other times those have happened was
Issue 52/06 - Over Time, Zan
Issue 24/07 - Maison du Penguin, Taizou Mote King Saga
Issue 14/08 - Prince of Tennis, Muhyo to Rouji

Still kind of hoping this is true, but at the same time hoping it's not true (Koi no Cupid... ;_;.)


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 19, 2013)

Iron Knight?!
Please be true!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 20, 2013)

*Jump #52 (25/11) :
Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Shokugeki no Souma
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi
*Bleach (Color Page)
*Beelzebub
World Trigger
*Soul Catcher(S) (Color Page)
*PSI Kusuo Saiki
Gintama
Hq!!
Hachi
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
*Han Mihiraki Mukashibanashi (One Shot, 16 pg.)
*Kochikame
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
*Kurokuroku (End)
Himedol (End)
Naruto (Absent)
Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)*

*#01:
Cover & Lead CP: Iron Knight by Tomohiro Yagi (New Series)
CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki, Shokugeki no Soma, World Trigger
Absent: One Piece*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 20, 2013)

So Iron Knight is officially confirmed! Yay!
Really bummed about Koi no Cupids rank though... I guess there's still a bit of time for it to pull a Soul Catcher(S) and rise in the rankings, but the chances are slim...
HQ is a bit low and has been in recent weeks but it has nothing to worry about because its anime is going to give it a huge boost in popularity when it comes around. It's also nice to see World Trigger and Beelzebub have increased ranks. Shokugeki no Soma getting first is very cool. It's very obvious that the current 'big 3' is One Piece, AssClass, and Shokugeki no Soma.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2013)

from MH


----------



## Badalight (Nov 20, 2013)

What is Iron Knight?


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2013)

*Bottom 9:
**PSI Kusuo Saiki (Color Page)
*Nisekoi
Hachi
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Gintama
Bleach
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
*One Piece (Absent)*

#02:
*Lead CP: Gintama
**CP: Iron Knight, Kuroko no Basket*
*OS: Dokkoisho
*

Not at all happy about Beelzebub, Gintama, or Koi no Cupid's ranks...


----------



## Virys (Nov 27, 2013)

*Jump #01 (02/12) :*
*Iron Knight (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.)*
1.Assassination Classroom
2.Naruto
*Shokugeki no Souma (Color Page)*
3.Kuroko no Basket
4.Toriko
*World Trigger (Color Page)*
5.Hq!!
6.Soul Catcher(S)
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Color Page)*
7.Nisekoi
8.Hachi
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari*
9.Gintama
10.Bleach
11.Kochikame
12.Beelzebub
13.Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
*One Piece (Absent)*


*#02:
Cover & Lead CP: Gintama
CP: Iron Knight, Kuroko no Basket
OS: Urushi by Naba Fusai*


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 27, 2013)

Obligatory "Dat AssClass" post!


----------



## Virys (Nov 27, 2013)

*Cover WSJ #01:*



*World Trigger Poster:


Shokugeki no Souma Poster:
*

*Naruto vol 67*


*Kuroko no Basuke vol 25*


----------



## 8 (Nov 27, 2013)

so the new series (Soul Catcher, Hachi, Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin) are all ranked now?



BlueDemon said:


> Obligatory "Dat AssClass" post!


still puzzles me. i don't quite get its appeal. maybe i'm just not the target audience (schoolboys).


----------



## Virys (Nov 27, 2013)

8 said:


> so the new series (Soul Catcher, Hachi, Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin) are all ranked now?


Yep. Except Isobe Isobee Monogatari.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 27, 2013)

8 said:


> so the new series (Soul Catcher, Hachi, Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin) are all ranked now?
> 
> 
> still puzzles me. i don't quite get its appeal. maybe i'm just not the target audience (schoolboys).



Last time I checked, I wasn't one either  I think it's just the underdog shtick + the pretty good humor


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

What are the new series about?


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2013)

*Issue 2 Bottom 9:
*Haikyuu!!
Bleach
Soul Catcher(S)
Nisekoi
Beelzebub
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Hachi
Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin

*Issue 3:
*Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket
CP: Gintama, Beelzebub
One Shot: Mitsukubi Condor by Ishiyama Ryou


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

*Jump #02 (09/12) :
**Gintama (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)
*Naruto
Shokugeki no Souma
World Trigger
Toriko
*Iron Knight (Color Page, 25 pg.)
*PSI Kusuo Saiki
Hq!!
*Urushi (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)
*Bleach
Soul Catcher(S)
Nisekoi
Beelzebub
Isobe Isobee Monogatari 
Kochikame
Hachi
Koi no Cupid Yakeno Harajin
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)
*

*#03:
Cover & Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket
CP: Beelzebub, Gintama
OS: Mitsukubi Condor by Ishiyama Ryou
*


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

Rise up, Bleach.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Rise up, Bleach.



You know its not going to.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 4, 2013)

How is World Trigger so popular? That series has been a rough read for me so far


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

Tangible said:


> How is World Trigger so popular? That series has been a rough read for me so far



It's not that popular.
It's very rare for the series to be so high in the rankings, it's usually just in the middle of the rankings.
Jump has been doing a huge push for it though which seems to going successfully. It's also not a bad series either. Much better than most new Jump series of the past few years.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 5, 2013)

It's sad that many new series seem to have a hard time to trying to be the next whatever that can fill in the top space. Once Naruto ends, they would need someone and Toriko doesn't seem to be the best pick. Granted, it's not bad, but the popularity isn't going ok. It's like wrestling, you know that guy is a great wrestler, but if he don't draws the crowd and ratings, what's the point of advertising. Assassination Classroom is probably the only one that is new and managed to reach that high. Other old series like KnB got boost help by anime, so at least that is useful too. Still, I hope something good will come in time.


----------



## 8 (Dec 5, 2013)

shokugeki no soma is also doing very well. it has about similar rankings as naruto.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 5, 2013)

8 said:


> shokugeki no soma is also doing very well. it has about similar rankings as naruto.



Good point, though maybe SJ wants another battle manga to be in the top rather than something else, but hey, if it's good enough, they shouldn't worry too much. But who to say I know them well.


----------



## 8 (Dec 5, 2013)

shokugeki no soma is actually a battle manga in disguise. but i get your point. it would be nice to see a new top tier (actual combat) battle manga.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 6, 2013)

Are the new series any good?


----------



## Snowless (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know how new you're talking, but if you haven't read Shokugeki yet, it's completely worth your time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> Are the new series any good?



If you are referring to 2013 series than;
Hachi is shit
Iron Knight is good so far.
Isobe Isobee Monogatari is good
Koi no Cupid is great
World Trigger is decent.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 7, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I don't know how new you're talking, but if you haven't read Shokugeki yet, it's completely worth your time.



Yeah I have read Shokugeki, one of my favorite manga in jump at the moment.



Rica_Patin said:


> If you are referring to 2013 series than;
> Hachi is shit
> Iron Knight is good so far.
> Isobe Isobee Monogatari is good
> ...



I've tried Wold Trigger, but it's a bit too bland for me or as you've said 'decent'. At least I know not to try Hachi. I'll try the other 3 then, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 10, 2013)

Bottom



> Nisekoi
> Soul Catcher(S)
> Haikyuu!!
> Isobe Isobee Monogatari
> ...






> Issue 4/5:
> Lead CP: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
> CP: Shokugeki no Souma Bangaihen, Isobe Isobee Monogatari



Link removed


----------



## 8 (Dec 10, 2013)

at least beel managed to stay out of the bottom this time around. 

and lol bleach.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure which chapter is ranked but it's defo either Furuichi related or beginning of US.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2013)

8 said:


> at least beel managed to stay out of the bottom this time around.
> 
> and lol bleach.



Beel isn't being ranked this issue because of its color page.


----------



## Virys (Dec 11, 2013)

*Jump Issue #03 TOC*
*Kuroko no Basket (Cover, Lead CP)*
1.One Piece
2.Shokugeki no Soma
3.World Trigger
*Gintama (Center Colour)*
4.Assassination Classroom
*Iron Knight*
*Mitsukubi Condor (Center Colour, Oneshot)*
5.Naruto
*Beelzebub (Center Colour)*
6.Toriko
7.Nisekoi
8.Soul Catcher(S)
9.Haikyuu!!
10.Isobe Isobee Monogatari
11.PSI Kusuo Saiki
12.Bleach
13.Koi no Cupid
14.Kochikame
15.Hachi

*Double Issue #04/05 Info:*
*Lead CP: Assassination Classroom*
*Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma Bangaihen, Isobe Isobee Monogatari*
*Major Announcement: Shokugeki no Soma*


----------



## 8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Beel isn't being ranked this issue because of its color page.


ah, that was it. yeah i notice just now. 
---

anyway, nice to see shokugeki above naruto and assclass. 
world trigger surprising. i suppose it is there to stay now. maybe i'll pick it up again one these days to see if its any decent. first two chapters were kinda meh.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 11, 2013)

Bleach is in its best arc since Soul Society and people still hate it. Weird.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 11, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Bleach is in its best arc since Soul Society and people still hate it. Weird.



Well, it has been a hit and miss to me and maybe people see it as "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me." What I mean is how the arc works similar to the previous one with many battles, good or not, little character development, and that's about it until Ichigo arrives. Or it could be fact that many fans just gave up entirely. Or well, you know, perhaps they don't like it as they possibly have different tastes.

That said it is sad to see it to be that low. Getting bury by the fans is not a good thing. Something tells me the direction of the manga will be altered soon.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 11, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Bleach is in its best arc since Soul Society and people still hate it. Weird.



Yet its still ending up with 600k per volume, it doesnt make sense. 

Only explanation is that people buying the volumes don't buy jump anymore.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Bleach is in its best arc since Soul Society and people still hate it. Weird.



Not really. Read today's chapter? So much PIS


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

Renji is Aizen level


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 11, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Bleach is in its best arc since Soul Society and people still hate it. Weird.



Cause that really doesn't mean much. Especially when this appears to be the final, or penultimate, arc.

Just think about the fact that the series has been going on for 12 years and the story has gone nowhere. Has Ichigo grown closer to his goal? No, he never had a goal. Has his relationship with the people around him changed? Not really. Did the back story of his powers affect anything? Nope. Bleach is still just people shooting lasers at each others for reasons not even the author cares about.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

But lasers are fun


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Bleach is in its best arc since Soul Society and people still hate it. Weird.



I agree is has been good


----------



## Mizura (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know why Bleach fans think the current arc is so good, to be honest. From the point of view of a casual reader like me, it's the same old endless sequence of fights with barely any plot advancement. Worse, it felt like a poor excuse to suddenly pull power-ups out of nowhere that would have been useful to have in earlier arcs.

I may be missing something, but if other readers feel the same way as me, the poor sales and ratings are not surprising at all.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 11, 2013)

>poor sales 
you talk as if that's a new thing caused bu the new "bad" arc when sales have been pretty much the same for all volumes with +600k for each since the beginning of fullbringers arc.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh Bleach


----------



## Mizura (Dec 11, 2013)

Boshi said:


> >poor sales
> you talk as if that's a new thing caused bu the new "bad" arc when sales have been pretty much the same for all volumes with +600k for each since the beginning of fullbringers arc.


That arc sucked too.  In my opinion, Bleach hasn't been any good for a long time.


----------



## ZE (Dec 11, 2013)

Bleach lowest point was the Ichigo vs Aizen fight. After so much stalling and countless fights, the most foreshadowed and important fight in the manga ends in like three chapters. That's like if Toriyama ended the Goku vs Freeza fight in three chapters. Promising us one thing and delivering another. It's just not normal. If the war arc wasn't that great, that last fight even made it worse. And then came the fullbring arc, which I have yet to read even though I own the volumes covering it. That's how interesting it is. 

It may not be that better in terms of plot, and it may still feel a little repetitive, but the current bleach arc is keeping me entertained, so Kubo must be doing something better than before. It feels like the pace improved and that the chapters have more content.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know why but Bleach seems to suffer the good in the beginning, the rocky road in the middle, and the bad or deal breaker in the end. Right now, I don't feel that much joy and the latest chapter didn't help. I don't hate Bleach nor dislike it, but I can see the problems that perhaps the people in Japan is not fond of. There is other materials that can be seen bad to us but not to them and vice versa, and Bleach probably hit the latter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 12, 2013)

Thing with Bleach is:
People were sick of the Arrancar Arc.

But Fullbring killed the manga, I dunno what Kubo was thinking but to me it felt like he was trying to write a whole new story without Shinigami.

People hoped for an end of the one arc and jumped right into what felt like something completely different.
No Shinigami?
New Powers?
New Ichigo Form with said new Power?

Fullbring only excelled in one thing IMO, the mystery of Tsukushimas power and glorious edits that came with it.
I for one doubt Bleach would do as bad if the current Arc would have started right after the Arrancar instead of inserting Fullbring.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 12, 2013)

I havn't enjoyed this arc at all, so the low rankings don't surprise me.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Thing with Bleach is:
> People were sick of the Arrancar Arc.
> 
> But Fullbring killed the manga, I dunno what Kubo was thinking but to me it felt like he was trying to write a whole new story without Shinigami.
> ...



I don't mind the idea of a fullbringer arc.

It was suppose to explain Orihime's and Chad's powers (I think). 

From the structure Bleach appears to be following it makes complete sense. The series is an exploration of their universe. We go from the introduction of powers to the Shinigami society, to the hollows, to the fullbringers, and finally the Quincy.

These are all the different groups in the story. I don't think the fullbringers did a good job explaining anything though. Then again that seems to be true for every arc. 

The story is structured for world building which is a horrible idea when you are coming up with everything on the spot. On a completely structural level though its coherent.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Dec 12, 2013)

Bleach has been awesome but i can see why the japanese fans would not like it especially due to kubos incosistent handling of the quincies power and not explaining more of their past and motivations to destroy the shinigami and what triggered the war a 1000 years ago since judging by yamas statement Bach and the quincy have allways been wicked and rutless and not the peacefull and full of pride Race that we believed they were.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 12, 2013)

You do not introduce all new characters in a final arc without any build up and randomly start to to 'develop' the old characters you neglected, and expect people to care about them.


----------



## Rax (Dec 12, 2013)

But Kishi is trying to develop old neglected characters as well


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 12, 2013)

Lord Hirako said:


> >not explaining more of their past and motivations to destroy the shinigami.
> 
> > and what triggered the war a 1000 years ago since judging by yamas statement Bach and the quincy have allways been wicked and rutless and not the peacefull and full of pride Race that we believed they were.



> Shinigami wiped them out because they were trying to destroy the existence between worlds. 

> They have been, they're basically a cult that think destroying the balance between souls, leading to the destruction of existence is a good thing. Happily destroying the world just so they can get rid of those dirty hollows. 

It was also said the shinigami tried to reason with them and make peace numerous times, obviously they denied the truce and got wiped because of it.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 16, 2013)

*Issue #04/05 Bottom 8*
Soul Catcher(S)
Nisekoi
*Gintama
Hachi
Bleach*
Kochikame
*Beelzebub
Koi no Cupid
*
*Issue #06/07 Info*
Lead CP: One Piece
Center Colour: Haikyuu!!
Full Colour: Nisekoi
Oneshot by Komi Naoshi (Nisekoi) and Koisome Momiji duo


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 17, 2013)

Good God, Bleach....


----------



## Virys (Dec 17, 2013)

*Jump Issue #04-5 TOC*
*Assassination Classroom (Lead CP)*
1.Naruto
2.One Piece
3.Toriko
4.Kuroko no Basket
5.PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Shokugeki no Souma Bangaihen (CP)*
6.World Trigger
7.Haikyuu!!
*Iron Knight*
8.Soul Catcher(S)
9.Nisekoi
10.Gintama
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (CP)*
11.Hachi
12.Bleach
13.Kochikame
14.Beelzebub
15.Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin

*Issue #06/07 Info*
*Lead CP: One Piece
Center Colour: Haikyuu!! *
*Full Colour: Nisekoi*
*Oneshot by Komi Naoshi (Nisekoi) and Koisome Momiji duo*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 17, 2013)

The cover this week is great


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 17, 2013)

This week cover is nice. Hm, seems like they want to put AC in the big top, but that could be just me.

Edit: On second thought, I see it clearly. It's like those four after Naruto is at #3 position.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 17, 2013)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> This week cover is nice. Hm, seems like they want to put AC in the big top, but that could be just me.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I see it clearly. It's like those four after Naruto is at #3 position.



AssClass is the biggest success Jump has had in a VERY long time, it's fucking massive right now so of course they are going to position how they are doing.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 17, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> AssClass is the biggest success Jump has had in a VERY long time, it's fucking massive right now so of course they are going to position how they are doing.


So I heard. That's good though. At least now it feels like they advertised them as a next big thing. Even in the new video game with all SJ (ok not all) made a big deal with the reveal. But yes, seems like they got the third position with SnS, KnB, and Toriko.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## angieness (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, it's good they have another big series to replace Naruto when it ends when Kishimoto runs out of new forms/random power ups for the last bosses.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2013)

angieness said:


> Well, it's good they have another big series to replace Naruto when it ends when Kishimoto runs out of new forms/random power ups for the last bosses.



AssClass has a set end and Matsui has stated several times that he will not stretch out the series longer than his original plans no matter how popular the series gets.

However it does seem that new series like Shokugeki no Soma, World Trigger, and Saiki Kusuo no Sainan are here to stay.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 18, 2013)

AssClass does seem like it can't last long, so end while you can. I mean how can you stretch that concept.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 18, 2013)

Why is Beelzebub so low but naruto in the middle/top. 

Japan be crazy.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 19, 2013)

Naruto is big fanbase while Beelzebub was bit underwhelming (though even the mini-Furuichi arc didn't do too well in TOC ranks before the currently ranking America arc).

Beelzebub has been ranking poor recently anyhow.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 20, 2013)

Here are the finalists for the Global Weekly Shonen Jump manga competition
Meninas
Please vote for your favorite one-shot.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 20, 2013)

Morning Star seems kinda interesting.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Here are the finalists for the Global Weekly Shonen Jump manga competition
> Meninas
> Please vote for your favorite one-shot.



I wanted to, but I can't be bothered with all the requirements to sign up. And I don't feel like faking an identity 



Edward Newgate said:


> Morning Star seems kinda interesting.



Yeah. I think my top 3 are:
1) BOOM
2) Morning Star
3) El Viente del Norte

The Team Before Daybreak was quite interesting as well, Sweat Man was not bad either. Golden Rabbit was just fluffy...
Though it seems the authors will only get some prize money and no serialization offer.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Issue 6/7 cover


The one-shot by  Miura Tadahiro (the artist of Koisome Momiji) looks interesting. It's called Gazer.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Issue 6/7: TOC
One Piece (Lead CP)
Toriko
Naruto
Nisekoi (Full Color Chapter)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Kuroko no Basket
Shokugeki no Souma
Soul Catcher(S)
Gazer (CP, One Shot)
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Haikyuu (CP)
Iron Knight
Kochikame
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
World Trigger
Gintama
Bleach
Nisekoi
Beezlebub
Koi no Cupid
Hachi

Issue 8:
Cover: Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CP: Bleach, Soul Catcher(S), Palteno-kun (One Shot by Retsu (author of Genson! Kodai Seibutsushi Pakky)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Beelzebub and Koi no Cupid... ;_;

Soul Catcher(S) getting a color page next chapter is a bit surprising, Jump seems to be pushing this series even more now despite its constant fluctuation in the ToC. Also I find it funny Bleach is getting a color page. Nobody cares about it anymore, just let it die quietly Jump.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Shokugeki no Souma needs to be a bit higher. A tad underrated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Shokugeki no Souma needs to be a bit higher. A tad underrated.



How in any fucking way is it underrated? Do you know the meaning of the word? The series absolutely dominates in the rankings and usually always is in the top 3 and if not it's still in the top 4-5 and sells incredibly well as well. It's one of the biggest Jump successes in recent memory along with AssClass.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

It gets no love outside of Japan.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It gets no love outside of Japan.



Nor does practically any other manga out there.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

How is Beelzebub so low on that list? This week's chapter was great.


----------



## Kaido (Dec 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> How is Beelzebub so low on that list? This week's chapter was great.



The chapter ranked is 8 chapters before the present one.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 25, 2013)

US Chapter thus had Furuichi.

Still ranked low, the fuck?That chapter was great.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Dec 25, 2013)

Man, something tells me that Beezlebub and maybe Bleach are going out next year.


----------



## Rax (Dec 25, 2013)

Iron Knight Moving on up in the ranks.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Iron Knight Moving on up in the ranks.



It's not even ranked yet.

Jesus fucking Christ, why does nobody here understand how the ranking system works?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 25, 2013)

I was about to say no need to be such a dick.Then I saw your user title.


----------



## Rax (Dec 25, 2013)

How is that douche even Green?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> I was about to say no need to be such a dick.Then I saw your user title.



It's just irritating how often we have to tell people how the ranking system works. People should just understand it by now.



Red Hero said:


> How is that douche even Green?



I'm green because I have friends in high places


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 25, 2013)

Why don't you always put it into the OP? That way people can always be referred to that.


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Toriko Volume 28* 


*Beelzebub Volume 25*


*Nisekoi Volume 10*


*Haikyuu!! Volume 9 Normal Edition & Special Edition*


*Hime-dol!! Volume 1*


*Hachi -Tokyou 23-ku- Volume 1*


*Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin Volume 1*


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 30, 2013)

It is announced that *Saiki Kusuo no Sainan* has surpassed printing 1,600,000 copies.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 11, 2014)

Nevermind, misheard what was said in the interview.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jan 14, 2014)

*Issue #8 Bottom 11*
Nisekoi
Kuroko no Basket
*Soul Catcher(S) (Center Colour)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
World Trigger
*Bleach (Center Colour)*
Kochikame
Iron Knight
Beelzebub
Hachi
Koi no Cupid

*Absent: Toriko*

*Issue #9 Info*
*Lead CP/Cover: Naruto
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Gintama
Oneshot: Author of Koisuru Edison
Absent: Toriko*


----------



## Rax (Jan 14, 2014)

Iron Knight better not get fucking canceled


----------



## Koori (Jan 14, 2014)

Iron Knight doesn't begin rank till the 8th chapter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Koori said:


> Iron Knight doesn't begin rank till the 8th chapter.



Doesn't matter, for Jump to place it in the bottom 5 before it's even ranked is not a good sign. The series is as good as dead, and might even get a super early axe like Mutou Black (fuck I liked that series...) did.

To be honest though I'm not surprised. I'm enjoying Iron Knight but the one-shot was far superior, and the serialization's art has honestly been shit, and the first 5 chapters and have been incredibly by the numbers with nothing to really make it stand out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Konomi Takeshi (Prince of Tennis) will apparently come back to WSJ this year


----------



## Snowless (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going to be sad if they axe Iron Knight. 
I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Snowless said:


> I'm going to be sad if they axe Iron Knight.
> I'm really enjoying it.



I'm also liking it, but I could live without it. the art is pretty rough, and so far it hasn't done anything to really stand out to me enough for me to not want it gone (I want Mutou Black back dammit)


----------



## Virys (Jan 15, 2014)

*Issue #8 TOC*
*Assassination Classroom (Cover)*
*Haikyuu!! (Lead CP)*
1.One Piece
2.Naruto
3.Isobe Isobee Monogatari
4.Shokugeki no Soma
5.Gintama
*Palutenon-kun (Center Colour, Oneshot)*
6.Nisekoi
7.Kuroko no Basket
*Soul Catcher(S) (Center Colour)*
8.PSI Kusuo Saiki
9.World Trigger
*Bleach (Center Colour)*
10.Kochikame
*Iron Knight*
11.Beelzebub
12.Hachi
13.Koi no Cupid

*Absent: Toriko*

*Issue #9 Info*
*Lead CP/Cover: Naruto
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Gintama
Oneshot: Author of Koisuru Edison
Absent: World Trigger, Toriko*

The author of World Trigger broke his hand.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Well shit, I wonder how much this hiatus for World Trigger will affect the series popularity and if it will damage its ability to last in Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

Both Hisoka (from HxH), and Toguro (from YYH) have been announced for Jump VS.


----------



## Tangible (Jan 16, 2014)

How the fuck is Naruto so high?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

Tangible said:


> How the fuck is Naruto so high?



Are you new to the fucking thread or something?
Naruto is objective shit, but it still is pretty popular which always gives it good rankings in the magazine every week.

The top 4 in the rankings. is usually always One Piece first, and then AssClass, Naruto, Shokugeki no Soma, in 2-4th place.


----------



## Tangible (Jan 16, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Are you new to the fucking thread or something?


 Do you have Asperger's you socially inept fuck?


> Naruto is objective shit, but it still is pretty popular which always gives it good rankings in the magazine every week.
> 
> The top 4 in the rankings. is usually always One Piece first, and then AssClass, Naruto, Shokugeki no Soma, in 2-4th place.


I'm more questioning the loyalty to a series that is easily going through its worst arc ever.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2014)

People, to kids this shit might still be entertaining. You shouldn't forget there are also 12 year olds reading this. Not only 28-year olds in their mom's cellar 

@Jump VS: That looks like a funny game, think I saw a trailer a while ago.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Are you new to the fucking thread or something?
> Naruto is objective shit, but it still is pretty popular which always gives it good rankings in the magazine every week.
> 
> The top 4 in the rankings. is usually always One Piece first, and then AssClass, Naruto, Shokugeki no Soma, in 2-4th place.



That's wrong. Kuroko and Toriko both place in 2-4th place very frequently as well.

That's why I like current jump, it's not as set in stone as it was a few years ago.


----------



## Virys (Jan 21, 2014)

*Issue #09 Bottom 8*
Oneshot 
Soul Catcher(S)
Iron Knight
Bleach
Kochikame
Hachi
Koi no Cupid
Beelzebub

*Issue #10 Info*
*Lead CP/Cover: Toriko
Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, World Trigger*


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Iron Knight did better than Bleach and Beelzebub at least


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 21, 2014)

^It isn't ranked yet so we don't actually know.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 21, 2014)

Dark Travis said:


> ^It isn't ranked yet so we don't actually know.



It doesn't matter that it hasn't been officially ranked yet. We know the series is a bomb because the editors are intentionally placing it very low in the ToC before it's first ranking, which means they've given up on trying to promote it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 21, 2014)

Badalight said:


> That's wrong. Kuroko and Toriko both place in 2-4th place very frequently as well.
> 
> That's why I like current jump, it's not as set in stone as it was a few years ago.



Not AS frequently as the series I mentioned do.
Anyways, I'm not going to get into an argument with a kid who doesn't even know what the definition of what a parody series is.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyways though, Anyways, next cancellation round (within the next 1-3 weeks) is for sure going to have Koi no Cupid and Hachi. Next one will probably be Beelzebub and Iron Knight. Although for all I know they may decide to end all four series at once and bring in 4 brand new ones. We also already know that Youichi Amano (Akaboshi, and Over-Time) is getting a new serialization very soon because one of his friends leaked it on Twitter, it's very likely it's going to be a serialization of the Stealth Symphony one-shot from Jump VS that he did the art for and Narita Ryougo (Durarara) wrote.

Soul Catcher(S) will be fine for now, it won't last too long though and will be one of those series that struggled hard and just managed to survive around a year before getting the axe.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 21, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Not AS frequently as the series I mentioned do.
> Anyways, I'm not going to get into an argument with a kid who doesn't even know what the definition of what a parody series is.



I see them both in the top 5 more frequently than Shokugeki at the very least.

Also literature can be read in different ways, and authorial intention has pretty much not mattered to most people in the English community for decades. Very few credible theorists still cling onto that idea. Though I do believe Shimabukuro when writing Toriko is entirely self aware, and there are others who agree with me. That's fine if you don't, however. I do believe it would enhance your reading experience to read it as such.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 21, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I see them both in the top 5 more frequently than Shokugeki at the very least.
> 
> Also literature can be read in different ways, and authorial intention has pretty much not mattered to most people in the English community for decades. Very few credible theorists still cling onto that idea. Though I do believe Shimabukuro when writing Toriko is entirely self aware, and there are others who agree with me. That's fine if you don't, however. I do believe it would enhance your reading experience to read it as such.



Intentional over the top comedy is not the same as parody buddy boy.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 21, 2014)

A paradoxical reading of Toriko is perfectly acceptable. I'm far from the only one who does so. I think you're just splitting hairs.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think Toriko comments enough on shounen material for it to be considered a parody.

It makes rather simple use of the tropes but exaggerates some of them. Not always for humour (does anyone find their strength humorous?) and rarely for introspection (can't come up with any examples at the moment). So many shounen are self aware and choose to stick to the basic tropes that Toriko doing the same shouldn't make it a parody. 

With something like HxH I think you can really tell that the author is commenting on the genre. Toriko doesn't ever go that far, it falls right back into the category of battle shounen rather than ever jumping out.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 21, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> (does anyone find their strength humorous?)



Yes. Lots of people.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 21, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Yes. Lots of people.



Really?

I think most people think its awesome, badass, or strangely entertaining in seeing how big it can get. I don't see most people, if anyone, talking about the humour of a new feat in Toriko.

We are obviously supposed to get enjoyment from seeing the characters do over sized feats. This sort of thing is true in most battle shounen. When Toriko does something like punch a giant waterfall it's not being done for laughs. 

I have trouble seeing the supposed subtlety in the series that would make me believe there is supposed to be real humour in most of the action.  

Shounen have always been playful. Think about fights in early DB or OP (remember Wanze who fights with pasta?). None of this playfulness means these series are parodies. Toriko achieves its playfulness through it's over-the-topness rather than out right wackiness.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 21, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Really?
> 
> I think most people think its awesome, badass, or strangely entertaining in seeing how big it can get. I don't see most people, if anyone, talking about the humour of a new feat in Toriko.
> 
> ...



Stilzkin, I appreciate what you're saying here and it's all 100% true, but there's no point. Quite a few of us have already said all of this exact stuff to Badalight and he just refuses to admit he's wrong.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 21, 2014)

It's not about being right or wrong, it's merely two different ways to approach the series. The fact that you resort to personal attacks and even think there can be a winner when it comes to an interpretation is quite silly.

It's like reading Gulliver's Travel's as an environmentalist piece rather than a colonialist view point. Neither is wrong per say - just two different ways to approach the piece of literature. Which reading is more universally accepted does not really matter. Either way, there are plenty of others that read Toriko as a parody (many who also posted in the Toriko thread along side me) so it's not like I am alone on that.

Besides, there are really no concrete definitions for terms such as Parody, homage, deconstruction, etc.. They are always constantly in flux as to their actual "true" meaning. Lord knows I've read enough text books about English professors arguing about these terms. There are blurred lines and a lot of overlap. What is One Punch Man? I could easily see it read as a gag, but I could also see it as a parody, a homage, and even a deconstruction. Neither is "wrong".

And as I have said, authorial intention hasn't been relevant in literature for decades. The "old guard" still cling onto those ideals, but they are too adverse to change when it comes to theory. For example, if William Shakespeare commented that Hamlet was supposed intended to be satire. It doesn't matter what they intended, what matters is how people perceive the piece of work.

It is also one of the reasons a work like Moby Dick could go undetected for hundreds of years without any recognition, until one day someone with credibility came along and decided to give it high accolades. That reading or interpretation had a snowball effect, and now it has been added to the literary cannon and is regarded as a classic. The entire idea came about a few decades ago; the general theory is called "Death of the Author" and it is extremely popular.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2014)

> It's not about being right or wrong



..But there is a right or wrong here. I don't believe you can take a piece of art completely out of the context it was meant to be seen in and still call it the same art. According to what you are saying any piece of fiction could be called a comedy, a work of horror, or have implications about anything no matter what the actual content is.



> And as I have said, authorial intention hasn't been relevant in literature for decades. The "old guard" still cling onto those ideals, but they are too adverse to change when it comes to theory. For example, if William Shakespeare commented that Hamlet was supposed intended to be satire. It doesn't matter what they intended, what matters is how people perceive the piece of work.



The obvious problem here is that if you choose to read Toriko as a parody you should be reading all shounen as parodies. 

What is the reason for choosing to see Toriko as a parody rather than others as such?

There should probably be some distinction here between choosing to see a reading of something and actually saying its in the genre, or that it is the intent of the work. Almost everyone who talks about reading Toriko as a parody brings it up about that being its author's intent (even you seem to). 


There just isn't anything that points to Toriko being different enough from other battle shounen to call it a parody. 

One Punch man is obviously a parody. Its a comedy, gag manga, about a super heroes and shounen.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> ..*But there is a right or wrong here*. I don't believe you can take a piece of art completely out of the context it was meant to be seen in and still call it the same art. According to what you are saying any piece of fiction could be called a comedy, a work of horror, or have implications about anything no matter what the actual content is.



Except there really isn't. This is one of the first things you learn when studying literature theory. It is hard for a lot of people to swallow, but that's the truth... or at least a very popular theory in the community. There is popular and unpopular, but not "right or wrong".

For the record, I am an English major. I argued your same points in my first few semesters. Getting used to theory of "Death of the Author" went against all of my prior ideals. 

I don't see much difference between one punch man and Toriko. Like I said, parody is a _very_ loose definition, and people here seem to treat it as a niche little category.

I'm not surprised, since like I said the definition isn't static - but let me take just one definition from google real quick.



1. (Literary & Literary Critical Terms) a musical, literary, or other composition that mimics the style of another composer, author, etc, in a humorous or satirical way

See how ridiculously open-ended that can be? That can _easily_ be applied to Toriko. I would argue the setup is much more of a parody than even OPM. It takes shounen tropes to the extreme and presents them in a humorous way (gourmet astrologist is seriously one of the funniest things I have ever read). Hence, it does fall under that particular description.

For the record, I would also argue Dragon Ball and FOTN have parodical elements in them. And again, I think your view point is entirely valid - it's just a different viewpoint than mine. I like discussing this stuff (it's what I do on a daily basis anyway, just with Manga instead of literature).


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2014)

> I don't see much difference between one punch man and Toriko.



One is clearly trying to be funny the other isn't. Just look at some of the past couple of chapters of Toriko. Were those scenes supposed to be funny? Look at people's reactions to the series. That's not to say a parody has to be like OPM but the two series are clearly not similar.



> For the record, I would also argue Dragon Ball and FOTN have parodical elements in them.



Parody and humour are a part of being a shounen. I don't think we should call all shounen parodies though, they just have elements of it. 

There really is no meaning to calling Toriko a parody if you think that all shounen are parodies of themselves. I think for it to be meaningfully a parody it would have to do so to a larger extent than the material which it is supposed to be parodying (OPM does this for example).


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll just randomly throw my two cents in, that I don't see how Toriko is parody.
I think author intent matters, because their intent shapes their work, and if Toriko is a parody, then you have to call DBZ and half the genre parodies, and then the genre doesn't even exist, because everything is parodying it.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Being a parody doesn't mean completely devoid of serious moments. Keeping with the example, One Punch Man has had plenty of serious moments - and not everything gets resolved by deus ex saitama. 



Snowless said:


> I'll just randomly throw my two cents in, that I don't see how Toriko is parody.
> I think author intent matters, because their intent shapes their work, and if Toriko is a parody, then you have to call DBZ and half the genre parodies, and then the genre doesn't even exist, because everything is parodying it.



Like I said, it depends on how you define a parody. I personally think people use it pretty sparingly. If you don't consider Toriko a parody, you probably won't consider DBZ one either. But if you're like me and do consider Toriko a parody, you'll probably see the parodical elements in DBZ as well.


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

But DBZ helped to define the genre. I don't think you can call a forerunner a parody.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Being a parody doesn't mean completely devoid of serious moments. Keeping with the example, One Punch Man has had plenty of serious moments - and not everything gets resolved by deus ex saitama.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it depends on how you define a parody. I personally think people use it pretty sparingly. If you don't consider Toriko a parody, you probably won't consider DBZ one either. But if you're like me and do consider Toriko a parody, you'll probably see the parodical elements in DBZ as well.



Buddy boy, the difference between One-Punch Man and Toriko is that OPM has elements that clearly make it a parody. Toriko does not. You just don't seem capable of realizing that humor alone does not make somebody a parody.
And Dragon Ball is a parody of the modern-battle manga it helped create? WHAT?


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Snowless said:


> But DBZ helped to define the genre. I don't think you can call a forerunner a parody.



DBZ was far from the first shounen battle manga. It parodied what came before it, just like Fist of the North star did. It may define the current genre, but it still parodied what came before it. These are not static categories.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

BIG NEWS!
Turns out I was right!
4 new series will start in Jump #11,12,13,and 14. So 4 series will end. It's pretty easy to say that those series ending will be Hachi, Koi no Cupid, Iron knight and Beelzebub.
And since as I mentioned earlier, it's been confirmed Yoichi Amano is getting a serialization, I'm going to guess one of the new series will be a serialization of his Stealth Symphony one-shot he made with the writer of Durarara that ran in Jump VS.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2014)

> Except there really isn't.



If you completely leave out the original context you are no longer talking about the original work. I mean its fine to put something in another context but if you want to do so we are talking about a completely different Toriko. I don't think this sort of analysis has any use in this conversation. Another meaning of parody is to use a work out of it's context by the way.



> For the record, I am an English major.



As an English major would you ever write an essay about Toriko being a parody? What exactly would you say it was parodying? Battle manga in shounen? 



> Being a parody doesn't mean completely devoid of serious moments. Keeping with the example, One Punch Man has had plenty of serious moments - and not everything gets resolved by deus ex saitama.



Not moments, we're talking about the entire series. OPM is a gag manga. I don't think the author would say it's anything else than that. Toriko on the other hand has humour but it is trying to tell a serious story. The series intent is not to make you laugh, OPM's intent is.



> humorous or satirical way



If Toriko isn't a comedy, but simply has moments of comedy, would you be saying that it's a satirical piece?

For what reason exactly are you trying to classify it as a parody? What purpose does it achieve in your mind? You probably aren't ignorant of the fact that most shounen have humour so.....


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> DBZ was far from the first shounen battle manga. It parodied what came before it, just like Fist of the North star did. It may define the current genre, but it still parodied what came before it. These are not static categories.



Bubsy boy, Dragon Ball wasn't the first battle manga. But it was the first that used its structure. 
Dragon Ball inspired a wave of battle manga that have a similar structure to things like One Piece, Narushit, Magi, Fairy Tail, and most modern adventure battle manga.

Fist of the North Star and other manga like that are battle manga that precede Dragon Ball, but they are battle manga of a different type.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> If you completely leave out the original context you are no longer talking about the original work. I mean its fine to put something in another context but if you want to do so we are talking about a completely different Toriko. I don't think this sort of analysis has any use in this conversation. Another meaning of parody is to use a work out of it's context by the way.



Like I said, it's just a theory (a highly accepted one) but there are people in the community that disagree. You're not wrong, nor am I, hence why they are theories and not facts. I am applying Death of the Author, which basically takes the author out of the equation. Most people whom arn't English majors probably have never heard of the term or theory before (I hadn't either before I got into my junior year) and even then, it's a pretty hard pill to swallow. I'm not surprised people on this forum are apprehensive about the idea, it's a natural reaction upon first hearing about it.




> As an English major would you ever write an essay about Toriko being a parody? What exactly would you say it was parodying? Battle manga in shounen?



I've written college level essays on manga before, believe it or not. It is a medium that hardly anyone talks about and quite frankly get shits on quite a lot, so I try to give it a shake it my papers. My professors are pretty receptive towards it. 




> Not moments, we're talking about the entire series. OPM is a gag manga. I don't think the author would say it's anything else than that. Toriko on the other hand has humour but it is trying to tell a serious story. The series intent is not to make you laugh, OPM's intent is.



Like I said, as a believer of "death of the author" intent doesn't bother me so much - though I would certainly argue that Toriko's intention is to make you laugh a large majority of the time. I've laughed reading Toriko more than One Punch Man or anyone pure gag manga, and any friends I have introduced it to generally feel the same way. Last time I had this discussion in the actual manga thread, I didn't care so much for death of the author. 



> For what reason exactly are you trying to classify it as a parody? What purpose does it achieve in your mind? You probably aren't ignorant of the fact that most shounen have humour so.....



It's what English majors do. Present new ideas and readings to popular/current/old texts. Like my example on the last page, Gulliver's Travels is a text that SCREAMS colonialism to me and most people that read it, but I read an article that read it as an environmentalist piece. I don't agree with it personally, but it's an interesting take on the book and I can't say she was "wrong". 

And you can be a parody without being borderline gag, or even humorous at all - but that is more rare.

Also, this large avy is my biggest bane. Makes it look like I'm always angry.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

*Issue #09 TOC*
*Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Kuroko no Basket
*Nisekoi (Center Colour)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Assassination Classroom
Isobee
Haikyuu!!
E-Robot (Oneshot)
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Gintama (Center Colour)*
H?kago of the Dead (Oneshot)
Soul Catcher(S)
Iron Knight
Bleach
Kochikame
Hachi
Koi no Cupid
Beelzebub

*Absent: Toriko, World Trigger*

*Issue #10 Info*
*Lead CP/Cover: Toriko
Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, World Trigger*
*Absent: Naruto*

*Issue #11~14 Info *
*New Series!*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Like I said, it's just a theory (a highly accepted one) but there are people in the community that disagree. You're not wrong, nor am I, hence why they are theories and not facts. I am applying Death of the Author, which basically takes the author out of the equation. Most people whom arn't English majors probably have never heard of the term or theory before (I hadn't either before I got into my junior year) and even then, it's a pretty hard pill to swallow. I'm not surprised people on this forum are apprehensive about the idea, it's a natural reaction upon first hearing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So because it makes you laugh a lot you think it's a parody...? You're cute.

Also, that death of the author thing is bullshit.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes Rica, one of the most popular literary theories of the last few decades is bullshit.

Yup.

Evolution is also bullshit.

It's fine if you disagree though, but educate yourself more on it first. For the record, someone disagreeing with you doesn't make them wrong. This isn't even an argument someone can lose. It's like if someone said "this sock is uncomfortable" and I said "This sock is comfortable". You can't say "no you're wrong, that sock is uncomfortable". My only point of this discussion is to present another viewpoint to the series, not to convince anyone that it's the "right" viewpoint.

And I like to educate people, being an educator and all. Which is why I do my best to avoid insults (unlike some people). Tends to devalue your argument, and also isn't something I would do if I were having this discussion with a high school or college class.

"No fuck you Timmy, Death of the Author is OBVIOUSLY the best theory in literature! Are you DAFT?!"


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Yes Rica, one of the most popular literary theories of the last few decades is bullshit.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Evolution is also bullshit.



I think Young Earth Creationism is fucking bullshit but that's a popular theory.
Does that mean I think Evolution is bullshit? No.
That was a fucking stupid post you just made buddy boy.
Anyways just drop this because you aren't going to win and I don't think you want to embarrass yourself further cutie. This thread should be used to discuss the ToC.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

(dat edit)

As I said, it's not a winnable 'argument' since neither side is right or wrong. And I'm used to dealing with toxic personalities, so I still love you <3 But I suggest looking into some theory and educating yourself. It's pretty fascinating stuff.

*on topic*: Beelzebub in last place :'(


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Beelzebub in last place :'(



Mmhm, it's most likely going to be one of the four series ending as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

dafuq happened to my edit? Forum be glitching up.

If Iron Knight is ending, glad I didn't pick it up. Guess the hype surrounding it didn't help.

Also KNB in second. GG to my point 2 pages ago. I wonder if that series is on its last arc or if it will drag on due to popularity.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> dafuq happened to my edit? Forum be glitching up.
> 
> If Iron Knight is ending, glad I didn't pick it up. Guess the hype surrounding it didn't help.



Yeah... There was a lot of hype for the series. I guess a lot of us are just really wanting a new good battle manga in Jump to be a hit for once. Last one we got was World Trigger but it's just decent. 
The biggest battle manga success that's still running before that was is Beelzebub which is half a decade old. And since that's over then it's Toriko which is over half a decade old.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> KNB in second. GG to my point 2 pages ago. I wonder if that series is on its last arc or if it will drag on due to popularity.



The pacing of the series is already god-awful so even if he doesn't drag the arc on it will take forever to finish.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The pacing of the series is already god-awful so even if he doesn't drag the arc on it will take forever to finish.



If this IS the last arc, I understand him trying to milk the series for as long as possible. I don't mind long games personally, but I read KNB in bulk so it doesn't bother me. I'm assuming it probably sucks for people reading it on week to week basis.

Seriously, this is too climactic for it NOT to be the end... unless he pulls an Eyeshield and does a quick money grab all-stars arc... or a prince of tennis and writes an entire new sequel manga. Both possibilities.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> If this IS the last arc, I understand him trying to milk the series for as long as possible. I don't mind long games personally, but I read KNB in bulk so it doesn't bother me. I'm assuming it probably sucks for people reading it on week to week basis.
> 
> Seriously, this is too climactic for it NOT to be the end... unless he pulls an Eyeshield and does a quick money grab all-stars arc... or a prince of tennis and writes an entire new sequel manga. Both possibilities.



The series is insanely popular right now and he just finally got rid of the serial stalker guy that was fucking with him. I wouldn't be surprised or blame the guy if he tried to force out another arc or so despite how everything feels right now.
If he does though I'll be dropping the series till it ends and then finishing it in one go.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to think the author has a bit more integrity than that. Eyeshield was a brilliant sports manga, but Murata failed to deliver on the hype of the Christmas Bowl - and then proceeded to completely jump the shark with the following arc.

I consider KNB at a lower level than Eyeshield, but it is still a series that I enjoyed reading a lot. If he decides to go on past this arc it will severely hinder my opinion of the series. If he stops it despite the popularity, it may even boost my opinion of it. I like when an author sticks to their guns. I still can't believe Isayama is changing the ending of Shingeki due to the anime's popularity. He was the underdog that told wsj to fuck off. He's the last person I expected to do that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> I would like to think the author has a bit more integrity than that. Eyeshield was a brilliant sports manga, but Murata failed to deliver on the hype of the Christmas Bowl - and then proceeded to completely jump the shark with the following arc.
> 
> I consider KNB at a lower level than Eyeshield, but it is still a series that I enjoyed reading a lot. If he decides to go on past this arc it will severely hinder my opinion of the series. If he stops it despite the popularity, it may even boost my opinion of it. I like when an author sticks to their guns. I still can't believe Isayama is changing the ending of Shingeki due to the anime's popularity. He was the underdog that told wsj to fuck off. He's the last person I expected to do that.



Murata was the artist, not the writer for Eyeshield . 
But I already don't have a very high opinion of Kuroko no Dragon Basketball Z.
Eyeshield though... Fuck I loved that series. I even managed to enjoy that final arc.

Also SnK is mediocre and overrated as fuck. Isayama is a hack and I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, I didn't even realize eyeshield 21 was a duo manga.

SNK is overrated, but it's far from mediocre... at least for now. I'm a bit worried about the direction it's been going. I have been following the manga since around chapter 10, and the retardedly huge surge in popularity is a bit off putting - but I try to not let anything like that affect what I think of a series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Wow, I didn't even realize eyeshield 21 was a duo manga.
> 
> SNK is overrated, but it's far from mediocre... at least for now. I'm a bit worried about the direction it's been going. I have been following the manga since around chapter 10, and the retardedly huge surge in popularity is a bit off putting - but I try to not let anything like that affect what I think of a series.



Meh, I just feel that series has been wandering about for quite some time now.
Not to mention the art is still terrible.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Meh, I just feel that series has been wandering about for quite some time now.
> Not to mention *the art is still terrible*.



Because you say so, am I right?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Because you say so, am I right?



Are you blind? 
The art is something even fans of the series criticize.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Are you blind?
> The art is something even fans of the series criticize.




You are pathetic. Who the fuck cares about that? You can't say the art sucks because of something like that (and no, I'm not blind, I just don't pay attention and/or remember things that small).


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica baiting hard again, if you wanna be a pissant discuss this shit in the SnK thread cause I'm quite sure the series ain't part of Jump.

Here, I even link you to it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> You are pathetic. Who the fuck cares about that? You can't say the art sucks because of something like that (and no, I'm not blind, I just don't pay attention and/or remember things that small).



I can find you countless more examples. The art is SnK is universally regarded and amateur and the weakest part of the series. 
But as GW said, this isn't Jump related so lets drop it for now.
Just know that I was right and that you should know better than to get into a debate with me.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I can find you countless more examples. The art is SnK is universally regarded and amateur and the weakest part of the series.
> But as GW said, this isn't Jump related so lets drop it for now.
> *Just know that I was right and that you should know better than to get into a debate with me*.



I couldn't give a shit about the art, your attitude was pretty much rustling my jimmies. Thought you were cool at first, but well...

And no problem, I'm done.


----------



## Akimichi Farley (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Also, that death of the author thing is bullshit.


This comment is cute. By cute I mean ignorant :3

I read Toriko as a parody. Others can read it as a homage or as both or as neither. It is in the eye of the beholder, the author's intent is neither here nor there.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Akimichi Farley said:


> This comment is cute. By cute I mean ignorant :3
> 
> I read Toriko as a parody. Others can read it as a homage or as both or as neither. It is in the eye of the beholder, the author's intent is neither here nor there.



For something to be a parody it needs to be done intentionally by the author. 
You kiddos don't even understand what the word parody means. 

If you want to take away authors intent and just see it as a pure comedy in a so bad it's good way then go ahead, but it isn't a parody as that requires paradoxical intention.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

SnK's art is still >>>>>>>>>>>>>> HxH's art


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 27, 2014)

Said by a true Fairytard


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, if I wanted a proof Rica Patin is only a flamebaiter of the worst kind I think I just got it, and one that speaks by itself. Seriously, I'm now more satisfied than before to have rustled your jimmies and exposed your sheer ignorance filled with denial and egotistical behavior.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Well, if I wanted a proof Rica Patin is only a flamebaiter of the worst kind I think I just got it, and one that speaks by itself. Seriously, I'm now more satisfied than before to have rustled your jimmies and exposed your sheer ignorance filled with denial and egotistical behavior.



If I remember correctly, it was me who made YOU look foolish in the Iron Knight thread cutie.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

Issue 10 Bottom 5:
Iron Knight
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Hachi
Koi no Cupid

================================================

These are the list of authors for upcoming new series.

- Illegal Rare by Shiibashi Hiroshi (author of Nurarihyon no Mago)
- Ai Shoujo by Takayama Toshinori
- Stealth Symphony by Narita Ryougo (author of Durarara!!) and Amano Youichi (author of Akaboshi)
- Soccer manga by Shimoyama Kento and Date Tsunehiro


Already made threads for three of the new series




Plan to make a thread for the Soccer manga as well when I find out the name name for the series.


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Where did Beelzebub go wrong?

imo it may be the pacing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

OS said:


> Where did Beelzebub go wrong?
> 
> imo it may be the pacing.



It's pretty obvious what went wrong.
The series is best when its a gag manga, that's when it ranks the highest and that's what most of the vocal fanbase enjoys from the series.
The series always ranks poorly during battle arcs which killed the series.
The cancellation of the anime probably hurt as well.

I loved Beelzebub though so am anxiously anticipating Tamura's next work.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

Also, this will be Iron Knight's first official ranking.


----------



## Virys (Jan 29, 2014)

Cover Jump #10


----------



## Snowless (Jan 29, 2014)

The relentless Toriko promoting continues.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 29, 2014)

No matter how much they promote it, Toriko can't seem to reach its full potential. It does well, but you'd expect it to at least beat Naruto consistently.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

Snowless said:


> The relentless Toriko promoting continues.




Seriously, what are you on about ?

For the start of the 2nd part of the manga after coming back from its longest hiatus, the serie shouldn't get the cover lead to not sound relentless ?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 29, 2014)

Did it ever even reach Bleach's popularity at its prime? Either way it makes sence to promote it more now, it's the start of a brand new saga, every Jump title gets a cover when that happens.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 29, 2014)

New Series.


/////////////

*#10 :*
Toriko (24p, Cover, Lead Color)
Ansatsu Ky?shitsu
One Piece
Kei Monri / Wonderful Wonder World (Oneshot, 47p, Color)
Gintama
Shokugeki no S?ma (23p, Color, Popularity Poll Result)
Haiky?!!
Soul Catcher(s)
Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi
Y?jir? Koyama / Gentle-kun (Oneshot, 17p)
World Triger (Color)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Bleach
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Iron Knight
Kochi Kame
Beelzebub
Hachi - T?ky? 23-ky?
Koi no cupid - Yakenohara Jin
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

*#11 :*
Hiroshi Shiibashi / Illegal Rare (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color, 58p)
Toriko (Color)
Nisekoi (Color & Popularity Polll Result)
Shokugeki no S?ma (Color)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari (20p)

*#12 :*
Yoshinori Takayama / I Sh?jo (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color)

*#13 :*
Y?ichi Amano x Ry?go Narita / Stealth Symphony (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color)

*#14 :*
Tsunehiro Date x Kento Shimoyama / T?ky? Wonder Boys (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color)


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Did it ever even reach Bleach's popularity at its prime? Either way it makes sence to promote it more now, it's the start of a brand new saga, every Jump title gets a cover when that happens.



No, and sadly it probably won't be. I hope i'm terribly wrong though.
It has a shitty anime that doesn't help at all to promote the manga. 
The art doesn't sound appealing at first sight, though if people gave it a chance(with clean scans/legal means) they would see that the art is pretty neat and fitting with the humongous and amazing world Shimabukuro is trying to depict.
And i don't know, there is this whole preconceived opinion people has about it when they find out about the main theme being food.

The serie has certainly flaws, but for me it's no wonder Shonen Jump try to promote it as much as i can, since they clearly see its amazing potential, and it's clearly one of the best jump manga right now.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 29, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Did it ever even reach Bleach's popularity at its prime? Either way it makes sence to promote it more now, it's the start of a brand new saga, every Jump title gets a cover when that happens.



It can't even outsell current bleach never mind when it was in its prime. Bleach still sells more per volume but has released less volumes than the norm for a while now. 
Toriko had its boom year but ever since then the sales are getting worse and worse, which is a shame.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 29, 2014)

Considering this is the begining of its second saga, it will probably get another boom, and then start dropping in sale all over again.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> It can't even outsell current bleach never mind when it was in its prime. Bleach still sells more per volume but has released less volumes than the norm for a while now.
> Toriko had its boom year but ever since then the sales are getting worse and worse, which is a shame.



Wtf are you talking about ?
Toriko sales are stagning, it *NEVER* got worse and worse. 

And Powerful Lord, this is not the 2nd year of Toriko. The manga has 264 chapters right now.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah i know, i wrote "year" instead of "saga" accidentally, i already corrected that


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 29, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Wtf are you talking about ?
> Toriko sales are stagning, it *NEVER* got worse and worse.
> 
> And Powerful Lord, this is not the 2nd year of Toriko. The manga has 264 chapters right now.



I'm talking about cold hard numbers. 

In 2011 torikos total sales were 4.8million copies sold. 
In 2012 the total sales were DOWN to 3 million. 
In 2013 it was 2.8 million

That's almost a 2 million drop in the space of a year or two. 
If that's what you call stagnating and "never" getting worse then go ahead.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> I'm talking about cold hard numbers.
> 
> In 2011 torikos total sales were 4.8million copies sold.
> In 2012 the total sales were DOWN to 3 million.
> ...



The 4.8 millions were just a little boost from the anime. Basically most of it comes from new fans buying the old volumes which when you add with the volumes which comes out that year gives this number. 
So yeah, there was a boost (as insignificant as it was), but since then the amount sold per volumes is pretty much always the same, and that's what i'm talking. The 2012 and 2013 numbers pretty much show it.

But yeah, now i see where you're coming from. Sorry if i  sound a little bit rude.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 29, 2014)

Bobop said:


> The 4.8 millions were just a little boost from the anime. Basically most of it comes from new fans buying the old volumes which when you add with the volumes which comes out that year gives this number.
> So yeah, there was a boost (as insignificant as it was), but since then the amount sold per volumes is pretty much always the same, and that's what i'm talking. The 2012 and 2013 numbers pretty much show it.
> 
> But yeah, now i see where you're coming from. Sorry if i  sound a little bit rude.



Nah it's cool man haha, but this is what I hate about jump and their advertising. Toriko had its boom year and they think oh wow this is the next big thing. They proceed to shamelessly promote it, (I know this is a new saga so a CP is deserved) pairing it with OP and DB when they know the sales just aren't there. They know they overdone it but refuse to accept it imo. Not to mention the anime is just plain disrespectful to Shima and the amount of hard work he's put in.

Toriko is a great read, I love it. But I see why people have a dislike for the series because of the amount of promotion it gets.

The same thing is going to happen to SnK (I know its not WSJ). They see the boom year and proceed to turn everything possible into promotion for it thinking it will hit the same numbers this year, when it won't because everyone now has the volumes and are now waiting on the 2-3? That will be released this year. There's going to be alot of butthurt in a years time when SnK hits out with 4-6 million sales.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

As a fan, i agree that their whole way of dealing with it was kind of bad.
Let's not talk about the whole Toei thing. The guys who are in charge are idiots.
People don't like when you force something on them, no matter how good it is. Not finishing Dragon ball Kai (which everyone know how big the fanbase is) to replace it with the obscure and unknown Toriko. Bad idea. 
Then forcing the whole crossover thing with OP as a first episode.  People don't know the characters yet, they don't know how its world is, there is absolutely no bond. Why introduce them like that ? It seems more like an hindrance to the already well established Strawhat crew, than an occasion of great interactions.

Ah well, what is done is done.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

To complete, Golden Witch post.




Thanks to Kaze.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

The video Oda talks about:


----------



## Snowless (Feb 4, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Seriously, what are you on about ?
> 
> For the start of the 2nd part of the manga after coming back from its longest hiatus, the serie shouldn't get the cover lead to not sound relentless ?



Is it? Sorry, I didn't know. 
Well, it looks like its time to catch up on Toriko. I haven't read since the beginning of the villain's flashback (wow, can't even remember his name).

Although, WSJ do promote Toriko ridiculous amounts. And sure, I get it. Naruto's ending soon and they want WSJ to be doing more than just piggybacking on OP's popularity. But Toriko just isn't catching on to the level that they want. And I don't think more and more promoting is going to help that. 
If anything, I think the manga people should try to oversee the anime more for big series like this to make sure its up to the level that a series of that proportion deserves (AoT, Bleach) instead of something thats an insult to the manga (Toriko, OP). Because good animes boost manga sales a lot.


Also, that Cry Heart video is really well done and cute.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> The video Oda talks about:


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)

This was posted on MH.

Nobody is quite sure if it is fanart or official art but people are leaning towards official due to the fact that serialization hasn't officially began yet, and the picture is showing characters that weren't in the original preview image.
.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Iskandar (Feb 5, 2014)

*Jump #11 (10/02) :*
*Illegal Rare (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 58 pg.)*
Naruto
One Piece
*Toriko (Color Page)*
Assassination Classroom
Hq!!
*Shokugeki no Soma (Color Page)*
Kuroko no Basket
World Trigger
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Gintama
Soul Catcher(S)
Kochikame
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (20 pg.)*
Bleach
Iron Knight
Beelzebub
Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin
Hachi
*Hunter x Hunter (Hiatus)

#12:
Cover & Lead CP: iShoujo by Takayama Toshinori (New Series)
CP: Illegal Rare, Kuroko no Basket, PSI Kusuo Saiki
Absent: One Piece

#13:
Cover & Lead CP: Stealth Symphony by Narita Ryougo & Amano Youichi (New Series)

#14:
Cover & Lead CP: Tokyo Wonder Boys by Shimoyama Kento & Date Tsunehiro (New Series)*


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 5, 2014)

I love that Nisekoi Page.pek


----------



## Akatora (Feb 6, 2014)

I hope the magazine will start marketing their books and animes differently in the magazine.

Seriously telling people that a series is popular and selling like XXXX every time a new volume or anime is being released is -_-

Sales and popularity, why should people like a series because it's popular, things get popular because people like it not the other way around.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Iskandar (Feb 12, 2014)

Hachi and Koi no Cupid are both ending in this week's issue (#12).
And Beelzebub will most likely end in issue #13. The final battle ends in this week's chapter(ch. 239) and next week it gets color page + 23p.

Souce :manganewsjapon


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Hachi and Koi no Cupid are both ending in this week's issue (#12).
> And Beelzebub will must likely end in issue #13. The final battle ends in this week's chapter(ch. 239) and next week it gets color page + 23p.
> 
> Souce :manganewsjapon



Both ending in the same issue? That's interesting. Can't recall a time that's ever happened before.


----------



## Virys (Feb 12, 2014)

*Jump #12 (17/02) :*
*iShoujo (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 58 pg.)*
Assassination Classroom
Toriko
*Illegal Rare (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Nisekoi
Naruto
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Gintama
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Color Page)*
Hq!!
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
World Trigger
Bleach
Soul Catcher(S)
Kochikame
Beelzebub
Iron Knight
*Hachi (End)
Koi no Cupid Yakenohara Jin (End)*
*One Piece (Absent)*


*#13:
Cover & Lead CP: Stealth Symphony by Narita Ryougo & Amano Youichi (New Series)
CP: Beelzebub, Gintama, iShoujo
Extra Pages: Illegal Rare (23 pg.)

#14:
Cover & Lead CP: Tokyo Wonder Boys by Shimoyama Kento & Date Tsunehiro (New Series)*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Also, the threads for 3 of the new series is here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Jump NEXT is going to be going bimonthly. The new issue will have oneshots by the authors of Killco-san and Mutou Black, plus special chapters of Isobe, Souma, World Trigger, Nisekoi, and Soul Catcher(s), and a Kuroko poster.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 12, 2014)

Virys said:


> *Jump #12 (17/02) :*
> *iShoujo (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 58 pg.)*
> Assassination Classroom
> Toriko
> ...



Well that is a rare sight.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Well that is a rare sight.



Well the anime has been an enormous success that caused volume sales to skyrocket.
Not surprised it had an increase in the magazines rankings as well.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

This Week's Weekly Shonen Jump Volume Sales:

01. Gintama #53 (203,161 / 203,346)
02. Shokugeki no Souma #6 (187,870)
04. World Trigger #4 (60,815)
06. Soul Catcher(S) #3 (41,645)
20. Isobe Isobee Monogatari~Ukiyo wa Tsuraiyo~ #1 (21,855)


----------



## the real anti christ (Feb 19, 2014)

For yall who read in Japanese, can you get WSJ from like amazon.co.jp?


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 19, 2014)

*Issue 13:*
Stealth Symphony (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)
One Piece
Kuroko no Basket
I Shoujo (CP)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Toriko
Illegal Rare
Shokugeki no Souma
Naruto
Beelzebub (CP, End)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Haikyuu!!
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Gintama (CP)
Nisekoi
Darling wa Uchuujin (One Shot)
Soul Catcher(S)
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Bleach 
Iron Knight

World Trigger (Absent)

*#14 :*
Tokyo Wonder Boys (New Serie, Cover, Lead Color, 54p)
Stealth Symphony (25p, Color)
Nisekoi (Color)
Haiky? (Color)
I Sh?jo (23p)

*#15 :*
Nisekoi (Color)


----------



## Virys (Feb 26, 2014)

*Jump #14 *
*Tokyo Wonder Boys (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series)*
1.One Piece
2.Naruto
*Stealth Symphony (Color Page)*
3.Assassination Classroom
4.Shokugeki no Souma
*Haikyuu!! (Color Page)*
*I Shoujo*
5.World Trigger
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
6.PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Illegal Rare*
7.Isobe Isobee Monogatari
8.Kuroko no Basket
9.Toriko
10.Soul Catcher(S)
11.Gintama
12.Bleach
13.Kochikame
14.Iron Knight


*#15:
Cover & Lead CP: World Trigger
CP: Nisekoi, Assassination Classroom, Tokyo Wonder Boys*


----------



## Badalight (Mar 2, 2014)

The fuck is toriko so low for?


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 2, 2014)

I guess people don't like a depressed Toriko.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

^^ It's because Toriko was on break 8 weeks ago, so it not officially rank.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 2, 2014)

Stevenh1990 said:


> ^^ It's because Toriko was on break 8 weeks ago, so it not officially rank.



Fair enough, though jump usually tries to promote Toriko pretty heavily.


----------



## Virys (Mar 5, 2014)

*Jump #15 *
*World Trigger (Cover & Lead Color Page) *
One Piece
Kuroko no Basket
*Tokyo Wonder Boys (Color Page, 25p.)*
Naruto
Toriko
*Assassination Classroom(Color Page)*
*Stealth Symphony (23p)*
Shokugeki no Soma
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
*iShoujo*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Illegal Rare*
*Nisekoi (Color Page)*
Haikyuu!!
Gintama
Bleach
Soul Catcher(S)
Kochikame
Iron Knight


*#16:
Cover & Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Gintama*
*Extra pages (total of 23): Tokyo Wonder Boys, Shokugeki no Soma *


----------



## Rax (Mar 5, 2014)

Iron Knight is still going?


----------



## Virys (Mar 12, 2014)

*Issue #16*
*WSJ Cast (Cover)
One Piece (Lead Color Page)*
Naruto
*Shokugeki no Soma (23 pg.)*
Assassination Classroom
*Tokyo Wonder Boys (23 pg.)*
Nisekoi
Isobe 
Stealth Symphony
Kuroko no Basket
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Gintama (Color Page)*
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
iShoujo
Illegal Rare
Soul Catcher(S)
World Trigger
Kochikame
Bleach
Iron Knight

*Issue #17 Info:*
*Cover & Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket 
CP: Bleach, Peach Pluck (One Shot, 47 pg.)
Absent: One Piece*


----------



## hussamb (Mar 12, 2014)

Iron knight !


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys, is there a place where I don't have to pay for the Weekly Shonen Jump in English? 



> Today’s 2014 #18 issue of Viz’s digital, English-language Weekly Shonen Jump announces that the company *will publish a special chapter of Dragon Ball* — presumably the Jaco the Galactic Patrolman collected-edition bonus comic which we know to be titled Dragon Ball Minus in Japan — in next week’s issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 9, 2014)

*Issue #20*
Nisekoi (Lead CP)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (cover)
One Piece
Shokugeki no Soma
Toriko
Haikyuu
Kuroki Ayakashi no Gogogo (center color)
Naruto
Illegal Rare (center color)
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Kuroko no Basket
Isobe
Bleach (Center Color)
World Trigger
iShoujo
Gintama
Soul Catcher(S)
Stealth Symphony
Kochikame
Tokyo Wonder Boys

Issue #21
Lead CP/Cover Gintama
Center Color Shokugeki no Soma, World Trigger, Abaremashira (oneshot, Utsumi Yuusuke)


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2014)

Kishimoto and Kubo watched Frozen (together? ), Oda's doing an interview with Momo (who's that?), Komi had to suffer through GT but is done now and Shima is wasting water.

Great week


----------



## Justice (Apr 10, 2014)

Is Frozen this damn good that you got mangakas raving about it?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, it is pretty good and not the same ol', same ol' Disney Stuff, imo.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, it is pretty good and not the same ol', same ol' Disney Stuff, imo.



Though it is walking on similar ground that Mulan did, according to some people.

So, Kubo sometimes bites his cheek when he eats meals.  That happens to me at times.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 16, 2014)

Jump Issue #21
Gintama (Lead Color/Cover)
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Toriko
Nisekoi
Abaremashira (oneshot)
Shokugeki no Soma (center color)
Isobe
Haikyuu!!
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
World Trigger (center color)
Illegal Rare
Soul Catcher(S)
Bleach
iShoujo
Kochikame
Stealth Symphony
Tokyo Wonder Boys

Issue 22-23
Lead CP One Piece
Center Color Kuroko no Basket


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 17, 2014)

Bleach's been in the bottom 5 for a good while nowm with Kubo's painly slow pacing i'm not sure the plot will be finished anytime soon.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 17, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Bleach's been in the bottom 5 for a good while nowm with Kubo's painly slow pacing i'm not sure the plot will be finished anytime soon.



As long as it keeps selling half a million for each new volume released, it will stay until it finishes.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 23, 2014)

One Piece (Cover, Lead Color)
Assassination Classroom
Shokugeki no Soma
Kuroko no Basket (Center Color)
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Naruto
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Haikyu!!
Toriko
Nisekoi
Gag oneshot collection (Center color)
Gintama
World Trigger
iShojo
Soul Catcher(s)
Kochikame
Stealth Symphony
Illegal Rare
Bleach
Tokyo Wonder Boys

Issue 24:

Cover: Nisekoi
Lead Color: Assassination Classroom
Center Color: Nisekoi, Soul Catcher(s) (23 pages and character popularity poll results), Kamidori (oneshot by author of Kurogane, 47 pages)

Issue 25:

Center Color: Nisekoi
Hi-fi Cluster (Oneshot by Ippei Gotou)

Issue 27:

Hunter X Hunter (most likely cover and lead color)


----------



## YonkoEnel (Apr 23, 2014)

What are the chances of bleach being cancelled before it ends, to me it seems that there are a +60 chapters still left to go.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> What are the chances of bleach being cancelled before it ends, to me it seems that there are a +60 chapters still left to go.



There are zero chances that it would get cancelled.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 24, 2014)

Bleach' volume sales are still high. It'll only get cancelled if the sales drop and since Bleach has a large fanbase, I doubt it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2014)

What was the chapter that was ranked now again? Was it that bad?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 24, 2014)

I believe it is chapter 571 or 572, which would make sense since those are the chapters with that invisible guy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2014)

patrick4life said:


> I believe it is chapter 571 or 572, which would make sense since those are the chapters with that invisible guy.



But...but...those chapters had Yachiru in them


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 24, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> What are the chances of bleach being cancelled before it ends, to me it seems that there are a +60 chapters still left to go.



Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it that some series seem to get some special privileges once they have been running long enough and successful?
I mean sure it's not Kochikame where it can rank as low as it fucking wants, that will never get cancelled until the Author dies, but Bleach certainly won't be out til it's finished.


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> What are the chances of bleach being cancelled before it ends, to me it seems that there are a +60 chapters still left to go.


Easily. If it wasn't near the very end as it is.
It ranks like shit, it sells like shit, barely more and sometimes less than a bunch of new, medium-popularity series. For a manga that used to sell almost a million first week this is pretty much beyond degradation in the eyes of publishers. Relevance in Japan is non-existent too.
Unlike new series that can still hit it big, Bleach can clearly do no more, it's a dead horse.

There's no reason to cancel it as there's barely enough material to last 1 year. Jump will just rush it to end next fall.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 25, 2014)

Did Iron Knight end? It stopped getting listed, but no one ever said anything.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Apr 25, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Did Iron Knight end? It stopped getting listed, but no one ever said anything.



Yeah it got cancelled


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 25, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Did Iron Knight end? It stopped getting listed, but no one ever said anything.



That's because no one really cared.

Still, I find it impressive that the "Series" ended.
I mean, IMO it shows quite a difference cause Iron Knight was voted the best One Shot in Jump VS yet did so bad.
Iron Knight was the first Manga the Author made, so I love how this is an example how difficult it is to create a Manga and not just be successful but get it to remain in the Magazine first of all.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Edward Newgate (May 3, 2014)

*Issue #24 Bottom 5*
 Kochikame
 Ishoujo
 World Trigger
 Stealth Symphony 
Tokyo Cancelled Boys (End)

Tokyo Cancelled Boys got... cancelled.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue #24 Bottom 5*
> Kochikame
> Ishoujo
> World Trigger
> ...



Bleach ain't in Bottom 5.I call fake.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 3, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue #24 Bottom 5*
> Kochikame
> Ishoujo
> World Trigger
> ...



 
You don't say


----------



## auem (May 3, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue #24 Bottom 5*
> Kochikame
> Ishoujo
> World Trigger
> ...



cancelled,no *wonder*..


----------



## Virys (May 7, 2014)

*Jump #24 *
*Assassination Classroom (Lead Color Page) *
Kuroko no Basket
One Piece
Naruto
Shokugeki no Soma
Haikyuu!!
*Kamidori (Oneshot)*
Gintama
*Nisekoi (Cover)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Toriko
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Soul Catcher(S) (Center color)*
Illegal Rare
Bleach
Kochikame
iShoujo
World Trigger
Stealth Symphony
*Tokyo Wonder Boys(End)*

*Issue 25
Cover & Lead CP: Haikyuu!!
CP: Nisekoi, Shokugeki no Soma*
*Hi-fi Cluster (Oneshot)*


----------



## Soranushi (May 7, 2014)

_Every time I see Bleach close or next to Kochikame, I think for a brief moment that it's no longer ranked....but then I realize my delusion and forget about the idea until the following weeks TOC is posted._


----------



## Jirou (May 7, 2014)

Souma ranked 5th! And Haikyuu!! at 6th. And _KuroBasu is second_?


----------



## KamaroTheNinja (May 7, 2014)

Jirou said:


> Souma ranked 5th! And Haikyuu!! at 6th. And _KuroBasu is second_?




Coloured doesn't count, so Kuroko First, Souma Fourth, and Haikyuu!! Fifth


----------



## Jirou (May 7, 2014)

Oh. Let me repeat that one.
Souma ranked 4th! And Haikyuu!! at 5th. _And KuroBasu is first_?


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2014)

Kuroko is horribly overrated in Japan. The latest arc especially has been lackluster and now it ranks first?


----------



## Jirou (May 7, 2014)

Isn't it overrated because Japan likes basketball boys who are _BISHIES_? LOL _fangirls_. But seriously the Rakuzan-Seirin Arc is going on like forever.


----------



## Sinoka (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Virys (May 14, 2014)

*Jump #25 *
*Haikyuu!! (Cover & Lead Color Page) *
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
*Hi-Fi Cluster (Oneshot)*
Naruto
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Toriko
*Shokugeki no Soma (Center color)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Kuroko no Basket
*Nisekoi (Center color)*
Gintama
Soul Catcher(S)
World Trigger
Illegal Rare
Kochikame
Bleach
iShoujo
Stealth Symphony

*Issue #26
Cover & Lead CP: Hinomaru Zumou (New series)
CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari, Illegal Rare, Bleach*


----------



## OS (May 14, 2014)

It's retarded that Stealth Symphony stays at the bottom.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Apparently GX and ARC - V will get One-Shots in June.


----------



## Sinoka (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Sinoka (May 24, 2014)

*Issue #26*
Hinomaru Zumou (Lead CP/Cover)
Shokugeki no Soma
One Piece
Isobe (Center Color)
Kuroko no Basket
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Naruto
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Bleach (center color)
Haikyuu
Toriko
Illegal Rare (center color)
Soul Catcher(S)
Gintama
Kochikame
Stealth Symphony
iShoujo

*Issue #27*
Lead Color/Cover Toriko
Center Color Hunter x Hunter, Hinomaru Zumou (25p), World Trigger


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2014)

HXH next week!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 24, 2014)

Selva said:


> HXH next week!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2014)

Its return is coinciding with the release of_ that _scene in the anime 
All according to keikaku


----------



## Uraharа (May 24, 2014)

Damn Toriko's ranking has been low lately


----------



## BlueDemon (May 24, 2014)

You're right, haven't even noticed that 
Don't the people like the Gourmet World?


----------



## Jirou (May 24, 2014)

Haikyuu!! Went down the road. And about Toriko, maybe it's because of Shokugeki no Souma and its foodgasm ecchiness, the art? LOL


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 26, 2014)

Ahahah Kishimoto talking about Amazing Spider-Man 2, incredible how there hasn't been any comment comparing the mediocrity of both, this place seems a little restrained.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 26, 2014)

Hinomaru Zumou - Yes it's a Sumo Manga.


Bleach - 


Illegal Rare -


----------



## BlueDemon (May 26, 2014)

^ Zumou, who would have thought 

...no really, I didn't get it at first


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2014)

*Togashi in, Oda out*


> WSJ #28 (2014.6.9)
> 
> absent: OP
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2014)

One Piece absent for two issues?! Why?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirito (May 27, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> One Piece absent for two issues?! Why?!!!!!!!!



togashi be like mayweather bruh, retiring at his peak because hes afraid of facing the p4p mangaka of the world eiichiro oda 

oda goes down with an injury and togashi steps in skillfully to fill the void

all according to plan indeed


----------



## Lortastic (May 27, 2014)

WT anime already? Bit early?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2014)

Kirito said:


> togashi be like mayweather bruh, retiring at his peak because hes afraid of facing the p4p mangaka of the world eiichiro oda
> 
> oda goes down with an injury and togashi steps in skillfully to fill the void
> 
> all according to plan indeed



To be honest, I had been thinking about something like that 
We gotta go and save Oda!! =D


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> One Piece absent for two issues?! Why?!!!!!!!!


extras


----------



## Golden Witch (May 27, 2014)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> *Togashi in, Oda out*



The fuck?
By far the quickest WSJ Anime Adaption ever I believe.IIRC Bakuman held that record before with like 70ish chapters out.


----------



## Uraharа (May 27, 2014)

Lol why no AC?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 27, 2014)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> extras



I'm so dumb, I took a look at the spoiler thread on AP, but when I saw the picture I quickly closed the window xD
Damn, Oda, just take a six-months vacation and continue with a 4 chapter-1 break pace...


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> The fuck?
> *By far the quickest WSJ Anime Adaption* ever I believe.IIRC Bakuman held that record before with like 70ish chapters out.


Saint Seiya have 10 months manga run already anime adaption


----------



## Jirou (May 27, 2014)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> *Togashi in, Oda out*


Just what the actual fuck?!
Two issues without OP---


----------



## BlueDemon (May 28, 2014)

^Tonsillectomy - but at least he'll get rid of those stuff and get better, hopefully!


----------



## VanzZz (May 28, 2014)

*Issue #27*
Toriko (Cover, Lead Color)
Kuroko no Basket
One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou (Center Color, 25p)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
Naruto
World Trigger (Center Color)
Isobe
Shokugeki no Soma
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan
Hunter x Hunter (Center Color)
Haikyuu
Nisekoi
Gintama
Bleach
Soul Catcher(S)
Illegal Rare
Kochikame
iShoujo
Stealth Symphony

*Issue #28*
World Trigger (Cover, Lead Color, Result of Characters Popularity Contest)
Nisekoi (Center Color)
Naruto (Center Color/Poster)
Shikigami Twilight Days (Oneshot, 47p, Center Color, Toshiaki Iwashiro [author of Psyren])
Soul Catcher(S) (23p)
Hinomaru Zumou (23p)
One Piece (Absent)

*Issue #29*
One Piece (Absent)
Tags: table of contents


----------



## Uraharа (May 28, 2014)

What is a center colour poster?


----------



## Xeogran (May 28, 2014)

Assassination's Classroom is top 5 and higher than Naruto if I read correctly? 

Saiki Kusuo is top 10 which is not bad either. I love both of them!!

I need to catch up on both, started reading two months ago and I'm around the mid 50s of Koro-sensei and the beginning numbers of PSY which I started today.


----------



## Tangible (May 28, 2014)

With Naruto and Bleach coming to an end (if Kubo can actually pick up his god-awful pace) coupled with hiatus x hiatus and Oda being on a lighter schedule I feel like WSJ needs to find its next hit battle manga


----------



## Golden Witch (May 28, 2014)

I guess that's what Jump VS was intended for, but that surely backfired.


----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

Tangible said:


> With Naruto and Bleach coming to an end (if Kubo can actually pick up his god-awful pace) coupled with hiatus x hiatus and Oda being on a lighter schedule I feel like WSJ needs to find its next hit battle manga



I thought that would be World Trigger.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 29, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Assassination's Classroom is top 5 and higher than Naruto if I read correctly?
> 
> Saiki Kusuo is top 10 which is not bad either. I love both of them!!
> 
> I need to catch up on both, started reading two months ago and I'm around the mid 50s of Koro-sensei and the beginning numbers of PSY which I started today.



And still, the scans for Assassination Classroom are not up-to-date 



Tangible said:


> With Naruto and Bleach coming to an end (if Kubo can actually pick up his god-awful pace) coupled with hiatus x hiatus and Oda being on a lighter schedule I feel like WSJ needs to find its next hit battle manga



Let's hope that Oda will get way better without those damn tonsils


----------



## Justice (May 29, 2014)

Tangible said:


> With Naruto and Bleach coming to an end (if Kubo can actually pick up his god-awful pace) coupled with hiatus x hiatus and Oda being on a lighter schedule I feel like WSJ needs to find its next hit battle manga



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_H5thuy_Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uraharа (May 29, 2014)

Lol maybe that's why they told Kubo to slow down his pacing.

But yeah it's really feels like the battle shonen manga era is coming to an end.
*Naruto:* ends this year
*Bleach:* in 2015 or 2016
*HxH:* Togashi will probably go on hiatus after a year
*Toriko:* Even though it's good, it still lacks in sales both for the anime and manga
*One Piece:* Will never end, but Oda could finish the story earlier than he planned because    of his health problems.
*Iron Knight:* Already cancelled after a few months


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2014)

Haikyuu's sales are boosting majorly.
11 Volumes - 7 000 000
1,5 Million in one month.Nice.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 1, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> *Bleach:* in 2015 or 2016



What? No! 2015 it is! PLEASE GOD!!



> *One Piece:* Will never end, but Oda could finish the story earlier than he planned because of his health problems.



Don't even joke about this. He's getting rid of his tonsills and then he's fit again


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 1, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> What? No! 2015 it is! PLEASE GOD!!


Nobody forces you to read it.
If this arc can get to a level of how the first 40-50 chapters of this arc were, I wouldn't mind seeing it end in 2016.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2014)

As long as KnB can deliver an actual even match instead of this overkill we've been getting since the game started, it might end on a decent note.

That Super Saiya- I mean Zone Level Two was some major bullshit, even for KnB. Now even Akashi just seems like a cliche character since the flashback ended


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 1, 2014)

KnB got too popular. The author doesn't know what to do with it anymore. It's prince of tennis 2.0 now...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2014)

Winter Cup is some of the most fun I've had with a manga, but then Rakuzan Vs. Seirin, what's suppose to be the main event, has been incredibly disappointing so far.

I'm hoping it ends with this game.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 1, 2014)

Hahahahhahahaha 
Attack on Titan butt-fucked One Piece in the first half sales of 2014.


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 1, 2014)

Credit to Heiji @ MH


Top Oricon, by Volumes, Half-Year Sales (November 18, 2013 - May 18, 2014).

01) One Piece #73 (2,825,339)
02) Shingeki no Kyojin #12 (1,770,746)
03) Shingeki no Kyojin #13 (1,665,561)
04) Naruto #67 (1,073,219)
05) Naruto #68 (1,039,390)
06) Kimi ni Todoke #21 (934,335)
07) Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon #11 (904,863)
08) Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon #10 (836,790)
09) Naruto #69 (799,324)
10) Sakamoto Desu ga? #02 (775,315)
11) Kuroko no Basket #26 (762,515)
12) Kuroko no Basket #25 (754,496)
13) Ansatsu Ky?shitsu #07 (722,641)
14) Ao no Exorcist #12 (706,829)
15) Ansatsu Ky?shitsu #08 (689,035)
16) Magi #20 (678,473)
17) Terra Formars #07 (623,976)
18) Kuroshitsuji #18 (608,958)
19) Bleach #61 (607,177)
20) Kuroko no Basket #27 (601,853)
21) Ao Haru Ride #09 (597,418)
22) Bleach #62 (573,577)
23) Ansatsu Ky?shitsu #09 (572,944)
24) Magi #21 (567,134)
25) Terra Formars #08 (559,687)
26) D?t?ctive Conan #82 (539,794)
27) Fairy Tail #41 (537,844)
28) Kishibe Rohan ha Ugokanai (526,719)
29) One Piece #72 (520,984)
30) Natsume Y?jinch?l #17 (506,315)
31) One Punch-man #05 (503,098)
32) D?t?ctive Conan #81 (491,098)
33) Fairy Tail #42 (489,033)
34) D?t?ctive Conan #83 (489,024)
35) Real #13 (482,917)
36) Bleach #63 (461,779)
37) Jojolion #06 (459,965)
38) Shingeki no Kyojin #11 (451,901)
39) Sakamoto Desu ga? #01 (435,848)
40) Ky? ha Kaisha Yasumimasu #05 (433,384)
41) Uch? Ky?dai #23 (432,887)
42) Haiky?!! #10 (424,509)
43) Chihayafuru #23 (419,389)
44) Mix #04 (418,526)
45) Haiky?!! #09 (409,602)
46) Shingeki no Kyojin #10 (407,857)
47) Magi - Sinbad no B?ken #02 (398,266)
48) Shingeki no Kyojin #01 (397,453)
49) Shingeki no Kyojin #09 (396,172)
50) Shokugeki no S?ma #05 (384,017)
51) Chihayafuru #24 (383,513)
52) Shingeki no Kyojin #02 (382,977)
53) Ore Monogatari!! #05 (381,172)
54) Shingeki no Kyojin #12 (Edition Limit?e) (381,134)
55) Toriko #28 (380,529)
56) One Punch-man #06 (377,965)
57) Gintama #52 (377,678)
58) Gintama #53 (377,112)
59) H?zuki no Reitetsu #11 (374,603)
60) Shingeki no Kyojin #08 (372,276)
61) Shingeki no Kyojin #03 (371,538)
62) H?zuki no Reitetsu #13 (371,116)
63) Nisekoi #10 (370,83)
64) ?kiku Furikabutte #22 (367,217)
65) Shingeki no Kyojin #04 (365,30)
66) Kingdom #33 (363,807)
67) H?zuki no Reitetsu #12 (360,79)
68) Shokugeki no S?ma #06 (359,547)
69) Shingeki no Kyojin #05 (358,23)
70) Toriko #29 (357,958)
71) Nisekoi #11 (357,562)
72) Shingeki no Kyojin #06 (351,411)
73) Shingeki no Kyojin #07 (348,209)
74) Sukitte ii na yo #12 (336,541)
75) Otoyomegatari #06 (334,968)
76) To Love-ru Darkness #10 (334,502)
77) Kingdom #34 (333,609)
78) Daiya no A #39 (326,619)
79) To Love-ru Darkness #9 (326,208)
80) Shokugeki no S?ma #7 (324,278)
81) Giant Killing 30 (319,914)
82) Daiya no A #40 (319,912)
83) Shingeki no Kyojin #13 (Edition Limit?e) (318,325)
84) Shingeki no Kyojin - Gaiden - Kuinaki Sentaku #01 (316,647)
85) Nanatsu no Taizai #06 (312,841)
86) Nisekoi #12 (303,588)
87) Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun 13 (Fin) (302,036)
88) Nanatsu no Taizai #07 (301,833)
89) Hyakush? Kizoku #03 (301,506)
90) SKip Beat! #34 (301,496)
91) Ky? ha Nani Tabeta #08 (293,661)
92) Shingeki no Kyojin - Before The Fall #01 (291,148)
93) Tokyo Ghoul #10 (286,075)
94) Ajin #03 (284,786)
95) Soul Eater #25 (Fin) (283,898)
96) Xxx Holic Rei #02 (281,007)
97) Shin Tennis no ?jisama #12 (276,681)
98) Nanatsu no Taizai #8 (275,970)
99) Worst #33 (275,578)
100) Y?kai Watch #01 (272,902)


Top Oricon, by Series, Half-Year Sales (November 18, 2013 - May 18, 2014).

01) Shingeki no Kyojin (8,342,268)
02) One PIece (4,936,855)
03) Kuroko no Basket (4,616,040)
04) Naruto (3,247,920)
05) Magi (3,085,177)
06) H?zuki no Reitetsu (3,060,694)
07) Daiya no Ace (2,914,977)
08) Gin no Saji - Silver Spoon (2,875,863)
09) Ansatsu Ky?shitsu (2,795,169)
10) Nisekoi (2,418,041)
11) Haiky? (2,249,431)
12) Yowamushi Pedal (2,209,310)
13) Terra Formars (1,833,498)
14) Noragami (1,803,007)
15) Bleach (1,774,694)
16) D?t?ctive Conan (1,692,639)
17) One Punch-man (1,683,131)
18) Fairy Tail (1,654,601)
19) Gintama (1,424,484)
20) Shokugeki no S?ma (1,394,312)
21) Kingdom (1,333,022)
22) Kimi ni Todoke (1,328,293)
23) Nanatsu no Taizai (1,259,816)
24) Sakamoto Desu ga? (1,211,163)
25) Kuroshitsuji (1,196,291)
26) Tokyo Ghoul (1,190,902)
27) Ao Haru Ride (1,077,766)
28) Chihayafuru (1,011,718)
29) Ajin (1,005,434)
30) Prison School (946,013)


----------



## Kirito (Jun 2, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> KnB got too popular. The author doesn't know what to do with it anymore. It's prince of tennis 2.0 now...



the wrong thing you did was reading KNB. now you're reaping the benefits, if you can call it benefits....


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 2, 2014)

It's crazy to see what a success Sakamoto Desu Ga (Swagamoto) is. If you ever saw its weekly sales over a period of time, you'd know that those volumes' had sales legs like a Russian runway model that could stretch from here to the window.  It is well deserved, but it's still crazy since it_ is_ well deserved and yet it is still so early in its run.

OP getting dethroned by such a large margin is weird, but you get the feeling that it won't hold for the full year.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 2, 2014)

Kirito said:


> the wrong thing you did was reading KNB. now you're reaping the benefits, if you can call it benefits....


I'm disappointed but I don't regret reading it. No matter what your opinion is about KnB.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 2, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> OP getting dethroned by such a large margin is weird, but you get the feeling that it won't hold for the full year.



I think people are getting too excited about a series beating OP's numbers and are forgetting to actually look at them.

Only one volume of OP was released in that time frame while two of SnK were released.

If we  look at single volume sales we can see that OP still beats SnK by one million sales. This is the 73rd volume too so we can expect 72, which was not released in that time frame, would have similar numbers.

SNK is still a relatively new series too so it's earlier volumes are probably higher than OP's too.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't even understand why people make such a massive deal out of it.=/


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> I'm disappointed but I don't regret reading it. No matter what your opinion is about KnB.



good for you then.

i've always thought that the reason why manga like knb, khr, manga like that are famous is because of the big female fanbases of it. whenever there are good looking boys they flock to it. the shoujo industry is one step away from dead and they're turning to shounen for eye candy.

what's more entertaining than a group of good looking boys? a group of good looking boys _in action._ no matter how bland the manga could be and kuroko is a good example of that.


----------



## Virys (Jun 4, 2014)

*Jump #28 *
*World Trigger (Cover & Lead Color Page) *
Assassination Classroom
Kuroko no Basket
*Naruto (Center color)*
Shokugeki no Soma
*Hinomaru Zumou*
*Shikigami Twilight Days (Oneshot, Author of Psyren)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
Illegal Rare
*Nisekoi (Center color)*
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Gintama
Kochikame
Hunter x Hunter
Soul Catcher(S)
Bleach
Stealth Symphony
iShoujo

*Absent: One Piece*


*Issue #29
Cover & Lead CP: PSI Kusuo Saiki
CP: Soul Catcher(S), Kuroko no Basket*
*Okazaki Shinji History ~Isshou Diving Head!!~ (Oneshot, Murase Katsutoshi/Andou Takahito)*
*Absent: One Piece*


----------



## Jirou (Jun 4, 2014)

Virys said:


> *Absent: One Piece*


This is just too sad.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 4, 2014)

^ He'll be back, stronger than ever


----------



## Tangible (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow Kubo....this is just sad


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2014)

How is nisekoi so popular? In other words, how can people like it this much?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 6, 2014)

OS said:


> How is nisekoi so popular? In other words, how can people like it this much?



Seriously.. Nisekoi is garbage, I will never understand the hype it gets.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 9, 2014)

*Author's comments*

*World Trigger - Daisuke Ashihara*
What did you think of the popularity poll results? I plan to comment on them more in volume 8.

*Hunter x Hunter - Yoshihiro Togashi*
I keep running into the same person when I drop off my kids. it feels like we're old friends.

*Naruto - Masashi Kishimoto*
I went to karaoke. I tried to sing the main theme from a certain movie we've all been talking about, but unfortunately...lt's really hard!

*Seraph of the End - Yamato Yamamoto*
Drawing the pages each month is rough. but I get so much courage from all the wonderful fan mail I receive. I'm so grateful!

*Bleach - Tite Kubo*
I kept saying I'd never do it, but I spent money on an FTP game... Oh, the sense of defeat.

*Toriko - Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro*
I'm so grateful for everyone's help in coming up with original ingredients for a sixth anniversary special project and the fan book!

*Nisekoi - Naoshi Komi*
I was invited out to dinner by Shiibashi Sensei, Fujimaki Sensei and Shinkai Sensei. The meat was delicious!

*Stealth Symphony - Yoichi Amano*
I'm obsessed with sketching the Stealth Symphony characters in nineties anime style. The nostalgia!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 10, 2014)

Kishi singing the Frozen song?!


----------



## Rax (Jun 10, 2014)

Nisekoi is popular cause it has cute girls. 

Pretty much it.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 10, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Kishi singing the Frozen song?!



can you imagine the guy in a karaoke box? actually, im suprised no one recognized him in the streets. you'd think he'd be more famous, what with being naruto's author after all.

"za korudo nevah buzzardo me anyway!"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 10, 2014)

Nisekoi aint no garbage. The manga, maybe. But Nisekoi as the vehicle of Komi Naoshi's Big Break and Even Bigger Fall? That is wholly intriguing and captivating subject matter. It is the spectacle of watching an ambitious and creative talent slowly smother that ambition, talent and creativity under a blushing, velvet-covered, money-stuffed pillow in the name of feeding and housing himself. 

It's a sad and harrowing tale of a man losing his way. A Behind-the-Music/Gatsby-esque yarn where the author doesn't write the tragedy, he lives it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 10, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Nisekoi is popular cause it has cute girls.
> 
> Pretty much it.



I don't see how FT is any better in that regard.




EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nisekoi aint no garbage. The manga, maybe. But Nisekoi as the vehicle of Komi Naoshi's Big Break and Even Bigger Fall?



People hating on Nisekoi far too much.

Why? Because they don't think the story is moving? People far too often seem to care about the conclusion of the story rather than any sort of journey to it. Nisekoi is a vehicle for a bunch cutesy little stories about this group of girls and a plain guy. That's basically the purpose of this genre, although the stories typically go towards perverted and fan service rather than cutesy. The girls are the only thing that really differentiate them, and even that isn't really true. I think Naoshi is doing a good job at encapsulating the idea.

If you don't like those sort of one-shot stories than Nisekoi isn't for you. 

I really don't think Nisekoi is a bad series. It is a simple one, like say a newspaper comic. There is a big difference between this and actually bad series like Naruto and Bleach, where the author does not seem to have any conceptual understanding of what he is working on, or something like FT, which is derivative in the worst sense.


----------



## Virys (Jun 11, 2014)

*Jump #29 *
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Cover & Lead Color Page) *
Shokugeki no Soma
Assassination Classroom
*Kuroko no Basket  (Center color)*
Naruto
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Haikyuu!!
Toriko
*Hinomaru Zumou*
World Trigger
*Soul Catcher(s) (Center color)*
Nisekoi
Gintama
Hunter x Hunter
Bleach
*Katsutoshi Murase x Takahito Ando / Okazaki Shinji Monogatari - Isshou Diving Head!! (Oneshot, Color, 47p)*
Kochikame
iShoujo
Illegal Rare
Stealth Symphony

*Absent: One Piece*


*Issue #30
Cover & Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Haikyuu!!*
*Itsuki Furuya / Takujo no Ageha (Oneshot, Color, 47p)*


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 11, 2014)

^ *Issue #30
CP: Isobe Isobee Monogatari*
*Absent: Toriko*


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

OP still not back?

HxH is still third priority


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2014)

stealth symphony rankings breaking my heart


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Jun 17, 2014)

Togashi!!!! That better not be an excuse to take another break


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Togashi!!!! That better not be an excuse to take another break



Lol. Can't find my pen, sorry guys, have to take another 6-months break to find it


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 17, 2014)

If he actually cleaned up his desk I think that means he is getting serious.

I mean he has finished four chapters and he is only cleaning up his desk now? Have you guys seen how he lives?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

It doesn't matter you never know with Togashi.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> If he actually cleaned up his desk I think that means he is getting serious.
> 
> I mean he has finished four chapters and he is only cleaning up his desk now? Have you guys seen how he lives?



I can only hope you're right. If he stays on this and an end will be in sight (of the manga, not of his next hiatus ), I'd be more inclined to pick up the manga


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Its a good manga though, worth the read.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 18, 2014)

I gathered that from the universal acclaim the series has, I'm just not okay with how the author takes so many breaks without a good reason. So I'll hold out on this. Have enough series to read as is.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 18, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I gathered that from the universal acclaim the series has,* I'm just not okay with how the author takes so many breaks without a good reason*. So I'll hold out on this. Have enough series to read as is.



Ditto.
It's what's keeping me from reading it.
Good Story, perhaps.If so many like it, it's gotta do something right.
I just despise such Authors.If he had a legit reason for his breaks, it'd be different.
But if he doesn't, its just absolutely disrespectful towards the readers IMO.
And I ain't gonna support the work of an Author who doesn't seem to give two shits about his readers and supporters anyway.


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 18, 2014)

Well it at least improves the quality of the story


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Well it at least improves the quality of the story



eeeeeh, I wouldn't go that far, some of the "recent" (not really recent anymore...) events and chapters were well fairly crappy (I'm looking at you super gon). The laziness is certainly starting to permeate through. Still it did mean most of the prior chapters were of good quality.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## VanzZz (Jun 24, 2014)

Togashi with the foreshadowing


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 25, 2014)

*Jump #31 (30/06):*
Assassination Classroom (Cover & Lead Color Page, Anime Ad)
Kuroko no Basket
    One Piece
    Naruto
    PSI Kusuo Saiki
    Hq!!
Shokugeki no Soma (Color Page)
    Isobe Isobee Monogatari
    Hinomaru Zumou
    Toriko
Tokyo Ghoul (Color Page, Special Chapter from Young Jump, 34 pg.)
    Gintama
    World Trigger
    Nisekoi
    Kochikame
Hunter x Hunter
    Bleach
    Illegal Rare
    Stealth Symphony
Sore ike! Yuugou-kun (Color Page, New Series, 15 pg.)
iShoujo
Soul Catcher(S) (Moved to Jump NEXT!)

    #32:
Cover & Lead CP: Boku no Hero Academia by Kouhei Horikoshi (New Series)
CP: Bleach, Hq!!, PSI Kusuo Saiki
 Absent: Hunter x Hunter

    #33:
Cover & Lead CP: Mitsukubi Condor by Ishiyama Ryou (New Series)

    #34:
Cover & Lead CP: Yoakemono by Shibata Yousaku (New Series)

*Oda in, Togashi out*


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I swear I think you are someone who works for jump.



No, no, I do this for all manga, not just SJ manga. 

I just believe that doing the right thing leads to better things. If we all switch from scans to the real thing, we might see 2 really awesome series pop up to replace the soon to end Naruto and Bleach. If most of the fans continue down this dark path of shadyness, I fear that in 2 years time, we will experience a decline of awesome shonen manga like never seen before. Perhaps because artists aren't as motivated anymore with the scans epidemic, or perhaps because of the big black ball of bad karma building up from so much unknowing thievery of artists hard work.

I'm trying to convert you now, before the big wigs and suits try to pass hardcore laws and sh#t.  We must change now before we are forced to do so. Let's do this because we want to, not because we were pushed into it by some tyrannical or a-hole laws.

I've been a member for nearly 10 years! No way I would have the hindsight to do something like this or be a member of any manga company. I just thought to myself years ago, if I was an up and rising mangaka, I'd fall if my manga isn't even super-famous since the majority of sales would be lost to free scans and such, especially now with the option to directly support mangaka artists through sites like crunchyroll.com, and vizmanga.com. 

*IN fact, Nakaba-sensei of NANATSU NO TAIZAI fame is recently been reading comments and looking at fan art on crunchyroll, the best dude is gonna get an autographed tankobon from him.
*

So you see, the mangaka are even nice enough to come down from their high places to interact with the fans on the legal scan websites, but you guys are out here on the fringe of the internet, reading through poorly made scans, day in, and day out, that your missing out letting the authors themeselves know your thoughts.

Hell, I wish I could show some of the comments you guys make to the authors and editors, but if they found out how you read the manga, this place would be screwed faster than you can blink an eye. That is part of the reason I'm trying to convert you alls, this is probably among the best places to discuss manga on the internet, but I can't even link it to anybody due to the means justify the ends deal of this place. An attitude quite prevalent. 

All I can do for now, is read through the awesome threads and keep this place a secret from others who'd LOVE to have your opinions on the manga.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 25, 2014)

^that's great.

now tell them to market outside the US of A because other countries are getting screwed with all the C&D shit going around affecting non-americans because some american company struck a deal.

like paying for crunchyroll streaming. 

imagine just having paid for your premium subscription. you then log onto the site and try to watch your favorite anime........"im sorry but this video is not available in your region"

yeah that's stupid. 

we're forced to pirate  not because we like free stuff (who doesnt like free stuff btw) but because we lack the legal means to acquire them. there's always shipping but not everyone here is mr. moneybags.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> I'm looking at you super gon



Excuse me? Gon-san was not an asspull in the slightest and you seriously need to reread those chapters if you think otherwise.
It was a Nen contract, not at all unlike Kurapika's Nen contract to help him against the Ryodan.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 25, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Excuse me? Gon-san was not an asspull in the slightest and you seriously need to reread those chapters if you think otherwise.
> It was a Nen contract, not at all unlike Kurapika's Nen contract to help him against the Ryodan.



LOOK WHO'S BACK PEOPLE!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> LOOK WHO'S BACK PEOPLE!!



Happy to be back.
Was able to talk my way out of a perm and get it to be just a four month ban.
Unfortunately though I'm restricted to only being allowed to post in the manga/anime section.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 25, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Excuse me? Gon-san was not an asspull in the slightest and you seriously need to reread those chapters if you think otherwise.
> It was a Nen contract, not at all unlike Kurapika's Nen contract to help him against the Ryodan.



Gon's power up wasn't so different to Ichigo's in the Espada arc.
Terribad 

Creating a magical power up for a 1 time moment is always taking the easy way out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 25, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Happy to be back.
> Was able to talk my way out of a perm and get it to be just a four month ban.
> Unfortunately though I'm restricted to only being allowed to post in the manga/anime section.



What the hell happened, anyway?

And can't you guys discuss HxH, you know, in the HxH thread? You'll have enough time to debate the issue with it going on hiatus yet again


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> What the hell happened, anyway?
> 
> And can't you guys discuss HxH, you know, in the HxH thread? You'll have enough time to debate the issue with it going on hiatus yet again



I went apeshit at some people for having wrong opinions.

And it's not going on hiatus.
It's a one week break.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Gon's power up wasn't so different to Ichigo's in the Espada arc.
> Terribad
> 
> Creating a magical power up for a 1 time moment is always taking the easy way out.



The system Togashi created allows for such power ups. They come at a price though and Togashi seems to be keeping to that,

You also seem to be missing the point that it was supposed to be like all those "magical power ups" we commonly see in shounen. He's doing his version of it, which not only means that it had proper foreshadowing but it also part of the story going forward. In that way you can't compare it with some of the worse "magical power ups" which are bad because they come out of nowhere and are never properly explained or thought about again.


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 25, 2014)

So Togashi needs a week off to find his erasers...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Weekly Shonen Jump manga on the Oricon Manga rankings June 16th -22th
3. ONE PIECE Vol.74
23. Haikyuu!! Vol.11
43. Toriko Vol.30


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

Why are people arguing over Gon's asspull power up?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Why are people arguing over Gon's asspull power up?



Because it isn't an asspull???

There have been countless examples just like that which work with the properties of nen, such as Kurapika and Abengane's abilities.

But for why it's not in the HxH thread, I don't know.


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

But Gon's Nen Type is an Enhancer.

While the other two are both Conjurers


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Because it isn't an asspull???
> 
> There have been countless examples just like that which work with the properties of nen, such as Kurapika and Abengane's abilities.
> 
> But for why it's not in the HxH thread, I don't know.



Ignore him.
Red Hero is just trying to bait me since he knows one of the things that irritates me the most is when people try and lie about Gon-san being an asspull.


----------



## Rax (Jun 25, 2014)

It is an asspull


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> It is an asspull



Lol, okay buddy.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2014)

Are they shuffling the editors?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2014)

They switch them around every now and then.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 30, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Gon's power up wasn't so different to Ichigo's in the Espada arc.
> Terribad
> 
> Creating a magical power up for a 1 time moment is always taking the easy way out.




It had a perfect explanation for it
That's how it's different


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2014)

Still stupid.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 30, 2014)

> About your international argument, I heard they recently expanded to various places, like South Africa, New Zealand, and various other countries. So I thought at least by now, they would have covered most regions.



tell them asia matters. you know, biggest market for manga and anime. still not tapped for whatever reason. we practically grew up watching anime instead of western cartoons. we wouldnt be pirating stuff if we had it cheap and legal here.

im not like stiltzkin since im willing to give you benefit of the doubt that youre not some corporate shill, but you do seem to come off that way.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 1, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> They switch them around every now and then.



Now Sugita will want to drink something with Oda 

And Togashi is still looking for his stuff


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2014)

Boku no Hero Academia (Cover, lead color, new series)
Shokugeki no Soma
One Piece
Haikyuu!! (Center color)
Assassination Classroom
Naruto
Saiki Kusuo no PSInan (Center color)
Kuroko no Basket
World Trigger
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Nisekoi
Hinomaru Zumou
Toriko
Bleach (Center color)
Gintama
Illegal Rare
Kochikame
Cave of Shine (Oneshot)
Sore ike! Yuugo-kun
Stealth Symphony
iShojo (End)

Issue 33:
Cover, Lead color: Mitsukubi no Condor (New series, 54 pages)
Center color: Shokugeki no Soma, Assassination Classroom, Boku no Hero Academia (25 pages)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2014)

Shame about iShoujo ending, it's the best new series Jump has had in quite a long time.
Boku no Hero Academia could be good though, I enjoyed Oumagadoki Doubutsuen, and Sensei no Bulge had a bit of charm despite its flaws.

EDIT: iShoujo has actually been transferred to Jump LIVE magazine rather than officially ending.


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 2, 2014)

Why is Toriko so low weekly?


----------



## Mambo (Jul 2, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Why is Toriko so low weekly?



Because that is the actual toriko's popularity.

Dont be fooled with jump forced marketing or when they asked toei to crossover it with DBZ and Wanpiss despite toriko's value is not even 1/30 either of the two.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2014)

mambo said:


> Because that is the actual toriko's popularity.
> 
> Dont be fooled with jump forced marketing or when they asked toei to crossover it with DBZ and Wanpiss despite toriko's value is not even 1/30 either of the two.



Stop that because you're wrong.
Toriko had a very big popularity for a while, it used to always do well in the rankings, the volumes sold well, and it always had a highly rated (viewed) anime adaptation. 
Yeah, the series got a lot of promotion early on, but so did a lot of series (Kuroko no Basuke), but it did eventually get it's own fanbase. Not to mention, the series has only been dipping in the rankings since the anime ended.


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 2, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Stop that because you're wrong.
> Toriko had a very big popularity for a while, it used to always do well in the rankings, the volumes sold well,


The overall sales were good yeah, the sales per volume were pretty low compared to other mangas



> and it always had a highly rated (viewed) anime adaptation.


You could that was because it was aired right before One Piece. Toriko got replace by DB Kai, and the tv ratings for DB Kai are much better than Toriko's.



> Yeah, the series got a lot of promotion early on, but so did a lot of series (Kuroko no Basuke), but it did eventually get it's own fanbase. Not to mention, *the series has only been dipping in the rankings since the anime ended*.


As much as I love Toriko, but doesn't this line say enough? I'm following the rankings for a long time, and Toriko immiedetaly felt out of the top 5 after the anime had ended. I believe Toriko is popular, but I do think that these rankings are being manipulated and are based on popularity.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## ~Howling~ (Jul 7, 2014)

Kishi using his free time wisely.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2014)

Curry flvored ppop the next villain.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 7, 2014)

Amano, no kidding on how dramatic it was.  You are drawing Narita's work, after all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 8, 2014)

~Howling~ said:


> Kishi using his free time wisely.





B Rabbit said:


> Curry flvored ppop the next villain.




Yeah, instead of debating how to end this manga "appropriately"...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it's just code for "shitty ending" or "an end that is shit".


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 8, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, instead of debating how to end this manga "appropriately"...



Too late for that.


----------



## Mambo (Jul 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Stop that because you're wrong.
> Toriko had a very big popularity for a while, it used to always do well in the rankings, the volumes sold well, and it always had a highly rated (viewed) anime adaptation.
> Yeah, the series got a lot of promotion early on, but so did a lot of series (Kuroko no Basuke), but it did eventually get it's own fanbase. Not to mention, the series has only been dipping in the rankings since the anime ended.



Big popularity?

Toriko is not even able to get to clorox's prime time several years ago. For such a series that was meant to replace clorox in the HST, it's fucking laughable to not be as popular as clorox was.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2014)

Pretty much, its not popular.


----------



## Virys (Jul 9, 2014)

*Weekly Shonen Jump #33*

*Mitsukubi Condor by Ishiyama Ryou (Cover & Lead Color Page) (New Series)*
Hinomaru Zumou
*Assassination Classroom (CP)*
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Naruto
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
*Boku no Hero Academia (CP, 25 pages)*
Nisekoi
Haikyuu!! 
*Shokugeki no Souma (CP)*
Toriko
Kuroko no Basket
Gintama
Kochikame
World Trigger
Hunter x Hunter
Illegal Rare
*Sore Ike! Yugo-kun*
Bleach
*Stealth Symphony (End)

One Piece (Absent)*

*Weekly Shonen Jump #34*
*Yoakemono (Cover & Lead CP) by Shibata Yousaku (New Series)
Center color: Mitsukubi Condor, Kuroko no Basket, Gintama*


----------



## Patrick (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn, Bleach is done.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 9, 2014)

Hinomaru Zumou at the top?Holy shit.Talk about a surprise.

Sumo Manga.


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 9, 2014)

^ I don't take this thing even serious anymore.. HxH is seldom in the top 8


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> ^ I don't take this thing even serious anymore.. HxH is seldom in the top 8



HxH is unranked.
Whenever it's in the magazine (since its hiatuses began) it's always placed in the bottom. Are you new to Jump or something?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2014)

patrick4life said:


> Damn, Bleach is done.



Bleach is pretty much always at the bottom, this shouldn't be a surprise unless you are new to the Jump rankings.


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> HxH is unranked.
> Whenever it's in the magazine (since it's hiatuses began) it's always placed in the bottom. Are you new to Jump or something?


I keep reading that HxH is unranked(even though I remember it was more than on the 8th place somewhere in 2012) as is Kochikame. Has their ever been an official statement for this or is it just common sense?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2014)

lol Bleach.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> I keep reading that HxH is unranked(even though I remember it was more than on the 8th place somewhere in 2012) as is Kochikame. Has their ever been an official statement for this or is it just common sense?



Just common sense stemming from several factors.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 9, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> I keep reading that HxH is unranked(even though I remember it was more than on the 8th place somewhere in 2012) as is Kochikame. Has their ever been an official statement for this or is it just common sense?



What Rica said.Holy shit, never thought I agree with him.

Anyway, HxH simply has like a special status in Jump.
Not like Kochikame (Nothing ever will), but it's a staple pretty much.

Rica could probably explain it better seeing he's a major supporter while I never read or watched that shit out of refusal.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> What Rica said.Holy shit, never thought I agree with him.
> 
> Anyway, HxH simply has like a special status in Jump.
> Not like Kochikame (Nothing ever will), but it's a staple pretty much.
> ...



I'm too fucking high to argue with you for calling HxH shit, but you're wrong.
I'm also always right when it comes to the magazine culture in Japan. That's shit's my fucking obsession.


----------



## convict (Jul 9, 2014)

One Question: How influential are these table of content polls? Do they actually determine how Jump treats each respective manga or are they done just for fun?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I'm too fucking high to argue with you for calling HxH shit, but you're wrong.
> I'm also always right when it comes to the magazine culture in Japan. That's shit's my fucking obsession.



you mean you get your shit from mangahelpers and post it here. dont pretend like the data you post comes from you.

hxh being unranked is common sense. any reader with decent knowledge of the industry would know.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2014)

Kirito said:


> you mean you get your shit from mangahelpers and post it here. dont pretend like the data you post comes from you.
> 
> hxh being unranked is common sense. any reader with decent knowledge of the industry would know.



Not true buddy.
I import raws of WSJ, WSM, WSS, Jump Kai, and Ultra Jump and taught myself Moon.
While I do post information from MH, I have a lot of knowledge on the industry in general because I do a lot of independent research as well.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Not true buddy.
> I import raws of WSJ, WSM, WSS, Jump Kai, and Ultra Jump and taught myself Moon.
> While I do post information from MH, I have a lot of knowledge on the industry in general because I do a lot of independent research as well.



okay then.

i would ask for proof and pics but im too arsed to care.

put that moon training to good use and do translations. or do you already do that

about toriko. toriko is popular if you're talking about if people know about it, just not "appealing" popular. popular since wsj and toei kept pushing it, not appealing because results show. anime is gone, manga is not in top 10 sales, etc etc.


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 9, 2014)

Even if HxH was ranked, it wouldn't really matter since there is no way jump would cancel it for just being on the bottom.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2014)

Pretty much, Kishi, Oda, Togashi could do whtever.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm happy for Assassination's Classroom and Saiki Kusuo. Both of the series are great.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 12, 2014)

Why do people think Bleach is done? 

Volume wise, it still sells pretty well even though it may not be as high as its glory years.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 12, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Why do people think Bleach is done?
> 
> Volume wise, it still sells pretty well even though it may not be as high as its glory years.



Because the series is pretty much always in the bottom 5 of the rankings, its anime was cancelled due to literally horrific TV ratings and video sales, and even the manga sales are beginning to drop.
Due to its former relevancy they won't just cancel it right away, but Jump is going to end up trying to force Kubo to rush and end it sooner or later.


----------



## Kanki (Jul 12, 2014)

Have to laugh at Rica pretending to be some kind of expert


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because the series is pretty much always in the bottom 5 of the rankings, its anime was cancelled due to literally horrific TV ratings and video sales, and even the manga sales are beginning to drop.
> Due to its former relevancy they won't just cancel it right away, but Jump is going to end up trying to force Kubo to rush and end it sooner or later.



That might actually be a good idea because nothing happens in Bleach chapters.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because the series is pretty much always in the bottom 5 of the rankings, its anime was cancelled due to literally horrific TV ratings and video sales, and even the manga sales are beginning to drop.
> Due to its former relevancy they won't just cancel it right away, but Jump is going to end up trying to force Kubo to rush and end it sooner or later.



In one way, wouldn't they keep Bleach then since without any form of promotion on it, it's still selling highly? It just seems silly to rush a series' end especially if it's one of their biggest profit-ers. Perhaps they just see Bleach as a series that doesn't need heavy promotion, if any promotion, to sell the manga volumes well. With that, they can focus their promotions on newer, fresher series to reel in a new generation of readers. 

I can see the story itself ending in a few years but I think the 'rush' itself has more so to do with the author's pacing style as opposed to him being actually forced to end it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2014)

don't think bleach is rushed to end. after all it generated big bucks for wsj at one point and is still selling higher than some hyped series....._cough toriko cough_


----------



## Xell (Jul 13, 2014)

Can anyone explain to me how I can read Jump online without the use of a tablet or a phone? I want to be able to read this weeks issue on my computer but I can't find it anywhere on the site. They seem keen to have you read it on a fucking android or IOS device, which I don't want to do.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Jul 14, 2014)

Can't help but just feel sorry for the Stealth Symphny author.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2014)

EDIT: Turns out the last ToC I posted had some errors. Here's the correct one.

#34
*Yoakemono (Cover & Lead CP) (New Series)
*1. One Piece
2. Ansatsu Kyoushitsu
*Mitsukubi Condor (CP)
*3. Shokugeki no Souma
4. Hinomaru Zumou
5. Naruto
6. High Kyuu!!
Boku no Hero Academia
*Kuroko no Basket (CP)
*7. PSI Kusuo Saiki
8. Toriko
*Gintama (CP)
*9. Isobe Isobee Monogatari
10. Nisekoi
11. Bleach
12. World Trigger
Kochikame
Hunter x Hunter
13. Illegal Rare

#35
Naruto (Cover)
Color pages: Naruto, Yoakemono, Nisekoi


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2014)

Bleach sucking, Ass Class dominating, Toriko being far lower than it should be.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2014)

Welp, guess I have to set aside my attachment for Illegal Rare and accept that it's done for (unlike the adorably plebeian Stealth Symphony fans who couldn't except its obvious fate until its very last chapter).

Nice to see Bleach back in it's rightful place in the bottom 5 as well.

Boku no Hero Academia being so low already pre-ranked isn't a good sign. Not too surprised though, Jump is more competitive than ever right now, and Horikoshi just can't seem to catch a break. (EDIT: This was referring to the rank of the incorrect ToC I posted which had it much lower)

Nice to see Hinomaru Zumou has been such a success, it's a really nice series. Generic, but really fun.

Mitsukubi Condor is really meh for me. Feels like a combination of way too many different series (with art, panelwork, atmosphere, characters, and story) and won't last.

I'm interested in Yoakemono. I haven't read it or the one-shot, but from what I've seen and heard it reminds me a lot of 90's battle shonen which really appeals to me at a nostalgic level. It's the reason I enjoyed Illegal Rare so much. Unfortunately with how crowded the magazine is, it's most likely going to be cancelled. If any of the series from this current batch survive though I'm kind of hoping it's this.

It's been interesting seeing Nisekoi and Toriko fluctuate quite a bit in the ranking lately. With how competitive Jump is right now, I could see them collapsing in the rankings and be cancelled in late 2015 possibly. If World Trigger's anime isn't a success then it will probably suffer the same fate as well.
Naruto will probably end early 2015, and Bleach will probably end by the end of 2015, Kuroko no Basuke seems like it will probably end by the end of this year, and AssClass probably will naturally end in late 2015.  So I'm thinking we won't see any new big Jump successes until 2016 due to how fucking crowded with popular series the magazine is right now.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Ass Class dominating



Celebrate everyone!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Celebrate everyone!



Celebrate what? AssClass has been dominating since it debuted almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Celebrate what? AssClass has been dominating since it debuted almost 2 years ago.



Celebrate each week of it dominating


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 15, 2014)

Y NO ODA COMMENT?!?? (


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 15, 2014)

Hinomaru Zumou doing pretty good!


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 16, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Y NO ODA COMMENT?!?? (



Because those author comments are from the last issue of WSJ while Oda was on break.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2014)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> Because those author comments are from the last issue of WSJ while Oda was on break.



And that there, makes sense. Only I haven't noticed it all the other times o.0


----------



## Akatora (Jul 16, 2014)

Healthy signs to see series moving up and down on the list, instead of some that stick to one place no matter if it's a great or terrible chapter.
MAkes it difficult for jump though, which makes the Toc less valueable than in the past perhaps, volume sales is what truely count


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 16, 2014)

Akatora said:


> volume sales is what truely count



That's not true at all.
If that were the case Nura and Medaka Box would not have been cancelled.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 20, 2014)

Golden Future Cup 2014
#35 (28/07) : K?ki Ishikawa / Nejiyama-san
#36 (04/08) : Kentar? Fukuda / Devily-man.
#39 (25/08) : Koyoharu Kot?ge / Rokkotsu-san.
#40 (01/09) : Yoshimichi Okamoto / Brain Breaker.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2014)

No matter how good a series is. I never read it until it reaches past 50 chapters. 

Cause I don't want to see a series dropped.


----------



## Rax (Jul 20, 2014)

New series? :33


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2014)

#35
Naruto (Cover & Lead CP)
1. One Piece
2. Hinomaru Zumou
3. Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Yoakemono (CP)
4. Assassination Classroom
5. Shokugeki no Souma
Nejiyama-san (by Kouki Ishikawa, Golden Future Cup 2014)
6. PSI Kusuo Saiki
7. Toriko
Mitsukubi Condor
8. Kuroko no Basket
Nisekoi (CP)
Boku no Hero Academia
9. High Kyuu!!
10. World Trigger
Hunter x Hunter
11. Illegal Rare
12. Gintama
Kochikame
13. Bleach
Isobe Isobee Monogatari

#36
Bleach (Cover & Lead CP)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP)
Devily-man (by Kentarou Fukuda, Golden Future Cup 2014)
Hunter x Hunter (Absent)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 23, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Hunter x Hunter (Absent)





**


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 23, 2014)

It's just a one week break, like last time.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 23, 2014)

For sure, but this time it took him just three chapters. I expected at least five.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2014)

Kind of thinking (more like hoping) that Jump will just let the new series die rather than cancel Illegal Rare in hopes that it still might gain a fanbase. 
Mitsukubi Condor and Boku no Hero have no chance at surviving. Yoakemono might, but the chances are still slim.


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 26, 2014)

I hoped there would've been an announcement as well for Bleach, but this upcoming cover is most likely to celebrate its anniversary


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## convict (Jul 28, 2014)

^Homosexual undertones in Toriko make sense.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretty interesting French interview with Tamura. Thought I'd post it here as well since there is some talk about Jump in general as well. 
translated

A few pretty interesting things from it;

-His mother was an avid manga reader and he used to read a lot of the manga she would buy as a kid
-He started working to become a mangaka himself when he saw a friend in Elementary school doing it and thought that he could do that as well.
-Dragon Ball , Saint Seiya and Captain Tsubasa are his most influential series
-For a while he was studying animation to become an animator but then went back to manga 
-His first professionally published manga was a 4koma Dragon Quest manga for a contest in Monthly Shonen Gangan
-His weekly schedule starts with meeting with his editor Mr. Monji, where they discuss the content of the weekly chapter. The next 3 days he focuses on planning out the chapter, and then on the fourth day onward him and his assistants actually make the chapter. 4 assistants on backgrounds, another on graphical effects, and one more working on the frames, then they have an interview with his editor where they give him the chapter.
-Despite the main characters in Beelzebub all being delinquent characters, Tamura himself is the type of guy to walk away across the street if he sees delinquents.
-He came up with the idea because he thought that since there were so many popular deliquent manga, it could be original and funny to have one where the delinquent has a baby.
-After the Beelzebub spin-off ends (I read somewhere else that it's only going to be one volume long) he will start his next new project (YAY). He then might go back to the Beelzebub universe.
-He is very good friends with Tosh (Shun Saeki) the artist of Shokugeki no Soma (and several hentai manga).
-His favorite Jump series is Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 28, 2014)

Was pretty bored and decided to look at some rookie one-shots on Jump's website
RAW 47 is up. 
Some pretty neat one-shots, a few you might already recognize.
A lot of em aren't very good, but the ones that really stood out to me were; 

"Too Bad" by Takashi Akiyama (aged 23)


"Mirage of the second semester" by Kinoshita Takashitsugi (aged 24)


"KINGS GAME" by Hamada Shiki (aged 23)


and "Deco Boko monster" by Ishiyama Ryou (aged 21) (who actually is the mangaka of the currently serialized Mitsukubi Condor)


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 29, 2014)

Shonen Jump's manga releases next month:


----------



## Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

Some nice covers there.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 30, 2014)

Sh?nen Jump n?36 (04/08)
Bleach (Cover & Lead Color)
1. Haiky?!!
2. One Piece
Assassination Classroom (Color Page)
3. Toriko
4. PSI Kusuo Saiki
Yoakemono
Kentar? Fukuda / Devily-man (Oneshot, Color, 47p)
5. Naruto
6. Shokugeki no S?ma
7. Hinomaru Zum?
Mitsukubi Condor
8. Kuroko no Basket
Boku no Hero Academia
8. Nisekoi
9. Isobe Isobee Monogatari
10. World Trigger
11. Gintama
Kochi Kame
12. Illegal Rare
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Hunter x Hunter (Absent)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 30, 2014)

convict said:


> ^Homosexual undertones in Toriko make sense.



i agree with toriko's author


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

*Jump #37･38 (11/08):
*WSJ Cast (Cover)[[/B]
One Piece (Lead Color Page) 
1. Assassination Classroom
2. Shokugeki no Souma
[COLOR="rgb(blue)"]Hinomaru Zumou (Color Page)
[/COLOR]Yoakemono 
3. Naruto 
4. Hq!!
5. Toriko
Boku no Hero Academia
6. Kuroko no Basket
Mitsukubi Condor 
Aru Asa Okitara (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)
Henshin Ganbou! (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)
7. PSI Kusuo Saiki
8. Nisekoi
9. Gintama
10. World Trigger
11. Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Kochikame
12. Illegal Rare
13. Bleach
Hunter x Hunter

#39:
Cover & Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket
CP: Toriko, Rokkotsu-san by Koyoharu Kotouge (One Shot, GFC Entry #03, 45 pg.)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

Really awesome cover as well this week


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 9, 2014)

is there a jump this week or not ?


----------



## KamaroTheNinja (Aug 9, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is there a jump this week or not ?




Nope, Jump will break next week.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Aug 12, 2014)

One of the top three reasons for what Togashi? A BREAK?!

It's pretty cool to see what fans send their author. Getting a Blu Ray copy of Frozen is a pretty neat gift.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2014)

Kishi's gift from heavens for inventing Kaguya 

A few questions:
Why isn't Matsui Yuusei participiating in these short comments?
On the previous page there was a picture with all recent SJ covers. What is the name of the manga on the very bottom with that green-white mask on it?


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 18, 2014)

i haven't checked the rankings in a long time, just looked at the last coupe of months worth and damn what happened to bleach, so it's only living on manga sales now?


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 18, 2014)

Prolonging happened to Bleach. Recent 6 chapters have been really intense and great, but Gremmy shouldn't have existed. Kenpachi's badass entrance got ruined for a brainless kid (who ironically was actually a self conscious brain)


We need to focus on Juha Bach, Haschwald and Uryu not on non relevant Quincies.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> We need to focus on Juha Bach, Haschwald and Uryu not on non relevant Quincies.



More likely we need to focus on the one everyone wants to see again, the man himself, Aizen motherfuckin' Sosuke.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Why isn't Matsui Yuusei participiating in these short comments?
> On the previous page there was a picture with all recent SJ covers. What is the name of the manga on the very bottom with that green-white mask on it?



...
...
...Because AssClass doesn't run in the American WSJ. These are just the comments from the actual magazine but translated into English. Viz only translates the comments of the series that appear in their bastardized version of Jump. There are a lot more Jump series than the small amount that run in ESJ. 

The current lineup of the magazine is
One Piece (adventure battle)
Narushit (shitty battle)
Bleach (paranormal battle)
Gintama (comedy battle)
Kochikame (comedy)
Hunter x Hunter (adventure battle)
Toriko (adventure battle)
Kuroko no Basuke (Basketball sports)
Nisekoi (romcom)
Haikyuu! (Volleyball sports)
Psi Kusuo Saiki (comedy)
AssClass (I don't even know what to classify this as)
Shokugeki no Soma (cooking battle)
World Trigger (scifi battle)
Isobe Isobe Monogatari (comedy)
Illegal Rare (battle)
Hinomaru Sumo (Sumo Wresling sports)
My Hero Academia (super hero battle)
Mitsukubi Condor (adventure battle)
Yoakemono (historical fantasy battle)

And the manga you are asking about is Stealth Symphony.  It's an awful series (which like most Jump series) was cancelled pretty quickly.



Narutossss said:


> i haven't checked the rankings in a long time, just looked at the last coupe of months worth and damn what happened to bleach, so it's only living on manga sales now?




Months? It's been like that for years.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah, I thought these were fan translations. I could care less about what is and what isn't in America, not my concern.

Ansatsu and Saiki would be my two current favorite series from this magazine.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd say AssClass is a comedy battle series like Gintama.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder what will stories will be as epic as Bleach and Naruto in the same style as them. Supernatural Fantasy and Ninja-ish/Magic fantasy respectively.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 19, 2014)

Jouninja said:


> I wonder what will stories will be as epic as Bleach and Naruto in the same style as them. Supernatural Fantasy and Ninja-ish/Magic fantasy respectively.



Naruto is terrible, but here are some mangaka to keep an eye on who I think will get really popular with their next serialization; Toshinori Takayama. Hirakata Masahiro, Daijiro Nonoue, Shibata Yousaku, Takashi Akiyama, Kinoshita Takashitsugi and Hamada Shiki.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 20, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Prolonging happened to Bleach. Recent 6 chapters have been really intense and great, but Gremmy shouldn't have existed. Kenpachi's badass entrance got ruined for a brainless kid (who ironically was actually a self conscious brain)
> 
> 
> We need to focus on Juha Bach, Haschwald and Uryu not on non relevant Quincies.



It's not like those shit tier characters will help Bleach move out of bottom five.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 20, 2014)

Shounen Jump Issue 39:
Kuroko no Basket (Cover, Lead CP)
1.One Piece
Rokkotsu-san (CP, Golden Future Cup Entry #3)
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu (CP)
2. Naruto
3. Hinomaru Zumou
4. Shokugeki no Souma
5. Nisekoi
Toriko (CP)
6. Haikyuu!!
7. Boku no Hero Academia
8. Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Mitsukubi Condor
9. World Trigger
Yoakemono
10. Gintama
11. Isobe Isobee Monogatari
12. Bleach
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Kasahara-san no Ame no Hi ni (One Shot)
13. Illegal Rare

Hunter X Hunter (Absent)

Shounen Jump Issue 40:
Cover, Lead CP: Shokugeki no Souma
CP: Kuroko no Basket, Haikyuu!!, Brain Breaker (Golden Future Cup Entry #4)
Absent: Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Badalight (Aug 22, 2014)

Such a strong fucking lineup. Not that I personally enjoy every series in Jump, but there is a lot of fluctuation in the rankings, and almost all of these are hit series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Such a strong fucking lineup. Not that I personally enjoy every series in Jump, but there is a lot of fluctuation in the rankings, and almost all of these are hit series.



Mmhm.
It also makes it very hard for new series to start up.
The magazine typically has 19 series and right now it has all of these series right now that are impossible or very unlikely to be cancelled
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
AssClass
Naruto
Shokugeki no Souma
Haikuu
Hinomaru Zumou
Nisekoi
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan
Toriko
World Trigger
Gintama
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Kochikame
and Bleach

That's 15 fucking series.
Which means the magazine only has 4 series to act as fodder right now. Even less if one of these 3 new series ends up a success.

And yes, I know Illegal Rare will be cancelled soon, and that Naruto is heading towards an end in a few months which will open up more spots, but I think Jump might need to add a few more spaces in the magazine. They've done it in the past when there was too strong of a lineup for any new series to succeed so they might need to do it again rather than force successful series to rush to a conclusion.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

Also, just for the fun of it, how would you guys rank the current series in the magazine by their current quality and your enjoyment of them right now? 
I'd do it as;

Hunter x Hunter (it's been amazing (as always) since it came back)
Bleach (this current arc has been a lot of fun)
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan (really funny and fresh gag manga)
Gintama (a bit too verbose sometimes for a manga, but it's hilarious) 
Illegal Rare (it has it's problems, but it and iShoujo (rip) have been my favorite new Jump series in years and I'm sad both weren't successful)
Boku no Hero Academia (it's surprisingly a lot of fun so far and 2ch discussion makes it seem like the series might even be a success) 
Hinomaru Zumou (it's a very fun, yet generic sports series centered around sumo wrestling)  
One Piece (it would have been a lot higher, but I haven't really enjoyed the series like I used to for a while. It's still good, but I don't find myself anxiously waiting for the next chapter like I did pre-time skip)
AssClass (the arcs are hit or miss for me, I don't really feel connected to any of the characters, but it's a not a bad read and it can occasionally be really fucking good)
Toriko (I ended up putting the series on hold a while back, so I can get a big bulk of chapters to read at once. Sometimes I get a little bit bored with it, but Toriko is still a pretty fun over the top adventure series)
Mitsukubi Condor (it's a fun adventure series. It's not perfect, but it's an easy read and reminds me of 90's/early 00's battle shonen, it's probably going to get cancelled though)
Shokugeki no Souma (honestly getting close to dropping it, I loved the series early on, but it's just getting way too repetitive) 
World Trigger (don't know why I haven't dropped this yet)
Haikyuu (dropped it quite some time ago. I enjoyed the series to an extent at first, but the series is seriously generic to a fault. It does nothing new whatsoever, and what it does has been done better countless time before. The only really intriguing thing about it is it's really unique artstyle.
Yoakemono (only reason I haven't dropped it yet is because I'm waiting to see how it does in the rankings)
Nisekoi (dropped a long time ago, see what I said about Haikyuu, only without the unique art-style, and some god-awful pacing)
Kuroko no Basket (dropped a long time ago, see what I said about Nisekoi, only the pacing is much much worse, and it's full of super power asspulls as well)
Naruto (haven't dropped it yet, because this trainwreck is hilarious)

Isobe Isobee Monogatari (haven't read enough to give an opinion)
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (haven't read enough to give an opinion)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

Also! I posted this in the Mitsukubi Condor thread a while back in response to somebody claiming that all Jump series getting cancelled is a more modern occurrence, and I thought I'd post it here as well.

Year Jump Success/Failures


Put this together awhile ago because I was bored. Thought I’d share. 
I started this list at 1997 since that was the debut of One Piece and began the era of modern Jump.

Big Success= 3 Or More Years (with the exception of Death Note because despite its short length it was huge)
Quasi Success= Ran for 1-2 Years (with the exception of Hatsukoi Limited because despite its short length it received an anime) 

1997
13 New Series
4 Big Success (Hanasaka Tenshi, I’’s, Leader Den Takeshi, One Piece)
1 Quasi Success (Meiryotei Gotoseijuro)
1 Mini-series (Cowa!)
7 Failures (Watashi no Kaeru-sama, Butsu Zone, Wrestling With Momoko, Merry Wind, Joka Joker, Cool: Rental Body Guard, Kirin: The Last Unicorn) 

1998
11 New Series
5 Big Success (Rookies, Whistle, Hunter x Hunter, Shaman King, Rising Impact)
1 Mini-series (Kajika)
5 Failures (Ei-Row, Shonen Tantei Q, Kappa Revolution, Base Boys, Boku wa Shonen Tantei Dan)

1999
13 New Series
3 Big Success (Hikaru no Go, Prince of Tennis, Naruto)
0 Mini-Series
10 Failures (Shinkaigyo, Yamato Gensoki, Shukyu-den, Daisuo Dice King, Bushizawa Receive, Mahhaheddo, Survibee, Childragon, ZombiePowder, Romancers)

2000
13 New Series
3 Big Success (Stone Ocean, Black Cat, Jaguar) 
1 Quasi Success (Bremen) 
1 Mini-series (Sandland) 
8 Failures (Tsurikkizu Pintaro, Sanjushi, Normandy Secret Club, Kaiser Spike, Rocket de Tsukinukero!, Junjo Pine, Lilim Kiss, Bakabakashino!)

2001
11 New Series
3 Big Success (Bobobo, Mr. Fullswing, Bleach) 
0 Quasi Success
7 Failures (Gun Blaze West!, Jushin Ikaritorajiro, Karasuman, Magician, I’m A Faker, Grand Vacan, Mononoke! Nyantaro, Sowaka)

2002
10 New Series
2 Big Success (Ichigo 100%, Eyeshield 21)
1 Quasi Success   (Pretty Face)
8 Failures (Sakuratetsu Taiwahen, Akkera Kanjincho, Shonen Espa Nejime, Number 10, Sword Breaker, AON, Ultra Red)

2003
11 New Series
0 Big Success 
1 Quasi Success (Buso Renkin)
10 Failures (Granada, Tattoo Hearts, Yamikami Kou, Santa!, Kicks Megamix, Gocchan desu!, Kanagawa Isonan Futengumi, Sengoku Rappaden Sasori, Thoroughbred to Yobanai de, Kannade)

2004
12 New Series
5 Big Success (Death Note, Gintama, Reborn! D. Gray Man, Muhyo and Roji)
0 Quasi Success
1 Exception (Steel Ball Run moved magazines) 
6 Failures (Live, Gedo the Unidentified Mysterious Boy, Muteki Tetsuhime Spin-chan, Shonen Guardian, Chijo Saisoku Seishun Takkyu Puyan, WaqWaq)

2005
9 New Series
1 Big Success (Neuro)
3 Quasi Success (Takaya, Mieru Hito, Taizo Moteo Saga)
1 Exception (Beshari Kurashi moved magazines)
4 Failures (Yuto, Kain, Kirihoshi, Odoboro Poruta)

2006
11 New Series
1 Big Success (To-Love Ru)
4  Quasi Success (Shinetsu BoBoBo, Maison Du Penguin,Mx0, P2 Pingpong
6 Failures (Tsugihagi Hyoryusakka, Takaya, Nazo no Murasame-kun, Over Time, Zan, Hand’s)

2007
11 New Series
1 Big Success (Sket Dance) 
3 Quasi Success (Samurai Usagi, Boku no Watashi, Hatsuoki Limited) 
7 Failures (Blue Dragon, Corrector M&Y, Junbor Balutronica, Volleyball Tsukai Godago, Boku no Watashi no Yusha Gaku, Hitomi no Catoblepas, Belmonde Le VisiteuR)

2008
13 New Series
4 Big Success (Nurahiyon no Mago, Toriko, Bakuman, Inumarudashi)
1 Quasi Success (Psyren)
8 Failures (K.O. Sen, Muddy, Shiritsu Poseidon Gakuen Kotobu, Bari Haken, Double Arts, Dogashi Kaden!, Chagecha, Asklepios) 

2009
14 New Series
3 Big Success (Kuroko no Basuke, Beelzebub, Medaka Box)
1 Quasi Success (Hokenshitsu no Shinigami) 
10 Failures (Meister, Bokke-san, Hoopmen, Akaboshi, Anedoki, Kagijin, Wasshoi! Waji Mania, Super Dog Rilienthal, Neko Wappa!, Shinseiki Idol Densetsu Kanata Seven Change)

2010
8 New Series
0 Big Success
1 Quasi Success (Enigma) 
7 Failures (Lock On!, Kiben Gakuha, Metallica Metalluca, Shonen Shikku, SWOT, Omagadoki Dobutsuen, Light Wing)

2011
10 New Series
1 Big Success (Nisekoi) 
2 Quasi Successes  (Magico, Kurogane)
7 Failures (Dois Sol, Marchen Oji Grimm, Sengoku Armors, Kikai Banashi Hanasaka Ikkyu,  ST&RS, Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa, Pakky!)

2012
13 New Series
4 Big Success (Haikyuu, Saiki Kuso no Sainan, AssClass, Shokugeki) 
0 Quasi Successes 
1 Miniseries (Koganeiro) 
8 Failures (Pajama na Kanojo, Koisome Momiji, Sensei no Bulge, Takamagahara, Retsu! Date Senpai, Cross Manage, Hungry Joker, Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san)

2013
11 New Series
1 Big Success (Isobe Isobe Monogatari)
2 Quasi Success (World Trigger (Assuming it won’t make it past 3 years) Soul Catcher(S) (Transferred to bimonthly magazine Jump NEXT after a little over a year of serialization) 
1 Miniseries (Ginga Patrol Jaco)
6 Failures (Koisuru Edison, Mutou Black, Smoky BB, Kurokuroku, Hime-doll, Hachi, Koi no Cupid)


2014 (so far)
10 new series 
1 Big Success (Hinomarou Zumou)
0 Quasi Success 
1 Mini-Series (Sore Ike! Yuugou-Kun)
5 Failures (Iron Knight, Tokyo Wonder Boys, iShoujo, Stealth Symphony, Illegal Rare)
3 Undetermined (Boku no Hero Academia, Mitsukubi Condor, Yoakemono)


----------



## Badalight (Aug 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Also, just for the fun of it, how would you guys rank the current series in the magazine by their current quality and your enjoyment of them right now?



I can only list the ones I've read

1.) Hunter x Hunter - Though I'm mostly anime only which certainly affects my view of the series, but I did read up until Yorknew in the manga and will certainly read more once the anime finishes. One of my favorite series of all time.

2.) Toriko - Hilarious manga that never fails to deliver. First time I've ever audibly laughed while reading a series.

3.) AssClass - Was a big fan of Neuro, and this is even better (if only slightly). I am not attached to most of the cast, but Koro-sensei and some of the more prominent students I really love. This series is pretty wacky, but has had some great arcs - both minor and major.

4.) Haikyuu - I'm a sucker for sports series, and this is pretty high up there for me. Once again the anime perhaps influences my opinion a bit, but I really love the cast in this series and it does a great job of making you care for the entire team. Most sports manga have a few prominent people and some random no names that never get to play. 

5.)One Piece - Oh how the mighty have fallen. Used to be one of my favorites series, but since Saboady Archipelego, the arcs have been hit and miss. Amazon Lily was dumb, Impel Down was good, Marineford had some good plot developments but was too long and clusterfucky, Fishman Island was trash, Punk Hazard was only slightly better, and the current arc is probably the first I've enjoyed in a long time but it also has plenty of problems.

6.) Kuroko no Basket - This series is strange... It tries to pretend it's a realistic basketball manga when it very clearly isn't. There are things I like in it though.

7.) Saiki Kusuo no Sainan - Honestly this would probably be way higher if there were more scans out. I've read very little but I've loved every single chapter, and I tend to not enjoy pure gag manga.

8.) Naruto - Perhaps this is only here because of Nostalgia; but honestly even though it's been on a steep downhill slope for a long time, I actually got _some_ enjoyment out of it up until recently. Since Kaguya though... this manga turned into complete garbage.

9.) Shokugeki no Souma - Loved it at first, but then we spent 20 chapters judging food for characters we'd just been introduced to and it was awful. Hasn't picked up the pace since.

10.) Gintama - Havn't read too much Gintama, but I enjoy what I did read. Like I said, not a big fan of gag manga but I respect Gintama. I know a lot of the humor doesn't necessarily translate -I've even talked to the guy who does the scans for it, and he considers this the hardest series he works on.

11.) Bleach - Garbage. Even during the Soul Society arc it was above average at best.

12.) Nisekoi - Only series on this list that I would never touch again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

From Viz's Shonen Jump site


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> We have a great addition coming for you! Starting in the September 8, 2014 issue, when a new series starts in Japan, we're going to include the first three chapters in the English version of Weekly Shonen Jump! This way, you'll get a taste of what's going on in Japan. Also, who knows, some of these series might just stick around in our Jump as well!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

Also thought it might be cool to share all of the official Jump series banners if people haven't seen them yet.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 26, 2014)

Oda chan praising Sunny? FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Rax (Aug 26, 2014)

I see the dude who made Barrage has a new manga! 


My Hero Academia?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 26, 2014)

Big news! According to Stephen who translates One Piece for Viz, a very big Jump series is about to end abruptly and unexpectedly in September.  He also confirmed that it is neither Bleach or Naruto. I also don't think that Kuroko no Basuke's end is related to this either.

Here's my thoughts on some possible "big Jump series" that might be possible candidates. 

One Piece- Yes, I know it sounds ridiculous to have the most popular manga in the entire world randomly end, but Oda has been having a lot of health problems lately, and the same thing has happened to the series of mangaka with ailing health before so it's not totally out of the realm of possibility. 

AssClass- It's definitely popular enough now to be considered major being arguably the number 2 series in the magazine right now next to One Piece in ToC rankings. The interesting thing though is Matsui said that no matter how popular the series got he would end the series at this place he originally planned to end it at. With the current chapters seeming very second to last final boss esque right now. The problem is, it would need more than just a few chapters to wrap up right so I would hope it's not this. Stephen did say "abrupt" though.

Gintama- As was said on MH, they're in a confrontation with the final boss, and it would be like Sorachi to fuck with the readers by randomly ending the series.

Hunter x Hunter- As much as I dread this possibility (I almost had a panic attack about 10 minutes ago thinking about it and it almost ruined my high) it's possible that Togashi just can't handle serialization anymore and end the series. Perhaps by having the entire cast of the series go to the dark continent and get fodderized immediately. 

Kochikame- The most likely choice. The dude is old as fuck and the series has been running for forever. It isn't very popular anymore, and Jump might want to have that spot open for new series. Especially with how competitive Jump is right now.

Nisekoi- Romance series are easy to wrap up, the series has had a slight drop in popularity as well. I don't think this is a high chance of happening, but I still thought I'd mention it.

Toriko- Shimabukuro probably got caught fucking child prostitutes again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 27, 2014)

So since Kuroko no Basuke is ending this chapter, it means that Jump currently only has two successful sports series running (Haikyuu and Hinomaru Zumo). One of the new series will be a sports series, but the one-shot for Sporting Salt was awful so the serialization probably will be as well and get an early cancellation.

What type of sports series would you guys like to see in Jump right now? I'm always a sucker for Baseball and Soccer manga, and it's been a long while since Jump has had a successful one of either.
I mean the last successful Baseball manga was Mr. Fullswing (2001-2006) and the last successful soccer manga was Whistle (1998-2003).


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2014)

hinomaru zumo aint even reached that level of popularity yet. only "big" sports shonen right now is haikyuu.

i predict the big series they'll stop translating is gintama. too hard and too lengthy to translate i bet.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 27, 2014)

Kirito said:


> hinomaru zumo aint even reached that level of popularity yet. only "big" sports shonen right now is haikyuu.
> 
> i predict the big series they'll stop translating is gintama. too hard and too lengthy to translate i bet.



It's obviously going to by looking at the rankings. Probably the biggest success since Shokugeki no Soma or AssClass.
It's also called Hinomaru Sumo, not Zumo. 


And they are talking about a big series ENDING, not having their official translations stop.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 27, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> So since Kuroko no Basuke is ending this chapter, it means that Jump currently only has two successful sports series running (Haikyuu and Hinomaru Zumo). One of the new series will be a sports series, but the one-shot for Sporting Salt was awful so the serialization probably will be as well and get an early cancellation.
> 
> What type of sports series would you guys like to see in Jump right now? I'm always a sucker for Baseball and Soccer manga, and it's been a long while since Jump has had a successful one of either.
> I mean the last successful Baseball manga was Mr. Fullswing (2001-2006) and the last successful soccer manga was Whistle (1998-2003).



Baseball manga feels so overdone. I've never read a good soccer manga, so that would be interesting. I think it would be interesting to see a manga based off of a low scoring sport.

Just throwing shit out now. Tennis manga that isn't Prince of Tennis, Fencing manga, Lacross, Rugby, Ping Pong, Track and Field?


----------



## Mizura (Aug 27, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Big news! According to Stephen who translates One Piece for Viz, a very big Jump series is about to end abruptly and unexpectedly in September.


Nar...



> He also confirmed that it is neither Bleach or Naruto.


Damn. 


I doubt it's One Piece. It'd be more likely for Oda to take a long break than stop outright. Unless he has terminal cancer or something like that. D:
I don't think it's AssClass. Since the ending is planned, it should be able to continue until its proper end. There are still not one but two major bosses left (the school principal and Shiro). Too much backstory is missing.
Hunter x Hunter: lol, why would he do that, instead of just going on hiatus again? He set up a lot for this new arc, it sounds like a lot of work if he was just planning to fodderize everyone.
Toriko: That'd be a shame, I want to see the rest of Gourmet world.
Other series: maybe.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought it was Kuroko? It's ending this week isn't it? officially the chapter doesn't release until the 1st of September.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's obviously going to by looking at the rankings. Probably the biggest success since Shokugeki no Soma or AssClass.
> It's also called Hinomaru Sumo, not Zumo.
> 
> 
> And they are talking about a big series ENDING, not having their official translations stop.



you're putting pearls before swine. dont call anything until some years have passed imo. sumo is not gonna have the same effect on people the same as knb, assclass, or souma. souma has top tier hentai artist, assclass has brought back the "seinen" classroom dynamic in a shonen, and knb can reel in the girls. none of which sumo has done yet and i doubt it'll bring in girls. except maybe those who jack it to fat guys

ending? then it's kuroko no basket. it's overstayed its welcome. the rakuzan match ran too long.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm still upset that I can't find any translations for Hinomaru Sumo. So much hype and nowhere to read it.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 27, 2014)

Kirito said:


> ending? then it's kuroko no basket. it's overstayed its welcome. the rakuzan match ran too long.



Agreed, that match was such a grind to read. Left a real bad taste in my mouth. 
I'm just glad it's ending now and isn't going to be dragged out any further.


----------



## Rax (Aug 27, 2014)

If OP gets the Axe then all hell breaks loose


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 27, 2014)

I sincerely hope that _One Piece_ does not end abruptly, since there simply far too many loose ends and unresolved plot lines in it, thus far.

Why have the chapters this week not yet been released? Has the schedule of the magazine been changed? If so, on what day each week should we now expect the chapters to be out?


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 27, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> I thought it was Kuroko? It's ending this week isn't it? officially the chapter doesn't release until the 1st of September.



That wouldn't be very surprising or abrupt.

The tournament has finished and the conflicts have been solved. I think most people reading it were under the impression that it was going to end. 

Easiest way to know would be to check if it's ending was publicly announced. 


I don't think there is any chance that it is one of the battle series (Toriko/HxH/OP).


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 27, 2014)

Naruto and Bleach continues to live.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol probably Toriko, Japan doesn't give a shit bout that though doesnt knb end in September.


----------



## Uraharа (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Kuroko guys..


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 27, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> So since Kuroko no Basuke is ending this chapter, it means that Jump currently only has two successful sports series running (Haikyuu and Hinomaru Zumo). One of the new series will be a sports series, but the one-shot for Sporting Salt was awful so the serialization probably will be as well and get an early cancellation.
> 
> What type of sports series would you guys like to see in Jump right now? I'm always a sucker for Baseball and Soccer manga, and it's been a long while since Jump has had a successful one of either.
> I mean the last successful Baseball manga was Mr. Fullswing (2001-2006) and the last successful soccer manga was Whistle (1998-2003).



King of Sports, a type of manga where the main protagonist is trying to conquer all the major sports, each arc would be focusing on a sport, with Soccer being left for the final arc.


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 28, 2014)

Toc from 2ch

*Shounen Jump Issue 40:*



Shokugeki no Souma (Cover, Lead CP)
Naruto
Hinomaru Zumou
Brain Breaker (CP, Golden Future Cup Entry #4)
One Piece
Assassination Classroom
Boku no Hero Academia
Toriko
Haiky?!! (CP)
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
World Trigger
PSI Kusuo Saiki
Kuroko no Basket (CP, END)
Nisekoi
Gintama
Kochikame
Yoakemono
Bleach
Mitsukubi Condor
Illegal Rare
Isobe Isobee Monogatari
Hunter X Hunter (Absent)

*Shounen Jump Issue 41:*
Cover, Lead CP, New series: Juudouzu
CP: Hinomaru Zumou
Absent: Hunter X Hunter (return in issue #42)

About Kuroko no Basket, Volume 29 in October, Volume 30 (last one) in December and some special in Jump Next!! #12


----------



## Patrick (Aug 28, 2014)

No way Naruto is ranked first. The ranked chapter was still from the fight with Kaguya, right? How could anyone have enjoyed that thrash?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 28, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Baseball manga feels so overdone. I've never read a good soccer manga, so that would be interesting. I think it would be interesting to see a manga based off of a low scoring sport.



Captain Tsubasa?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonder what chapter naruto was voted number 1 for


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2014)

patrick4life said:


> No way Naruto is ranked first. The ranked chapter was still from the fight with Kaguya, right? How could anyone have enjoyed that thrash?



They're little kids bro.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 28, 2014)

You know, it would be pretty cool if Viz would start up a sister online magazine for Weekly Young Jump. It can contain series from both Young Jump and Ultra Jump and I could see it being pretty popular if they get the line up right. To be honest, it will be much better and popular than the one they already have for Shonen Jump due to the prevalence of good series that would appeal to Westerners in Young Jump than are in Shonen Jump.
A good one for an English version of Weekly Young Jump could include; 
Kingdom (Weekly Young Jump)
Tokyo Ghoul (Weekly Young Jump)
Terra ForMars (Weekly Young Jump)
Gunjou Senki (Weekly Young Jump)
Kakuriyo Monogatari (Weekly Young Jump)
Liar Game (Weekly Young Jump)
Rikudo (Weekly Young Jump)
Destroy and Revolution (Weekly Young Jump)
Biorg Trinity (Ultra Jump)
JoJoLion  (Ultra Jump)
Jumbor  (Ultra Jump)
Dogs: Bullet and Carnage  (Ultra Jump)
Peace Maker  (Ultra Jump)
That's 13 series, only 2 more than the English Weekly Shonen Jump has (but it about to greatly increase due to their recent news to start previewing every new series in the Japan version).
It has some already very popular titles that should attract audiences like; Kingdom, Tokyo Ghoul, and Terra ForMars (which just so happen to also be the most popular of the magazine in general), some series by mangakas who have had previous success in the US like; Kakuriyo Monogatari and Jumbor. Having a JoJo series as well will help with the current JoJo boom. As well as lesser known titles that could become serious hits in the western market.


----------



## Rax (Aug 28, 2014)

Losing Kuroko, Bleach, and Nardo all in the same year?

How will WSJ cope with this?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Losing Kuroko, Bleach, and Nardo all in the same year?
> 
> How will WSJ cope with this?



With One Piece.
Haikyuu, Hinomaru Sumo, Shokugeki no Soma, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, and Gintama will help.	
(Not mentioning AssClass since it will also probably end by the end of the year)


----------



## Rax (Aug 29, 2014)

OP will be their only big series left, lol.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> OP will be their only big series left, lol.



Because Haikyuu, AssClass, Hinomaru Sumo, Shokugeki no Soma, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, and Gintama aren't big at all right?


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Losing Kuroko, Bleach, and Nardo all in the same year?



Bleach ending within 50 chapters? Not so sure about that.

I thought Naruto was supposed to be in its final year like four years ago and only now is it coming to a close.

Has it been stated that it is within a year?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Bleach ending within 50 chapters? Not so sure about that.
> 
> I thought Naruto was supposed to be in its final year like four years ago and only now is it coming to a close.
> 
> Has it been stated that it is within a year?



It's been confirmed that Naruto will end before the new movie comes out.
Bleach will probably end by mid next year if not sooner due to editorial rushing.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> With One Piece.
> Haikyuu, Hinomaru Sumo, Shokugeki no Soma, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, and Gintama will help.
> (Not mentioning AssClass since it will also probably end by the end of the year)



Ass class is not ending this year. We've only just hit the halfway point and we're around chapter 100. I'd say at least 2 years left, and I'm assuming the pace will greatly slow down towards the climax.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because Haikyuu, AssClass, Hinomaru Sumo, Shokugeki no Soma, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, and Gintama aren't big at all right?



i'd only take souma, assclass, and gintama out of those. the others need more recognition.

and stop pushiing sumo man, at this point even toriko's more famous than it 
let's wait until it gets knb status.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2014)

Naruto and Kuroko are done though. 

This will impact Jump greatly. In terms of volume sales these two are 2nd and 3rd. They're gonna miss a lot of profit. The popularity and fanbase Naruto brings will also hurt to lose.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Aug 29, 2014)

If the naruto movie is acout passing the torch to the next generation, i wonder if Studio Pierrot will pull a Dragon Ball GT and keep milking the cow for what else is worth.



Rica_Patin said:


> It's been confirmed that Naruto will end before the new movie comes out.
> Bleach will probably end by mid next year if not sooner due to editorial rushing.



But Kubo's pacing has been shit slow for the past 20 chapters or more, before that you kind of had a point about it going very fast, but right now i have to disagree, he has been giving a lot of time to fights nobody cares to see, while the various major plot threads remain unresolved (Soul King, the whole deal about Juha Bach's successor, Uryu's motivations, Grimjow, Aizen, return of the fullbringers, etc). If it gets cancelled in the middle of the story, i wouldn't realy be very surprised, with it constantly being at the bottom 5 and the manga sales as a fraction of what they once were, but if it's not, even with a normal pace the manga would still need some 50 chapters to resolve what's left.

Assassination Classroom is not ending in a year,  WSJ had nothing to worry about that one for now.


----------



## Uraharа (Aug 29, 2014)

patrick4life said:


> Naruto and Kuroko are done though.
> 
> This will impact Jump greatly. In terms of volume sales these two are 2nd and 3rd. They're gonna miss a lot of profit. The popularity and fanbase Naruto brings will also hurt to lose.


Now imagine if Togashi decides to go on a hiatus again. 
This basically means only OP and AC are left now.


----------



## Rax (Aug 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Because Haikyuu, AssClass, Hinomaru Sumo, Shokugeki no Soma, Saiki Kusuo no Sainan, and Gintama aren't big at all right?



Lol at comparing them to mega giant series that a vast majority of people who don't even like Anime and Manga who about their existences.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Lol at comparing them to mega giant series that a vast majority of people who don't even like Anime and Manga who about their existences.



Ass class outsold both Naruto and Bleach. Haikyuu will likely do the same this year.


----------



## Rax (Aug 29, 2014)

And how many times has it done this?

Ass Class is also nearly over


----------



## Uraharа (Aug 29, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Ass class outsold both Naruto and Bleach. Haikyuu will likely do the same this year.



Naruto still beat AC on volume basis. And as someone mentioned, it will most likely finish within 3 years. When all new fans have bought the older volumes, the sales probably won't be as much as Naruto has now.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's been confirmed that Naruto will end before the new movie comes out.
> Bleach will probably end by mid next year if not sooner due to editorial rushing.



Are you serious about Naruto? Source? :amazed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

New ump volume covers


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Turns out Judozu is a Judo manga. Pretty excited actually since I did Judo when I was younger.
However I have my doubts it will last long since Date Senpai was just awful, and I don't know if it will do against Hinomaru Sumo which is the new incredibly popular Jump series about Sumo Wrestling.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2014)

> I don't know if it will do against Hinomaru Sumo which is the new incredibly popular Jump series about Sumo Wrestling.



Are you in the marketing team for Hinomaru Sumo or something?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Are you in the marketing team for Hinomaru Sumo or something?



The series is only the 5th series in Jump history to get first place on its first ranking and has been a powerhouse in the ranking since; always ranking in the top 5. It's obviously about to be a huge fucking success, in a few months Hinomaru Sumo's massive success will be just as accepted as Shokugeki no Soma's and AssClass's. Doesn't hurt that the series itself is pretty damn good as well.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 29, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> And how many times has it done this?
> 
> Ass Class is also nearly over



It's only been around for 2 years, so no shit it hasn't been able to do it very much. It's also not "almost over". The mangaka did say he won't artificially increase the length of the series due to popularity (respectable move) but it's at MOST halfway over, but honestly I'd wager somewhere around 300 chapters.


----------



## Rax (Aug 29, 2014)

Jet Pistol said:


> Are you serious about Naruto? Source? :amazed



Worried about your favorite manga?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's been confirmed that Naruto will end before the new movie comes out.
> Bleach will probably end by mid next year if not sooner due to editorial rushing.



It has not been confirmed that naruto will end before the new movie. I have not heard anything anywhere others than fans speculations and desires.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Gabe said:


> It has not been confirmed that naruto will end before the new movie. I have not heard anything anywhere others than fans speculations and desires.



So the marketing campaign for the new movie isn't to "celebrate the end of the manga"?


----------



## Rax (Aug 29, 2014)

The movie is called "The Last" and Naruto looks older in it.

Meaning it's likely after where the series ends.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 31, 2014)

Just realized that I hadn't posted this here yet.
It's the preview page for the three new series (which I already made threads for) 




All 3 will be axed, I'm sure.
Judozu had an awful one-shot, and the mangakas previous series "Resu Date Senpai!" was also absolutely terrible. 
Hi-Fi Cluster had an awful one-shot, and unless the art has improved a lot since the one-shot then it's going to be a terribly drawn action series as well.
Sporting Salt also just had an objectively bad one-shot.
Seems like Jump is just throwing some fodder out there seeing how they just got two new successes with Hinomaru Sumo and Boku no Hero Academia.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2014)

you said before that WSJ rankings was your passion and that you live for this shit but



> Seems like Jump is just throwing some fodder out there seeing how *they just got two new successes with Hinomaru Sumo and Boku no Hero Academia.*



i get the feeling you're a WSJ amurica shill. like cmon cuh we'll decide for ourselves if they're good or not, no need to push it down our throats. 

let's calm down with calling them successes first. if some of us find it good, great. if they break out, even better. until then just hold off on the sumo jacking.

and if you have connections to boku no hero's author, tell him to follow Mx0's format. that's a guaranteed success right there. there are some people who are still pissed about it getting cut.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 31, 2014)

Hinomaru Sumo is very obviously a success. A new series appearing that high in the rankings so early on is pretty unheard of. I havn't read it myself so I can't comment on the quality of the story itself, but facts are facts.

Not that it couldn't drop off in the future.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 31, 2014)

Could be interesting if Jump moved Bleach to Jump NEXT, that way it can still run (with longer chapters) so it can have volume releases, but it will free up a place in Jump.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Sep 1, 2014)

World Trigger seems to be doing okayish. Might give it a go once Viz's printed editions come out for it (I believe it was gonna be released in Oct?)


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 2, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Ass class outsold both Naruto and Bleach. Haikyuu will likely do the same this year.



ass class never outsold naruto last time i checked the first half of the year had naruto at 4th and ass class at 9th


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 2, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> World Trigger seems to be doing okayish. Might give it a go once Viz's printed editions come out for it (I believe it was gonna be released in Oct?)



It's barely struggling along in the rankings, and the series isn't even that good.
I don't expect it to last too much longer after the anime ends.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 2, 2014)

100 pages. Took long enough.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 4, 2014)

Cover:


Judos (LCP) 
Ansatsu Kyoushitsu 
One Piece
Hinomaru Zumou (C)
Toriko
Haikyuu!!
World Trigger
Shokugeki no Souma 
Nisekoi 
Boku no Hero Academia (C) 
Saiki Kusuo no Sainan is Jesus
Naruto 
Isobe
Gintama
Kochikame 
Yoakemono
Bleach
Shounen Nandendeyanen (Oneshot)
Mitsukubi Condor
Illegal Rare (END)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Rest in peace Illegal Rare. So much potential, gone.
Mitsukubi Condor is bombing hard. Not really surprised at all though, it's easily the weakest out of its batch of 3.
Nice seeing the current big 3 (One Piece, AssClass, and Hinomaru Sumk).
World Trigger is too high.
Nice seeing Boku no Hero with a color page, it's a pretty good series so I hope it continues to be successful in Jump.
Sad seeing Yoakemono so low before it's even ranked. The series has it's problems, but you can tell that that mangaka has a lot of promise and will make something very big one day.
Holy shit Naruto is low. Like, I hate the series, but I can't deny it's popularity, and I never thought it would ever be this low.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Patrick said:


> 100 pages. Took long enough.



Ha yeah, about time for a new thread. This thing has been up for over 2 and a half years now.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2014)

> Saiki Kusuo no Sainan is Jesus



That sounds so cool.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> That sounds so cool.



The series is just called "Saiki Kusuo no Sainan" which translates to "The Disaster of PSI Kusuo Saiki". He was just making a joke because the series is a gag manga and the main character is basically Superman but played by an adolescent pink haired Aubrey Plaza in drag.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The series is just called "Saiki Kusuo no Sainan" which translates to "The Disaster of PSI Kusuo Saiki". He was just making a joke because the series is a gag manga and the main character is basically Superman but played by an adolescent pink haired Aubrey Plaza in drag.



My heart kinda shattered a bit inside.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> My heart kinda shattered a bit inside.



It's still a really great series though. Arguably the best gag manga in Jump right now alongside Gintama.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 8, 2014)

At this point I'm actually starting to doubt that there'll ever be an incredibly popular fantasy battle manga like Hokuto no Ken, Dragonball and One Piece ever again. 

There has always been a extremely popular one to lead the manga. Does anyone think that in the remaining lifetime of One Piece or shortly thereafter another manga on that scale of popularity will step up?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm sure another manga of that stature will appear sooner or later. Toriko was supposed to be it, but I suppose it never really sized up. The fans ultimately decide what the top manga will be.


----------



## Rax (Sep 8, 2014)

I bet WSJ really wish they took AoT like they were originally offered


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 8, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> I bet WSJ really wish they took AoT like they were originally offered



Probably not honestly.
SnK wouldn't have fit with the general readerbase of the magazine.
Magazines tend to have a common theme that tie all of their series together in some small way and SnK's wouldn't have fit Jump's theme of friendship and teamwork at all.
Not to mention the art looks like ass as a monthly series, I don't even want to begin to imagine what type of shit would be splattered on the pages of a weekly serialization of SnK.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont really get why Toriko isnt a big success in Japan.

Maybe it needs more bishies.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## VanzZz (Sep 10, 2014)

*Jump Issue #42 ToC  *
*Hi-fi Cluster (lead color, CP)*
Assassination classroom
One Piece
*Juudouzu (Color page)*
Boku no Hero Academia
Shokugeki no Soma
*Isobe Isobee Monogatari (Color page)*
Haiky?!!
Naruto
PSI Kusuo Saiki
*Hinomaru Zumo(Color page)*
Toriko
Nisekoi
World Trigger
Gintama
Bleach
Kochikame
Mitsukubi Condor
*Man of Destiny (One Shot)*
Yoakemono
*Hiatus x Hiatus(absent)*


WSJ 43:
*Sporting Salt (Lead color, New serie from Y?to Kubota)*
*Hi-Fi Cluster (CP)
Haiky?!! (CP)
PSI Kusuo Saiki(CP)*


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (Sep 15, 2014)

Kishi... Ew....

Kubo must not use the bathroom at night o_O


----------



## Badalight (Sep 16, 2014)

Ass Class absolutely dominating lately.

Toriko is far too low for my liking.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 16, 2014)

What does Oda mean with "it's my number coming up soon...?" ?


----------



## Soranushi (Sep 16, 2014)

Ʈɑlon said:


> What does Oda mean with "it's my number coming up soon...?" ?




_Oda seems to be joking about dying soon, due to his recent string of random encounters with old friends, as that phrase is used in stories when someone is expecting to die in the near future._


----------



## Selva (Sep 16, 2014)

Kishi talking about his stool sample


----------



## Reznor (Sep 16, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

